# Festival del humor



## luismarple (14 Abr 2009)

Tengo un chiste nuevo!!

Me lo contaron el jueves y me llevo descojonando desde entonces, es gracioso y además creo que es muy de la guardería, vamos pa alla.

Esto es una tía que está haciendo la compra, llega a la caja y el cajero empieza a pasar los productos por el escaner, pasa lo siguiente:

- una rejilla de 1 kg de naranjas
- un paquete de salva slips
- una bandeja de 4 tomates de ensalada
- un tubo de pasta de dientes
- una botella de lejia
- una bolsa de garbanzos
- cuatro botellas de aceite
- dos botellas de cocacola

Al terminar, cuando la chica paga y está recogiendo las cosas el cajero le dice: "perdona, tu vives sola, verdad?" y la chica le responde "Si!! como lo has sabido?? por la compra que acabo de hacer?" y el cajero le responde "No, por lo fea que eres, hijaputa!!"

Juas juas juas!!! es bueno o que??? es el pelotazo padre!! el despiporre general!!


----------



## Eneidas (14 Abr 2009)

A mi me lo contaron hace tiempo y me reí un montón... Siguiendo con la temática de feas, aquí va este:

----

_
La chica que va al sicólogo y le dice:

- "Doctor, tengo compleja de fea."

y el sicólogo le contesta:

- "De complejo nada, so cabrona"_


----------



## TEMPLE (14 Abr 2009)

Esto es una mujer muy fea cuyo marido siempre se esta metiendo con 
ella, que a estas alturas tiene ya un complejo bastante serio. Pero un dia 
se decide a salir a la calle; es mas, quiere ir a la procesion de Semana 
Santa. 
- Oye, que me voy a ver la procesion. 
- Tu ? Con lo fea que eres ? Pero si va a haber un monton de gente ! 
- No me importa que me vean, tengo derecho a ir. 
- No, si es que eres tan fea que les vas a asustar a todos. 
Total, que la mujer se va, y al volver le dice al marido toda contenta: 
- Oye, oye, me han confundido con la virgen ! 
- A ti ? Con lo fea que eres ? eso es imposible ! 
- Que si, que si, que uno de los que llevaban el paso me ha dicho al 
verme " La madre de Dios !!! "


----------



## Aldarius (14 Abr 2009)

Eso es un hombre que lleva días dando vueltas por el desierto y está ansioso por encontrar un oasis.
Total que llega un buen día y se encuentra a un moro:
- ¡Corbata buena y barata amijoh! ¡Corbata 100€! ¡Buena y barata!
- ¿¡Para qué coño quiero yo una corbata!? ¡Lo que quiero es un oasis!
Días después se vuelve a encontrar el mismo moro:
- ¡Corbata buena y barata amijoh! ¡Corbata 100€! ¡Buena y barata!
A lo que el susodicho responde:
- ¡Pero qué _pesao_! ¿¡Para qué coño quiero yo una corbata!? ¡Lo que quiero es un oasis!

Al cabo de un par de días más tarde aparece el tio del desierto al lado del moro y le dice:
- Véndeme una de esas corbatas de 100€.
- ¡Bonita y barata!, ¿por qué ha cambiado de opinión?
- Acabo de encontrar el oasis, pero sin corbata no me dejan entrar.


----------



## Eneidas (14 Abr 2009)

Jo jo jo, esto se pone bien... otro, otro, estos son tres clásicos, pero valen para la coleccion de feas.

_En una fiesta, un chico saca a bailar a la rubia jamona de la pista, y le dice: 

- "¿Bailas?"

Y ella le contesta: 

- "NO"

- "¿Y eso?" - contesta él.

- "Eso es mi amiga la fea, y tampoco baila"

--------

Un chico saca a bailar a una con un tipazo a la que ha visto por detrás, pero no le ha visto la cara. Se acerca, y le dice al oido - "¿Bailas?"

Y ella se vuelve, más fea que la De la vega, y le contesta emocinada

- "SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII" 

El otro se da cuenta de su error y le dice, mientras le da una palmadita en la espalda: 

- "Así me gusta, que te diviertas"


----------


El inspector de riesgos laborales, que llega a una oficina, y le pregunta al conserje: 

- "Perdón, ¿la salida?"
- "Andrea, la rusa... oficina de traducciones, despacho 4"
- "No, hombre, me refiero a la de emergencia"
- "Ah, bueno, esa es Ofelia, la portuguesa gorda con bigote... segunda planta al fondo"_


----------



## Veo_dolor (14 Abr 2009)

Esto son el Pepe y el Manolo que están tomándose unas cañas en el bar y le suelta el Pepe...

- Joder tío, no se si es normal pero es que llevo una temporada que me follaría a cualquiera menos a mi mujer.
- Va, no te preocupes, si eso nos pasa a toda la cuadrilla.
- ¿Ah, sí?
- Que sí coño, que nos follaríamos a cualquiera menos a tu mujer.


----------



## Capitán Walker (14 Abr 2009)

Bueno, a ver que os parece éste...

Esto ocurre cualquier Sábado noche en cualquier ciudad ejpañola a las 2 de la madrugada.

Hay un chico apalancado en la barra del bar o discoteca y observa detenidamente a una chica rubia que lleva toda la noche sola en el bar (ejpañola para más señas), después de mucho pensarselo, se decide y se acerca a ella para entablar una conversación y conocerla, durante el transcurso él caballerosamente la invita a 2 o 3 fantas con bacardy que ella gustosamente acepta. Entonces el chico con los efectos del alcohol se anima y le dice...

CHICO: ¿Te apetece bailar?

RUBIA: NO! (rotunda y tajantemente)

CHICO: Entonces...¿De follar ni hablamos no?


----------



## Aldarius (14 Abr 2009)

- Mamá, papá se va a tirar por el balcón.
- Hijo, dile a tu padre que le he puesto cuernos, no alas.


----------



## Aldarius (14 Abr 2009)

Había una vez una mujer tan fea que para la primera revisión del ginecólogo éste le decía que sólo la veía como amiga.


----------



## Abraham (14 Abr 2009)

_Saben aquell que diu_...

Entra Coto en una discoteca y se acerca a la piva más buena que hay, y le suelta: _"¿Bailas?"_

Y ella mirándole despectivamente le dice: "_No está hecha la miel para la boca del cerdo_".

A lo que Coto contesta: "_Perdona, te he dicho si quieres bailar, no si me la quieres chupar_".


----------



## Popette (14 Abr 2009)

Dos muy tontos, pero ahí van

Lobo, caperu, el bosque..-."Caperucita, caperucita, a dónde vas con tu cestita?- dice el lobo. Caperucita sonríe y responde: -"A lavarme el coño al río". -Joder como ha cambiado el cuento.

Río enorme, elefante y hormiguita...-"Ay ay cómo va una hormiguita tan pequeñita como yo a cruzar este río tan grande!"- y la hormiguita llora y llora. La oye un elefante que andaba por ahí y que le pregunta por qué está tan triste. La hormiguita le dice que es porque tiene que cruzar el río y ella sola no puede. El elefante se lo piensa un poco, mira a la hormiguita, al río..y le responde: _Hormiguita hormiguita, no estes triste que te llevo yo en mi espalda"-. La hormiguita toda contenta se sube, cruzan el río y le dice-" Gracias elefante, sin tí nunca podría haber cruzado el río!. El elefante la mira con media sonrisa y le contesta: -De gracias nada, bájate las bragas-


----------



## Popette (14 Abr 2009)

Este lo escuche en la tele el otro día y me parece buenísimo..


Una niña monísima está cavando un agujero en el jardín con una pala y mucho esfuerzo. La vecina cotilla se asoma por la valla y le dice -"Que hace una niña tan guapa como tú haciendo un agujero en el jardín?. La niña pone cara triste y le explica que el agujero es para enterrar a su hamster que se ha muerto. La mujer se sorprende pone cara triste y le dice, -pero niña, por que haces un agujero tan grande para el hamster?. La niña le responde con cara de mala leche: "porque está dentro de tu puto gato"


----------



## markinen (14 Abr 2009)

Se acerca un chico a una guapa señorita en una discoteca y le pregunta:

- ¿Estudias o trabajas?

Ella contesta:

- ¿Lo cualo?

Y el repite:

- Queee ¿en qué trabajas?


----------



## Aldarius (14 Abr 2009)

Abraham dijo:


> _Saben aquell que diu_...
> 
> Entra Coto en una discoteca y se acerca a la piva más buena que hay, y le suelta: _"¿Bailas?"_
> 
> ...



Creo recordar que la expresión era "No está hecha la miel para la boca del asno".


----------



## Abraham (14 Abr 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> Creo recordar que la expresión era "No está hecha la miel para la boca del asno".



De ambas maneras lo he oído yo toda la vida, pero vamos, que el chiste igual queda.


----------



## iWork (14 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Tengo un chiste nuevo!!
> 
> Me lo contaron el jueves y me llevo descojonando desde entonces, es gracioso y además creo que es muy de la guardería, vamos pa alla.
> 
> ...



Jo tio, eres la hostia!!!!

Me he animado, os voy a contar uno muy bueno. Eso que va una tia en el autobus con su gato, y eso que pierde al gato, y el gato se llamaba misperas. Pues eso que el tia pierde al gato entre la gente (el autobus iba a tope, ¿sabeis?) y eso que le pregunta a uno que pasaba por allí que era peluquero. "Oiga, oiga, ha visto Ud. a misperas" y eso que el tipo responde: "No, pero me gustaria verlas"

Ja-ja-ja. Me troncho!!!!
A que es bueno tambien , ¿eh? Mis preferidos son los de Jaimito y los verdes. 
Venga, que rule, que rule!!!!


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (14 Abr 2009)




----------



## Malditos_Usureros (14 Abr 2009)




----------



## Malditos_Usureros (14 Abr 2009)




----------



## Aitor Menta (14 Abr 2009)

Un amigo le dice al otro:

- ¿Tú que piensas de las mujeres cuando practican el sexo con nosotros? ¿lo hacen por amor o por interés?

- La mía lo hace por amor...

- ¿Cómo estás tan seguro?

- Porque lo que es interés, no pone ninguno

--------------------------------------------

Llegan los novios a la luna de miel y el novio le dice a la novia:

- Mi amor.... pero.... tú no eres Virgen!

- Y ella responde:

- Ni tu San José... ni esto es un pesebre!


----------



## legion (14 Abr 2009)

Ahi va uno:

Tres mujeres, una con un amante clandestino, la segunda con novio, y
la tercera casada, deciden poner a prueba una técnica de seducción.
Deciden que las tres, esa misma noche, usarán bodies de cuero negro,
tacones aguja de 20 centímetros, y una máscara negra para recibir a
sus hombres.

Al día siguiente, se reúnen a comparar experiencias:

La del amante cuenta:

- Apenas abrió la puerta, y me vio de body, tacones y enmascarada,
gritó como un salvaje, y me poseyó cuatro veces ahí mismo, en el
suelo...

La que va de novia, a su vez, cuenta:

- Yo me puse el body, los tacones y me pinté, pero me dio alguito de
vergüenza, y me puse una bata encima. Cuando llegó al apartamento, y
abrí la bata, se puso como un loco y me llenó de besos, y fuimos a
la cama, donde hicimos el amor dos veces seguidas...

La casada, gruñe y cuenta:

- Bueno, yo también me puse el body de cuero negro, los tacones y me
pinté los ojos de negro. Llegó el cabrón de mi marido, se tiró sobre
el sofá, cogió el mando a distancia y gritó:

- Batman, ¿qué hay para cenar?'


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (14 Abr 2009)

Este le gustara a luismarple ya que siempre hace lo mismo:


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (14 Abr 2009)




----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (14 Abr 2009)

Abraham dijo:


> _Saben aquell que diu_...
> 
> Entra Coto en una discoteca y se acerca a la pi*v*a más buena que hay, y le suelta: _"¿Bailas?"_
> 
> ...



haz el favor de escribir *PIBA* con "B"


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Abr 2009)




----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Abr 2009)




----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Abr 2009)

-Señor guardia, por favor, ¿la calle Saboya?
-Hombreeee, si sigue usted saltando así...

-Señor guardia, por favor, ¿la calle Sagasta?
-Hombreeee, si pasa usted por ella muchas veces...

(Chistes viejos a mí, ¡ja!)


----------



## markinen (15 Abr 2009)

Un testigo de Jehová se sienta junto a un andaluz en un vuelo Sevilla-Tenerife.
Cuando el avión ha despegado empiezan a repartir bebidas a los pasajeros, el andaluz pide un cubatita de ron.
La azafata le pregunta al testigo de Jehová si quiere beber algo.
Contesta el testigo de Jehová con mal tono: "Prefiero ser raptado y violado salvajemente por una docena de putas de Babilonia, antes que una gota de alcohol toque mis labios".

El andaluz le devuelve el cubata a la azafata y dice:
"Yo también... No sabía que se pudiera elegir".


----------



## luismarple (15 Abr 2009)

mmm... Me llama poderosamente la atención que ninguna tía del foro haya entrado en este hilo para poner un chiste de tíos feos... Será que las foreras no tienen sentido del humor?? o que no hay chistes de tíos feos??


----------



## ghkghk (15 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> mmm... Me llama poderosamente la atención que ninguna tía del foro haya entrado en este hilo para poner un chiste de tíos feos... Será que las foreras no tienen sentido del humor?? o que no hay chistes de tíos feos??



Yo es que tiendo a pensar que la proporción foreros/foreras es de 145.321 a 1.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (15 Abr 2009)

En un baile comienza a sonar música lenta.

- Baila señorita?.
- Oh si, encantada caballero.
A los dos minutos pregunta extrañado el chico:
- Joven, ¿cómo es que ahora mides dos metros, si cuando te saqué a bailar medias como 1´70 ?.
Y ella le responde:
- Es que como soy coja y estamos bailando en giro contrario, me sestá desroscando la pata madera.


----------



## markinen (15 Abr 2009)

Un tío que va muy pedo saca a bailar a una fea en la disco; pasado un rato, el tío comienza a sospechar,porque la tía en ningún momento ha dicho ni mú.

En esto que el tío le pregunta que si es muda.

Ella dice (con voz muy rarita): "no, pero si hablo, lo jodo todo".

Tio: "Joder, es que eres tonta??".

Tía: "No, soy infanta".


----------



## Popette (15 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> mmm... Me llama poderosamente la atención que ninguna tía del foro haya entrado en este hilo para poner un chiste de tíos feos... Será que las foreras no tienen sentido del humor?? o que no hay chistes de tíos feos??



¿en que nos parecemos las mujeres a las mariposas???en que vamos de capullo en capullo

Sabes cómo se llama la piel que le sobra al pene? - Hombre.

Qué le ocurre a un hombre si le cortan la polla? - Que por fin empieza a pensar con la cabeza. 

Qué hace un hombre en la cama después de hacer el amor? - Estorbar.

Qué es un marido? - Un hombre que jode mucho y folla poco


----------



## Abraham (15 Abr 2009)

Agarraoslaskalandrakas dijo:


> haz el favor de escribir *PIBA* con "B"



Están al lado, pibe. Es una errata, no incultura. Pero gracias.

Tú haz el favor de comenzar tus frases con mayúscula y terminarlas con un punto.


----------



## Abraham (15 Abr 2009)

Otro pésimo:

_Dos tíos están tomando cañas y hablando de sexo, cuando uno le pregunta al otro: 

-"¿Y tu mujer grita mientras folláis?"

A lo que contesta "no, grita cuando terminamos de follar".

-"¿Cuando habéis terminado? ¿Y eso?"

-"Porque me limpio con las cortinas"._


----------



## Algernon (15 Abr 2009)

¿Cómo convertir a un oso pardo en un oso polar? Pues es fácil, cambiando de coordenadas.

Ja, ja, ja y muchas más cosas.


----------



## Veo_dolor (15 Abr 2009)

- Oye Paco, ¿y tu mujer grita cuando haceis el amor?
- Ufff, ya lo creo, la oigo hasta desde el bar....


----------



## luismarple (15 Abr 2009)

-Manolo, tu fumas entre polvos??
-Buah!! cartones y cartones!! 

-Manolo, a tí que te gusta más, follar o la navidad??
-Hombre, follar está muy bien, pero la navidad es más a menudo

-Qué es una solterona??
-Una mujer que ha vivido muchas nocheviejas pero ninguna nochebuena


----------



## luismarple (15 Abr 2009)

Me acabo de acordar de uno muy bueno (aunque no siga la temática del hilo)

-Manolo, mi gato ha matado a tu perro
-Eso es imposible, mi perro es un rottweiler
-Ya, pero mi gato es hidraúlico.


----------



## markinen (15 Abr 2009)

El pequeño Jaimito estaba sentado en clase haciendo problemas de matemáticas cuando su profesora le pidió que respondiera una pregunta:

- Si hubiera 5 pájaros posados en un alféizar y le disparases a uno con una pistola, ¿cuántos pájaros quedarían?

- Ninguno - replicó Jaimito - porque uno moriría y el resto saldría volando.

- Bueno, la respuesta era cuatro -dijo la profesora- pero me gusta como piensas.

Entonces el pequeño Jaimito dijo:

- Tengo una pregunta para usted. Si hubiera tres mujeres sentadas en un banco comiéndose unos cucuruchos de helado, una estuviera lamiendo el helado, la segunda lo estuviera mordiendo y la tercera lo estuviera chupando, ¿cuál de ellas estaría casada?

La profesora, sonrojada contesta tímidamente:

- Bueno no estoy segura. Supongo que la que estuviera chupando.

- No - dijo Jaimito - la que estaría casada es la que llevase el anillo de bodas en el dedo, pero me gusta como piensa.


----------



## akashilla (15 Abr 2009)

¿chistes de feas?...

Un tío sale de un bar cocido en alcohol y se cruza con una muchacha...el borracho se la queda mirando y le dice...que fea erea cojones!!!
La muchacha ofendidísima le contesta...fea yo??y tú borracho!!!
A lo que el borracho contesta...Vale, pero a mi mañana se me pasa...


----------



## luismarple (15 Abr 2009)

akashilla dijo:


> ¿chistes de feas?...
> 
> Un tío sale de un bar cocido en alcohol y se cruza con una muchacha...el borracho se la queda mirando y le dice...que fea erea cojones!!!
> La muchacha ofendidísima le contesta...fea yo??y tú borracho!!!
> A lo que el borracho contesta...Vale, pero a mi mañana se me pasa...



Juraría que esa es una conversación real de Churchill.


----------



## GaiusHMohiam (15 Abr 2009)

Están Blancanieves, Supermán y el jorobado de Notre Dame reunidos. Dice Blancanieves "Me dijo el espejito que soy la más bella del mundo pero voy a la iglesia a que Dios me lo confirme" Dice Supermán "Sé que soy el hombre más fuerte del mundo pero voy contigo a la iglesia a que Dios me lo confirme" y Dice el jorobado "Pues yo también voy, porque quiero que Dios me confirme que soy el hombre más feo del mundo"

Salen de uno en uno de la iglesia:

Blancanieves - Pues sí, Dios me ha confirmado que soy la más guapa
Supermán - A mí también me ha confirmado Dios que soy el más fuerte
Jorobado - Cagondios y en la santísima virgen ¿Quién coño es la Duquesa de Alba?

------------

George Cloony, Brad Pitt y El Fary están en el cielo. Pasa eternamente el tiempo y un día George Clooney pisa una paloma y la mata. Aparece San Pedro y le dice:

- Por no haber tenido cuidado con esta paloma tan querida para el cristianismo te condeno a pasar el resto de la eternidad desnudo y esposado a la mujer más fea!! y zas! aparece George esposado a una mujer horrorosa

Pasan los días y Brad vuelve a matar a la paloma (ya sabéis que el espíritu santo debe tener muchas vidas) así que San Pedro aparece de nuevo:

- Por no haber tenido cuidado con esta paloma tan querida para el cristianismo te condeno a pasar el resto de la eternidad desnudo y esposado a la mujer más fea!! y zas! aparece Brad esposado a una mujer horrorosa

El Fary muerto de miedo intenta mirar siempre por donde pisa para no correr la misma suerte y en esas que de repente se le aparece esposada y desnuda Claudia Schiffer, que se le queda mirando y dice "Joder con la mierda de la paloma"

--------

Un matrimonio entrado en años se va de viaje a Israel. Cuando están visitando Jerusalem al hombre le da un ataque al corazón y se muere. La mujer no sabe qué trámites tiene que hacer en ese caso y se pone en contacto con la embajada española.

- Pues mire señora, repatriar el cadáver le saldrá por unos 3.500, a eso hay que añadirle el ferétro y los días que esté en el depósito del tanatorio. De todas formas también puede optar por enterrar aquí a su marido, se hará todo correctamente y tendrá una ceremonia muy bonita que le saldrá por unos 35 €

Se queda la mujer pensando y le contesta:

- Digame cuánto es el total que lo repatriamos
- Pero mujer piénseselo, aquí también le darán cristiana sepultura y puede ahorrarse mucho dinero
- Nada, nada, no quiero arriesgarme, que hace dos mil años aquí enterraron a un hombre y a los 3 días resucitó.


----------



## akashilla (15 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Juraría que esa es una conversación real de Churchill.



Pos no tenía ni idea, me lo contaron como un chiste...pero eso se arregla fácil, que Calopez le pague los royalties a los herederos...


----------



## embalsamado (15 Abr 2009)

Allá va mi aportación:


Dos caballeros que se movían muy deprisa en el interior de un hipermercado con sus carritos de compras se chocan.
Uno le dice al otro:
- Perdóneme Usted; es que busco a mi señora.
- ¡Qué coincidencia, yo también! Estoy ya desesperado.
- Bueno tal vez le pueda ayudar. ¿Cómo es su señora?
- Es alta, de pelo castaño claro, piernas bien torneadas, pechos firmes, un culo precioso, en fin, muy bonita... ¿Y la suya?.
- Olvídese de la mía, vamos a buscar la suya...

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Un tío esta haciendo un crucigrama.
- Oye, a ver si tu sabes esta: 'Órgano sexual femenino', con cuatro letras,y la segunda es una 'O'.
- ¿Horizontal o vertical?
- Horizontal.
- ¡Ah! pues entonces 'boca'.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

- Papá, papá ¿cuánto cuesta casarse?
- No tengo ni idea, hijo; todavía no he acabado de pagar las consecuencias.


----------



## MetalLord (15 Abr 2009)




----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Abr 2009)




----------



## Eneidas (16 Abr 2009)

markinen dijo:


> Se acerca un chico a una guapa señorita en una discoteca y le pregunta:
> 
> - ¿Estudias o trabajas?
> 
> ...



Jejeje...

Yo ese me lo sabía con otro final:

_- Queee ¿te gustan más los oros o los botines de muelles? _


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Abr 2009)




----------



## luismarple (16 Abr 2009)

jajajaja está graciosa la del sexismo... Y es una verdad como un templo!!


----------



## Promotor alucinado (16 Abr 2009)

Un hombre entra a un Bar y ve un cartel colgando sobre el mostrador que dice:


Sándwich de queso: 2.50 €

Sándwich de pollo: 3.50 €

Masturbación: 100.00 €


Se fija si en la billetera tiene dinero, camina hacia el mostrador y se acerca a una de las tres rubias espectaculares que estaban sirviendo tragos a otros parroquianos.... 

- Si? dice ella con una sonrisa fantástica ¿En qué puedo servirle? 

- Yo quería saber, dice el hombre en un murmullo, si es usted la que hace... las masturbaciones. 

- Sí !!! dice ella con una expresión pícara e irresistible. Soy yo ... y las hago maravillosamente cariño. 

-Bueno, -dice el hombre - entonces LAVATE BIEN, PERO MUY BIEN las manos cabrona, porque yo quiero un sándwich de pollo!!!


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Abr 2009)




----------



## Ánbesh (17 Abr 2009)

Patxi se encuentra a su amigo Gorka delante del bar de tapas del pueblo. Patxi lleva muy mala cara... (hay que imaginarlo con acento muy vasco)

- Paatxiiiii, ¡¿pero qué te ha pasado que me llevas esa cara tan larga?!
- Que me ha pasado una cosa muy fuerte Gorka y estoy muy jodido.
- ¿Y eso? Cuenta, cuenta...
- Que me han violado, Gorka, que me han violado, joder.
- ¡Ay va la hostia! ¡Pero qué dices Patxi, con lo hombre que tú eres! ¿Y qué hiciste?
- Pues lo que pude joder, apreté el culo y me lo llevé a comisaria.


----------



## popets (17 Abr 2009)

Aquí va el mío:

Está una pareja en la cama y en eso que suena el teléfono, lo coge la mujer y dice:

- sí, sí no te preocupes y cuelga.
el hombre le pregunta quien era, y ella le responde:

- mi marido que dice que llegará muy tarde porque está cenando contigo.


----------



## Popette (17 Abr 2009)

Ánbesh dijo:


> Patxi se encuentra a su amigo Gorka delante del bar de tapas del pueblo. Patxi lleva muy mala cara... (hay que imaginarlo con acento muy vasco)
> 
> - Paatxiiiii, ¡¿pero qué te ha pasado que me llevas esa cara tan larga?!
> - Que me ha pasado una cosa muy fuerte Gorka y estoy muy jodido.
> ...



hehehee que bueno, otro de vascos, cons acento muy vasco, están dos vascos en un prado cogiendo caracoles y de repente uno de ellos se encuentra un objeto pequeño que reluce como el oro, lo coge, lo mira y loo tira lo más lejos que puede.

Pero que haces, hombre, no ves que eso era un rolex?
pero Patxi, no hemos dicho que a caracoles, pues, joder a caracoles!


----------



## luismarple (17 Abr 2009)

Vascos y matemáticas:

Al salir de un examen de matemáticas le pregunta un alumno a otro:
- Patxi, que te daba en el segundo ejercicio?
-infinito
-Solo?

Vascos y cartografía:

-Me da un mapa mundi de Bilbao?
-de la margen izquierda o de la margen derecha?


----------



## Eneidas (17 Abr 2009)

jejeje... uno más:


_Hermanito, ¿sabes que follas mejor que papá?
Sí, ya me lo ha dicho mamá _


----------



## Eneidas (17 Abr 2009)

¿Quien ha sido el cabronazo que ha puesto de tag "_los pisos nunca bajan_"?


----------



## Popette (17 Abr 2009)

Vuelve Manolo del médico, y le pregunta la mujer qué le han dado. El le enseña el medicamento y le dice -Pues yo esto de vía rectal no lo entiendo. La mujer le dice que vuelva al médico y que pregunte.

En el médico, Manolo pregunta, y el médico con paciencia y una sonrisa, le dice -Mire, esto significa por vía anal.

Manolo vuelve a casa y le dice a la mujer -Oye María, que me ha dicho que es por vía anal y yo esto todavía no lo entiendo. La mujer suspira y le dice que va a tener que volver.

Al día siguiente, Manolo de vuelta, con cara de mala leche, la mujer le pregunta:


-Pero Manolo , qué te pasa, qué te ha dicho el médico que hagas con ese medicamento?

-Pues no te lo creerás María, pero el maleducado hijodeputa me ha dicho que me lo meta por el culo.


----------



## markinen (17 Abr 2009)

Van dos vascos por la calle, y le dice uno al otro:
- Oye Patxi, que tu hija está con GONORREA!!!
y le contesta el otro:
- Da igual, oye, mientras sea vasco...


----------



## luismarple (17 Abr 2009)

Sabeis como se dice en euskera naufrago??

Sinsulantxa


----------



## Eneidas (17 Abr 2009)

jo jo jo...

¿y sabeis cómo se dice en japonés "okupa"?
tekito kasita

¿Y cómo se dice en swahili "el abuelito está malo porque ha comido marisco en mal estado en un vuelo de bajo coste"?

yayo tumba gamba chunga vuelo tongo


----------



## markinen (17 Abr 2009)

Eneidas dijo:


> jo jo jo...
> 
> ¿y sabeis cómo se dice en japonés "okupa"?
> tekito kasita
> ...



Cómo se llama el misnistro de hacienda japonés?
Tekito Tohito


----------



## luismarple (17 Abr 2009)

Eyaculación precoz en japones: yata!
mujer insatisfecha en japones: komokeyata!


----------



## Eneidas (17 Abr 2009)

¿Cual es el principio activo de los anticonceptivos?

_Nometilpililaoximetilmetilconcondomina_


¿y en qué se parece el Aloe Vera a un concejal de Urbanismo?
_
En que mientras más se le investiga, más propiedades se le descubren_


----------



## markinen (17 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Eyaculación precoz en japones: yata!
> mujer insatisfecha en japones: komokeyata!



¿Como se dice eyaculación precoz en español?
Te juro que es la primera vez que me pasa. :


----------



## antoniorrr (17 Abr 2009)

*Zapatero muere*

Zapatero muere y baja a los infiernos.
Lo recibe Satán y le dice:

-Has sido muy malo, bandido, has mentido a tu pueblo y permitido a especuladores sin escrúpulos hacer su agosto, y ahora pagarás por todas tus fechorías. 
Te mostraré tres celdas, en cada una de ellas hay un personaje ilustre como tú, que también fue un gran pecador. 

Te cambiarás por uno de ellos por el resto de los tiempos:

Pasan a la primera celda. Se ve a Felipe González cavando una zanja mientras es flagelado brutalmente por un diablillo.

Pasan a la segunda celda. Se ve a Jmaria Aznar picando piedra mientras es flagelado sin piedad por otro diablillo.

Pasan a la tercera celda. Se ve a Carod Rovira cómodamente sentado en una butaca de cuero, en una mano una copa de buen brandi, en la otra un habano y abajo, de rodillas, Monica Lewiski haciendo su trabajo...

Finalmente:
Satán. - Debes elegir ¿en qué celda quieres permanecer el resto de tus días?
Zapatero - Visto lo visto, me quedo en la tercera celda.
Satán - Mónica, levántate! Ha llegado tu sustituto.


----------



## Eneidas (17 Abr 2009)

Uno que llama y dice: 

- "Hola, ¿está Manuel Rodrig*ü*ez?" 
- "No, además la U no se pronuncia"
- "Beno, pes quelgo"


----------



## antoniorrr (17 Abr 2009)

*Un tonto y sordo*

Un tonto y sordo se encuentran en la calle:

Sordo: ¿oye, cuánto son tres más dos?
Tonto: Cuatro
Sordo: Por el culo te la hinco!!!!


jejejejeejje (este me encanta)


----------



## joseph_mary (17 Abr 2009)

El gitano que acaba de salir de un juicio, y llama a su mujer (con acento calo)

- Que te ha dicho el juez?
- Que un año de carcel o 6.000 euros.
- Pues coge el dinero, el dinero!!!!!!


----------



## markinen (17 Abr 2009)

Un cani en un juicio por el robo de un coche...

Dice el juez: - Queda usted absuelto de todos los cargos por falta de pruebas.

Y responde err cani: - Tonceh? Me puedo quedah con er cosshe o no!!


----------



## Gil Gunderson (17 Abr 2009)

*Historia de un cagarro: La primera vez...*

HISTORIA REAL COPIADA TEXTUALMENTE DE UN FORO. QUE LA DISFRUTÉIS:

copio textualmente:

"En este hilo: La experiencia más vergonzosa de tu vida. Con vuestro permiso;

Cuando tenía 17 años, mi novia ya estaba preparada para hacerlo. Como podríais esperar de cualquier chico de mi edad, estaba entusiasmado. Nada se interpondría entre mí y mi destino final.

Me preparé para la gran noche, me arreglé y me lavé concienzudamente. Desgraciadamente, había un pequeño problema. Padezco un trastorno digestivo que a veces hace que mi mierda se vuelva extraordinariamente sólida y compacta en mi interior. Por entonces no sabía que existía un tratamiento y, de hecho, pensaba que todo el mundo tenía que vivir con este equivalente anal de las piedras del riñón. Menciono esto porque durante los últimos días un ejemplar realmente poderoso se había estado gestando dentro de mí.

Resumiendo el panorama. Sus padres no están. Tenemos su casa para nosotros solos. Ella es bastante viciosilla, y quiere que lo hagamos en la cama de sus padres.

La habitación está bañada por la luz de las velas. Por lo visto se lo ha estado currando durante todo el día, y hay muy buena iluminación incluso con las luces apagadas. Lo cual es de agradecer, porque ha empezado a bailar sensualmente para mí, y no pierdo detalle. A sus dieciséis años, está TREMENDA. Me compadezco de aquellos de vosotros que nunca habéis catado a una chica de esa edad.

Sentado en la cama, contemplando su danza, sonrío y le digo lo preciosa que está. Por desgracia, la mayor parte de mi atención se concentra en esa molesta presión sobre el esfínter, y en esa incómoda sensación en el intestino provocadas por llevar varios días sin cagar. Pero de algún modo consigo empalmarme, y vamos al tema.

Empezó ella arriba, luego nos cambiamos. Después la puse a cuatro patas, e incluso le di un cachete en el trasero (fue un poco imprudente por mi parte, pero le encantó) Una consecuencia de mi pequeño problema es que me distraigo y aguanto una eternidad. Ella no dejaba de gemir y de decirme lo mucho que le estaba gustando, y fue entonces cuando me susurró lo que todo hombre desea oír: "quiero que te corras en mi boca". Joder, adoro a las mujeres.

Así que empieza a bajar. No era la mejor felatriz del mundo, pero al menos lo intentaba. Se saca mi polla de la boca el tiempo suficiente para llegar a pronunciar las palabras: "dime si esto te gusta". Y entonces lo sentí.

Me había metido un dedo por el culo.

La señal de pánico se encendió en mi cerebro y todos los músculos de mi cuerpo reaccionaron bloqueándose al instante. Pero era demasiado tarde.

Un doloroso y gigantesco truño emergió de lo más profundo de mi cuerpo, desparramándose sobre el edredón de sus padres.

No, no me estáis entendiendo. Quiero decir grande. Enorme. INMENSA. Coge la mierda más grande que hayas cagado en tu vida, multiplícala por cuarenta y dos y tendrás una imagen remota de la que salió disparada de mí.

Y caballeros, cuando digo que salió disparada, no me refiero simplemente a que la cagué con ímpetu. Hablo de un jodido proyectil. Hablo de un viento huracanado llevándose una sombrilla por los aires. Y por culpa de mi transtorno intestinal, salió en forma de un enorme, oscuro y pestilente arpón.

Sé que le dio. No lo vi con claridad, pero lo sé. Lo sé porque echó a correr, chillando "OH DIOS MÍO, OHDIOSMIODIOSMIOOOO" pero siempre imaginé que, por su posición, debió impactarle en la barbilla. O por lo menos en las tetas.

Me gustaría decir que me levanté y fui detrás de ella. Pero oí como se encerraba en el baño de un portazo y simplemente me quedé tumbado sin hacer nada. El olor me llegó al cabo de pocos segundos. Apestaba como si alguien hubiera untado un gato con mierda y lo hubiera arrojado a la chimenea. Miré debajo y vi la que, hasta la fecha, ha sido la mayor evacuación de la que he oído hablar. Entonces percibí la sangre, y con ella el dolor.

Aparentemente, el cagar semejante monstruosidad me provocó un pequeño desgarro anal (al principio pensé que estaba sangrando por dentro. Al día siguiente visité al médico, que me habló por primera vez de mi enfermedad) Se había formado un pequeño charco de sangre donde había estado mi culo. Un último recuerdo del momento y en lugar exactos donde perdí mi virginidad. Atesoraré ese recuerdo durante el resto de mis días.

Cogí mi zurullo con ambas manos y me dirigí al baño de la planta baja. Arrojé al retrete una tercera parte aproximadamente y tiré de la cadena, temiendo añadir una más a mi lista de desgracias si lo atascaba por echar demasiada mierda.

Así que allí estaba yo, de pie, sosteniendo dos tercios del truño más grande de todos los tiempos, sintiendo el hilillo de sangre que me bajaba por la pantorrilla y tratando de ignorar el agudo dolor que atormentaba mi recto. Ojalá conservara una fotografía de ese momento.

Finalmente me deshice de lo que quedaba de mi creación, me lavé las manos, me puse una pelota de papel higiénico entre las nalgas y subí al piso de arriba. Pude oír a mi novia sollozar tras la puerta del baño. Decidí no decirle nada y hacer lo que tenía que hacer. Pero el pestazo en el cuarto de sus padres era sobrenatural. Es como cuando cagas y sales del baño pensando "hoy no lo he dejado tan mal" pero luego vuelves a por tu revista y flipas. Pues era uno de esos momentos.

La escena está grabada a fuego en mi retina. Mi vida. Mi deshonra. Mi primera vez hedió como una montaña de bebés muertos. Me vestí rápidamente. Fui lo bastante avispado para agarrar el edredón y llevármelo abajo, a la lavadora. También me llevé las sábanas, pues la sangre las había empapado hasta llegar al colchón. Mi novia aún no daba señales de vida, pero a esas alturas lo consideré una bendición.

Lo metí todo en la lavadora junto con una dosis triple de detergente y la puse en marcha, sabiendo que ni siquiera un milagro podría salvar esas sábanas.

Y luego me fui. Evité las llamadas de mi novia durante días, hasta que vino a mi casa. Tuvimos una larga charla acerca de lo ocurrido. Con charla quiero decir "romper conmigo por cagarme encima de ella". Y se acabó. Prometió no contárselo a nadie y dudo que lo haya hecho alguna vez. Este asunto la avergonzaba tanto como a mí. Pero siempre recordaré este hecho como la cosa más embarazosa que me ha pasado en la vida."


----------



## newdawnfades (19 Abr 2009)

FOTO DE UN GILIPOLLAS


----------



## luismarple (20 Abr 2009)

Otro muy fuerte (sobre todo porque el que me lo ha contado se está separando).

Dos amigos charlando:
Hay que ver como es la mente humana, eh? el otro día me pasó una cosa graciosísima durante el desayuno, estábamos todos sentados en la mesa desayunando tranquilamente, yo me iba a preparar una tostada con mermelada y vi que mi mujer tenía la mermelada al lado suyo, casi junto a una teta, y le fuí a decir "pásame la mermelada" y me salió "pásame la teta", nos echamos unas risas....

Pues sí que es curiosa la mente humana, si. A mí el otro día me pasó algo parecido, estábamos comiendo espárragos y me apetecían con mayonesa, el caso es que la mayonesa la tenía mi mujer en la mano, y le fuí a decir "pásame la mayonesa" y me salió "me estás amargando la vida, hija de puta!"


----------



## falldown75 (20 Abr 2009)

Este es muy bueno. Contado con gracia y mimica tiene que ser la leche.

Intermoney: lo peor de la recesión ya ha pasado y España saldrá antes que Europa - 1179985 - 20/04/09 - elEconomista.es



es que es para escojonarse


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (21 Abr 2009)

falldown75 dijo:


> Este es muy bueno. Contado con gracia y mimica tiene que ser la leche.
> 
> Intermoney: lo peor de la recesión ya ha pasado y España saldrá antes que Europa - 1179985 - 20/04/09 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Tenian que haberle puesto de cita previa el conocido: ¿saben aquel que diu...?


----------



## antoniorrr (24 Abr 2009)

Dos amigos:

-Oye, cómo se llama esa montaña? 
-Cuál?
-Y la otra?


----------



## markinen (24 Abr 2009)

El que tenga más de 30 sabrá quien es Pepe Soplillo, para el resto, puden pensar que en el muñequito que regalan al ingresar en las juventudes de algún partido político, no voy a decir cual


----------



## Promotor alucinado (24 Abr 2009)

Dos amigas se encuentran por la calle y una, toda contenta, le dice a la otra:

- Mi marido me ha regalado un ramo de flores precioso. Ya sabes lo que me espera: estar abierta de piernas toda la noche....

Y la amiga responde:

- ¿Por qué?. ¿Es que no tenéis floreros en vuestra casa? :


----------



## anonimus_infiltratus (28 Abr 2009)

va uno al vecino y le dice:

-Vecino, mi gato ha matado a tu perro...
- ¿¿¿¿Pero como ??? si mi perro es un pitbull..¿??¿??
- Es que mi gato es hidraulico...


----------



## El_Consul (28 Abr 2009)

Llama Zp al Rey por telefono y le dice:

ZP- Su Majestad que viene el Zarkozy es de visita oficial a España

El Rey- Y a mi que?

ZP-Pues que tendremos que ir a recibirle al aeropuerto y tal

El Rey- Pues vale , pero yo no voy, questoy cansao

ZP- Su majestad que le debemos mucho al Frances


Llega el dia y al llegar al aeropuerto se pone a llover a cantaros y el Rey se arremanga los pantalones para no mojarselos y en eso que se abre la escotilla para que baje el Frances y Zp se da cuenta de lo que el rey acaba de hacer y le dice:

ZP-Su Majestad bajese los pantalones , hombre.

El Rey: coño, tanto le debemos al Frances?


----------



## Aldarius (14 May 2009)

Un problemilla para los mas inteligentes

Estás al volante de tu coche y circulas a velocidad constante. A tu izquierda hay un precipicio. A tu derecha un camión de bomberos que circula exactamente a la misma velocidad que tú. Delante de ti cabalga un cerdo que es más grande que tu coche y detrás te sigue un helicóptero a ras de suelo, los dos últimos a la misma velocidad que tú. ¿Qué haces para pararte?

LA RESPUESTA MÁS ABAJO







































































































































































































































































































Respuesta:
Bájate del tiovivo, gilipollas, que ya eres mayorcito para esas cosas.


----------



## Promotor alucinado (15 May 2009)

*Monica is back!!!*


----------



## fros (15 May 2009)

iba a contar un chiste pero me lo he pensado mejor porque no sé contarlos.:


----------



## Promotor alucinado (15 May 2009)

fros dijo:


> iba a contar un chiste pero me lo he pensado mejor porque no sé contarlos.:



¿Qué tal este?:

Un matrimonio está en el dormitorio en pleno acto cuando el marido le pregunta:

- ¿Tu te casaste conmigo por amor o por interés?. 

Ella contesta:

- Por amor, cómo si no!!! 

El responde:

- Pues pon un poco de interés.


----------



## luismarple (15 May 2009)

Tengo otro muy bonito:

Con motivo de las olimpiadas de Pekín (ya lo sé, está un poco desactualizado, pero bueno) la casa durex saca una caja de preservativos conmemorativos, con preservativos color oro, color plata y color bronce. Total, que un tipo compra la cajita y al entrar en casa le dice a su mujer: 

-María, prepárate que vengo con condones olímpicos!! esta noche lo vas a flipar!! me voy a poner uno de oro, porque voy a ser el campeón del sexo!!

-Manolo, ¿y por qué no te pones uno de plata?

-Y eso por que??

-Hombre, no estaría mal que por una vez acabes tú el segundo...


----------



## Loco_Ivan (15 May 2009)

Uno muy malo que me contaron ayer.

-Me ha mordido una serpiente!!!!

- ¿cobra?

- No, gratis.


----------



## fros (15 May 2009)

Promotor alucinado dijo:


> ¿Qué tal este?:
> 
> Un matrimonio está en el dormitorio en pleno acto cuando el marido le pregunta:
> 
> ...




Aplausos del tendido sin llegar a oreja. 

Venga va, voy a contar uno. Es muy viejo pero bueno. 


Esto es en la carretera un guardia Civil que para a un coche. Se acerca el guardia y le dice al conductor previo saludo formal:

-Buenos días

-Buenos días agente. 

-Mire, que hoy es el día del conductor y le hemos estado observando

-y?

-Que hemos visto que es usted un conductor que respeta las normas y conduce con prudencia, así que hemos acordado premiarle por esa buena conducta.


-Ostras agente!!, muchas gracias!!. SAbe que?, eso me anima a sacarme el carnet de conducir!!

-Ñge??

La esposa que estaba al lado, viendo que el marido había metido la pata le dice al agente:

Oiga usted señor guardia, no le haga caso, es que mi marido está borracho!! 

A lo que la abuela en el asiento de atrás con el sonotone suelta:

-Ya decía yo que con un coche robado no iríamos a ninguna parte!!.


----------



## fros (15 May 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Uno muy malo que me contaron ayer.
> 
> -Me ha mordido una serpiente!!!!
> 
> ...



Uno igual de malo.

Una boa!!!

Vivan los noviooooos!!


----------



## fros (15 May 2009)

Ostras!!, ya estoy lanzado, y sin carajillo!!

Este es de catalanes, con el máximo respeto.

Un catalán pasa por la calle y se encuentra cinco céntimos pegados a una mierda y se lo queda mirando....y piensa...

Joder!!, por cinco céntimos no voy a mancharme de mierda....

Al final, se pone la mano del bolsillo, saca un euro y lo tira a la mierda.


Ostres!!, por 105 cèntims si que me mancho tú!!.


----------



## barullo (15 May 2009)

David el gnomo entra en una farmacia:

-me da una caja de preservativos?


-¿Control?


-No, Sin troll, gracias...


----------



## luismarple (15 May 2009)

Un niño a su madre:

-mamá, en el colegio el profesor nos ha dicho que descendemos del mono, tu crees que yo desciendo de un mono?
-Pues no se que decirte, tu padre nunca me ha querido presentar a su familia.


----------



## luismarple (15 May 2009)

Un niño pequeño a su madre:

-Mamá, tengo pis.
-Venga, ya te llevo al baño.
-No, mejor que me lleve la abuela, que tiene Parkinson.


----------



## fros (15 May 2009)

Entra un tío en una farmacia de pueblo y le dice a la farmaceutica:

Me da un vivaporús

Y sueltan todos:

Viva!!!

Al que no lo haya pillado Viva- por- ús. Los paletos creían que ús sería alguien o algo.


----------



## fros (15 May 2009)

Era una tipa tan fea, tan fea, pero que tan fea que mandó su foto por e-mail y saltó el antivirus.

dice q era tan pero tan feo que cuando nacio lo pusieron en una incubadora con vidrios polarizados


----------



## fros (15 May 2009)

joer, este que he visto es cruel:

Era tan, tan fea, que cuando nació el médico dijo a sus padres: !Lo siento! pero nació viva!!!


----------



## JMK (15 May 2009)

Otro de catalanes. También con el máximo respeto por supuesto.

Va un catalán que se queda viudo a poner una esquela en el periódico y pregunta que como va el tema de la factura.

El encargado del periódico le explica: 

.- Vera usted, los datos tales como dirección, ciudad e incluso teléfono son gratis, para el resto le cobramos por palabras, según las que incluya pues el coste es mayor.

El catalán le da todos los datos, incluyendo teléfono para confirmar asistencias, y a la hora del texto le dice al encargado:

.- Ponga usted "Montse murió".

El encargado se sonríe y le dice

.- Mire usted, las primeras cinco palabras no se las cobro, son gratis.

El catalán se queda pensando y dice

.- Ponga usted "Montse murió. Vendo Opel Corsa".


----------



## luismarple (15 May 2009)

Otro de esos.

Era un bebé tan feo tan feo que al nacer la matrona dijo: 

"tranquilos, vamos a esperar un poco y si sale volando es un murciélago".


----------



## luismarple (15 May 2009)

Otro de bebés feos:

Era un bebé tan feo que al nacer la madre se quedó abrazando a la placenta.


----------



## Promotor alucinado (15 May 2009)

Humor inglés:

Entra un tío a una farmacia y pregunta: "¿para dientes amarillos?"
A lo que el farmacéutico responde: "traje marrón, naturalmente."


----------



## hipotecadito (15 May 2009)

En la sala de espera de los quirófanos de un hospital están sentados los familiares de un paciente al que están interviniendo de una operación insignificante y rutinaria.

Se abre la puerta y aparece el doctor:

-¿Los familiades de Damón Dodiguez?-

Se levanta su mujer:

-Si dígame-

-Ha fallecido- dice el doctor.

La mujer se echa las manos a la cabeza -¡No me joda!-

A lo que el doctor responde:

-Ni mejoda ni empeoda, ha fallecido-


----------



## The ignorant (15 May 2009)

- Mamá, mamá, dame una galletita.
- Cógelas tú mismo hijo, que estoy fregando.
- Pero mamá, si sabes que no tengo brazos.
- aahhh!!! No hay brazitos, no hay galletitas.


----------



## luismarple (15 May 2009)

Me acabo de acordar de uno de catalanes moribundos (para unir dos temáticas)(también con todo el respeto del mundo y animus jocandi, señor juez):

Esto es un catalán octogenario, moribundo en su cama en casa, con toda la familia alrededor el hombre coge la mano a su mujer y le dice:

-María, estás aquí?
-Si Pep, aquí estoy
-Y nuestros hijos?? están aquí todos?
-Si cariño, nuestros tres hijos, Albert,Joan y Miquel están aquí también, contigo
-Y sus mujeres?
-Si, han venido las tres Isabel, Marta y María, están aqui, al lado tuyo
-Y los nietos? están aquí con nosotros?
-Si cariño, los cinco, Jordi, Sergi, Josep, Meritxell y Laura
-Estais todos aquí conmigo??
-Si cariño, todos
.
.
.
- Y entonces que coño hace la luz de la cocina encendida??

(Lo he contado sin acento catalán porque me sale muy mal)


----------



## JMK (15 May 2009)

Joder que malo el de las galletitas. Pero vamos, que si estamos en plan de chistes escabrosos.

Van a visitar a un amigo que ha tenido un accidente de automóvil. Antes de entrar a la habitación, el médico tiene una charla con los amigos del accidentado.

.- Miren ustedes, el paciente está muy decaído, el accidente fue muy grave y a causa del mismo le hemos tenido que amputar las dos piernas a la altura de las caderas y los dos brazos desde los hombros. Así que por favor les rogaría que intentaran animarlo dentro de lo posible.

Los amigos le dicen que harán lo que puedan y cuando entran en la habitación dicen los dos a la vez y sonriendo ampliamente "Que passssa, TRONCO!!!!"


----------



## The ignorant (15 May 2009)

Una visillera que va al Carrefour a hacer la compra.

Al llegar a caja, observa que el cajero es muy guapetón, por lo que se toca un poco el pelo,y le sonríe sonrojada cuando le muestra las compresas que ha cogido.

Después de pasar toda la compra, el chico le pregunta con una voz aterciopelada :

- Perdona la indiscrección, pero, ¿estás soltera?

A lo que ella responde contenta:

- Sí. ¿Cómo lo has sabido? ¿por mi melena suelta? ¿por que me has visto sin anillo de compromiso cuando te daba los productos? ¿ Por mi elección de champu para cabellos de fiesta? 

- No. POR LO FEA QUE ERES, HIJALAGRANPUTAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fros (15 May 2009)

The ignorant dijo:


> Una visillera que va al Carrefour a hacer la compra.
> 
> Al llegar a caja, observa que el cajero es muy guapetón, por lo que se toca un poco el pelo,y le sonríe sonrojada cuando le muestra las compresas que ha cogido.
> 
> ...



Ummm tengo un Deja vu sobre este chiste. :

Tengo un chiste nuevo!!



> Me lo contaron el jueves y me llevo descojonando desde entonces, es gracioso y además creo que es muy de la guardería, vamos pa alla.
> 
> Esto es una tía que está haciendo la compra, llega a la caja y el cajero empieza a pasar los productos por el escaner, pasa lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/107992-festival-del-humor.html


----------



## luismarple (15 May 2009)

Mierda!! se acaba de crear un bucle en este hilo!! a ver como salimos ahora de aquí!!

(que bronca Calopez cuando lo vea!!)


----------



## The ignorant (15 May 2009)

Ostias !!!!!

Pero es más divertido el tuyo. No sé , como más friki-pava no?.


----------



## luismarple (15 May 2009)

The ignorant dijo:


> Ostias !!!!!
> 
> Pero es más divertido el tuyo. No sé , como más friki-pava no?.



El mío con eso de la lista de la compra despista más, te pilla más de sorpresa, creo que por eso me hizo tanta gracia.


----------



## tejoncio (15 May 2009)

cojo sitio, este hilo promete...
los tags son la leche...


----------



## luismarple (15 May 2009)

Uno rápido, antes de que se me olvide:

-Manolo, dime algo con amor
-amorfa


----------



## Refused (15 May 2009)

Se ha habra posteado ya fijo, pero si acaso:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kk8ETsjmjrc&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kk8ETsjmjrc&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## markinen (15 May 2009)

- Abuelito abuelito, cuéntame algo de tu época.


(El abuelito con lágrimas en los ojos)

- Gooooooooooooooool, del Atlético de Madrid.


----------



## markinen (15 May 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Uno rápido, antes de que se me olvide:
> 
> -Manolo, dime algo con amor
> -amorfa



- Manolo, dime algo romántico.
- Acueducto de Segovia.
- Te dije ROMÁNTICO no ROMÁNICO!!!!


----------



## The ignorant (15 May 2009)

- Mi capitán, hemos perdido la batalla.
- Pues hagan el favor de encontrarla, que me tienen ustedes frito con sus tonterías.


----------



## The ignorant (15 May 2009)

¿ Cual es el animal más rápido del mundo ?

La gallina etíope


----------



## markinen (15 May 2009)

The ignorant dijo:


> ¿ Cual es el animal más rápido del mundo ?
> 
> La gallina etíope



Cuál es el 2º animal más rápido del mundo?

El etíope corriendo detrás de la gallina.


----------



## fros (15 May 2009)

The ignorant dijo:


> - Mi capitán, hemos perdido la batalla.
> - Pues hagan el favor de encontrarla, que me tienen ustedes frito con sus tonterías.



Mariaaaaaa que se te van a pegar las lentejaaas coñooo!!!!

Pos por mi como si se mataaaan!!


----------



## markinen (15 May 2009)

fros dijo:


> Mariaaaaaa que se te van a pegar las lentejaaas coñooo!!!!
> 
> Pos por mi como si se mataaaan!!



- Maríaaaaaaaa, hay una corrida en la tele.

- Y qué quieres? Que la grabe?

- No, que la limpies.


----------



## fros (15 May 2009)

markinen dijo:


> - Maríaaaaaaaa, hay una corrida en la tele.
> 
> - Y qué quieres? Que la grabe?
> 
> - No, que la limpies.



Heidi al abuelito.

Abuelito!, abuelito!!, que viene Clara!!

Tú sigue, sigue y no pares que ya verás como viene espesa!!


----------



## The ignorant (15 May 2009)

- ¿ Su mujer grita cuando se la folla ?

- Sí, cuando me limpio en las cortinas.


----------



## The ignorant (15 May 2009)

fros dijo:


> Heidi al abuelito.
> 
> Abuelito!, abuelito!!, que viene Clara!!
> 
> Tú sigue, sigue y no pares que ya verás como viene espesa!!




Dos tomates van a cruzar la carretera y... chof!! chof!!!


----------



## Eneidas (15 May 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Mierda!! se acaba de crear un bucle en este hilo!! a ver como salimos ahora de aquí!!
> 
> (que bronca Calopez cuando lo vea!!)



jo jo jo....

invoquemos a JRA, seguro que él sabe cómo salir de un bucle infinito


----------



## Eneidas (15 May 2009)

- Mariaaaaa, ¿Cuando vas a lavar a los niños???
- ¿Pa queee, si los reconozco por la voo????

- - - - - - - - - - -

La gallega al gallego, mientras hacen el amor
_- Manolillo, manolillo, dime algo bonito
- que deleite, lauriña, que deleite...



- que de leite me está saliendo do carallo !!!!!_


----------



## luismarple (15 May 2009)

Quien ha estado limpiando mejillones en la bañera?

Nadie, ha sido el abuelo que se ha cortado las uñas de los pies.


----------



## josemazgz (15 May 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Tengo un chiste nuevo!!
> 
> Me lo contaron el jueves y me llevo descojonando desde entonces, es gracioso y además creo que es muy de la guardería, vamos pa alla.
> 
> ...



Je, je. Yo ese lo vi en una historieta de Ortega y Pacheco.


----------



## josemazgz (15 May 2009)

Idiosincrasia española:


----------



## luismarple (15 May 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> Je, je. Yo ese lo vi en una historieta de Ortega y Pacheco.



Por eso he dicho que me lo contaron "El jueves", la revista que sale los miércoles.


----------



## josemazgz (15 May 2009)

Una mujer con un parto de un embarazo no deseado, deja a su recién nacido abandonado al lado de la cama de un paciente que resulta ser un cura.

(Quito paja y voy al grano).

En su lecho de muerte, el cura que le había dicho al niño que era adoptado, le dice:

-Tengo que decirte algo.

-Lo sabía. tú eres mi padre.

-No. Soy tu madre. Tu padre es el obispo de Mondoñedo.


----------



## josemazgz (15 May 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Por eso he dicho que me lo contaron "El jueves", la revista que sale los miércoles.



Es que no me he leído el hilo.


----------



## luismarple (15 May 2009)

Claro! opinamos sin leernos los 130 comentarios anteriores y así nos luce el pelo!! si es que no puede ser!! así no se va a ninguna parte!! Josema, que así no vas a prosperar en la vida!! que no vivo, que no duermo pensando en qué va a ser de tí de mayor como no espabiles!!

Uys, creo que me ha poseido el espíritu de mi madre cuando yo tenía 14 años.


----------



## JMK (15 May 2009)

Eneidas dijo:


> La gallega al gallego, mientras hacen el amor
> _- Manolillo, manolillo, dime algo bonito
> - que deleite, lauriña, que deleite...
> 
> ...




Este me ha recordado a uno muy malo.

Una pareja gallega que está paseando por un espigón y la gallega dice

.- UY, filiño, cu mu caigo

.- Tranquila filiña que te agarro por el culiño...ups, filiña, esto es mierda!!

.- Ya te decía cu mu caigaba!!!!


----------



## Homer Simpson (15 May 2009)

Se abre el telon:

Aparece una chica bajita intentando alcanzar algo que esta alto en una estanteria, pasa el tiempo y lo intenta lo intenta hasta que despues de un buen rato lo coge...

¿Como se llama el lugar?



ARKANSAS!!


----------



## Homer Simpson (15 May 2009)

Se abre el telon: (esto hay que leerlo haciendo referencia a uno mismo, o sea, al que lo lee)

Aparezco yo sentado y un tio que me va poniendo guirnaldas de colores, espumillon, bolitas de arbol de navidad...etc etc...

¿Como se llama la artista?

MADONNNA!! (haciendo hincapie en las Ns evidentemente)


----------



## akashilla (15 May 2009)

Enga, seguimos con los del telón...

Se sube el telón y se ve un barco cargado de yeso que se hunde...

¿Cómo se llama el himno?









LA MARSELLESA...


----------



## Pepinho (15 May 2009)

Va un vasco paseando por la playa de las Arenas y, en esto se le aperece Dios.
D- Veo que eres bueno y voy a concederte un deseo.
V- Pues quiero ver a mi padre que se murío cuando yo tenía dos años y no lo recuerdo.
D- Aunque tengo mucho poder, eso de recuperar muertos no debo hacerlo. Pídeme otro deseo.
V- Que el Atlético de Bilbao sea Campeón de Europa.
D- Se queda pensado un rato y le dice. Anda dime como se llamaba tu padre.


----------



## gekkonidae (15 May 2009)

Se abre el telón y se ven tres tíos subidos en tres FDS
¿Cómo se llama el cantante?

















Tres en tres Derbis


----------



## JMK (15 May 2009)

Se sube el telón y se ven a tres gitanos

se baja el... coño!!! y el telón????


----------



## Sitting Bull (15 May 2009)

*El (mal) estado de la nacion*

<object width="320" height="277" id="SVP1222299IE"><param name="movie" value="http://www.tv3.cat/svp2/svp2.swf"></param><param name="scale" value="noscale"></param><param name="align" value="tl"></param><param name="swliveconnect" value="true"></param><param name="menu" value="true"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><param name="FlashVars" value="VIDEO_ID=1222299&FD=1222299&WIDTH=320&HEIGHT=240&USE_LINK_TOCONTEXT=true"></param><embed width="320" height="277" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.tv3.cat/svp2/svp2.swf" id="SVP1222299" scale="noscale" name="SVP1222299" salign="tl" swliveconnect="true" menu="true" allowfullscreen="true" allow******access="always" FlashVars="VIDEO_ID=1222299&FD=1222299&WIDTH=320&HEIGHT=240&USE_LINK_TOCONTEXT=true" ></embed></object>


----------



## INE (16 May 2009)

En un coche van un negro, un gitano y un moro. ¿Quién conduce el coche?
El policía.
------------------------------------
Estaban dos amigas hablando de sus hijos y le dice una a la otra:
-"Yo les he puesto el mismo nombre a todos así cuando los quiero llamar a comer sólo 
tengo que decir un nombre y vienen todos"
-¿Y si quieres llamar a uno solo?
- Entonces lo llamo por el apellido.
-----------------------------------------------
¿Por qué los perros entierran los huesos? Porque no tienen bolsillos.
-----------------------------------------------
¿Por que los gallos no tienen mano? Porque las gallinas no tienen tetas.
-----------------------------------------------
Estaba el Duque de Feria con su asistente y al ver una cría le dice: (imaginarse tono lascivo)
-Bautista, mira esa niña....
-Señor, pero si tiene 12 años!!!
-Sí, pero a que aparenta 7.....


----------



## barullo (16 May 2009)

En medio del oceano, un barco inmenso está parado por una avería electrica...

El capitán manda llamar al electricista de la tripulación...

Éste se dirige al cuadro principal...

pasa 1 hora, pasan 2, pasan 3...pasan un cerro de horas...

El capitán, desesperado, acude al cuadro electrico a preguntar al electricista:

-Bueno, ¿qué? ¿dás con la avería o que?

-me parece, capitán, que ésto va a ser de la calle...


----------



## barullo (16 May 2009)

2 Arapajotes cabalgan por las inmensidades...

De repente se oye: CATACROCK!!!!

-Te has caido, Ojo De Pato...

-Me has tirado, Hijo De Puta...


----------



## JMK (16 May 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> 2 Arapajotes cabalgan por las inmensidades...
> 
> De repente se oye: CATACROCK!!!!
> 
> ...



Esa era la tribu más onanista del Salvaje Oeste. Ou, yeah.


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2009)

Eneidas dijo:


> jejeje... uno más:
> 
> 
> _Hermanito, ¿sabes que follas mejor que papá?
> Sí, ya me lo ha dicho mamá _



Yo me lo sabía así:

- Hermanito, hermanito, follas igual que papá

- Sí, lo mismo dice la abuela


----------



## barullo (16 May 2009)

JMK dijo:


> Esa era la tribu más onanista del Salvaje Oeste. Ou, yeah.



Y luego están los chochonis...Y más al sur los badajos, digo navajos...


----------



## fros (16 May 2009)

Otra de indios!!!

Le dice el niño a su papá.

-Papá papá porqué tu poner a mi ese nombre??

-Mira hijo, tu ves a tu hermana?, yo llamarla oso gris porque al nacer yo ver un oso gris

-Ves a tu hermano Nube Roja?, yo llamar a él Nube Roja porque cuando él nacer yo ver Nube Roja en el cielo.

Entiendes ahora porqué yo llamarte así, Perro Chingando?.


----------



## fros (16 May 2009)

Esto no es un chiste, o al menos no lo contó Alfonso Ussía como tal.

Resulta de que había un señor Apellidado Lapolla, un apellido común sobre todo en América. Se casó y tuvo hijos. Los hijos con esto del escarnio de los otros niños a causa del apellido tan peculiar, hablaron con la madre y le dijeron a ver si podían convencer a papá a que fuera al Registro de la ciudad a cambiarse el apellido.

La madre viendo el sufrimiento de los hijos, le dijo al marido: oye Pepe (Pepe Lapolla se llamaba), pepe, mira, que los niños sufren y quieren que te cambies el apellido.

Pepe Lapolla dijo que nones, que no se lo cambiaba, y la mujer erre que erre un día sí y otro también para que se fuera al Registro de la ciudad y cambiase el dichoso nombre.

Al final, Pepe cogió el autobús y se fue al Registro harto de escuchar a su mujer, al volver su mujer le dijo...

-Ya te lo has cambiado?

Le responde el hombre, sí, lo he hecho.

LA mujer expectante le dice...Bueno, y ahora Cómo te llamas??

Pues...Agustín Lapolla como mi padre!.


----------



## elefectomariposa (17 May 2009)

¿Por qué se ríen los ángeles?
Por la gracia de Dios

--------------------------------------------

Llaman a las puertas del cielo
toc toc toc
-San Pedro: ¿quién es?
-una voz: San Miguel
-San Pedro: pues déjame 2 cajas

-------------------------------------------


----------



## JMK (18 May 2009)

Un señor despierta tras la operación y dice:

.- Doctor, como ha ido la operación???

.- No soy el doctor, soy San Pedro....


----------



## Eneidas (18 May 2009)

Vamos con juegos de palabras de los malos...

Sigan todos adelante !!!! y todos se perdieron, porque Delante no sabía el camino

Arriba las velas !!!! y abajo se quedaron a oscuras...

150 grados a babor !!!!! Y Babor murió asado...

Abajo las drogas !!!! - gritaron los del sótano


----------



## BURBRUJITA (18 May 2009)

ANUNCIOS PARROQUIALES VERÍDICOS


Ejemplo de algunos comunicados parroquiales, comunes en nuestras
iglesias, con algún problema de redacción. Son avisos parroquiales,
reales todos ellos, que seguramente habrán sido hechos con toda la buena
voluntad...

- El mes de noviembre terminará con un responso cantado por todos los
difuntos de la parroquia.

- Para cuantos entre Ustedes tienen hijos y no lo saben, tenemos en la
parroquia una zona arreglada para niños.

- El próximo jueves, a las cinco de la tarde, se reunirá el grupo de las
mamás. Aquellas señoras que deseen entrar a formar parte de las mamás,
por favor, se dirijan al párroco en su despacho.

- El grupo de recuperación de la confianza en si mismos se reúne el jueves
por la tarde, a las ocho. Por favor, para entrar usen la puerta trasera.

- El viernes, a las siete, los niños del Oratorio representarán la obra
'Hamlet' de Shakespeare, en el salón de la iglesia. Se invita a toda la
comunidad a tomar parte en esta tragedia.

- Estimadas señoras, ¡no se olviden de la venta de beneficencia! Es una
buena ocasión para liberarse de aquellas cosas inútiles que estorban
en casa. Traigan a sus maridos.

- Tema de la catequesis de hoy: 'Jesús camina sobre las aguas'
Catequesis de mañana 'En búsqueda de Jesús'.

- El coro de los mayores de sesenta años se suspenderá durante todo el
verano, con agradecimiento por parte de toda la parroquia.

- Recuerden en la oración a todos aquellos que están cansados y
desesperados de nuestra parroquia. 

- El precio para participar en el cursillo sobre 'Oración y ayuno' incluye
también las comidas.

- Por favor, pongan sus limosnas en el sobre, junto con los difuntos que
deseen que recordemos.

- El párroco encenderá su vela en la del altar. El diácono encenderá la 
suya en la del párroco, y luego encenderá uno por uno a todos los fieles
de la primera fila.

- El próximo martes por la noche habrá cena a base de alubias en el salón
parroquial. A continuación seguirá el concierto.

- Recuerden que el jueves empieza la catequesis para niños y niñas de
ambos sexos.


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2009)

A ver esos de Algete que se comen los bichos sin trozear, y enteritos los sacan...


----------



## markinen (29 May 2009)

Un día en el colegio la profesora va preguntando a cada niño a qué se dedica su mamá, cuando le llega el turno a Jaimito:

- A ver Jaimito, ¿qué hace tu mamá?

- Mi mamá es 'sustituta'.

- No Jaimito, no; querrás decir que es prostituta.

- Se equivoca seño, la prostituta es mi tía, y cuando ella no puede va mi mamá, la 'sustituta'.


----------



## Tubes (29 May 2009)

markinen dijo:


> - Maríaaaaaaaa, hay una corrida en la tele.
> 
> - Y qué quieres? Que la grabe?
> 
> - No, que la limpies.



Siguiendo el Hilo:

- María, traeme una naranja

- Te la pelo.

-¡Vale!, pero no te olvides de la naranja


----------



## Eneidas (29 May 2009)

El hombre al que le preguntan el nombre y apellidos en una administración:

- Ju-ju-ju-ju-juán Gar-gar-gar-garcí-garcí-cía Ló-ló-lópez
- Vaya, siento que sea tartamudo, no me había dado cuenta.
- No, si tartamudo no soy, el que era tartamudo era mi padre, y el que me inscribió en el registro civil fue un hijo de la grandísima puta.

- - - - - - - 

Llega una pareja a un bar, y le dice el chico al camarero:

"Yo un cortao, y ella una pringá"
y le contesta el camarero:
"Pos yo un desgraciao de la vida, pa servirles"


----------



## Dorikin (29 May 2009)

Cuál es la consola preferida de los gitanos...?





















La Nintendo DS!! (De eSe)


----------



## Tubes (29 May 2009)

Un poco largo, pero bueno.

ZP le pide ayuda a Obama para resolver el problema de ETA, y este le rsponde que va a enviar al mejor agente del FBI, para que se infiltre y desde dentro acabar con ETA.

Una noche, el agente llega a un pueble del Pais Vasco, abre su portatil y empieza a ver las instrucciones para infiltrarse entre la población.

Lo primero que dicen las instrucciones es ir a una taberna y pedir un vino para beber, y así empezar a charlar con el camarero.

- Buenas, me pone un vino.

El camarero, no le hace ni puto caso.

Vuelve al ordenador y ve que hay que pedirlo con acento vasco.

- Buenas, me pone un vino. (acento vasco)

El camarero, no le hace ni puto caso.

Vuelve al ordenador y ve que hay que pedir no un vino, sino un txiquito.

- Buenas, me pone txiquito. (acento vasco)

El camarero, no le hace ni puto caso.

Vuelve al ordenador y ve que hay que llamar al camarero Patxi.

- Oye Patxi, me pones un txiquito. (acento vasco)

El camarero, no le hace ni puto caso.

El tio ya cabreado, repasa todas las instruciones, hay que pedir txiquito, con acento vasco, llamar al camarero Ptaxi, dar un golpe en la mesa, etc.

- Oye Patxi, me cago en Dios, (da un golpe en la mesa), me vas a poner el chiquito o no? (acento vasco)

Y el camarero responde:

- Que no, joder, que por mucho que insistas no te voy a poner el Txiquito, *NEGRO*

Saludos


----------



## markinen (29 May 2009)

Un hombre que está en una entrevista de trabajo para un ministerio, y parece que todo va bien:

Entrevistador: bueno, parece que el puesto va a ser suyo; tiene experiencia en el sector, habla inglés y francés, buena presencia, buenas aptitudes... ¿Quiere añadir algún detalle más?

Candidato: Pues ahora que lo menciona, soy minusválido!!

(El entrevistador se incorpora un poco para ver si había una silla de ruedas o muletas y no se había fijado en el detalle, pero no ve nada extraño, entonces le pregunta...)

Entrevistador: Perdone la curiosidad pero, ¿qué tipo de minusvalía tiene usted?

Candidato: Pues, lamentablemente, y debido a un accidente, me tuvieron que quitar los testículos para poder salvar la vida.

Entrevistador: Bueno hombre, no pasa nada, aquí sigue teniendo su puesto de trabajo, le espero el lunes a las 11 de la mañana.

Candidato: Pero oiga, ¿aquí no entran a currar a las 8?

Entrevistador: Bueno, esto, sí, sí sí, pero es que de 8 a 11 nos tocamos los cojones.


----------



## barullo (31 May 2009)

Un ciego caminando pasa junto a una pescaderia...


-Snifff, snifff, esa pivitaaaa!!!


----------



## Popette (31 May 2009)

Llegan los dos a casa despues de trabajar y le dice él

-María, anda bonita traéme una cerveza antes de que empiece

María va a la cocina y coge una cerveza y se la da. Al cabo del rato, el hombre vuelve a decir:

-María, niña, traeme otra cervecita antes de que empiece.

Pelín cabreada, se levanta, va a la nevera y vuelve con la cerveza. Pasa un rato, el hombre se acaba la bebida, mira a su mujer..

-María..Otra cervecita antes de que empiece?

María se levanta de muy mala leche y empieza a gritarle a su marido:

-Pero bueno que te has creido que yo no tengo otra cosa que hacer que traerte a tí cervezas? pero tu quien te crees que eres, me he levantado a las seis de la mañana, he puesto una lavadora, los platos están fregados, y ahora tengo que ir a hacer la cena y tu estás tirado en el sofá como un zángano todo el santo día, te crees que soy tu esclava o que imbecil....

-Joder ya ha empezado!


----------



## fros (31 May 2009)

Tubes dijo:


> Siguiendo el Hilo:
> 
> - María, traeme una naranja
> 
> ...



Una variante del chiste...

Esto es un piloto antes de despegar está hablando con su colega en la cabina y tenía el micrófono abierto sin darse cuenta.

En esto que dice...

Sabes lo que me apetecería ahora?, una buena mamada y un café bien cargadito!!:

En eso que la azafata que está con la tripulación que lo ha oído todo.. corre como una desesperada a la cabina para advertirle al piloto de la incidencia.

En eso que mientras corre un abuelete le dice...

Señorita!!, señoritaaa!!, que se le olvida el cafeeee.


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2009)

Uno tratando de verderle la burra a otro:

-Ésta burra es cojonuda macho...te va a la compra, te lleva a los niños al cole, te recoje la colada y la cuelga, bueh una maravilla, macho...

-¿cuanto quieres por ella?

-3000 euracos...

-me la quedo.

Pasan 2 meses y se vuelven a encontrar:

-tú, joputa, la burra que me vendistes, ni va a la compra, ni tiende la ropa, ni anda siquiera...

-tu sigue hablando así de la burra, y ya verás si la vendes...


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jun 2009)

Ya lo puse pero no está:

SE ABRE EL TELON Y APARECE un cayuco lleno de pendrives y Memory-Cards

...



Como se llama la pelicula?



.....




Memorias de Africa


----------



## luismarple (1 Jun 2009)

Esto es un racista que entra a un bar, en el que hay un camarero subsahariano, el racista se acerca al camarero y le dice: ponme un kas, NEGRO!!!

Se equivoca señor, lo que usted quiere es una coca-cola!!


----------



## JMK (1 Jun 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Esto es un racista que entra a un bar, en el que hay un camarero subsahariano, el racista se acerca al camarero y le dice: ponme un kas, NEGRO!!!
> 
> Se equivoca señor, lo que usted quiere es una coca-cola!!



Por cosas menos graves que estas banean a la gente. Estoy por reportarte a Calopez...


----------



## Lamar_borrado (1 Jun 2009)

Éste si lo cuento yo no va a hacer nada de gracia, os tenéis que imaginar que lo cuenta luis marple. Va:

Una joven entra en una Iglesia desnuda de la cintura para arriba.
El cura la detiene y le dice: "Un momento, señorita. Usted no puede entrar así a la Iglesia."
"¿Cómo que no?. Yo tengo el derecho divino." 
"Y el izquierdo también, pero así no puede entrar."
:o:o:o


----------



## luismarple (2 Jun 2009)

Me acaban de contar uno muy gracioso y muy del gusto de la guardería, ahí os lo mando!!:

Una mujer super elegante y bella sale de un bar con un grado de alcohol en la sangre muy alto (borracha, con un pedo de esos brutales)...

Caminando tambaleante hacia su COCHE, un BMW del año, carísimo, trata de abrir la puerta con sus llaves, pero su estado se lo impide a tal punto que cae sentada al lado de la puerta del coche.

Patiabierta y sin bragas, observa hacia abajo y lo único que ve es su parte íntima y comienza a hablarle:

Por ti tengo coche,

Por ti tengo joyas,

Por ti tengo dinero,

Por ti puedo tener al hombre que quiera,

Por ti tengo una mansión...

y de repente se empieza a mear... y replica:

¡¡ No llores coño! que no te estoy regañando.... !!


----------



## Aldarius (2 Jun 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Me acaban de contar uno muy gracioso y muy del gusto de la guardería, ahí os lo mando!!:
> 
> Una mujer super elegante y bella sale de un bar con un grado de alcohol en la sangre muy alto (borracha, con un pedo de esos brutales)...
> 
> ...



Grandioso! Sublime! Que piquito!


----------



## truji (2 Jun 2009)

Se abre el telón y aparece Tamariz, señala una carta y dice "Es esta!". El octavo pasajero, que estaba entre el público, pega un brinco y grita "BEEEE!"
Cómo se llama la película?
Alien baló sorprendido del truco.


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2009)

Dos que van en una moto...

de repente se paran en una calle y leen el letrero de un local:

SE TRASPASA 

¿Qué? ¿lo intentamos?


----------



## Harold Alexander (2 Jun 2009)

Van un zoofílico, un sadomasoquista, un pirómano y un necrófilo por la calle y se encuentran un gato. Se lo quedan mirando, y dice el zoofílico:
-¿Y si nos lo follamos?
Contesta el pirómano:
-No, mejor nos lo follamos y luego lo quemamos.
Responde el necrófilo:
- No, primero nos lo follamos, luego lo quemamos, y después nos lo volvemos a follar.

El sadomasoquista se queda callado un momento y después dice:
-¡Miaaauuuu!


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2009)

Dos del mismo Bilbao que van por una calle y ven un cartel:

ACEROS DE LLODIO

¿Qué? ¿nos hacemos?


----------



## Loco_Ivan (2 Jun 2009)

Le dice una puta a otra:
-¿Oye, y tu que les vas a pedir a los reyes magos este año?.

Y la otra le contesta:
-Lo mismo que a todos, 50 euros.


----------



## remosinganas (2 Jun 2009)

va uno y se muere un lunes...

y dice: ke malamente empiezo la semana!!


----------



## Melocotonazo (3 Jun 2009)

Buenísimo el hilo, me he permitido hacer un recopilatorio en mi blog, espero que no os importe 

Melocotonazo - Humor y bromas en Internet


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2009)

truji dijo:


> Se abre el telón y aparece Tamariz, señala una carta y dice "Es esta!". El octavo pasajero, que estaba entre el público, pega un brinco y grita "BEEEE!"
> Cómo se llama la película?
> Alien baló sorprendido del truco.



Ok, otro chiste telonero más malo que el hambre:

Se levanta el telón y se ve a una señora en la carnicería. Compra un codillo y le regalan una botella de whiskey DYC. ¿Cómo se llama la película?

Con codillo dan DYC

Lo siento :o


----------



## Popette (3 Jun 2009)

Paulus dijo:


> Ok, otro chiste telonero más malo que el hambre:
> 
> Se levanta el telón y se ve a una señora en la carnicería. Compra un codillo y le regalan una botella de whiskey DYC. ¿Cómo se llama la película?
> 
> ...



No lo _pillo _ :o


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (3 Jun 2009)

Popette dijo:


> No lo _pillo _ :o



Con codillo dan DYC ~ Cocodrilo Dundee.


----------



## fros (3 Jun 2009)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> _Con codillo dan DYC ~ Cocodrilo Dundee._


----------



## Popette (3 Jun 2009)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Con codillo dan DYC ~ Cocodrilo Dundee.



Jesús, me voy a tener que tomar otro café y lavarme el _selebro_ con jabón lagarto, porque no me podía sacar de la cabeza que DYC suena como dick y no entendía yo que tenía que ver el ..hmmm pene con el cerdo.

Tremendo, de verdad tremendo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Jun 2009)

Le dice un pollo a un pavo:

-"Feliz Navidad"

Y le contesta el pavo:

-"Tú puta madre"


----------



## Bokeron (3 Jun 2009)

A ZP lo llaman la primitiva.

Al que toca, deja de trabajar.

.


----------



## Eneidas (3 Jun 2009)

Este chiste no le va a gustar a la Bibiana, pero ahí va:
_
* Tres amigas conversaban y una dijo:

* Cuando hago el amor con Pepe, le toco los huevos y se le ponen calientes!
* La otra dice:
* ¡Que casualidad¡¡¡ yo cuando hago el amor con Paco, le toco los huevos y también se le calientan!!
* Y la tercera dice:
*La verdad es que yo no me he dado cuenta, pero esta noche cuando haga el amor con Manolo me voy a fijar y os cuento.
* Al otro día se reúnen, y la mujer de Manolo llega con un ojo morado, un brazo enyesado, cojeando....en suma, toda golpeada......
* Y las amigas le preguntan:
* Pero que cojones te ha pasaó?
* Lo que pasó es que estaba haciendo el amor con Manolo y me acordé de lo que habíamos hablado, así que le toqué los huevos y dije:
*UUYYYYYY! SE TE CALIENTAN IGUAL QUE A PEPE Y A PACO!!!_


----------



## joseph_mary (3 Jun 2009)

Eneidas dijo:


> Este chiste no le va a gustar a la Bibiana, pero ahí va:
> _
> * Tres amigas conversaban y una dijo:
> 
> ...




xD .........


----------



## GaiusHMohiam (3 Jun 2009)

Era un bebé tan feo, tan feo que los padres preguntaron si era niño o niña y el médico contesto "vamos a tirarlo al aire y si vuela es un murciélago"

Era un bebé tan feo, tan feo que los padres preguntaron si era niño o niña y el médico contestó "Si dentro de 2 horas todavía no se ha movido es un tumor"


----------



## markinen (3 Jun 2009)

Era un bebé tan feo tan feo que su madre, en lugar del pecho le daba la espalda.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (3 Jun 2009)

-Mamá, mamá, ¿cómo será la falda que me comprarás para la comunión?
-Larga, hija, larga para que no se vea la silla de ruedas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano (3 Jun 2009)

Chistes Soviéticos:







*Se juntan dos reclusos recién entrados en un campo de concentración soviético:*

_* Oye, y a ti, ¿qué condena te ha caído?.

* 10 años.

* ¿Y por qué?.

* Por nada.

* No exageres. Por nada son 5 años._

*Se juntan tres reclusos recién entrados en un campo de concentración soviético:*

* Pregunta el primer recluso al segundo: _Y tú, ¿por qué estas aquí?._

* Responde: _Por no ensalzar lo suficiente a Sacha Gerasimov antes de que empezase su fulgurante carrera ascendente dentro del Politburó._

* Pregunta el segundo recluso al primero: _Y tú, ¿por qué estas aquí?._

* Responde: _Por no criticar lo suficiente a Sacha Gerasimov antes de que cayese en desgracia._

* Preguntan ambos al tercer recluso: _Y tú, ¿por qué estas aquí?._

* Responde: _Yo soy Sacha Gerasimov._

*Llamadas a la reflexión:* 

Los chistes son desoladores. Muestran la desprotección total de poder terminar en un campo de concentración hagas lo que hagas o dejes de hacer lo que dejes de hacer. 

¿Qué grado de "normalidad" tiene que alcanzar el hecho ser mandado a un campo de concentración para que la gente haga chistes sobre el tema?.

Estos chistes fueron creados contados en la URSS con penas de cárcel sobre las cabezas de sus autores/divulgadores.

Como decía otro chiste:

* Dice un diplomático norteamericano a un diplomático soviético: _Jimmy Carter tiene un gran sentido del humor: Colecciona los chistes que se hacen sobre él._

* Contesta el soviético: _Nuestro preclaro dirigente Leónidas Breznev no tiene tanto sentido del humor. Él colecciona a la gente que cuenta chistes sobre él_.


----------



## andion (3 Jun 2009)

Con permiso de los funcionarios........

Un psicólogo hace una entrevista de admisión para un empleo. Entra el primer candidato: 

-Cuente hasta diez, por favor - pide el psicólogo... 
-Diez, nueve, ocho, siete, seis, cinco, cuatro, tres, dos, uno. 
-Que forma es esta de contar? 
-Ah!, perdone! es que estoy acostumbrado a contar así por mi anterior trabajo. Trabajaba en la NASA. 

Entra otro candidato: 

-Cuente hasta diez. 
-Uno, tres, cinco, siete, nueve, diez, ocho, seis, cuatro, dos. 
-Pero... y por qué cuenta sí? 
-Lo siento, es que antes era cartero, y la fuerza de la costumbre...primero los impares de una calle y luego los pares. 

El psicólogo, casi al borde de un ataque de nervios, manda pasar al tercer candidato. 

-Perdone... cual era su anterior empleo? 
-Funcionario 
-Ah! bueno, pues será usted capaz de contar hasta diez! 
-Si, hombre! Uno, dos, tres, cuatro, cinco, seis, siete, sota, caballo y rey.


----------



## markinen (3 Jun 2009)

Se abre el telón, y aparecen 2 trufas muy enfadadas.

¿Cómo se llama la peli?







Trufas to furious (original: Two fast to furious)


----------



## markinen (3 Jun 2009)

Se abre el telón, y aparecen tres burros, uno encima de otro,

¿cómo se llama la peli?







Triburrón


----------



## fros (3 Jun 2009)

markinen dijo:


> Se abre el telón, y aparecen tres burros, uno encima de otro,
> 
> ¿cómo se llama la peli?
> 
> ...



Lo siento Markinen, por ahora el primer premio de chistes malos se lo lleva el Señor Pwnage con "Con codillo dan DYC ".

Eso sí, este chiste se llava la medalla de plata. 

Se me ocurre el chiste de otra forma:

Se levanta el telón y se ve a tres tabletas de turrón una encima de la otra.

¿Cómo se llama la peli?

Triturrón!!!

Y lo he sacao en un momento.


----------



## markinen (3 Jun 2009)

fros dijo:


> Lo siento Markinen, por ahora el primer premio de chistes malos se lo lleva el Señor Pwnage con "Con codillo dan DYC ".
> 
> *Eso sí, este chiste se llava la medalla de plata*.
> 
> ...



Pues me tendré que conformar con el bronce, ya me has jodido la plata con tu chiste, jejejej.


----------



## JMK (3 Jun 2009)

Jo, no son viejunos ni nada esos de "se levanta el telón....", bueno va, otro...

Se levanta el telón y se ve a un tío cepillándose a una señorita y sobre ellos un parpadeante letrero de neón que dice "Iván", como se llama la película???

Ivanjode...


----------



## andion (3 Jun 2009)

Esto es un borracho que se sube a un autobús y cada vez que intenta pagar, el conductor acelera.
Entonces llegan al destino del borracho y le dice el conductor ............¿me va a pagar ya?........
Y le dice el borracho:
No, si me he tirado to el camino andando


----------



## CampanaGAUSS (3 Jun 2009)

paso de leerme todo el hilo, si está repetido vus judeis:

se levanta el telón y aparece Tamaríz depués de un gran truco con su simpar sonido: chaaaa,chaaa,chaaaaaaaaaaaa .... en ese momento aparece un Alien saltando, y gritando beeeee, beeeee .... como se llama la película?




Alien baló sorprendido del truco ....


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (3 Jun 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cX70vxPssAQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cX70vxPssAQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (3 Jun 2009)

Un hombre arrodillado en el suelo buscando unas monedas, de repente se le encaloma a la espalda un chucho a lunares con movimientos amorosos. ¿Cómo se llama la peli?.

Siento un dálmata


----------



## gañan (3 Jun 2009)

Se ve a un gitano entrando sigilosamente a unas cuadras.Como se llama la pelicula?

El hombre que sus rubaba los caballos jaaaaaaaaaaaiiiii(con acento gitano).


----------



## gañan (3 Jun 2009)

En el bar.

-Antonio, tu mujer esta acostá con otro.

El tio sale corriendo , vuelve a los diez minutos y dice:

-No es otro ,es el de siempre.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2009)

- Oye, Patxi, ¿tú te follas a tu mujer por el otro lado?
- Hala, no jodas, que se queda preñá!!


- Oye, Patxi, ¿tu mujer chilla cuando hace el amor?
- Joder, ya te digo, la oigo desde el bar!!


Entra un tío en un bar con una piba agarrada de la cintura. 
- Buenas, póngame una copa de Chivas
- Sí, claro, ¿y a su mujer qué le pongo?
- A mi mujer póngale un fax diciéndole que me lo estoy pasando de puta madre!


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (3 Jun 2009)

fros dijo:


> Lo siento Markinen, por ahora el primer premio de chistes malos se lo lleva el Señor Pwnage con "Con codillo dan DYC ".



Yo no he sido.

El chiste lo escribió Paulus, el del papel higiénico rallador. Yo me he limitado a explicárselo a Popette, que no lo entendía.

Ahora un chiste de verdad.

Se abre el telón y sale un pitufo enseñando el culo. ¿Cómo se llama la película?











Verano azul.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2009)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> lo escribió Paulus, el del papel higiénico rallador.



Es el papel del culo de Chuck Norris!


----------



## Pepius (4 Jun 2009)

- ¡Mamá, mamá, en el colegio me llaman friki!

- ¿Y tú que haces, hijo?

- Pues ponerme -2 a la moral...

---

Éste es sólo para colegiados, aviso:

Se abre el telón, y sale ~Conan.
Se cierra el telón ¿Cómo se llama la película?

Conan el destructor

---

- Doctor, vengo a que me osculte

- ¡Ráspido, ráspido! ¡Métase en el armario!

---

- Esto es un hombre que entra a un café y ¡chof!


----------



## Loco_Ivan (4 Jun 2009)

Este es Patxi que va a la tienda a comprar una motosierra y le dice al encargado:

-Estoy hasta los cojones de cortar arboles con la mano. Por mas que lo intente sólo llego a a 5 por hora.

No se preocupe usted, con esta motosierra cortará más de 100 árboles la hora.

A las dos semanas vuelve Patxi a devolver la motosierra:

- Mire, por más que me esfuerce no paso de los 50 árboles la hora.

-Espere, déjeme ver.

El dependiente la coge y arranca la motosierra y en esto que Patxi dice "ahivalaostia, que es ese ruido?"

------------------------------Otro de vascos:

-Patxi, tus vacas fumen pues?
-No, pues.
-Entonces se te está quemando el caserío.


----------



## markinen (4 Jun 2009)

Se abre el telón, y aparece un hombre en un harén de 14 mujeres pero solo tiene un condón.

¿Cómo se llama la peli?










Apelo 13


----------



## Eneidas (4 Jun 2009)

Bueno, vamos con algunos de los malos, para optar a la medalla de oro 


_- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Un tomate en el frigorífico dice: "Brrrrr, que frío hace aquí".
Y va y dice un yogur. "Coño, un tomate que habla !!!!!"

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Va uno y se muere. 
Moraleja: No vayas
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

¿Que le dice una manzana a otra?
Nada coño, ¿acaso las manzanas hablan?

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

¿Cual es la diferencia entre una silla y una mierda?
Si no la sabes, ten cuidado donde te sientas 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - _

Estos son los chistes que no me atrevo nunca a contar en persona y que, amparado en el anonimato de internet, no temo prepetrar


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (4 Jun 2009)

Va un caracol y derrapa.

Considerado el chiste más corto en español. Tan corto que cabe en un tag.


----------



## luismarple (4 Jun 2009)

Chiste malo de juicio:

En clase pregunta el profesor: 

-Manolito, sabe cual es en número pi??
-Por supuesto
-y que utilidades tiene?
-Pues mayormente que si te roban el movil no lo puedan usar.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (4 Jun 2009)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Va un caracol y derrapa.
> 
> Considerado el chiste más corto en español. Tan corto que cabe en un tag.



Son dos y se cae el de enmedio


----------



## joseph_mary (4 Jun 2009)




----------



## fros (4 Jun 2009)

-Hola, soy *paraguayo* y venia a pedirle la mano de su hija para follarmela.

-*Para que*?????

*-Paraguayo*.:


----------



## fros (4 Jun 2009)

-Una chica confesándose:

-Padre he pecado

-Bueno hija, dime 

-El otro día, me encontré con un amigo, tomamos un café en su casa e hicimos el amor. Y como yo soy tan FRUGIL... 

-Frágil, hija, se dice frágil, dice el cura. 

-Bueno, al día siguiente me pasó lo mismo con otro amigo, y como yo soy tan FRUGIL... 

-Frágil, hija, frágil, dice el cura. 

-Y ayer estaba con mi novio, y fuimos a su casa y como yo soy tan... esa palabra, padre?

-Puta, hija, puta.


----------



## lalo889 (4 Jun 2009)

El flamante Presidente de los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica, Barac Obama, ha oído hablar tanto de los leperos, que su primera decisión es invitar a un grupo de leperos a que visiten los Estados Unidos.

Manda su propio avión a recogerlos y preparan un gran recibimiento en el
hangar presidencial, en donde colocan un gran foro, con banda, alfombra y
pancartas dando la bienvenida a los leperos.

Al llegar el avión, la banda empieza a tocar, los coros a cantar, se abre la puerta del avión, se asoma la azafata y... nada, que no bajan los leperos.

El presidente, descontrolado porque no bajan, manda a su secretario
a investigar.

Va el secretario y regresa con el presidente y le dice: "Señor, los leperos
no quieren bajar porque tienen miedo de Well"

El presidente no entiende nada y le dice: "y quien es Well?"

Regresa el secretario y le dice al lepero:

"Pregunta el Presidente qué quien es Well?"

Y el lepero le dice:

"Pues no se, pero allí, en esa pancarta, dice: 




WELL COME LEPEROS"


----------



## luismarple (5 Jun 2009)

Un hombre vuelve totalmente borracho a su casa a las 4 de la mañana, dando tumbos consigue llegar a la puerta de su casa y cuando se está peleando con la cerradura abre la puerta su mujer, que le lleva esperando desde las 9 de la noche, con una escoba en la mano para darle una zurra, el marido la mira y dice:

-Y eso para qué lo quieres? para barrer o para volar??


----------



## luismarple (5 Jun 2009)

Un hombre vuelve totalmente borracho a su casa a las 4 de la mañana, dando tumbos consigue llegar a la puerta de su casa y cuando se está peleando con la cerradura abre la puerta su mujer, que le lleva esperando desde las 9 de la noche, con una escoba en la mano para darle una zurra, el marido la mira y dice:

- Eh!! que yo solo he venido a por más dinero!!


----------



## luismarple (5 Jun 2009)

Un hombre vuelve totalmente borracho a su casa a las 4 de la mañana, dando tumbos consigue llegar a la puerta de su casa y cuando se está peleando con la cerradura abre la puerta su mujer, que le lleva esperando desde las 9 de la noche, con una escoba en la mano para darle una zurra, el marido la mira y dice:

-Eh! que yo solo he venido a por la guitarra!!


----------



## JMK (5 Jun 2009)

Que hijoputa....


----------



## markinen (5 Jun 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Un hombre vuelve totalmente borracho a su casa a las 4 de la mañana, dando tumbos consigue llegar a la puerta de su casa y cuando se está peleando con la cerradura abre la puerta su mujer, que le lleva esperando desde las 9 de la noche, con una escoba en la mano para darle una zurra, el marido la mira y dice:
> 
> -Eh! que yo solo he venido a por la guitarra!!



Un hombre vuelve totalmente borracho a su casa a las 4 de la mañana, descamisado, con la bragueta bajada y el cuello lleno de carmín, cuando se está peleando con la cerradura abre la puerta su mujer, que le lleva esperando desde las 9 de la noche, con una escoba en la mano para darle una zurra, el marido la mira, la da un cachete en el culo y dice:

- Desnúdate y métete en la cama, que eres la siguiente!!


----------



## luismarple (5 Jun 2009)

Un hombre vuelve totalmente borracho a su casa a las 4 de la mañana, descamisado, con la bragueta bajada y el cuello lleno de carmín, cuando se está peleando con la cerradura abre la puerta su mujer, que le lleva esperando desde las 9 de la noche, con una escoba en la mano para darle una zurra, el marido la mira, la da un cachete en el culo y dice:

-Vamos pa la cama, María, que hoy vas a ver lo que es un hombre!!!
-Vete a la mierda, gilipollas!
-¿Pero que os pasa hoy a todas?


----------



## Sr_Resgistrador (6 Jun 2009)

- Se abre el telón, aparece un *mandril gigante*.
- Se baja el telón, ¿*como se llama la ciudad*?









- Monaco.


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2009)

Un hombre, al pasar frente al Congreso de los Diputados, escucha un tremendo griterío que salía desde la sala:

”Ladrón, mentiroso, comisionista, difamador, chorizo, sinvergüenza, flojo de mierda, imbécil, timador, cabrón, corrupto, vendido, golfo, aprovechado, cara dura, falso, chupón, inútil, pesetero, maricón, estafador, vago de mierda, saqueador, gilipollas, bobo, oportunista, embaucador, tramposo, hijo de la gran puta,...........etc.


El hombre asustado le pregunta al guardia de la entrada:
- Señor, ¿qué pasa dentro?, ¿se están peleando…?
- No, responde el guardia, ¡¡¡yo creo que están pasando lista…!!


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (8 Jun 2009)

En que se parece un ventilador estropeado, un viejo y 150?

























El ventilador estropeado no vienta.

El viejo se sienta.

Novienta más sesienta son 150.

(Ponga aquí las risas)


----------



## Topo estepario (8 Jun 2009)

Mr.Kaplan dijo:


> En que se parece un ventilador estropeado, un viejo y 150?
> 
> El ventilador estropeado no vienta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (8 Jun 2009)

Una recién casada está tomando el sol en un yate en su viaje de luna de miel por las islas del Mediterráneo. De repente, el barco se cruza con otro yate y en él ve a una amiga de toda la vida también de viaje de novios...

-¡¡¡hola!!!
-¡qué sorpresa!, ¿qué tal estás?
-muy bien, aquí de luna de miel
-igual que nosotros, de crucero...
-un saludo a Jose
-otro a Tito
(los barcos se empiezan a alejar)
-¡¡¡LLÁMAMEEEEEEEE!!!
-¡¡¡¡¡YO TAMBIÉEEEEEEEEEN!!!!!


----------



## gorgias1976 (8 Jun 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Son dos y se cae el de enmedio



Va un pájaro volando y se le sube la bola.


----------



## JMK (8 Jun 2009)

.- Tonto, que se te cae la baba...

.- No impodta, tengo má...


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

un tio tan rapido tan rapido tan rapido, que empezo a dar vueltas a una farola y se dio por culo


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

un tio que tenia la lengua tan rapida, tan rapida, tan rapida, que el flujo vaginal lo ponia a punto de nieve


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

Un hombre vuelve totalmente borracho a su casa a las 4 de la mañana, dando tumbos consigue llegar a la puerta de su casa y cuando se está peleando con la cerradura abre la puerta su mujer, que le lleva esperando desde las 9 de la noche, con una escoba en la mano para darle una zurra, el marido la mira y dice:

MARIA!! preparate pa 15 polvazos!!
que, vienes katxondo ein cabron????
que va con 14 colegas!!


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

ABORDAD EL BARCO!!!!!

y el barco quedo precioso


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

mama en clase me llaman despitado

(hay que poner voz de robot)

S U T A B A C O G R A C I A S


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

mam, mama, en clase me llaman gilipollas

Y a mi que......

A ti: PUTA GORDA DE MIEEEEEEERDA


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

Entra un pavo a un bar y dice....


purubuvuru puruvurububu
(tb hay que mover los brazos como si fueses una "gallina")


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

entra un tio a un bar de pinchos y dice....

uy! uy! uy! coño! joder! ay! uy! so pota madre!! uy!

(hay que mover los hombros como si te pinchases)


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

Un tio que jarrrr!!! K no puederr y se MUERERRRRRR!! Jarrrrr

y dice el fistrorrrrrrr......

Ke mala manera de empezar la semanarrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

Una vieja y tres ejecutivos en un ascensor..........
y se oye.... PRRRRUUUUUUFFFFF (un pedo, que mekagueeeen.... su puta madre!!!!)))

la vieja levanta el dedo y empieza a girar señalando amenazantemente a los 3 ejecutivos..

y le señala a uno con gran firmeza....

Eh señora, que yo no he sido,

y dice la vieja..... NO NO, KE PA TI!!!!!


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

Perdonad, seguramente abre repetido alguno....


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

un tio que tenia tanto rabo, tanto rabo que tenia

prepucio, pucio y pospucio


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

doctor, doctor que tengo la polla como un joystick!!

como con la punta roja???

no con los dedos marcados!!


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

doctor, doctor, que tengo la polla como una mazorca de maiz!!

como de gorda??

no llena de granos!!


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

doctor doctor que tengo las tetas como cocos!!

como de duritas???

no , llena de pelos!!!


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

doctor doctor, que me queme

QUE TE QUE TE???!!


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

Su hija tiene el clitoris como el hueso de un melocoton!!!

como de durito??

no de rechupao!!!


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

ninfomana en euskera??

eligoletxorrea.


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

eyaculacion precoz en africano.............

*EYACULEEEEEEEEEE!!!!*


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

eyaculacion precoz en euskera......

AIBA, AIBA, AIBA, AIBAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

Ascensor en africano.....

*BAJALAJAULAJAIME*


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

Mama mama, los pedos pesan????

NO!

pues entonces me he cagao....


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

saben aquel que diu.....

con la picha en el bordiu....


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

comer sin ansia y ansia comio solo
chutar a gol y gol murio de sobredosis
todos a babor y babor murio aplastado
comeros el bocadillo de tortilla y tortilla se quedo sin bocadillo
jugad sin balon y balon no sabia pq


----------



## ZZZ (8 Jun 2009)

y me se mas, pero es que ya hay que escribir un poco mas y meda pereza......


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2009)

*El gangoso lonchafinista*

Ésto es un gangoso que entra al ultramarinos de un chepudo:

Hola, buenos dias señor que desea?

Buenog diag, Cuangto guegtan lag manjanas?

12 euros el kilo, señor...

Jodeeeegggg, que caggggooo....

Todo sube señor, todo sube...

Y que guegtan lag mondaguinags?

15 euros kilo, caballero...

Ogtiags que caggggoo..

Todo sube señor, todo sube...

A veg que guegtan log albadicoquegs...?

13.50 el kilo señor...

Jodog que caguego es ugté...

Todo sube, señor todo sube...

Me voigg...

Muchas gracias, señor...

Graciags po qué...?

Por no reirse de mi defecto...

¿Qué defegto?

La chepa...

¿la chepa?...ah yo creiag que era el culo...como todo sube...


----------



## Aldarius (9 Jun 2009)

El efecto visual es impresionante. En vivo gana más realismo si cabe:


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (9 Jun 2009)

Probad a pronunciar la palabra zaragoza acentuando todas sus vocales...




Veis como sabéis hablar en maño?


----------



## Popette (9 Jun 2009)

Lalalalalala


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> El efecto visual es impresionante. En vivo gana más realismo si cabe:



Jracias por tu MSN


----------



## luismarple (9 Jun 2009)

mmm... por esa regla de tres, topo tu msn no será topoestepario@hotmail.com verdad??


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> mmm... por esa regla de tres, topo tu msn no será topoestepario@hotmail.com verdad??



prueba  jejejeje


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2009)

No jodais el hilo y seguid contando chistes...

...que para gambear hay muchos hilos...


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> No jodais el hilo y seguid contando chistes...
> 
> ...que para gambear hay muchos hilos...



Tienes razón:

—¡¡Mamáaaa!!! ¡¡Mamáaa!! Papá está en la azotea gritando que es un cabrito.

—Anda... sube y dile que no se quite años de encima.


----------



## Popette (9 Jun 2009)

Two men are in the woods when one collapses. He's not breathing so his friend calls 999.
"My friend is dead. What should I do?"
"Stay calm," says the operator. "First, let's make sure he's dead." There is silence, then a shot.
"OK," says the caller. "What now?"

Si alguien no lo entiende lo traduzco


----------



## luismarple (9 Jun 2009)

Esta bien, tengo un chiste, pero si los anteriores os parecían malos este ya es como para meterme en la carcel.

Esto es un tío que esta durmiendo tranquilamente en su casa y derrepente suena el automático, se levanta a tientas, lo coge y un hombre le dice: "oiga, estoy aquí solo,me he quedado tirado y necesito ayuda, le importaría bajar y empujarme?", el tipo en pijama, medio dormido y cabreado le manda a tomar por culo y se vuele a la cama.

Pero ya en la cama y tras 20 minutos sin poder dormir se da cuenta de que tal vez el hombre de abajo esté en problemas, igual es importante que arranque, seguro que no baja nadie... Total, que le remuerde la conciencia, se pone una bata, unas zapatillas y baja.

Al bajar a la calle hace un frío de pelotas, no ve al que le ha llamado y decide pegar unas voces: "A VER!!! DONDE ESTÁ EL QUE NECESITA QUE LE EMPUJE??" y al otro lado, en un parque cercano se oye "AQUI!! EN EL COLUMPIO!! DESE PRISA QUE NECESITO QUE ME EMPUJEN!!"


Si alguien conoce un chiste peor que lo cuelgue, que el nivel ya no puede bajar mas.


----------



## luismarple (9 Jun 2009)

Chiste cruel y totalmente inapropiado:

Un pederasta ha raptado a una niña y se la lleva en mitad de la noche bosque a través a un paraje indeterminado cuando la niña le dice:
-señor, este bosque está muy oscuro, tengo miedo
-que tu tienes miedo? pues imagínate yo que tengo que volver por aquí solo!!


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2009)

Popette dijo:


> Two men are in the woods when one collapses. He's not breathing so his friend calls 999.
> "My friend is dead. What should I do?"
> "Stay calm," says the operator. "First, let's make sure he's dead." There is silence, then a shot.
> "OK," says the caller. "What now?"
> ...





Cómo ties los cojones de poner un chiste en íngles...ya te vale tia...

joooderrr...


----------



## luismarple (9 Jun 2009)

Otro chiste totalmente inapropiado (y ya lo dejo):

Un pederasta va en su coche por una carretera secundaria cuando ve un accidente, se para para auxiliar y se le acerca corriendo una niña y le dice:

-Señor señor! gracias a dios que ha aparecido!! mi padre nos llevaba a mi madre y a mí a pasar el fin de semana en una excursión sorpresa, sin decir nada a nadie cuando hemos tenido el accidente, mis padres han muerto y el coche está semienterrado en la cuneta, si no llega a ser por usted no se lo que me habría pasado!!
-El pederasta bajándose la bragueta dice "definitivamente, hoy no es tu día de suerte"


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Otro chiste totalmente inapropiado (y ya lo dejo):
> 
> Un pederasta va en su coche por una carretera secundaria cuando ve un accidente, se para para auxiliar y se le acerca corriendo una niña y le dice:
> 
> ...


----------



## Popette (9 Jun 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> Cómo ties los cojones de poner un chiste en íngles...ya te vale tia...
> 
> joooderrr...



juas juas es que todos los que he contado los he traducido de memoria (menos los vascos) y este lo acabo de copiar de un email. Tengo el día vago :o


----------



## Popette (9 Jun 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Otro chiste totalmente inapropiado (y ya lo dejo):
> 
> -El pederasta bajándose la bragueta dice "definitivamente, hoy no es tu día de suerte"



Voy a ir al infierno por reirme. :


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

Popette dijo:


> juas juas es que todos los que he contado los he traducido de memoria (menos los vascos) y este lo acabo de copiar de un email. Tengo el día vago :o


----------



## luismarple (9 Jun 2009)

Popette dijo:


> Voy a ir al infierno por reirme. :



Cuando llegues al infierno, acércate un día al pozo séptico que hay en el sótano, junto a las calderas, que ahí estoy yo.


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2009)

Un tio que va por un paraje desolado con el coche, y, de repente, pincha...

Se baja y busca la rueda de repuesto pero se da cuenta de que no tiene gato...

-¿y ahora qué hago?; en ésto que ve a lo lejos una cabaña...

-Me acercaré y le pedire a los que vivan un gato...

comienza a andar, y de repente se detiene: ¿y si no vive nadie?

desecha la posibilidad y sigue avanzando...

se vuelve a detener: ¿y si vive alguien pero no tiene gato?

lo olvida y sigue andando...

se para otra vez: ¿y si tiene gato y no me lo quiere prestar?

continúa su camino...

se vuelve a parar: ¿y si el cabrón no me lo deja...?

por fin llega y aporrea la puerta...

la puerta se abre y aparece un hombre: ¿qué quería?

y el menda le responde: ¿sabes qué te digo? que te metas el gato por el culo!!!


----------



## GaiusHMohiam (9 Jun 2009)

Un hombre rico del cagarse llega a un pueblo y queda prendado de una bella moza del lugar. Decidido a casarse con ella como sea habla con sus padres, hace una donación al ayuntamiento, construye una piscina para los habitantes.... Finalmente la chica ante la presión del pueblo entero accede a casarse.

Días después de la boda llama a su madre y desesperada le dice

- Mama! no aguanto más! mi marido todos, todos los días cuando hacemos el amor se empeña en darme por el culo. Fijate que antes tenía el esfinter como una moneda de 10 céntimos y ahora ya lo tengo del tamaño de un euro!!

- Pero hija, y por 90 céntimos lo vas a echar todo a perder?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (9 Jun 2009)

-¡Mamá! ¡Mamá! ¿La abuela sabe de mecánica?
-No hijo, ¿por que?
-Porque está en la calle debajo de un camión.


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

—¿Dos y dos?

—Prfffff... si no me das más datos....


----------



## luismarple (9 Jun 2009)

Uno mas flojo, que tengo remordimientos por los anteriores:

-Doctor, verá, últimamente me pica mucho la cabeza y no se lo que puede ser...
-A ver... Usted tiene soriasis
-Pero doctor,eso es imposible, yo no he estado en mi vida en Soria!!
-Ya, yo tampoco he estado nunca en Burgos y mire que morcilla.

Este lo contó Argiñano un día a las 13:45 en Telecinco y no pasó NADA!! Ese mismo chiste lo cuenta Teresa Campos una hora antes y le dan una patada en el culo que la ponen en órbita!!

Argiñano es dios.

PD: a los que les haya ofendido mis dos chistes anteriores lo siento mucho, todo era animus jocandi.


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

—Hola ¿es aquí la Academia de Inglés?

—If, If... between, between.


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

Dos tíos en la sala de espera del médico:

—Buenos días...
—Hola...
—Vd. ¿por qué viene?
—Yo —un tanto abochornado— vengo porque tengo la polla morada.
—¡No me diga! Yo vengo por lo mismo y estoy preocupado.
—Y yo...
—Pues nada, el primero de los dos que entre que prepare al segundo antes de entrar.

Total, que al cabo de 2 minutos entra el primero y al salir:

—¿Qué le ha dicho? —el segundo, con ansia.
—¡Nada! —contesta el primero con una sonrisa de alivio— que con agua y jabón se soluciona.
—¡Qué bien!

Entra el segundo, le cuenta el problema al médico y este le pide que se baje los pantalones. El médico con cara de asombro dice:

—¡Dios mío, hay que amputar inmediatamente!
—¡Pero qué me dice, Doctor! Si al que venía delante de mí con lo mismo le ha dicho que con agua y jabón se quitaba.
—Sí... claro, porque lo de ese hombre era barra de labios.... lo suyo es gangrena, hijo mío, ¡gangrena!


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

Un tío en el médico:

—Mire doctor... que es que tengo la polla naranja.
—Umm.... interesante ¿Trabaja con productos químicos?
—No, doctor, estoy en paro.
—Umm.... no sé... dígame que hace durante el día, a ver si encontramos la causa.
—Pues me levanto con mi mujer y la preparo el desayuno: café y tostadas, la doy un beso antes de marcharse y entonces levanto a los niños.
—Aja... siga siga... porque eso no causa la polla naranja.
—Bueno, pues eso, levanto a los niños, les preparo la ropa mientras se lavan, les pongo el desayuno con cereales y yo me tomo un café con magdalenas.
—Aja... siga siga... porque eso tampoco causa la polla naranja.
—Pues luego llevo a los niños al colegio y a la vuelta me paso por el vídeo-club y pillo una peli-porno y una bolsa de "Chettos"............


----------



## luismarple (9 Jun 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Dos tíos en la sala de espera del médico:
> 
> —Buenos días...
> —Hola...
> ...












Topo, has empezado con fuerza, nos has dado esperanzas, pero solo ha servido para defraudarnos más aún al terminar tu actuación. La diferencia entre un cubo de mierda y tu chiste es el cubo!.

Estás nominado.


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Topo, has empezado con fuerza, nos has dado esperanzas, pero solo ha servido para defraudarnos más aún al terminar tu actuación. La diferencia entre un cubo de mierda y tu chiste es el cubo!.
> 
> Estás nominado.



Je.... pues lee el siguiente 

P.D.: Entiendo que no te guste.... pero esque chistes monosilábicos me sé pocos


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

Dos niños en el parque el día 6 de enero

—Pues a mí, los Reyes me han traido un balón y un pantalón vaquero.
—Jojooojojoj, pringao.... a mi me han traido una XBox con 25 juegos, un tren eléctrico con 20 metros de vía, 6 Action man con todos sus accesorios...
—Sí, sí..... pero yo no tengo cáncer.


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

—Oye hija... hoy vamos a hablar de dónde vienen los niños
—Vale, vale
—Verás... papá pone una semillita en mamá...
—¡Ah, sí, ésa me la se! —interrumpe la niña inocentemente— papá pone una semillita en mamá.... y la empuja con la polla.


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

—¿Tienes hora?
—Sí.


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

—¿Bailas?
—No.
—Entonces, de follar, ni hablamos.


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

Un adolescente a su padre:

—Papá, hoy he tenido mi primera experiencia sexual.
—¡Bravo, hijo! —ufano y orgulloso el padre le jalea— Siéntate y cuenta, cuenta.
—¡No te jode, para sentarme estoy yo ahora!


----------



## Lamar_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

Malos también sé yo  :

_Mamá!!! mamá!!!! que papá se ha tirado por el balcón!!!!!!
_Diossss le dije que le había puesto los cuernos, no alas.
:o


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Jun 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Chiste cruel y totalmente inapropiado:
> 
> Un pederasta ha raptado a una niña y se la lleva en mitad de la noche bosque a través a un paraje indeterminado cuando la niña le dice:
> -señor, este bosque está muy oscuro, tengo miedo
> -que tu tienes miedo? pues imagínate yo que tengo que volver por aquí solo!!



Joder, qué bueno, tengo que contárselo a alguien.

Ya sé que es cruel pero lo que me he reído.


----------



## fros (9 Jun 2009)

Lamar dijo:


> Malos también sé yo  :
> 
> _Mamá!!! mamá!!!! que papá se ha tirado por el balcón!!!!!!
> _Diossss le dije que le había puesto los cuernos, no alas.
> :o



Yo me sé uno más malo aún.

Qué é un cazo??

Un cazo é un zuzezo, una coza que paza.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Jun 2009)

Éste es un chiste que no se puede contar por escrito, pero lo voy a intentar.

-¿Qué es un (v/b)idón?

-Pues una vida muy larga.


----------



## JMK (9 Jun 2009)

Y una (h)oreja???

60 minutejos...


----------



## JMK (9 Jun 2009)

qué es una lápida???

una mujel que cole mucho...


----------



## gekkonidae (9 Jun 2009)

¿Cómo llamarías a una mujer sin brazos ni piernas que está sosteniendo una casa?




















¡¡¡¡¡¡¡PILAAAAAAAAAAR!!!!!


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

Dos amigas en la cola del pescado:
—Oye, Engracia... que me han dicho que tu marido anda por ahí tirándose a medio vecindario.
—¡Joder, qué vergüenza!... ¡con lo mal que folla!


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

Dos catalanes en la terraza de un bar y pasa una tía buena:
—¡Osti, tu! yo a esa tía me la follaba.
—¡No fotis, nano! que's mi mujer.
—¡Hombre, pagando ¿eh?, pagando!


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

Un tío que entra a urgencias, hecho un _Ecce Homo_, sangrando de arriba a abajo, múltiples fracturas por todo el cuerpo. En esto que el médico empieza a curarle.

—¡¡Pero qué le ha pasado buen hombre!!
—¿Que qué me ha pasado....?— comienza cansinamente— pues que iba yo tranquilamente por la calle, cuando me vienen dos bicicletas, me enganchan con el guardabarros y me arrastran 50 metros...
—¡Caray! espere espere —el médico le sigue curando
—Me reponía del revolcón, cuando de pronto me viene un coche, me engancha con el parachoques y me arrastra otros 50 metros.
—¡Caray! espere espere —el médico le sigue curando
—Me incorporaba de nuevo, cuando de pronto me viene un F16 en vuelo rasante, me engancha con el alerón y me arrastra otros 50 metros.
—¡Caray! espere espere —el médico le sigue curando... pero empieza a torcer el gesto.
—Ya casi no podía ni con mi alma, y cuando volvía a levantarme, viene un trasatlántico y....
—¡Oiga, oiga! —dice el médico indignado— lo de las dos bicicletas, me lo creo... lo del coche... también. pero.... ¿un avión en vuelo rasante y un trasatlántico?
—¿Trasatlántico? ¡Suerte que pararon el Tíovivo, que si no me coje la ballena y el coche de los bomberos.


----------



## ZZZ (9 Jun 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Jracias por tu MSN
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 11633




La cagaste Burt Lancaster, TXANNN TXANNN!!
La cagaste Burt Lancaster, TXANNN TXANNN!!

VOY A METERTE LA CABEZA 

EN EL WATERRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!

preparate aldarius, voy a freir tu correo y acabare con un email-bomba de propinita


----------



## Lamar_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

-Compadre, nos acaban de robar el negocio.
-Y¿qué robaron?
-Tu parte!!!!



Pepe, Pepe, lo que estamos haciendo no tiene nombre...
Ni tampoco apellido, porque mañana me voy de viaje.


----------



## Mancini (9 Jun 2009)

van tres y se cae el del medio


----------



## Topo estepario (9 Jun 2009)

Mancini dijo:


> van tres y se cae el del medio



¡jorl! :


----------



## AMSierra (9 Jun 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Un tío que entra a urgencias, hecho un _Ecce Homo_, sangrando de arriba a abajo, múltiples fracturas por todo el cuerpo. En esto que el médico empieza a curarle.
> 
> —¡¡Pero qué le ha pasado buen hombre!!
> —¿Que qué me ha pasado....?— comienza cansinamente— pues que iba yo tranquilamente por la calle, cuando me vienen dos bicicletas, me enganchan con el guardabarros y me arrastran 50 metros...
> ...



JAJAJAJA, que bueno


----------



## AMSierra (10 Jun 2009)

- Viste el apagón de ayer?
- Qué va tío, se fue la luz.


----------



## Pepius (10 Jun 2009)

- ¡Donde esté una buena corrida, que se quite el fútbol!
- ¡Y los toros!

---

El torero en el ruedo:

- ¡Dejarme zolo, dejarme zolo!
- ¡Pero maeztro, ci eztá uzté zolo!
- ¿¡Ah, cí!? ¿Entonce que hace ece puto toro en mitá la plaza?

---

Esto era un hombre que cada dos por tres, seis


--- 

- ¡Maríaaaaaa, echa la primitiva!
- ¡Agüela, a la puta calle!

---

- Mamá, mamá, el abuelo está malo
- Bueno, hijo, pues déjalo y cómete sólo las patatas

---

¿Cómo se dice en suajili "El abuelo murío de una indigestión producida por la ingesta de marisco en mal estado"?

Yayo tumba gamba chunga


----------



## Medusa (10 Jun 2009)

- Doctor ¿qué fue lo que me dijo? ¿Capricornio o Aries?
- Cancer, hijo, le dije cancer


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2009)

Medusa dijo:


> - Doctor ¿qué fue lo que me dijo? ¿Capricornio o Aries?
> - Cancer, hijo, le dije cancer



Hay otra variante de ese chiste:

- Nietecita, ¿cómo decías que se llamaba ese alemán que me traía loca?
- Alzheimer, abuela, Alzheimer


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2009)

-Van 2n y se cae el del medio.

-Van 2^n y se cae el del medio.

-...


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (10 Jun 2009)

Esto es que van a un bar Tico, Carlitros y Exclavizador, llegan a la barra y está sola pero desde la cocina se escucha una voz femenina con claro acento español que les dice: ¡ voyy volando!, a lo cual los tres amigos asienten en tono jocoso....¡¡ normal !!.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (10 Jun 2009)

Algo antigua pero que noticia mas surre y extravagante:En Tunez,los padres de una joven de 20 años,denuncian a su interlocutor por violación telefónica,a causa de la perdida de virginidad durante la conversación a traves de la linea.
Vamos que ahora el espiritu santo de Alá aterriza en forma de teléfono?.
Tan inoperativo estaba el off del terminal?.

Podeis ver aquí:

Un tribunal de Túnez estudia el caso de la supuesta "violación telefónica" de una joven - 20minutos.es


Y eso que fué por teléfono,que si llega a ser en directo,la chica muere fijo.
¿Cómo sería el titular en distintos paises?:

- Inglaterra: Hot line, blood masturbation

- China: Tuchichi Cha sanga

- Japon: Tuvirgo Nodura

- Grecia: Estuprus teleinduciatus 

- Dinamarca: Virgo Mortensen

- Italia: Raggaza deshonorata per parole di fogoso bambino

-Rusia: Telephonabov Virguisky Kataplof

-Argelia: Raha dula hija rahada

etc. etc.


----------



## Topo estepario (10 Jun 2009)

Men-Drug oh! dijo:


> Esto es que van a un bar Tico, Carlitros y Exclavizador, llegan a la barra y está sola pero desde la cocina se escucha una voz femenina con claro acento español que les dice: ¡ voyy volando!, a lo cual los tres amigos asienten en tono jocoso....¡¡ normal !!.



jojojojojojojojojojjooo... sutil a la par que elegante.


----------



## chemax (10 Jun 2009)

Medusa dijo:


> - Doctor ¿qué fue lo que me dijo? ¿Capricornio o Aries?
> - Cancer, hijo, le dije cancer



Medusa Gorgona !!que chiste más malo!!


----------



## luarca84 (10 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> -Van 2^n y se cae el del medio.
> 
> -...



Este lo pillo, me ha costado. Resulta que n es logaritmo en base 2 de 3


----------



## Pepius (10 Jun 2009)

luarca84 dijo:


> Este lo pillo, me ha costado. Resulta que n es logaritmo en base 2 de 3



Hombre, yo diría que es porque cualquier múltiplo o potencia de dos (exceptuando 2^0) es par, así que no existe "el de enmedio".

Pero si quiere le hago un croquis, hoygan...


----------



## Topo estepario (10 Jun 2009)

Pepius dijo:


> Hombre, yo diría que es porque cualquier múltiplo o potencia de dos (exceptuando 2^0) es par, así que no existe "el de enmedio".
> 
> Pero si quiere le hago un croquis, hoygan...


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2009)

Manifestación de rubias en la puerta del sol:

Todas juntas con pancartas, cantan a coro...

-Las rubias no somos tontas!!! 

-Las rubias no somos tontas!!!

-Uno, dos, tres...ummmm...Las rubias no somos tontas, las rubias no somos tontas!!!


----------



## luarca84 (10 Jun 2009)

Pepius dijo:


> Hombre, yo diría que es porque cualquier múltiplo o potencia de dos (exceptuando 2^0) es par, así que no existe "el de enmedio".
> 
> Pero si quiere le hago un croquis, hoygan...



Tienes razón, si nos centramos en los números enteros. Yo voy un paso más allá, lo siento si no lo captas.


----------



## luismarple (10 Jun 2009)

Hoygan, hoygan!! que este es el festival del humor!! no el festival de los matemáticos pedantes que se tiran el rollo a ver quién es mas repelente!!


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2009)

luarca84 dijo:


> Tienes razón, si nos centramos en los números enteros. Yo voy un paso más allá, lo siento si no lo captas.




Sólo chistes, por favor...para engancharos, quedais en la calle...


----------



## markinen (10 Jun 2009)

Se cruzan por la calle un chepudo y un calvo:

Calvo: - ¿Qué llevas en la mochila?
Chepudo: - Tu peine, hijo de la gran puta!!!


----------



## markinen (10 Jun 2009)

Hace cerca de 2000 añitos, iban Jesucristo y San Mateo por ahí de copas, cuando San Mateo le dice al maestro:

- Oye, y si vamos a tomar la penul a Nazaret?

- Qué va tío, ahí te 'clavan'.


----------



## Aldarius (10 Jun 2009)

Son dos albañiles que uno le pregunta a otro:
- Oye, ¿y tú a quien vas a votar?
- Pues yo voy a votar a los mariquitas - responde el otro.
- Vaya, ¿y eso?
- Porque votemos a quien votemos nos van a dar por culo. Así que por lo menos sean profesionales.

En un colegio de niños, en el recreo, se va un niño al cura y le dice:
- Padre, ¿me compra usted una papeleta para la tómbola de la Marquesa? El primer premio es un coche, y cada papeleta vale 25 euros.
- ¡Joder con la Marquesa!
- Ese es el segundo premio.

El matrimonio que está metido en la cama, a las 12 de la noche, ella ya medio dormida, el marido leyendo el periódico, y eso que suena el teléfono, y lo coge el marido:
- Dígame
- No, no, se ha confundido usted. Tiene que llamar a la Comandancia de Marina.
- Pues no, no tengo el número de Comandancia de Marina, pero supongo que en la guía tendrá que venir.
Y cuelga. Y la mujer que pregunta:
- ¿Quien era?
- No, uno preguntando que si había moros en la costa.

Un niño con su padre, en las puertas de unos grandes almacenes, y eso que le pregunta el niño:
- Oye papá, hace 3 meses te robaron la tarjeta del Corte Inglés y aún no lo has denunciado.
- Es que he descubierto que el ladrón gasta menos que tu madre.

Dice que iba un tio en un Ferrari, por la autopista a 190, y al llegar al peaje, le sale un tio con un vespino modelo Telepizza y se le pone a la altura del Ferrari, pegao a la ventanilla con un cigarrillo en la mano, le dio un golpe en el cristal de la puerta, y le dice al tio del Ferrari:
- Oye, quillo, dame fuego.
El del Ferrari lo mira con cara de asco, mete la 4rta, y se pone a 270. Y a los 2 minutos, otra vez el pasota. Sin guardabarros, 2000 lágrimas por minuto que le salían de los ojos... Le pega otro golpe en el cristal al del Ferrari:
- Oye maricona, te he dicho que me des fuego.
Y el del Ferrari sin mirarlo mete la directa y se pone a 360. Y a los dos minutos, temblando el manillar, el motor con un pestazo a aceite que no veas, le da un golpe al tio en el cristal:
- ¿Qué pasa mamón? ¿Que no me vas a dar fuego?
Y el del Ferrari baja el cristal de la ventanilla, y le dice:
- Oye, te vas a matar.
Dice el notas:
- Que va, si yo fumo mu poco.


----------



## luarca84 (10 Jun 2009)

¿Qué ocurre cuando n tiende a infinito?
Que infinito se seca


Se reune Jesús con sus apósteles y les anuncia una nueva parábola:
y = x^2 + 3x +4


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Jun 2009)

> Un niño con su padre, en las puertas de unos grandes almacenes, y eso que le pregunta el niño:
> - Oye papá, hace 3 meses te robaron la tarjeta del Corte Inglés y aún no lo has denunciado.
> - Es que he descubierto que el ladrón gasta menos que tu madre.




muy bueno, jeje


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (10 Jun 2009)

Esto es uno que va a la perfumería a comprar pasta de dientes y se la pide al dependiente, que es un poco gangoso; quiero Colgate y el dependiente: y yo matate y asesinate. 

Un gañán salidorro se camela a la tontica del pueblo para tirarsela y se lo montan; él sentado en una silla y ella encima de él, cuando están en plena faena:
- ella, que me caigo...que me caigo,
- él, calla tonta que te cojo bien,
- que me caigo ay que me caigo,
- que no...que yo controlo no temas.
Cuando de repente ¡¡ farraplaass !! , le suelta una pastrana encima de diarrea incontenida y diciéndole; te lo avisé..que me caigaba, que me caigaba.


----------



## otelo (10 Jun 2009)

Entra en una farmacia:
¿Hay ampollas?
Yes you are


----------



## Aldarius (10 Jun 2009)

luarca84 dijo:


> Se reune Jesús con sus apósteles y les anuncia una nueva parábola:
> y = x^2 + 3x +4


----------



## Mancini (10 Jun 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> Sólo chistes, por favor...para engancharos, quedais en la calle...



O en el hilo aquel que había que hundir.


----------



## barullo (11 Jun 2009)

Uno que entra en una drogueria:

-¿Me da un tubo de pasta de dientes?

-¿Colgate?

-Cheee, ¿vos también sós argentinoooo?


----------



## markinen (11 Jun 2009)

Entra un niño en una tienda de ultramarinos y le pregunta el dependiente:

- Qué quieres?
- Una barra de pan, y dice mi madre que si tienes huevos, me des una docena.

Y le dio doce barras. Jajajajaja.


----------



## Lance Sackless (11 Jun 2009)

markinen dijo:


> Entra un niño en una tienda de ultramarinos y le pregunta el dependiente:
> 
> - Qué quieres?
> - Una barra de pan, y dice mi madre que si tienes huevos, me des una docena.
> ...



- ¿Tiene pelotas para jugar al tenis?
- Sí señor.
- ¡Mañana a las 12!


----------



## markinen (11 Jun 2009)

Lance Sackless dijo:


> - ¿Tiene pelotas para jugar al tenis?
> - Sí señor.
> - ¡Mañana a las 12!



- Qué miras? Quieres pelea?
- Sí!!!
- Venga, tú y yo contra quien.


----------



## markinen (11 Jun 2009)

Se sube el telón, y aparece Francisca planchando y una subida de tensión le electrocuta.

¿Cómo se llama la peli?











El Amperio contra Paca (El imperio contrataca)


----------



## Lamar_borrado (12 Jun 2009)

Un chico le dice a una chica: -¿Vienes esta tarde a ver la última película de Tom Cruise a mi casa?
Y ella contesta: -¿Y si no me gusta?
-¡¡¡Pues te vistes y te vas!!!!


----------



## luismarple (12 Jun 2009)

Una solterona que sale de caza con una amiga en un bar a las 3 de la mañana:

-Como no me vaya pronto a la cama me marcho a dormir!


----------



## Lamar_borrado (12 Jun 2009)

Dos sordos tomando cafe: - Esta leche no esta buena - Y mañana navidad


----------



## luismarple (12 Jun 2009)

niño de 3 años a su madre:

-mamá, tengo pis
-venga, ahora te llevo al baño
-tu no, mejor la abuela, que tiene parkinson.


----------



## pachanga (12 Jun 2009)

va uno y se cae el del medio.



Tanquearme cabrones que se que os ha hecho gracia.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

pachanga dijo:


> va uno y se cae el del medio.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tanquearme cabrones que se que os ha hecho gracia. *




No pidas caridad...No es el sitio adecuado...


----------



## JMK (12 Jun 2009)

Un enano en el super, le dice a una dependienta

"Me da un tarro de mistol, que no alcanzo..."

la dependienta contesta "Para la Vajilla???"

y el enano responde 

"Pa´tu puta madre..."


----------



## Promotor alucinado (12 Jun 2009)

Pregunta del fiscal:

¿Es cierto que usted en el día de autos se cagó en los muertos del
denunciante, en toda su puta familia, en la perra de su madre y en el
cabronazo de su padre?

Respuesta del acusado:

No, es falso. Yo estaba tranquilamente trabajando en la fundición y
entonces le dije: "Jorge, por el amor de Dios, ¿no te das cuenta de que
me has echado todo el acero fundido por la espalda y que es muy
molesto...?"


----------



## luismarple (12 Jun 2009)

Un bonito chiste para el fin de semana:

Tertulia del cuerpo humano, una bola de cera comenta:

-Pues de vez en cuando aparece por el oído un bastoncillo de algodón que intenta cazarme, entra y sale, da vueltas, pero yo me escondo detrás de un cartílago y así no me caza.

Replica una caries:
-Pues en mi caso casi cada vez después de comer aparece un cepillo con una pasta que hace mucha espuma, se mueve por toda la boca, me frota como si intentase sacarme pero yo me agarro bien a la muela y no lo consigue.

A lo que contesta un hongo vaginal:
-Pues a mi me visita de vez en cuando un gordo calvo, que no se decide, no se sabe si entra o sale, yo creo que ni se fija en mí ni nada, venga a agitarse, hasta que al final me vomita un líquido espeso blanco y se larga.

-Eh!! a ese cabrón lo conozco!! Contesta la caries.


----------



## Medusa (12 Jun 2009)

Una abuela de 80 años le dice a su nieto

- Querido, ¿podrías ponerme el supositorio que yo no llego? - dicho lo cual se levanta los faldones, se baja la braga y se pone en posición

El nieto, que ve el culazo de la abuela y todo lo que le cuelga le pregunta

- ¿Te lo meto en el culo o se lo doy de comer al pavo?


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

La mañana siguiente a la noche de bodas…

- Honorato. ¿Por qué no haces café?, ¿o eso tampoco lo sabes hacer?


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

Cuatro mujeres van en un coche, ¿quien conduce?

La grua.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

¿Por qué las modelos tienen una neurona más que los caballos?

Para no cagarse en los desfiles.


----------



## pachanga (12 Jun 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> La mañana siguiente a la noche de bodas…
> 
> - Honorato. ¿Por qué no haces café?, ¿o eso tampoco lo sabes hacer?



una oveja le dice a otra:

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

y la otra le contesta:

Ve tu mala puta!!


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

Está una monja sentada en un banco en el parque,
cuando llega una prostituta y se sienta junto a ella y dice:
-Al fin juntas...
Y la monja dice:
-Pero si yo no la conozco.
Y la prostituta responde:
-No, si le digo a mis piernas...


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre terrible y horrible?
La diferencia es que terrible es que venga una ola del mar y se lleve a tu suegra a las profundidades, y horrible, es que venga otra ola y te la traiga de vuelta.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

Una pareja que esta en la corte divorciandose. Tienen el problema de la custodia del hijo. La mujer se para y le dice al juez: "Yo traje a este niño al mundo con dolor, la custodia me corresponde a mi "El juez se dirige al marido y dice: "que tiene que decir en su defensa? "El hombre se sienta por un rato contemplando, luego dice lentamente: "Sr. Juez, si usted pone 1 moneda en una maquina de bebidas y sale una Pepsi, ¿de quién es la Pepsi, de la maquina o suya?


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (12 Jun 2009)

Esta un vejete sentado acariciándose la minga y hablándole: ¿te acuerdas de la remigia, de la antonia, de la bernarda....de repente se tira un pedo y dice: calla bribón que tu también has tenido lo tuyo.


----------



## pachanga (12 Jun 2009)

va un tio y llama al telefonillo y le contestan:

-Diga?

el tío dice muy bajito para que no le oiga nadie:

-No hay nieve en SAnt moritz

y el tío le contesta:

El espía es el del quinto gilipollas!


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

-Paciente ¿Es cierto qué comer zanahorias es bueno para la vista? 

-Doctor: Por supuesto. ¿Ha visto usted alguna vez un conejo con gafas?


----------



## pachanga (12 Jun 2009)

van seis y se cae el del medio.


solo para los entendidos en matematicas


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

¿En que se parecen las viudas y las hormigas?

En que todas tienen los huevos bajo tierra


----------



## pachanga (12 Jun 2009)

va uno y se cae el de al lado


----------



## pachanga (12 Jun 2009)

va el del medio y dice: quereis dejar de darme collejas hijos de putaaaa??


----------



## pachanga (12 Jun 2009)

joer ya me he quedado otra vez hablando solo.

El del medio era un merengón muy chulo y por eso se caia siempre.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

Un catalán que le ha prometido a su hija un viaje en avioneta como regalo de cumpleaños esta negociando con el piloto:

- ¿Cuánto me cobra por dar un paseo de una hora?

-Cuarenta mil pelas. 

-Uf, eso es mucha pasta. ¿Y si solo es media hora?

-Por media hora, veinte mil. 

-Joder, veinte mil, ¿no tiene nada mas barato? 

-Pues mire, podemos hacer un trato. Si usted se sube a la avioneta y es capaz de estar completamente callado durante todo el vuelo, no le cobro un duro.

-Eso esta hecho.

Allá se suben los tres y el piloto venga a hacer malabarismos, rizos, caídas en picado, el avión boca arriba, boca abajo... y el catalán, mudo.Por fin se cansa el piloto y aterriza:

-Oiga, me tiene usted asombrado. Mire que hice cosas peligrosas con la avioneta y ¡usted no pronunció ni una palabra!

-Si quiere que le diga la verdad, estuve a punto de gritar cuando se cayo la nena...


----------



## pachanga (12 Jun 2009)

la verdad es que el del medio era un hijo puta. Le esta merecido caerse por chulo


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

El hijo de Arzallus se va a casar con una chica de Madrid, como no tiene experiencia le pregunta a su padre... -Oye aita, cuando yo casar ¿qué es lo que tengo que hacer? -Pues mira Seme, cuando te cases debes invitar a todo el pueblo a comer, para que vean que los vascos somos generosos. A tu mujer la tienes que llevar en un coche de lujo para que vea que los vascos somos imaginativos. Después de la boda la tienes que invitar a un hotel de cinco estrellas para que vea que los vascos somos espléndidos. Cuando estés en el hotel con ella la tienes que subir a la habitación por las escaleras en volandas, con un solo brazo, para que vea que los vascos somos fuertes y enérgicos. Cuando estés frente a la puerta de la habitación la debes entrar en brazos para que vea que los vascos somos caballerosos. Cuando estés en la habitación la pones en la cama suavemente para que vea que los vascos somos sensibles. La desnudas lentamente y toda ella, para que vea que los vascos somos expertos. Y cuando la tengas desnuda... te cascas tres pajas para que vea que los vascos ante todo, somos independientes...


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

Un hombre va al medico y le dice:

-Doctor, tengo un problema muy serio.

-A ver, cual es?

-Pues que me tiro unos pedos gordisimos. Y el caso es que no huelen,oiga, es algo bien raro, porque siendo tan grandes tendrian que apestar.

-A ver, a ver.

El hombre se tira un pedo que empieza a retumbar los cristales, semueven las lamparas, vuelan los papeles, empiezan a temblar los muebles y elpedo continua. Al cabo de unos segundos aparecen grietas en las paredes y eledificion se resquebraja y finalmente se hunde. Despues de unos minutos, elterremoto anal acaba. El paciente se queda mirando alrededor tratando debuscar al doctor entre los escombros, cuando de repente sale su cabeza dedebajo de una piedra y dice:

-Hay que operar...

-¿Del ano, doctor?

-No, de la nariz, cabron!


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

Un borracho entra en un bar y se pide un campano...

De repente le entran ganas de mear y, con el pedo que lleva, se mete al servicio de señoras...

En ese momento entra una mujer mayor y le reprende:

-Oiga, que ésto es para señoras!!!

Se vuelve hacia ella agarrandosela, y le dice:

-Y ésto, ¿pa qué es?


----------



## pachanga (12 Jun 2009)

va el del medio y se caen los del lado


----------



## pachanga (12 Jun 2009)

los del lado se le tienen jurada al del medio


----------



## jens (12 Jun 2009)

Un matrimonio lleva a su hija de 24 años al médico, porque la chica parece deprimida, nunca se ríe y se pasa el día de mal humor. El doctor, tras examinar el caso, concluye:

-Señores, lo diré abiertamente, porque en casos como éste es mejor no andarse con rodeos. Su hija aún no ha conocido el coito, y eso es precisamente lo que necesita.

El padre, deseoso ante todo de que su hija recupere la alegría, sopesa el veredicto durante un momento y responde:

-Está bien, doctor. Si eso es lo que necesita, no me opondré. ¿Qué nos recomienda que hagamos?

-Hombre, pues obviamente lo que hay que hacer es facilitar la cosa para que su hija conozca a alguien apropiado para llevar a cabo tal tarea.

-¿Oiga, y no podría usted mismo...? -pregunta el padre.

El médico, sorprendido, no sabe qué responder.

-Hombre, yo...

-Que sí, que sí -insiste el padre. Usted más que nadie sabrá qué necesita mi hija. Por favor.

El médico mira a la hija, que está de buen ver, y finalmente accede a la petición. Así que se levanta y se lleva a la hija al cuarto contiguo de la consulta, donde procede a emplearse a fondo en la labor encomendada. La chica, al cabo de poco tiempo, está ya gimiendo como una loca. El padre y la madre de la chica aguardan pacientemente sentados en la consulta, desde donde hace ya rato que se escuchan claramente los gemidos de su hija. En esto que le dice el padre a la madre:

-Oye, Carmen, porque tú y yo sabemos lo que es un coito, que si no cualquiera diría que se están follando a la niña.


----------



## pachanga (12 Jun 2009)

entonces antes de que le den, el del medio se pone al lado y le dan al que ahora esta en medio. 

El del medio es un chulo pero no es tonto del todo


----------



## pachanga (12 Jun 2009)

La que esta ahora en el medio resulta ser tia y meten a los del lado a la carcel por violencia de genero


----------



## pachanga (12 Jun 2009)

Ahora si me he quedado solo. Como la del medio


----------



## Lance Sackless (12 Jun 2009)

Una señora va con una cazadora de piel cojonuda y le sale un navajero.

- ¡La chupa o la vida!
- La chupo, la chupo...


----------



## Lance Sackless (12 Jun 2009)

Papá, en el parque me he encontrao a un señor que me dijo que, si se la chupaba, me regalaba estos pendientes...


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (12 Jun 2009)

pachanga dijo:


> va uno y se cae el del medio.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tanquearme *cabrones que se que os ha hecho gracia.



¡¡¡Señor, sí, señor!!!


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

-Doctor, ¿qué es lo que va mejor para mis dientes amarillos?

-Una corbata marrón.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

Érase un hombre tan gafe que se lanzó al vacío y lo encontró lleno.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

-¿El vino más amargo?
-Vino mi suegra.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2009)

Un dia lei que fumar era malo, y deje de fumar
un dia lei que beber era malo, y deje de beber
un dia lei que follar era malo, y deje de leer


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

En un juicio.
Dice el fiscal al acusado

- A ver, por que disparó dos tiros contra su suegra?

- Porque no tenia mas balas


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

Dos amigotes.

- Anoche me acosté con una tía buenísima, que piernas, qué tetas,
qué culo!

- Y de cara?

- Ah, eso sí, carísima!


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

Un matrimonio está mirando la tele después de cenar. De repente le dice el
marido a su mujer:

- Cariño, tómate una aspirina.

- ¿Una aspirina? Pero si no me duele la cabeza.

- Pues entonces... ¡A FOLLAR!


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

Esto es un caracol italiano que va por la pradera y una zorra inglesa lo pisa y le dice:

-oh, I'm sorry....

el caracol contesta:

-Y yo caracoli....


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

Llega un padre del trabajo y pregunta:

- hijo, con que juegas?

- con lo que me sale de los huevos.

El padre le pega un ostión y el niño corre a decirle a su madre: 

-Mami, ya no quiero mas kinders.


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

-Cariño, dime algo con Amor!

-Amortizar, amorcillado, amortiguador...


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

¿Cómo se llama el padre de E.T.?

-Donete


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

- ¿Telepizza qué desea?.

- Magdalenas no te jode!!!.


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

Se hunde el Titanic. El capitán le dice al contramaestre:
- Venga, coja ese pico, rompa la ventanilla, y larguémonos en una barca salvavidas.
- Pero, capitán, aún hay mujeres a bordo.
- Si, hombre, pa follar estoy yo ahora.


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

-¿Sabes que el otro día se cayó mi madre por el balcón y ahora está en el cielo?

-Joder, pues cómo rebota tu vieja!


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

- ¿Cómo se convierte un burro en burra?

- Se mete el burro en una habitación oscura y se espera hasta que se aburra.


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

- ¿Por qué Arnold Schwarzenegger quiere ser rodilla?

- Porque Sylvester ES TALON...


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

Un valenciano que va una frutería y pregunta:

- A quant va la uva?.

- Balambambú.


----------



## pachanga (13 Jun 2009)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> ¡¡¡Señor, sí, señor!!!



*gracias pero ya tengo tres tanques. Tres tanques de dos valientes que son independientes como federico y indeailks o algo así.


Moraleja: no te pongas en el medio si no quieres recibir*.


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

- Oye, después de tantos años juntos, ¿tu mujer, todavia te excita?.

- ¿Que si me excita?. Me pone de una mala ostiaaaa.


----------



## pachanga (13 Jun 2009)

Van cuatro y se caen cinco


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

- Papa, ¿qué está mas lejos, Córdoba o la Luna?

- Pero vamos a ver, ¿tú ves desde aquí Córdoba?...


----------



## pachanga (13 Jun 2009)

*Van cinco y la de el medio se pone a parir*


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

¿Cómo mantienes a un tonto ocupado?
(Lee abajo)



































¿Cómo mantienes a un tonto ocupado?
(Lee arriba)


----------



## pachanga (13 Jun 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> ¿Cómo mantienes a un tonto ocupado?
> (Lee abajo)
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo cuando llevo mas de un minuto me canso.

modo chiste xoancar on

*TONTO EL QUE LO LEA*

modo xoancar off


----------



## jonathan (13 Jun 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> Un valenciano que va una frutería y pregunta:
> 
> - A quant va la uva?.
> 
> - Balambambú.



Cuando he leido la frase de a quant va la uva, han muerto dos angelitos por el barbarismo que hay ahi escrito


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2009)

Va un borracho por la calle y se encuentra una monja.

Le pega una hostia, la tira al suelo y le dice...

-Levantate, Batman, y shigue lushando.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (14 Jun 2009)

jonathan dijo:


> Cuando he leido la frase de a quant va la uva, han muerto dos angelitos por el barbarismo que hay ahi escrito



-A quant va el graim?
-yiirure
-guirapaa
-yiirure
-guiirrapaa
-yiiruree


----------



## Loco_Ivan (14 Jun 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> Un valenciano que va una frutería y pregunta:
> 
> - A quant va la uva?.
> 
> - Balambambú.



Cabrón, y porque no un catalán o un mallorquín? Nosotros ya tenemos el hilo de las cosas que pasan en la comunitat, no nos echeis más mierda aún


----------



## pachanga (14 Jun 2009)

homenaje a la guarderia

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CFUudxSLBCg&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CFUudxSLBCg&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## pamplinero (14 Jun 2009)

El chiste mas gracioso del mundo segun los Monty Phyton, conversacion entre dos hombres:

-Tengo un perro que no tiene nariz.
-Anda coño, y como huele?
-Fatal.


----------



## pamplinero (14 Jun 2009)

Un español entra en una farmacia en Londres:

-Hay ampollas?
-Hello Mr. Pollas.


----------



## pamplinero (14 Jun 2009)

Se abre el telon: 
Aparece un señor barriendo el escenario. Se cierra el telon.
¿Personaje? 
Barry White

Se abre de nuevo, aparece una señora barriendo energicamente el escenario. Se cierra el telon.
¿Personaje?
Drew Barry-more.


----------



## jonathan (15 Jun 2009)

saben aquel que diu que va un niño por la calle y se encuentra a su abuela;

- NIÑO: Abuela ¿Que no llevas bragas?
- ABUELA: ¿Como te has dado cuenta?
- NIÑO: Porque llevas las zapatillas llenas de caspa...


----------



## luismarple (15 Jun 2009)

Una pareja adolescente dándose el lote en un parque, tras un cuarto de hora jugando al corre que te pillo con la lengua ella le dice a el:

-joder guapo, ten un poco de cuidado y antes de enrollarte conmigo escupe el chicle, que al final me lo he terminado tragando!
-no es un chicle, es que estoy constipado.


----------



## Aldarius (15 Jun 2009)

jonathan dijo:


> saben aquel que diu que va un niño por la calle y se encuentra a su abuela;
> 
> - NIÑO: Abuela ¿Que no llevas bragas?
> - ABUELA: ¿Como te has dado cuenta?
> - NIÑO: Porque llevas las zapatillas llenas de caspa...





luismarple dijo:


> Una pareja adolescente dándose el lote en un parque, tras un cuarto de hora jugando al corre que te pillo con la lengua ella le dice a el:
> 
> -joder guapo, ten un poco de cuidado y antes de enrollarte conmigo escupe el chicle, que al final me lo he terminado tragando!
> -no es un chicle, es que estoy constipado.


----------



## devest (15 Jun 2009)

¡joé, qué asco! Se me ha dao toa la vuelta er desayuno xD


----------



## pachanga (15 Jun 2009)

Van tres y el del medio rebota


----------



## luismarple (15 Jun 2009)

devest dijo:


> ¡joé, qué asco! Se me ha dao toa la vuelta er desayuno xD



La verdad es que de todos los chistes que hemos contado no se podrían contar ni la mitad en "no te rias que es peor" (también conocido como "no te rias que no hay de qué")


----------



## markinen (15 Jun 2009)

Se sube el telón, aparece la madre de Aitor, diciéndole, Venga Aitor ¿quieres acabar de una vez, pues?

Se baja el telón ¿Cómo se llama la película?
















Terminaitor


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (15 Jun 2009)

Coge una embarazada y le arrea una denuncia falsa a su pareja que lo deja escaldao y tiritando. ¿Cómo se llama la película?.



A traición fetal-----------(Atracción fatal).


----------



## andion (15 Jun 2009)

Un borracho entra en casa a las 3 de la madrugada.
Tambaleándose va a la cocina.
Pasa el tiempo........ y grita..

-Mariaaaaaaa !!! ¿los limones tienen alas?
-!!!!Qué coooooño van a tener los limones alas!!!
-Pues entonces me he hecho un zumo de canario.


----------



## anonimus_infiltratus (15 Jun 2009)

Una tia de 24 a su amiga:

- He oido que te has casado...aunque entiendo que este muy rico, muy romantico, muy cariñoso, te quiera un monton...pero con 78 años ???...que haces con el ???
- Pues estamos con un tratamiento...
- Tratamiento ??? ¿¿¿Que tratamiento???
- El trata y yo miento.


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2009)

Una familia desempleada desde que empezó el “periodo de recesión” y ya no les quedaba nada de comer. Una noche de frío invierno, estaban todos alrededor del fuego, esperando que saltara una chispa para meterse algo caliente en la boca. El padre, espatarrado para calentarse bien, no se percató de que por un agujero que tenía en la entrepierna del pantalón le asomaba algo; el niño pequeño pregunta:

- ¿Papá, que es eso?

El padre se da cuenta y responde:

- Eso son los cojones niño.

La madre muy asustada le dice:

- Vaya manera de hablar que tienes al pobre niño, podrías ser más educado.

El padre:

- ¿Qué quieres, que le diga que son los huevos, y con el hambre que tiene se los coma?


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2009)

Después de un excitante, fogoso, sabroso y reparador 69 con su novia, Paco se acuerda que tiene una consulta con su odontólogo esa misma tarde.

Paco teme que el dentista note su aliento de vagina y se cepilla los dientes 457 veces, pasa el hilo dental 248 veces, y se toma 15 litros de Listerine.

Llegado al consultorio, se chupa 25 caramelos de HALLS y es atendido por el dentista, quien le manda sentarse en la silla. Posicionado y con la boca abierta, Paco se tranquiliza y deja al profesional hacer su trabajo.

El dentista se aproxima a la boca de Paco y afirma categórico:

-¡Caramba Paco! ¿Como haces un 69 antes de venir al dentista?

-¡Doctor! ¿Todavía tengo aliento a coño?

-¡No cabrón…! ¡Te huele la frente a culo!


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2009)

Al aproximarse a la recepción de un hotel, a un hombre le llama la atención un ruido y al voltearse a ver qué es, golpea sin querer con el codo el seno de una linda mujer.

Apenado y sin saber qué hacer, él dice:

- Mil disculpas señorita, si su corazón es tan suave como su seno, tengo la seguridad de que me perdonará.

La mujer sonriendo le responde:

- Y si su pene es tan duro como su codo, mi habitación es la 201.


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2009)

Un candidato está en una entrevista de trabajo. El psicólogo le dice :

- Le voy a realizar un test final para su admisión.

- Perfecto - dice el candidato. Entonces el psicólogo le pregunta:

- Usted está en una calle oscura y ve a lo lejos dos faros viniendo en su dirección, ¿Usted qué piensa que puede ser?

- Un coche - dice el candidato.

- Un coche es muy poco, ¿Qué tipo de coche? ¿Un BMW, un Audi, un Volkswagen?

- ¿Y cómo lo voy a saber ?

- Hummm… - dice el psicólogo, que continúa:

- Le voy a hacer otra pregunta: Usted está en la misma calle oscura y ve sólo un farol viniendo en su dirección, ¿qué es?

- Una moto - dice el candidato.

- Si, pero ¿qué tipo de moto? ¿Una Yamaha, una Honda, una Suzuki?

- ¿Pero si es una calle oscura cómo lo voy a saber? (ya medio nervioso)

- Hummm… - dice el psicólogo.

-Aaquí va la última pregunta: en la misma calle oscura usted ve de nuevo un solo farol pero más pequeño y percibe que viene más lento, ¿qué es?

- Una bicicleta.

- Si, pero ¿qué tipo de bicicleta?, ¿una Caloi, una Raleigh, una BH?

- ¡ No sé !

- ¡Ha sido Vd.. descalificado! - dice el psicólogo.

Entonces el candidato, medio triste con el resultado, dice al psicólogo:

- Aunque he sido descalificado, el test me ha parecido muy interesante ¿Puedo hacerle una pregunta, en la misma línea de razonamiento?

Y el psicólogo satisfecho responde: - ¡claro que puede!

- Usted señor, está a la tarde casi noche en una calle mal iluminada. Ahí ve una mujer muy maquillada, con un vestido rojo muy corto, contoneándose y moviendo el bolso, ¿qué es?

- Ah! - dice el psicólogo - ¡es una puta!

- Si, pero ¿qué Puta? ¿Su hermana? ¿Su hija? ¿Su mujer? ¿O su madre?


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2009)

- Padre me confieso que el otro día me acosté con una jovencita de 15 años.

- Bueno hijo, tampoco es para tanto. Ya lo dicen las Escrituras: ‘Hay que enseñar al que no sabe’.

- Sí padre, pero después encontré una señora de 65, que estaba de muy buen ver, y no me negué a su proposición.

- Jesucristo dijo: ‘Dad de comer al hambriento’.

- Ya padre, pero lo más grave es que ayer vi a un moro agachado, con el culito todo redondito, y no me pude reprimir.

- ¡Vaya hijo! Eso ya es más complicado… ¿Pero sabes qué te digo? ¡Al que no crea en Dios que le den por culo!!!


----------



## pachanga (15 Jun 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> La verdad es que de todos los chistes que hemos contado no se podrían contar ni la mitad en "no te rias que es peor" (también conocido como "no te rias que no hay de qué")



Totalmente de acuerdo. Se salvan los mios y poco más.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Jun 2009)

Van dos y se cae pachanga.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (16 Jun 2009)

-Mama mamá en la puerta hay un marciano
-un marciano, por qué dices eso?
-porque dice que es del planeta agostini.


----------



## jonathan (16 Jun 2009)

¿el cruce entre un chucho y un minino que es?..








un chumino


----------



## barullo (16 Jun 2009)

¿Qué es mejor, una pila o una suegra?
Una pila, porque por lo menos tiene un lado positivo.


----------



## pachanga (17 Jun 2009)

Van tres y se caen todos


----------



## luismarple (17 Jun 2009)

Dos amigos que se encuentran en Septiembre:

-Hombre Manolo!! cuanto tiempo!! que tal el verano?? donde has estado de vacaciones??
-En Camboya
-En Camboya?? rayos y centellas!!!
-y tú?
-Yo en Villa Garcia de Arousa
-Villa Garcia de Arousa?? rayas y centollos!!


----------



## markinen (17 Jun 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Dos amigos que se encuentran en Septiembre:
> 
> -Hombre Manolo!! cuanto tiempo!! que tal el verano?? donde has estado de vacaciones??
> -En Camboya
> ...



Qué cabronazo, jajajajajajajaja. Minuto de carcajadas en el curro!!


----------



## markinen (17 Jun 2009)

¿Qué hacen un grupo de vampiros en un tractor?







Sembrar el pánico!!


----------



## popets (17 Jun 2009)

Un tío le dice a una tía:
- te la voy a meter por donde nadie te la ha metido

a lo que ella responde cubriéndose la cara con las manos

-Ay mis ojillos


----------



## Abraham (17 Jun 2009)

Mientras la novia se arregla y baja, un novio charla con los padres de ella en el sofá.

-"_Pues dice la niña que tienes un Peugeot y un piso_" -dice el padre.

-"_Ah, pues me ha entendido mal la pobre. Yo le he dicho que tengo un pollón que me lo piso_".


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2009)

Una mujer lleva a un bebé recién nacido al doctor. La enfermera los hace pasar al consultorio. Cuando el médico se presenta, examina al niño, lo mide, lo pesa y descubre que está debajo del peso normal. Pregunta si lo alimenta con biberón o con el seno materno.

- Seno materno - responde la señora.

- Por favor señora - dice el doctor - descúbrase los pechos.

La mujer obedece, y el médico toca, aprieta, palpa y oprime ambos pechos, en un examen detallado. Luego le indica a la señora que se cubra y le dice:

- Con razón el niño pesa poco señora, usted no tiene leche.

- Ya lo sé. Soy su abuela, ¡pero estoy muy contenta de haber venido!


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2009)

Esto son dos borrachos paseando por la calle de noche. Al pasar por una casa uno de ellos ve que en el balcón hay unas bragas muy grandes tendidas, y le dice al otro:

- ¿A que no sabes de quien son esas bragas?

- No.

- Pues esas bragas son de mi puta madre.

- ¿Como lo sabes? - responde el otro.

Acto seguido el borracho se pone a gritar a la ventana:

- Tú, gorda, sebosa, ¿de quien son esas bragas?

Sale una mujer y dice:

- Esas bragas son de tu puta madre, cabrón.

Entonces el borracho le dice al otro:

- ¿Ves?


----------



## jonathan (17 Jun 2009)

Dice una mujer: -Me voy a ver a mi ginecosiquiatra
- Vamos a ver Maruja, o es ginecologo o es psiquitara
- No es las dos cosas por que cada vez que me toca el chocho me vuelve loca

Una mujer muy bajita que va al ginecologo

- Doctor, doctor, cuando llueve me duele mucho el chocho.
- Aparentemente no tiene nada, vuelva usted un dia de lluvia y le revisaré de nuevo.

Un dia lluvioso vuelve la señora a la consulta, apenas podia andar del escozor;

- Lo ve doctor, es ponerse a llover y me duele como el infierno.

El doctor la examina, coge el bisturi, le hace una pequeña intervención y pregunta

- ¿Que tal ahora?
- Ahora ya no me duele!!! es usted un santo doctor, que es lo que ha hecho
- Fácil, he recortado las botas de agua


----------



## pachanga (18 Jun 2009)

Va uno solo y se pega el hostión.


----------



## barullo (18 Jun 2009)

En una carrera de peces, ¿quién es el que gana?

Sobretodo porque va echando leches, el pez-on...


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (18 Jun 2009)

Tres mariconas muy ruidosas que van de excursión al monte, en esto que una de ellos se detiene tras unos matorrales y a los pocos minutos sale gritando: aaayyy...venid que he tenido un aborto, los otros corrigiédola; pero cómo que un aborto...looca, sii un aborto que vosotras lo que tenéis es mucha envidia mirad que ojitos tiene, veamos pues...aandaaa la hijaputa que sa cagaó encima de un sapo.


----------



## Marlo (18 Jun 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Dos amigos que se encuentran en Septiembre:
> 
> -Hombre Manolo!! cuanto tiempo!! que tal el verano?? donde has estado de vacaciones??
> -En Camboya
> ...



ay que me lol...


----------



## devest (19 Jun 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> En una carrera de peces, ¿quién es el que gana?
> 
> Sobretodo porque va echando leches, el pez-on...



¿Y cuál es el que pierde?





El del...FIN (no me tiréis piedras grandes) xD


----------



## pachanga (19 Jun 2009)

devest dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es el que pierde?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por fin un chiste con gracia!!!


----------



## markinen (19 Jun 2009)

pachanga dijo:


> Por fin un chiste con gracia!!!



Anda, pensaba que ibas a decir que iban los dos peces en la carrera y se cayó el del medio


----------



## Popette (19 Jun 2009)

markinen dijo:


> Anda, pensaba que ibas a decir que iban los dos peces en la carrera y se cayó el del medio




querras decir se _hundió _el del medio


----------



## markinen (19 Jun 2009)

Popette dijo:


> querras decir se _hundió _el del medio



Que va, he dicho lo que hubiese dicho pachanga, que se _cayó_. Mujer, los peces no se hunden, se hunde el Ibex.


----------



## pachanga (19 Jun 2009)

markinen dijo:


> Que va, he dicho lo que hubiese dicho pachanga, que se _cayó_. Mujer, los peces no se hunden, se hunde el Ibex.



Tú tambien tienes "la vena pachanga" eh pillin??:


----------



## markinen (19 Jun 2009)

pachanga dijo:


> Tú tambien tienes "la vena pachanga" eh pillin??:



Ay hamijo, cuando haces pop ya no hay stop 

Bueno, a seguir el hilo...

Cuál es el animal capaz de echar al mono de la jungla??






El salmonete!!


----------



## luismarple (19 Jun 2009)

-Que animal es dos veces animal?
-el gato, porque es gato y araña
-ostias! pues entonces como tu hermana!! que es zorra y cobra!!


----------



## barullo (19 Jun 2009)

Una alta ejecutiva se hospeda en un hotel durante un viaje de trabajo y al sentirse un poco 'SOLA' y con una sensación de libertad que nunca había sentido, decidió llamar a una de esas 'empresas de
acompañantes', que reparten propaganda a la salida de los aeropuertos.
Si bien los servicios están pensados
principalmente para hombres, entre los papeles que tenía, encontró a uno que ofrecía literalmente el servicio masculino y en especial le llamó la atención, uno llamado 'Ferótico'.
Después de analizar con cuidado la fotografía, se decidió a llamarlo..
Con el folleto en sus manos -que temblaban y sudaban por la expectativa- levantó el teléfono y marcó el número que indicaba el panfleto.

EL: '¡Hola!', contestó un hombre con una sensual voz.

ELLA: Hablo del hotel Libertador, habitación 421

EL: Si, si

ELLA: Leí el folleto y veo que sabés de masajes y la verdad es que necesito que vengas a mi habitación y me des uno urgente ... A decir verdad, necesito
masajes relajantes, casi mimos.... ¡No, espera,! en realidad lo que quiero es sexo. Tengo ganas de tener una larga sesión de sexo salvaje.
Quiero hacerlo en la cama, en el suelo, en el balcón, en el pasillo, en la ducha. Quiero
exhibirme, sentirme humillada, que veas lo puta que soy. Pero ¡ya! Estoy hablando en serio, deseo que dure toda la noche y estoy dispuesta a participar en variadas y atípicas cosas; si algo tiene un nombre que puedas pronunciar ¡yo quiero hacerlo!
Traé toda clase de elementos, accesorios y juguetes para que te asegures que me mantendré despierta toooda la noche.....! Quiero que me inmovilices
y que me llenes el cuerpo con lo que quieras, para después limpiárnoslo uno al otro...con la lengua o lo que tu quieras ¿qué te parece? Es más, si puedes venir con un amigo, ven, que quiero que me
hagan todo y sentirme dilatada y destrozada. ¿Qué te parece?

EL: La verdad que suena fantástico... pero,
señora, para hacer llamadas externas primero tiene que marcar el 9!!!!!!


----------



## josemazgz (19 Jun 2009)

Se abre el telón, aparecen dos gitanos y desaparece el telón.


----------



## Ajoporro (19 Jun 2009)

Le dice un argentino a otro :

- Y a vos, ¿ por qué os yaman el gayo ?
- Ki- kieres que te diga ?


----------



## markinen (19 Jun 2009)

Tomando los datos en el INEM:

- Nombre?
- Pepepedro Pepeperez.
- Coño, es usted tartaja?
- No, el tartaja era mi padre, y el del registro civil un hijoputa.


----------



## barullo (19 Jun 2009)

En una cena en la casa blanca están Bush y Tony Blair...

En ésto que se acerca Zapatero y les pregunta: ¿De qué hablais?

Bush y Blair (a la vez): Estamos planeando la III guerra mundial

Zapatero: ¿Y qué planes son esos?

Bush: Vamos a matar a 14 millones de moros y un dentista...

Zapatero: ¿Un dentista? ¿por qué vais a matar un dentista?

Bush: ¿Qué te dije Tony?, nadie va a preguntar por los moros...


----------



## barullo (19 Jun 2009)

-Bueno niños hoy vamos a tener una prueba diferente, Os voy a escribir un número en la pizarra y vosotros, a través de una canción, tendreis que hacer una suma y darme el resultado escrito en la pizarra, ¿queda claro?, pregunta la profesora.

-Siiiiii!!!, contestan todos.

-A ver Luisito, -y la maestra escribe el número 16 en la pizarra- tienes 10 segundos para contestar, comienza el tiempo.

-Señorita, lo tengo: 2 y 2 son 4, 4 y 2 son 6, 6 y 2 son 8 y 8 16.

-Muy bien.

-A ver Jaimito...

-Diga señorita...

-Te toca el turno -y la profesora, con una sonrisita y cara de sobrada piensa: Ahora si que te voy a joder. Y le escribe el 23 en la pizarra.

A los 9 segundos Jaimito dice:

-Señorita, ¿puedo rapear?

-¿Rapear? pregunta la profesora.

Y los demás niños empiezan: Que rapee!! que rapee!! que rapee!!

-Vale, dice la maestra, y comienza Jaimito su melodia:

-La puta profesora, me intenta joder,

con una sumatoria que debo resolver,

los dedos de mis manos, los dedos de mis pies,

la polla y los cojones, sumán veintitrés!!!


----------



## luismarple (19 Jun 2009)

Un hombre a punto de tirarse desde un puente, se le acerca el psicólogo de la policía en estos casos:
-Oiga, está usted bien?? que le pasa?
-Lo he perdido todo, no me quedaba nada en la vida mas que mi trabajo, era cajero en un banco y ayer me echaron, me acusaron de haber robado 150 euros.
-Pero no se suicide por eso, hombre!! contrate un abogado, lléveles a juicio y verá como le readmiten!!
-Y que mierda de abogado voy a contratar con 150 euros??!!!!!


----------



## Canduterio (20 Jun 2009)

Uno gráfico, de rubias...


----------



## barullo (22 Jun 2009)

*Luego decís las tias que si digo...*

Un papá entra en una jugueteria con su hija y le pregunta a la empleada:

-Por favor señorita, buscaba una Barbie para mi hija...¿puedo ver los modelos que tiene?

-Claro señor, tenemos gran variedad:

-Barbie va de compras = 45 euros.

-Barbie va a la playa = 45 euros

-Barbie va de fiesta = 50 euros

-Barbie juega al beisbol = 52 euros

-Barbie va al trabajo = 42 euros

-Barbie va al gimnasio = 60 euros

-Barbie divorciada = 530 euros

Asombrado el padre pregunta:

-Disculpe señorita, ¿por qué la Barbie divorciada cuesta más que las demás?

A lo que la vendedora responde con aires de autosuficiencia:

-Señor, la Barbie divorciada viene...

con la casa de Ken...

con la furgoneta de Ken...

con los coches de Ken...

con el yate de Ken...

y...

con el mejor amigo de Ken


----------



## Blanche du Bois (22 Jun 2009)

Cristóbal Colón pudo descubrir América sólo porque:

¡¡ERA SOLTERO!! 


Si Cristóbal Colón, hubiese tenido una esposa, habría tenido que oír: 


-¿Y por qué tienes que ir tú? - ¿Y por qué no mandan a otro?¿ tu eres el mas tonto? - ¡Todo lo ves redondo! ¿Estas loco o eres idiota? - ¡No conoces ni a mi familia y vas a descubrir el nuevo mundo! - ¿Qué escondes? ¡Ni siquiera sabes adonde vas! - ¿Y sólo van a viajar hombres? ¿Quién se lo va a creer? - ¿Y por qué no puedo ir yo si tú eres el jefe?.... ¡ a mi nunca me llevas de viaje! - ¡Desgraciado, ya no sabes qué inventar para estar fuera de casa? - ¡Si cruzas esa puerta yo me voy con mi madre! 
¡Sinvergüenza! - ¿Y quién es esa tal María? ¿Qué Pinta? ¿Y dices que es una Niña?... ¡Vete a la mierda!... ¡Salido! - ¡Todo lo tenías planeado, maldito! Tu has quedao con esas putas indias. - ¿A mí me vas engañar? 
¿Qué la Reina va a vender sus joyas para que viajes? ¿Me crees tonta o qué? ¿Qué tienes con esa vieja? - 
¡No permitiré que vayas a ningún lado! ¡ siempre te las apañas para dejarme sola! - No va a pasar nada si el mundo sigue plano. 
Así que no te vistas que ...

 ¡no vas!


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (22 Jun 2009)

Que me vas a traer especias para que estén más ricos mis guisos?...estás insinuando que cocino mal?.


----------



## lalo889 (23 Jun 2009)

Estan ZP y la sonso en la cama.

De repente el intrepido e inefable lider, que del remordimiento por la crisis y lo mal que van las cosas no puede dormir, y no deja de darle vueltas al tema, le dice a su mujer:

-Sonso, se esta poniendo la cosa dura.

A lo que la Sonso le responde:

-Joder Jose Luis, hasta en eso tienes que mentir ya.


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2009)

Un hombre se pone a pintar la pared del salón de su casa...

En ésto que aparece su esposa:

-Oye, ¿te pongo un papel debajo?

-No, si ya llego, ya llego...


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2009)

Un profesor le dice a Jaimito:

- Si el rey se llama Juan Carlos, la reina se llama Sofía y tienen tres hijos, ¿Cuantos años tengo yo?

- Tiene usted 44.

- ¡Muy bién! ¿Cómo lo sabes?

- Porque tengo un primo que tiene 22 y es la mitad de gilipollas que usted.


----------



## Almeida (23 Jun 2009)

Se sube el telón, y aparece un cadáver y alrededor todo lleno de mierda.
¿Cómo se llama la película?











El asesino anda suelto


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2009)

Van en un vagón de tren una gorda, una rubia guapísima, un catalán y un madrileño. De repente, el tren se mete en un túnel y se queda el vagón a oscuras. Entonces se oye un guantazo enorme: ZASSS!, el tren pasa el túnel y vuelve la luz. Los cuatro pasajeros se quedan pensando en lo que ha podido ocurrir.

La gorda piensa:

- Seguro que el madrileño le ha metido mano a la rubia, la rubia se ha mosqueado y le ha dado un guantazo.

La rubia piensa:

- Seguro que el madrileño ha intentado meterme mano, se ha equivocado y la gorda le ha metido una ostia.

El catalán piensa:

- Seguro que el madrileño le ha metido mano a la rubia, la rubia se ha equivocado y me ha dado la ostia a mí.

El madrileño piensa:

- A ver si llega otro túnel y le meto otra ostia al catalán.


----------



## barullo (24 Jun 2009)

Están tres amigos viendo un partido de fútbol cuando llega el descanso y empiezan a hablar de sus cosas…

Amigo 1: - Jodeerrrr, mi novia es muy tonta… Me dice el otro día que se va de tiendas, venga a comprar, venga a comprar ¡y va y se compra cuatro ruedas! ¡¡La madre que la parió… pero si no tiene cocheeeeee!!

Amigo 2: - Uyyyy consuélate, porque creo que mi novia es más tonta que la tuya… Va y se me presenta con dos lotes de seis películas cada uno de dvd’s. ¡¡Joder pero si no tenemos dvd… será tonta del culo!!

Amigo 3: - No, no… ni idea tenéis de lo que es la novia más tonta del mundo. Mirad, la mía me viene el otro día de la farmacia con diez cajas de condones para irse de vacaciones con sus amigas a Ibiza, y… ¡¡NO TIENE POLLA TÍOS, NO TIENE POLLA!!


----------



## barullo (24 Jun 2009)

Están dos amigas charlando y le dice una a otra:

- María me se pegan las bragas

- Será se me - contesta la otra.

- No se si será seme o será mierda pero me se pegan…


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2009)

¿A que no sabías de donde viene el palito que se pone en medio del siete? La mayor parte de las tipografías lo han hecho desaparecer, como puede constatar pulsando la tecla de su teclado: 7. Sobre todo desde Aido.

Pero, ¿sabes por qué ha sobrevivido esta barra hasta nuestros días? Hay que remontarse muchos siglos atrás, a los tiempos bíblicos. 

Moisés estaba en el Monte Sinaí, y le fueron dictados los 10 mandamientos, él en voz alta los fue diciendo a la multitud uno a uno. Cuando llegó al siete, Moisés anuncia "No desearás a la mujer del prójimo" .. y entonces numerosas voces se alzaron gritando: *"¡¡¡¡ Tacha el Siete, joder, tacha el siete.....!!!!!!"*


----------



## Almeida (25 Jun 2009)

Se sube el telón, y aparece un barco lleno de cemento blanco en pleno viaje y se va a pique con toda la carga.

¿Cómo se llama el himno?









La mar se yesa (La marsellesa)


----------



## joseph_mary (26 Jun 2009)

Un hippie sube a un colectivo. 
En uno de los asientos esta sentada una bella monja. 
El hippie se acerca y le dice si quiere tener sexo con el. La monja, sorprendida, declina amablemente el ofrecimiento y se baja en la parada siguiente.El chofer del colectivo llama al hippie y le dice: 
Si quieres, yo puedo decirte como enganchar a la monja. Todos los jueves a la medianoche, esa monja va al cementerio a rezar. 
Si te pones una tunica blanca y una mascara que brille en la oscuridad,le puedes decir que eres Dios y ordenarle que tenga sexo contigo. 
Al hippie le parece una excelente idea, y al jueves siguiente a la medianoche,esta escondido en el cementerio con la tunica y la mascara.
Cuando llega la monja, el hippie salta y le dice:
-¡¡¡SOY DIOS!!! He escuchado tus plegarias y he decidido responderlas, pero primero deberas tener sexo conmigo... 
La monja accede, pero le pide que sea sexo anal, de manera de conservar la virginidad dado que esta casada con la iglesia.
El Hippie esta de acuerdo y lo hacen.
Al terminar, se arranca la mascara de la cara y le grita: 
- ¡¡JA JA JA !! Soy el hippie!! 
y la monja le responde: 
¡¡¡JA JA JA !!!Soy el chofer del colectivo!


----------



## Popette (26 Jun 2009)

El colectivo???? eso es un autobus??? (por deducción)


----------



## joseph_mary (26 Jun 2009)

Digo yo, me ha llegado así por correo, y no qureía editarlo, estaba vago 

Yo creo que se entiende, no?


----------



## Pepius (26 Jun 2009)

Popette dijo:


> El colectivo???? eso es un autobus??? (por deducción)



efectiviguonder

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q7L2PoF2Ks8&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q7L2PoF2Ks8&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Promotor alucinado (26 Jun 2009)

Pasa un coche a 196 km/h y le dice un poli a otro: 
- ¿Ese no es al que le quitamos el carnet? 
- Sí es ese, vamos a por él. 
Paran al tío del coche y le preguntan: 
- ¿y el carnet? 
- ¡No jodan que me lo han perdido!.


----------



## Promotor alucinado (26 Jun 2009)

Paco está en un Bar acompañado de una rubia espectacular, cuando comienza el telediario de las 21:00.
El presentador cuenta la historia de un hombre que está en el ático de un edificio y que amenaza con saltar al vacío. La rubia mira a Paco y le pregunta:
- ¿Crees que va a saltar?
- Eso parece, dice Paco.
- Pues yo creo que no, responde la rubia.
Paco coloca un billete de 100 € sobre la barra y dice:
- ¿Apostamos?
Justo en el momento en que la rubia pone su billete sobre la barra, el hombre del noticiario salta y se mata.
La rubia, muy afectada, le da su billete a Paco y le dice:
- Una apuesta es una apuesta. Toma tu dinero.
Luego, Paco admite:
- Yo había visto el noticiario de las 15:00 y sabía que se tiraría.
La rubia responde:
- Yo también lo había visto, pero jamás pensé que se volvería a tirar.....


(PD: Que no se ofendan las rubias espectaculares, es cosa del tópico )


----------



## barullo (26 Jun 2009)

Núnca había entendido porqué las necesidades sexuales de los hombres y las mujeres son tan diferentes entre si… Núnca había entendido todas esas idioteces de que las mujeres son de Venus y los hombres de Marte. Y núnca había entendido porqué los hombres piensan con la cabeza y las mujeres con el corazón.

Pero… Una noche, mi esposa y yo nos fuimos a la cama. Y bueno, empezamos a acariciarnos, el inevitable agarre de tetas, el trasero, etc. La cuestión era que ya estaba listo y en ese momento, me dice:

- Ahora no tengo ganas mi amor, sólo quiero que me abraces.

Eso me lo dice con una cara de cínica… Yo dije:

- ¡¿¿QUEEEEEEEE??!

Entonces me dijo las palabras mágicas de toda mujer:

- No sabes conectarte con mis necesidades emocionales como mujer.

- ¡NO JODAAAAAASSS!

Al final, el asunto era que esa noche no iba a haber pelea. Guardé los aceites afrodisíacos, apagué las velas, quité el CD de Alejandro Sanz (que en ese momento casi siempre funciona), apagué el equipo de sonido…

Me dí una buena ducha con agua helada a ver si podía calmar a la bestia y me puse a ver ‘Discovery’, a todo volumen para no dejar dormir a la hija de mi suegra… Después de un rato me quedé dormido.
Al día siguiente fuimos de compras al Corte Inglés, entramos a una tienda, me fui a ver relojes mientras ella se probaba tres modelitos carísimos.

Como mujer al fin no podía decidirse por uno u otro, le dije que se llevara los tres. Entonces me dijo que necesitaba unos zapatos que le hicieran juego! a 290 € el par, le contesté que me parecía bien. Luego fuimos a la sección de ropa sport, de donde salimos con unas chamarras con plumas y una Bolsa Luis Vuiton.

¡Estaba tan emocionada!

Yo creo que pensaba que me había vuelto loco, pero de todas maneras las traía. Pienso que me estaba poniendo a prueba cuando me pidió una faldita muy corta para jugar tenis, si no sabe ni correr, mucho menos jugar tenis.

Entró en ’shock’ cuando le dije cómprate todo lo que quieras. Ella estaba casi excitada sexualmente después de todo esto; entonces dijo la palabra mágica de toda mujer:

- Ven cariño, mi vida, mi sol… (y otras chorradas que dicen las mujeres), vamos a la caja a pagar.

Fue aquí cuando, de repente faltando solo una persona para pagar le dije:

- Mi amor, creo que ahora no tengo ganas de comprar todo esto…

De verdad, ojalá le hubieran visto la cara, se quedó pálida cuando le dije:

- Tan solo quiero que me abraces.

Empezó a poner cara de que se iba a desmayar, se le paralizó la parte izquierda del cuerpo, le dio un tic nervioso en el ojo derecho y le dije:

- No sabes conectarte con mis necesidades financieras como hombre.


----------



## Sr_Resgistrador (26 Jun 2009)

Gracias a todos por este hilo :O


----------



## barullo (26 Jun 2009)

Esto es un señor que se presenta a las oposiciones de funcionario de su ayuntamiento. Aprueba y lo citan en el consistorio para explicarle de que va a ir el trabajo y cuando llega se sienta en frente del encargado de personal que le pregunta.

-Bueno don Luis pues como ya sabe usted empezará mañana mismo a trabajar, si no tiene usted ningun problema, vendrá usted a las 08:00h, y terminará a las 15:00h de lunes a viernes.

- No señor ninguno, bueno uno sí pero no impide nada para el trabajo, y es que por culpa de un accidente no tengo testículos.

-Ah, en ese caso vengase usted a las 12:30h y se ira usted a las 13:30h.

-¿Y eso por qué señor?

- Pues porque aquí, el resto del tiempo lo que hacemos es tocarnos los huevos, y así usted no se sentirá discriminado.


----------



## barullo (26 Jun 2009)

Se encuentran un inglés, un alemán y un español en una cafetería y toman unas copas juntos.

De repente el inglés les dice a los otros:

- Oye, ese de ahí de enfrente es igualito a Jesucristo.

- Bah, que va a ser Jesucristo.

- Que sí, que sí. Pero si es igualito. La barba, la túnica… Ese
de ahí es Jesucristo seguro!

Se levanta el inglés, se dirige hacia el hombre de la mesa y tanto le insiste que ya el hombre le susurra al inglés:

- Mira, efectivamente soy Jesucristo, pero por favor habla bajito y no digas a nadie porque me vas a formar un escándalo impresionante en la cafetería. Como los demás se enteren verás…

El inglés loco de alegría le dice:

- Tengo una lesión en la rodilla que me hice de pequeño haciendo Aikido. Por favor, cúrame.

Jesucristo le pone la mano sobre la rodilla y le cura.

Y el inglés se va a su mesa y, claro, se lo cuenta todo al alemán y al español.

Se levanta el alemán y va corriendo hasta la mesa de Jesucristo y le dice:

- Oye, que me ha dicho mi amigo que tú eres Jesucristo. Tengo un ojo de cristal, por favor cúrame.

Jesucristo le pone la mano en el ojo y se lo cura.

Entonces el alemán se va a su mesa y se lo cuenta a sus amigos.

Jesucristo empieza a pensar que en breves instantes aparecerá por allí el español queriendo, como todos, que le cure.

Pero el tiempo pasa y el español no va.
Y entonces Jesucristo, ya mosqueado y picado por la curiosidad, se levanta y se va hacia la mesa donde están los tres y, poniéndole una mano en el hombro al español, le pregunta:

- Oye, ¿tú por qué no…?

Y el español salta de la silla y apartándose violentamente le dice:

- ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡EH, EH, EEEHHHH!!!! QUILLOOOO , SIN TOCAR, VALE, QUE ESTOY DE BAJA!!!!


----------



## barullo (27 Jun 2009)

Estaba una mujer en el aeropuerto esperando la salida de su vuelo. En eso que ve una báscula y le da por pesarse. Saca una moneda y la deposita. La báscula le habla y le dice:

- Tu peso es 70 kgrs. y tu futuro es el siguiente: ‘Al bajarte de esta báscula te vas a tirar un pedo’.

La mujer exclama sorprendida:

- ¡Lo que hay que oir! Ahora resulta que hasta una báscula me va a predecir el futuro…

Al bajarse de la báscula con el esfuerzo, la mujer se tira un pedo, se queda sorprendidísima y dice:

- ¡¡No lo puedo creer!! Esto es una maravilla. Yo me vuelvo a pesar…

Saca otra moneda, la deposita y la báscula le dice:

- Tu peso es de 69.9 kgrs. (por el pedo que te has tirado) y tu futuro es el siguiente: ‘Al entrar al baño te vas a encontrar a tu ex-novio y vas a hacer el amor con él a pesar de estar casada’.

La mujer exclama:

- ¡¡¡Hayy poor faaavooor!!! ¿Cómo me voy a encontrar a mi ex-novio en el baño de mujeres y aquí en el aeropuerto?

Al entrar al baño se encuentra con su ex-novio y sin pensárselo dos veces, se echan un polvito de pie y la mujer sale del baño diciendo:

- ¡No puede ser! ¡¡Esta báscula es una maravilla!! Yo me vuelvo a pesar…

Deposita otra moneda y la báscula dice:

- Tu peso es de 68.8 kgrs (por el desgaste del polvete) y tu futuro es el siguiente: ‘Por pedorra, puta y cansina, ACABAS DE PERDER EL AVION’.


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (27 Jun 2009)

Doce candidatos a sacerdotes iban a ser ordenados.

La prueba final consistía en formarse en una línea recta, totalmente desnudos, en el jardín,
mientras una sexy, hermosa y bien dotada bailarina exótica, totalmente desnuda, realizaría un excitante baile oriental.

A cada aspirante se le había atado una campanilla en el pene y se les advirtió que el que hiciera sonar la campanilla no se le ordenaría Sacerdote,
ya que eso demostraría que no había llegado a alcanzar el estado de pureza espiritual que requerían.

Es así como la bella dama inicia su excitante baile delante del primer candidato.

El candidato soportó estoicamente, y no hubo reacción alguna...

Y lo mismo sucedió con el segundo, y el tercero... Y el cuarto...

El prior estaba maravillado.

Cuando la bailarina llegó al último, la campanilla empezó a sonar y a saltar como loca, hasta que se le salió y cayo al suelo.

El candidato, completamente avergonzado... Se agachó a recogerla y...


... el resto de las campanillas empezaron a sonar...


----------



## barullo (28 Jun 2009)

Según se cuenta, la Familia Real Española tiene por costumbre, después de la cena, jugar a las adivinanzas, bajo la dirección de Doña Sofía.

Sofía: - Bien, vamos a empezar el juego. Primera adivinanza: larga y afilada cual estilete, por la punta saca y mete, y por detrás lleva el ojete.

Leti: - Eso debe ser una polla, ¿no?

Sofía: - Por Dios, es una aguja. El bolso de la señora que doña Letizia se va.

Felipe: - Mamá, discúlpala que ella no entiende de protocolo. Poco a poco irá aprendiendo.

Sofía: - Está bien, le daré otra oportunidad. Segunda adivinanza: Grande y blanca la quisiera, que entre las piernas no me cupiera.

Leti: - Eso sí es una polla, ¿no?

Sofía: - ¡Por todos los Santos! Es una yegua. El bolso de la señora que doña Letizia se va.

Felipe: - Mamá, por favor, discúlpala, que viene de TVE y allí son muy blasfemos. Dale otra oportunidad.

Sofía: - Está bien. La última, pero ninguna más. Tercera adivinanza: Cimbel matutino, con forma de pepino, que por delante escupe gotas y por detrás le cuelgan dos pelotas.

Leti: - Mi bolso, ¡PERO ESO ES UNA POLLA COMO UNA OLLA!


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (28 Jun 2009)

Papá! En el cole me llaman hijoputa!
Y a mi qué?
A ti cornudo.

<hr style="color: rgb(204, 204, 204); background-color: rgb(204, 204, 204);" size="1">  Es importante encontrar a una mujer que se ocupe de las tareas del hogar, de los niños y que sea fiel. 

Es importante encontrar a una mujer alegre, que comparta tus aficiones y que te haga reír. 

Es importante encontrar a una mujer cariñosa, con quien se pueda hablar, que escuche y no te ralle con sus historias. 

Es importante encontrar a una mujer que sea buena en la cama y que adore tener sexo contigo. 

Es MUY, pero MUY IMPORTANTE, que estas 4 mujeres NO se conozcan entre sí.

 <hr style="color: rgb(204, 204, 204); background-color: rgb(204, 204, 204);" size="1">
Llega un hombre a una tienda y pregunta:
Tienen tarjetas de San Valentín en las que ponga "Para mi único y verdadero amor"?
Si, claro que tenemos.
Deme cuatro por favor.


----------



## barullo (29 Jun 2009)

Tres viejos están sentados en un banco tomando el sol.

- Jo… Si es que hay que ver lo que es la edad… Tengo 70 años, y todos los días a las 7 en punto me levanto con unas ganas horribles de mear. Pero no hay forma, tu, me paso el día entero queriendo mear pero no puedo.

- Pues eso no es nada. a mis ochenta años, me levanto a las 8 y lo primero que hago es irme a cagar, pero nada, que no hay manera, oye, y así me paso el día entero.

- Lo mío es peor. Con mis noventa años, yo meo todos los días a las 7 y cago a las ocho; luego, a las nueve, me despierto.


----------



## barullo (29 Jun 2009)

- ¡Nena! Menea el culo rapidito y súbeme un café con dos bollitos, anda guapa. ¡¡Pero ya!!

Al otro lado del teléfono se oye una voz varonil que dice:

- ¡Gilipollas! Te has equivocado de extensión. ¿sabes con quién estás hablando? Estás hablando con el director general, ¡¡imbécil!!

Y el otro contesta:

- ¡¡Y tu que, explotador de los huevos!! ¡¡Pedazo de hijoputa!! ¿Sabes con quién estás hablando?

El director general responde:

- No.

Y el empleado contesta:

- Uff, menos mal… - y cuelga.


----------



## barullo (29 Jun 2009)

*Joder con la crisis*

Un optimista leyendo el periodico exclama:

- ¡¡¡Cómo siga esto así, vamos a comer todos mierda!!!

Y su amigo el pesimista, preocupado y con voz temblorosa:

- ¿¿Pero habrá para todos??


----------



## barullo (29 Jun 2009)

Esto que es un chino que está meando nada más y nada menos que en plena Plaza Catalunya de Barcelona, a lo que se le acerca por detrás un Mosso d’Esquadra y le dice:

- Escolta…

A lo que el chino responde:

- Es colta pero golda


----------



## Almeida (29 Jun 2009)

Un chino le dice a otro:

- Me he complado un coche nuevo, un alfa.
- Lomeo?
- Lo meas y te doy una hostia.


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2009)

Van dos colegas por la selva y uno se va a mear. Al rato, el que se ha quedado esperando oye los gritos de auxilio del que se ha ido a mear, éste va corriendo a ver que le pasa.

Al llegar le dice:
- ¿Qué te pasa?
- Que estaba meando y me ha picado una serpiente en la punta del nabo.
- Voy a llamar a el médico haber que me dice.

El caso es que éste llama al médico y le dice:
- Doctor, que a mi amigo le ha picado una serpiente en la punta del nabo, ¿qué hago?
- Tranquilo, solo tienes que succionar hasta que salga todo el veneno.

Entonces el amigo dolorido le pregunta:
- ¿Qué te a dicho el doctor?

A lo que su amigo le contesta:
- Que estas muerto tio...


----------



## karolaina93 (1 Jul 2009)

le dice una gallina a un pavo "feliz navidad" y el pavo le responde "tu puta madre"


----------



## destroyo (1 Jul 2009)

Uno de riojanos 

Le dice una madre a su niño:
- Mocete, como no te pares de dar vueltas... ¡Te clavo el otro pie al suelo!


----------



## destroyo (1 Jul 2009)

Se abre el telón. Se ve a un grupo de skinheads machacando a una vieja tirada en el suelo. Se cierra el telón. ¿Cómo se llama la película?

Pateando a Miss Daisy


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2009)

karolaina93 dijo:


> le dice una gallina a un pavo "feliz navidad" y el pavo le responde "tu puta madre"


----------



## barullo (3 Jul 2009)

En un zoo de EE.UU. acaban de recibir un burro andaluz, regalo de la Junta de Andalucía a Bush en su última visita a Granada. Los responsables del zoo, como es el primer burro que tienen, no saben donde colocarlo y después de mucho pensar, deciden ponerlo con una cebra solitaria, pensando que tal vez puedan aparearse y conseguir una especie animal nueva. La cebra, con ganas de intimar, se acerca al burro y le pregunta:

- ¿Are you single?

A lo que el burro responde:

- ¿Que si 'shingo'?, espera que zepa como quitarte er pijamita y te va-a enterá.....


----------



## barullo (5 Jul 2009)

Se abre el telon y se ve un cartelote con dos mariquitas...

Como se llama la pelicula?

Posterguei


----------



## barullo (5 Jul 2009)

Un día me levanté temprano, me vestí lentamente, hice café, agarré mis palos de golf, me fui silenciosamente al garaje, puse los palos en el coche, y procedí a sacar el coche del garaje bajo una lluvia torrencial. Estaba toda la calle inundada y el viento gélido soplaba a 100 km/h. Volví a entrar el coche en el garaje, puse la radio y me enteré de que el mal tiempo iba a durar todo el día. Entré de nuevo en mi casa, me desvestí silenciosamente y me deslicé dentro de la cama. Despacito me acurruqué contra la espalda de mi mujer, y le susurré al oído:

-¡El tiempo afuera está horrible!

Ella me contestó medio dormida:

-Ya lo sé. ¿Te puedes creer que el gilipollas de mi marido se fue a jugar al golf?


----------



## Almeida (7 Jul 2009)

En una convención de putas, una madrileña le pregunta a una gallega:

- Oye, ¿tú follas a oscuras?
- Yo me follo a os curas, a os monaguillos, a os obispos...


----------



## barullo (7 Jul 2009)

Hotel de una capital de provincia. Tarde de invierno. Llueve mansamente sobre las calles desiertas. Nuestro héroe, después de haber comprobado que no hay fútbol en la tele, que el hilo musical no funciona y de haber agotado el mueble-bar, hojea distraídamente la Biblia que hay sobre la mesita de noche. Parece animarse y descuelga el teléfono.
- Recepción.
- Buenas tardes, señorita. ¿Tienen horarios de trenes?
- Pues no, lo siento.
- No importa, gracias. Por cierto, !que voz tan agradable tiene usted!.
- Me pregunto a que hora termina su turno...
Nuestro héroe, echando mano de toda su labia, convence a la telefonista para que se tome una copa en su habitación.
La telefonista sube y naturalmente terminan en la cama.
Mientras disfrutan del segundo pitillo después del acto, la telefonista, con ojos risueños dice:
- !Quien me iba a decir a mi que iba a terminar en la cama contigo!. Si apenas nos conocemos...
- Pues yo lo sabia. Responde nuestro héroe.
- !Que lo sabias! Y ?Como?.
- Muy sencillo: esta escrito en la Biblia.
- En la Biblia. !Que me dices! ¿En qué capitulo? ¿En qué versículo?
- No, no, aquí en la contraportada, escrito a bolígrafo:
!!!LA TELEFONISTA FOLLA!!!


----------



## barullo (7 Jul 2009)

Un señor de 80 años llega al medico para un chequeo de rutina y el doctor le pregunta como se siente.
- Nunca estuve mejor! -le responde- Tengo una novia de 18 años embarazada que tendrá un hijo mío.
El doctor piensa por un momento y dice:
- Permítame contarle una historia. Yo conocí a un hombre que era un ávido cazador, nunca se perdió una temporada de caza, pero un día salió rápido y se confundió, tomando su paraguas en vez de su rifle.
El Dr. continua:
- Así que el estaba en el bosque y apareció un gran oso frente a el. El levantó su paraguas, le apunto al oso y disparó.
- ¿Y que paso?! -preguntó el anciano.
- El oso cayo muerto frente a el.
- Es imposible -exclamo el señor- algún otro hombre debe haberlo hecho!
- A este punto quería llegar... -dijo el doctor.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (7 Jul 2009)

En la consulta de un ginecólogo entra una pareja
- Doctor, después de varios años de vida marítima, no tenemos trascendencia. Creo que yo soy imponente o mi mujer esmeril
- El doctor contesta: querrá decir impotente o estéril
- respuesta: da igual, ambas palabras son sinagogas


----------



## barullo (8 Jul 2009)

Una chica joven que entra en un bar y empieza a beber Whiskys. Cuando ya va tan borracha que casi ni se aguanta, aparece un primo lejano que no había visto desde hacía mucho tiempo por el local y le dice:

- Oye, quieres algo para beber

- Si, un Whisky responde ella

El chico viendo el estado en que está la chica se aprovecha de ella y se la tira repetidas veces.
Al terminar, la chica vuelve al local y se encuentra a su mejor amigo de cuando iba a la escuela y este le dice:

- Oye, quieres algo para beber

- Si, un Whisky, responde ella borrachísima

Este también, al ver su estado, se aprovecha de ella y se la tira repetidas veces
Al volver al local, se encuentra a un compañero de trabajo, quien le dice:

- Oye, quieres algo para beber

- Si, un Whisky responde ella, ya casi sin que se le entienda

El compañero al ver su estado deplorable, se la tira sin ningún tipo de contemplación repetidas veces.
La chica decide que por esa noche ya ha habido suficiente y que quiere ir a dormir, así que se va para su casa y a lo que llega su compañero de piso le pregunta:

- Oye quieres algo para beber

- Si, un Vodka, que el Whisky me irrita el coño


----------



## barullo (9 Jul 2009)

- Papá, tengo que hacer un trabajo para la escuela. Te puedo hacer una pregunta?

- Claro, hijo. ¿Qué quieres saber?

- ¿Qué es la politica?

- Bueno, tomemos nuestra casa como ejemplo. Yo soy el que traigo el dinero a casa, así que se me puede llamar “el capitalismo”. Tu madre es la que administra ese dinero, por lo que la podemos llamar “el gobierno”. Entre los dos cuidamos de ti y de tus necesidades, entonces tú serías “el pueblo”. A la sirvienta la podemos llamar “la clase trabajadora” y tu hermana pequeña sería “el futuro”. ¿Entiendes hijo?

- No estoy seguro. Tengo que pensarlo.

Esa noche, cuando el llanto de su hermanita lo despierta, el chico va a ver qué pasa. Al ver que la niña ha ensuciado el pañal, va a la habitación de sus padres pero se encuentra a su madre durmiendo profundamente. Va entonces a la habitación de la sirvienta, para descubrir a su padre en la cama con ella. El chico golpea la puerta, pero nadie lo escucha, por lo que vuelve a dormir a su habitación. A la mañana siguiente el niño le comenta a su padre:

- Papá, creo que ahora entiendo lo que es la política.

- Muy bien. ¿Me lo puedes explicar con tus palabras?

- Bueno, mientras el capitalismo se folla a la clase obrera y el gobierno no le hace caso a nada, el pueblo es ignorado completamente y el futuro está lleno de mierda!


----------



## barullo (9 Jul 2009)

Un anciano estaba en estado crítico. Sintiendo la muerte cerca llamó a su hombre de confianza y le dijo:

- Quiero hacerme socio del Real Madrid y quiero que me consigas un formulario para hacerlo.

El amigo le dijo:

- Te conseguiré el formulario sin problemas, pero ¿para que quieres hacerte ahora socio del Madrid? Estás muy enfermo y eres del Atleti ¿no?…

- Es asunto mío - Respondió el anciano.

Unos días más tarde, en otra visita que le hizo su hombre de confianza, tuvo un fuerte acceso de tos…

El amigo, todavía intrigado, le volvió a preguntar:

- Solo por curiosidad… ¿Por qué ese interés de convertirte en socio del Madrid, antes de morir?

El anciano le respondió, apenas repuesto de su ataque de tos, y con un hilo de voz:

- Para que se muera antes uno del Madrid que uno de Atleti…


----------



## barullo (11 Jul 2009)

-Oye, ¿tú te acostabas con tu mujer antes de casarte?

-Yo sí. ¿Y tú?

-Yo también..., pero que conste que aún no te conocía.


----------



## barullo (11 Jul 2009)

-Mi amiga le ha confesado todas las infidelidades a su marido.

-¡Qué valor!

-Déjate de tonterías... ¡Qué memoria!


----------



## barullo (11 Jul 2009)

-Abuelita, abuelita, ¿por qué tienes esa frente tan sudada?

-Abuelita, abuelita, ¿por qué tienes los ojos tan estirados?

-Abuelita, abuelita, ¿por qué tienes los dientes tan apretados?

-Caperucita, coño, ¡déjame cagar tranquila!


----------



## Blanche du Bois (12 Jul 2009)

Va, imaginaos que es española: _ellalovale_. Que lo disfrutéis. De nada, chicos 

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZPghhokaZdA&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZPghhokaZdA&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Pepinho (12 Jul 2009)

Qué le dice el ordenador (Main Frame) al portátil: ¿Tan pequeño y ya computas?


----------



## Pepinho (12 Jul 2009)

Vagón de un tren de los 50. A medida que se acerca a un tunel, la señora de al lado le pide al paisano, que suba la ventanilla para evitar entrada de carbonilla.
¡ Es lo mismo ¡ Contesta el payo.
Otro tunel y la misma historia y así hasta diez veces.
Mosqueada la señora le pregunta: ¿Porqué cada vez que le pido que suba la ventanilla, me contesta siempre " es lo mismo"
Respuesta del paisano: Es lo mismo, no tiene cristal.


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

Un obispo estaba preocupado porque se queria retirar pero no sabia a quien dejar como sucesor porque en el pueblo todo el mundo decia que los curas eran algo degenerados.
Entonces decide investigar si ese rumor era cierto. Entra vestido de civil en una Iglesia y observa el comportamiento de los curas.
Al poco tiempo entra al confesionario una diosa terrible vestida con una minifalda y un gran escote.
El obispo se acerca al confesionario y escucha:
- "Padre, metamela en la boca", dice la chica.
- "No hija, esa boca te la dio Dios para orar y alabarlo",- le contesto el curita.
El obispo al escuchar esto se ilusiono con la rectitud del cura y siguio escuchando:
- "Padre, metamela entre las tetas", le pidio la muchacha. - "No hija, Dios te dio esos senos para amamantar a tus hijos, no podria hacer eso",- le replico el cura.
El obispo estaba asombrado con la fuerza de voluntad del cura.
Estaba muy contento al saber que por lo menos este cura era muy correcto.
Y siguio escuchando:
- "Padre, entonces metamela en la concha",- le pidio muy excitada la chica.
- "No hija, ese es el organo sagrado que Dios te ha dado para que des a luz a tus hijos, para que des vida, no podria hacer eso",- le contesto rectamente el cura.
El obispo estaba emocionadisimo. No podia creer la resistencia del cura frente a la tentacion que se le presentaba.
Ya decidido a poner al cura como su sucesor sigue escuchando a la chica que dice:
- "Bueno padre, metamela donde quiera pero saquemela del culo que me esta matando"


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

Va un hombre al médico y le dice:
- ¡Doctor Doctor, tengo tres huevos, y el médico le dice: - ¿Cómo que tiene tres huevos?, eso no puede ser, a ver, y el médico le mete la mano dentro de los calzonzillos para tocarle los huevos y después de un rato inspeccionando le dice al paciente:
- ¡Oiga, pues yo sólo que toco dos huevos!, y el hombre le contesta:
- Ya, si es que sólo tengo dos, pero estaba aburrido en casa y tenía ganas de que alguien me tocase los huevos.


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

Piropos para no ligar 




¡¡¡Dime quién es tu ginecólogo para chuparle el dedo!!! ¡¡¡Tienes dos ojos como dos sartenes que cuando te los miro se me fríen los huevos!!!
¡¡¡Niña!!! ¡¡¡Estás más apretada que los tornillos de un submarino!!! ¡¡¡María!!! ¡¡¡Tienes unos ojos que..., que..., que te comería todo el coño!!!
¡¡¡Si fueras barco pirata te comería el tesoro que tienes entre las patas!!!
¡¡¡Me gustaría que fueses un pollo para meterte el palo por el culo y hacerte sudar!!!

¡¡¡Señora!!! ¡¡¡Le cambio la hija por un piano y así tocamos los dos!!! ¡¡¡Sería capaz de follarme a tu perro para entrar en tu familia!!!
¡¡¡Estás tan buena que te haría un traje de saliva!!! ¡¡¡Con ese culo te invito a cagar en mi casa!!!
¡¡¡Si me caigo ya se donde agarrarme!!! ¡¡¡Preciosa!!! ¡¡¡Con esa mirada tan dulce me dan ganas de chuparte un ojo!!!
¡¡¡Mozaa!!! ¡¡¡Si tu culo fuera un banco te la metería a plazo fijo!!! ¡¡¡Eso son carnes y no las que echa mi madre al cocido!!!
¡¡¡Eres más enrollada que las pelotas de mis pinreles!!! ¡¡¡Estas tan buena que te comería con ropa y todo, aunque estuviera un mes cagando trapos!!!
¡¡¡Eso si es un culo y no lo que quita mi madre a los tomates!!! ¡¡¡No te lo vas a creer, pero yo hace 30 segundos era maricón!!!
!!! Con un culo tan bonito tienes que cagar bombones!!! ¡¡¡Te comería y me cosería el culo para no cagarte!!!
¡¡¡Guapa!!! ¡¡¡Que meas colonia!!! ¡¡¡Si tu fueras mi madre, mi padre dormía en la escalera!!!
¡¡¡No tengo pelos en la lengua porque tú no quieres!!! Bueno, ¿qué? Digo alguna tontería o me la chupas aquí mismo.
¡¡¡Dime cómo te llamas y te pido para los Reyes!!!¿Crees en el amor a primera vista o tengo que volver a pasar delante de ti?
Qué bonitas piernas... ¿A qué hora abren? Estoy luchando contra la necesidad de hacerte esta noche la mujer más feliz del mundo.
¿Bailas? -No. -Entonces... de follar ni hablar, ¿no? Si estás buscando el tocador de damas, no busques más: soy yo.
Mátame si no te sirvo, pero primero pruébame. Estoy buscando el 1/2 para llevarte a mi 1/4.
Estoy buscando diosas para una nueva religión... y acabo de elegirte. Mañana me meto en un convento para ser cura... ¿Me ayudas a disfrutar la última noche?
¡Uy, qué perro más encantador! ¿Tiene número de teléfono? Mañana... ¿Te despierto con el codo o con el teléfono?
¿Te estudio o te trabajo? Bonitos pantalones, quedarían muy bien en el suelo de mi dormitorio.
Discúlpame... ¿Tienes hora?... es que se me paró cuando te vi. El médico me prohibió levantar cosas pesadas... ¿Me ayudas a hacer pipí?
Hola, soy nuevo acá, ¿me puedes decir dónde queda tu apartamento? ¿Te importa si compartimos el taxi hacia mi casa?
Tengo bonitos relojes, ¿quieres ver mi mesita de noche? Podría sacarte de mi sucia lista de fantasías si quieres.
Bonita blusa, ¿puedo hablarte sin ella? Tengo sed, nena, y tú hueles a Gatorade.
A la chica de la fotocopiadora: -Reproduciendo ¿eh?... ¿Puedo ayudar? Perdí mi número de teléfono, ¿me das el tuyo?
Jugar al doctor es para niños, ven y juguemos al ginecólogo. ¡Mamografías gratis, aquí sus mamografías gratis!
Señorita, si ya perdió su virginidad, ¿me podría regalar la cajita en que venía?Perdón, ¿no estás algo cansada?
-No, ¿por? -Porque estuviste dando vueltas en mi cabeza todo el día.
Miedo te tenía que dá si supieras donde me cuelgo la toalla mojá y el albornoz cada vez que pienso en tu cuerpo.Te voy a comer tol abujero negro sideral.
Tienes mas polvos que las chancletas de Kung Fu.Te voy a echar un polvo tan salvaje tan salvaje que nos va a salir el hijo vikingo (y del Athleti...)
Chavalota, haria contigo mas cosas que las que haría ma***ver en bricomania.Si tu fueras un bollycao me comería hasta el cromo.
Tu padre debía tener el cipote como el cincel de Miguel Ángel pa´hacer semejante escultura.


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

Se sube el telón y aparece Alejandro Lequio mastur***dose...

Se baja el telón...


¿Cómo se llama la pelicula?




















































































El conde "yácula"


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

Un hombre ya maduro contrató una secretaria.

Era una mujer joven, ingeniosa, gentil y, sobre todo, muy hermosa.

Un día, mientras tomaba dictado, notó que su jefe tenía la bragueta abierta.

Terminó el dictado y se dispuso a salir de la oficina cuando, antes de
cerrar la puerta,dijo:

'Por cierto, señor, la puerta de su cuartel está abierta.'

El hombre no entendió el comentario; no obstante, al poco rato se dio
cuenta de que el cierre de sus pantalones estaba abajo.

Al hombre le hizo gracia la manera en la que su secretaria se había
referido al pequeño incidente y decidió aprovechar la oportunidad para
coquetear un poco, por lo que la llamó a su oficina: (que raro, verdad)

'Dígame, señorita, cuando vio que la puerta de mi cuartel estaba
abierta, por casualidad no vio también a un soldado en posición de ataque, así muy firme?'

Oh, no, señor! Lo único que vi fue un veterano de guerra sin fuerzas
echado entre dos viejas mochilas de campaña................


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

Un pobre hombre estaba acostado en su cama, con una enfermedad terminal, le quedaban pocas horas de vida.
De repente huele el aroma de la comida que más le gustaba: unas empanadas caseras de carne recién hechas !!
Para él no había nada mejor en el mundo que las empanadas de su mujer Chepa.
Haciendo un esfuerzo sobrehumano, baja las escaleras y, dirigiéndose al comedor, empieza a percibir el vapor que lleva el aroma a masa de carne de cerdo y pollo que desde la cocina emanaba.
Llega hasta la mesa de madera donde se encontraban extendidas las suculentas empanadas y toma una, viendo que sus esfuerzos habían valido la pena, sería como su último deseo, cuando repentinamente... zácate... siente un fuerte golpe de cucharón en la cabeza que merma sus facultades y casi lo hace caer presa de la debilidad en sus piernas.
Tratando de no desplomarse al suelo hace un giro por voltear la vista, alcanza a ver a su mujer con un cucharón de hierro en la mano, diciéndole:
Ni se te ocurra, carajo ....! son pa'l velorio...!


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

Una viejita, en la mitad de un servicio religioso, se inclina y le dice al oído al esposo:
- Me acabo de tirar un pedito silencioso... ¿Qué hago?...
Y el marido le responde:
- Ahora nada, pero después cambiale las pilas al audífono.


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

Estaban unos gringos jugando pocker. En eso que llega un mexicano y les dice
"Aver pinchis gringos vamos a Jugar cuchuflais" Un gringo le pregunta
"Oh man, pero como jugarse esou?? El mexicano les dice "No pus ustedes tranquilos, hay van viendo y aprenden."
En la primera mano todos pusieron su apuesta y tomaron sus cartas y el mexicano rapido pone las cartas en la mesa y dice CUCHUFLAIS!!!, y agarra todas la fichas de apuestas.
Todos los gringos se quedaron extrañados.
A la siguiente mano otra vez pusieron su apuesta y tomaron sus cartas y el mexicano rapido pone las cartas en la mesa y dice CUCHUFLAIS!!!, y de nuevo agarra todas la fichas de apuestas.
Un gringo le dice al otro en voz baja "Oh ya se lo que este mecsicano hacer, cuando nos den nuestra mano rapido pon las cartas en la mesa y di cuchuflais"!
En la 3ra mano todos toman sus cartas y el gringo las baja y rapido dice "CUCHUFLAIS""
El mexicano baja las suyas y dice:

"FLOR MATA CUCHUFLAIS"!!


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

El dueño de una farmacia ve que hay un hombre apoyado en una pared y con muy mala cara desde hace rato. Se acerca a su ayudante y le dice:
- ¿Qué ocurre con ese hombre?
- Pues mire... vino esta mañana a por algo contra la tos, pero como no pude encontrar el jarabe, le di una botella entera de laxante.
- ¿Pero tú eres imbécil? No puedes curar la tos con laxante!
- ¿Cómo que no? Tú fíjate bien... no se atreve a toser!!


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

La reina de Inglaterra estaba visitando uno de los mejores hospitales de Canadá y durante su recorrido por los pisos pasó por una habitación donde un paciente se estaba masturbando. - ¡Oh Dios mío! -dijo la Reina- ¡Esto es escandaloso! ¿Que significa esto?
El doctor contestó: - Ese hombre tiene una enfermedad grave por la cual sus testículos se llenan rápidamente de semen. Si no hace eso 5 veces al día, estos explotarían y el hombre moriría instantáneamente.
- Ah. Lo siento mucho. -dijo la Reina.
En el siguiente piso pasaron por una habitación donde una joven enfermera le estaba haciendo sexo oral a un paciente. -¡Oh Dios mío! -dijo la Reina- ¿Que pasa allí?
El doctor respondió: - El mismo problema, pero con mejor cobertura medica...


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

En la selva Tarzan jugaba pin pong con Chita.

En eso Tarzan agarra la raqueta y le pega bien fuerte a la pelotita y la vuela hasta el fondo de la selva y Tarzan dice:

- ¡Chita ve por la bola de ping pong!

Tarzan esperó más de 3 horas cuando Chita llega toda ensangrentada, con un ojo morado.

Tarzan le dijo:

- Te dije que agarraras la bola de ping pong, no la bola de King Kong ...


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

El hombre entra al departamento de policía.

---Vengo a hacer una denuncia...

---¿Qué va a denunciar...?

---Que mi esposa ha desaparecido....

---¿Cuánto hace que desapareció?

---Un mes.

---¿Y esperó un mes para hacer la denuncia...?

---Es que hasta ayer creí que estaba viviendo en un sueño...


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

el pan que habla

Dice que llega el circo a la ciudad y como función estelar tenían al pan que habla, todo el mundo quería ir a ver al pan que habla: prostituían a los hijos los vendían por Internet salían a robar se hacían narcos...y todo porque la entrada para el circo vale $1537, ºº. Pasa un mes la ciudad estaba hecha un caos llena de robo de narcos de tráfico humano, y al fin llega el gran día. el día de ir al circo a ver al pan que habla, (tardaron tres días en que entren todos al circo, pues revisaban porque la gente truchaba las entradas los tenían que revisar uno por uno).estando todo el pueblo reunido en el circo(menos los que no reunieron la plata necesaria o falsificaron entradas) pasa la primera función: el domador de leones el flaco movía los dedos y el león de entendía lo que tenia que hacer, bueno y en fin el flaco eran genio, termina el acto y la gente lo aplaude, pasa el segundo acto era un mago que creo mejor que Judini, lo aplauden(pero menos pues la gente quería ver al pan que habla. como este pasan varios todos genios en su oficio: el malabarista el tipo que levitaba el que se clavaba agujas en las manos y las sacaba por la oreja...y de repente en el fondo se escucha un hombre que dice: ¡¡pan que habla!!, y todos empiezan ¡¡pan que habla!! ¡¡Pan que habla!! ¡¡Pan que habla!!, a esto sale el dueño del circo el cual les explica que el pan que habla era la última función. La gente se calma pasan 2 funciones más y empiezan devuelta: ¡¡pan que habla!! ¡¡Pan que habla!! ¡¡Pan que habla!!...Sale el dueño del circo y les dice como veo que la única función que les interesa es el pan que habla al pan que habla iremos...se apagan todas las luces del circo, y de repente se prende un reflector que apuntaba al medio a una mesa con fugazas de pan comunes y corrientes una hoya con agua y al lado de la mesa un enano de circo, un enanito común y corriente(la mesa era pequeña para que el enano pudiera manipular con facilidad los elementos de su acto)...entonces José, el enanito del circo, dice: para mi acto necesitare un voluntario que compruebe la veracidad de los hechos…Como es de esperarse todo el mundo empieza a gritar desesperados para que los elijan, el enanito José dice: usted la señora rubia de ojos verdes con 37 pecas y un grano de la ultima fila...la señora dice:
-¡¡¡¿¿yo??!!!(Y se muere de un ataque cardiaco de la emoción).
El enano dice:
-bueno el señor de el asiento 504 (estaba en la ultima fila: sale corriendo apurado y se tropieza se desnuca y se muere)
-bueno para evitar problemas que venga la señora del asiento 001-dice el enanito.
-que emoción,¡¡¡que emoción!!! Dice la señora (tenia problemas cardiacos: se muere de la emoción)
-asiento 002-dice el enano asqueado de ver muertos
baja el señor de el asiento 002:
-¿como se llama?-le pregunta el enanito
-Raúl Alberto Montaner-le responde el hombre del asiento 002.
-¿Es pariente de Ricardo?-pregunta el enanito.
-no-le responde Raúl
-bueno empecemos con el acto-le dice el enanito José.
José agarra un pan lo moja en la hoya con agua y le pregunta como esta el pan y a viva vos en el micrófono Raúl Alberto Montaner dice:
-el pan esta blando.
-¡¡¡¡el pan esta hablando!!!!!-dice el enanito de circo.


----------



## dontag (15 Jul 2009)

Una mujer le dice a su madre: me voy a divorciar de Jose,
lo único que quiere es sexo anal y mi orificio anal es ahora del tamaño
de una moneda de cincuenta centavos, cuando lo era de cinco centavos.

La madre le contesta: estás casada con un multimillonario hombre de

negocios, vivís en una mansión de 12 habitaciones, manejas una Ferrari,

te da 5000 dólares por semana para tus gastos personales, te tomás 6 vacaciones por año y querés tirar todo a la mierda por 45 centavos?


----------



## barullo (15 Jul 2009)

*El listocorral de Lepe...Cómo no!!!*

El otro día iba yo, que soy de Lepe, conduciendo por la autopista con mi esposa, mi niña y mi suegra. A los pocos kilómetros ví que la Guardia Civil nos seguía.

Obviamente no pensé que nos siguieran a nosotros… no
tenían muchos motivos… El caso es que después de varios kilómetros me cansé de tenerlos detrás, y cuando iba a acelerar para perderlos, me adelantaron, y con un gesto me indicaron que parara en el arcén:
- Buenos días.
- Buenos días agente. ¿Qué se le ofrece?
- Pues mire, es que la DGT (Dirección Gral. de Tráfico) ha establecido un premio de un apartamento en Torrevieja (Alicante), una comida en un buen restaurante y 1.000 Euros para el mejor conductor del año, y hemos decidido dárselo a Vd. después de observarlo durante este trayecto.
- Bueno pues… ¡muchas gracias…!
- Nada, nada, que lo disfrute! y… ¿qué piensa hacer con el dinero?
- Pues no sería mala idea sacarme el carnet de conducir.

Y dijo mi mujer:
- No le haga Vd. caso, que cuando está borracho no sabe lo que dice

Y mi niña:
- Papi, estos tíos son los que tú siempre dices que son unos maricones de mierda… ¿no?

Y dijo mi suegra, medio sorda la pobre:
- Ya nos hemos metido en un jaleo…Ya decía yo que con un coche robado no llegaríamos muy lejos!


----------



## Almeida (16 Jul 2009)

Entra un hombre a la barbería con la intención de afeitarse. Cuando el barbero saca la espuma el hombre le interrumpe y le dice:

- A mí aféitame a pelo, que soy de Bilbao.

El barbero le hace caso y comienza a afeitarle con la navaja, y a los 3 minutos dice de nuevo el hombre:

- Bueno, ponme un poco de esa espuma, es que soy de las afueras


----------



## barullo (16 Jul 2009)

Llega el marido de madrugada a casa y le dice su esposa:

-Mi amor, ¡qué cosa más rara! Hace un rato se metió un tipo en la cama y me hizo el amor.

-Pero... ¡no puede ser! ¿Cómo pasó?

-Yo creo que me confundí un poquito porque, fíjate, cuando el tipo llegó al garaje el ruido del coche era igualito al tuyo, luego entró en la casa tal como entras tú, tratando de no hacer ruido, entró a la habitación con la luz apagada como haces tú, se metió en la cama del mismo lado que lo haces tú y colocó la ropa donde la pones tú.

-¿Y cuándo te diste cuenta que no era yo?

-Cuando me dijo: ¡prepárate que vamos a echar otro!


----------



## barullo (16 Jul 2009)

-¡Estoy desesperada, doctor!

-¿Qué le pasa, señora?

-¡Mi marido es un hijo de puta!

-Pero, ¿por qué dice eso? ¿Qué le ha hecho?

-¡Él, él... él me besó, doctor!

-¿Pero cómo...? A ver, hagamos algo...

El psicólogo toma a la mujer y la besa.

-¿Soy yo acaso un hijo de puta?

-No, doctor, pero... él me manoseó.

-A ver, a ver...

El psicólogo toma a la mujer y la manosea.

-¿Soy yo acaso un hijo de puta?

-No, doctor. Pero él, además... ¡me hizo el amor!

-A ver, a ver...

El psicólogo desnuda a la mujer y le hace el amor.

-Y bien, ¿soy yo acaso un hijo de puta?

-No, doctor, ¡pero él tiene sífilis!

-¡Hijo de puta!


----------



## JMK (16 Jul 2009)

Una mujer le dice al marido

.- Oye, que me han dicho por ahí que vas diciendo a todo el mundo que de lo que te estás muriendo es de SIDA y tú en realidad lo que tienes es cáncer...

y él contesta

.- Yo me voy a morir pero tú vas a follar poco....


----------



## destroyo (16 Jul 2009)

El Rolls-Royce se detiene frente a la mansión y acude el mayordomo presto, solícito y sonriente a abrir la puerta al conde:

- ¡Buenas tardes, puto conde de los cojones! ¿Qué tal le ha ido el día al conde de mierda? ¿No se ha matado por la carretera el cabrón del conde? Podría haberse ido al infierno en un feliz accidente el bastardo del conde. Pero deje, deje que le ayude, baboso de la hostia. Y dígame: ¿dónde ha estado el hijo de puta del conde?

El conde se le queda mirando durante un momento y finalmente le dice:

- Comprando un sonotone.


----------



## JMK (17 Jul 2009)

Un lonchafinista que se va de putas, llega al puticlub y pregunta

.- Hoyga, el tema de los precios de las putas como va???

.- Pues verá usted la mejor que tenemos le sale por 300 € la media hora, y la más barata por 15 €.

.- Uf, yo soy lonchafinista, me pone la de 15.

Total, que se va con la puta de 15 € y cuando la tía se desnuda le ve en el parrús unos bichejos que se movían, y va el tío y exclama

.- Hostia, eso no serán ladillas??

y la puta le contesta

.- Por 15 euros que quieres??? Centollas???


----------



## Pat Garrett (17 Jul 2009)

Chico y chica que no se conocen de nada y están en una discoteca. Se acerca el chico a la chica.

CHICO: Hola! Qué... Follamos?
CHICA: Vale. En tu casa o en la mía?
CHICO: Oye... Si empezamos con dudas lo dejamos, eh?


----------



## barullo (17 Jul 2009)

Esto es un viajante de comercio, que coge un tren en Madrid, y en eso que entra un pibonazo wapisima con un niño en brazos y se le sienta delante...

El viajante se le queda mirando, "qué wapa, qué wapa bofff"

En eso que la chica se saca una teta y le da al niño para que mame y dice:

-Venga niño a merendar...

Y el niño quita la cara

-Venga que tienes que comer...

Y el niño vuelve a quitar la cara

-Si no te lo comes tu, se lo voy a dar a éste señor...

Y al tio los ojos se le salian de las orbitas, nunca habia visto una breva tan wapa y tan cerca, porque su mujer las tenia planas, como huevos fritos.

La chica se saca la otra teta:

-A ver si te gusta más ésta...venga que si no te la comes tu, se la doy a éste señor...Que se la doy...

El menda ya con la lengua fuera: "mmmmmmmmm"

Y el niño que no queria...

Y luego el triki-triki del tren, imaginaros, aquellas tetas tan cerca pa'rriba y pa'bajo

-Que si no te la comes tu, se la voy a dar a éste señor...

Y así todo el rato...

Hasta que llega un momento que el señor se levanta:

-Basta ya, señora...Vamos a ponernos de acuerdo, o se la come el niño, o me la como yo, pero es que yo tenia que bajar en Guadalajara, y estamos llegando a Barcelona, por Dios!!!


----------



## barullo (17 Jul 2009)

Uno que por la noche va a una farmacia de guardia, y se pone en la puerta y enseña la palma de la mano...

La chica, desde dentro, dice:

-¿Qué quiere, crema para las manos?

Y el tio dice:

-No, 5 viagras...

-Anda!!! está usted loco, 5 viagras, ¿sabe usted cómo se le va a poner?

-Es que tengo un plan con 5 extranjeras, y quiero quedar muy bien, como un hombre...

-Usted mismo, pero ésto es muy fuerte....

-Traiga!!!

Le da las 5 viagras y se va...

Al dia siguiente vuelve, y se pone en la puerta enseñandole las 2 palmas de las manos...

-¿Qué quiere, 10 viagras, hoy?

-No, crema pa las manos, que al final no vinieron las hijasdeputa!!!


----------



## barullo (18 Jul 2009)

Dos amigos catalanes se encuentran en la calle. Uno de ellos va llevando del brazo a su anciana madre:

-¡Hola Jordi! ¡Cuánto tiempo sin verte! ¿Qué es de tu vida?

-Pues aquí estoy con mi madre, que la pobre se quedó sorda y ciega.

-¡Cuánto lo siento, Jordi! Y dime, ¿la estás llevando al médico?

-¡No, no! La acompaño para que le corten la luz y el teléfono.


----------



## barullo (18 Jul 2009)

*Más de catalanes...Son un filón!!!*

Están dos catalanes perdidos en medio del mar en un bote de remos. Llevan una semana sin probar bocado ni tomar agua, cuando de pronto ven una lancha de rescate de la Cruz Roja. Los catalanes comienzan a remar desesperados, pero en sentido contrario. La lancha acelera pero los catalanes reman cada vez más rápido. Finalmente la lancha termina por alcanzarlos y los médicos de la Cruz Roja les dicen:

-Tranquilos, que somos de la Cruz Roja.

-¡Oiga, que nosotros ya hemos dado...!


----------



## barullo (18 Jul 2009)

Un cura tenía que ausentarse de su parroquia por una cita con el obispo en la ciudad. Llamó al sacristán y le dijo:

-Mira, hijo, mañana es el día de la confesión y yo tengo que ausentarme. Tendrás que darla tú.

-¡Pero, señor cura! ¡Yo no estoy preparado!

-Tranquilízate, que eso es fácil. Deja que venga un creyente y verás.

Llegó un creyente y pidió confesar.

-Padre, he pecado.

-¿Qué has hecho?

-Me hice una paja.

-¿Una sola?

-Bueno..., fueron dos.

-¿Dos?

-La verdad es que fueron tres.

-Está bien. Reza tres avemarías y deja 20 euros en el cepillo.

El padre se dirigió entonces al sacristán:

-¿Te has fijado? Ya has visto lo fácil que es.

Al día siguiente el cura se fue y el sacristán ocupó su lugar en el confesionario. Al rato, llegó el primer pecador.

-Padre, he pecado.

-¿Qué has hecho, hijo?

-Me hice una paja.

-¿Una sola?

-Bueno, no, fueron dos.

-¿Dos?

-Sí, dos.

-¿Pero estás seguro que fueron dos nada más?

-¡Que sí, padre, que fueron sólo dos!

-Entonces vete a tu casa y te haces otra, porque estamos de ofertas. ¡Aquí son tres pajas por 20 euros!


----------



## dontag (18 Jul 2009)

Un señor se despierta en casa con un tremendo dolor de cabeza.

Se esfuerza en abrir los ojos, y lo primero que ve es un par de aspirinas y un vaso de agua en la mesita de noche.

Se sienta y ve su ropa toda bien limpia y planchada frente a él.

Mira alrededor de la habitación y ve que todo esta en perfecto orden y limpio. El resto de la casa esta igual, coge las aspirinas y ve una nota sobre la mesa: '-Cariño, el desayuno está en la cocina, salí temprano para hacer unas compras. Te quiero.'

Así que va a la cocina, y como no, ahí estaba el desayuno y el periódico del día, su hijo también esta en la mesa, desayunando.

Y le pregunta a su hijo:
-'Hijo, ¿que pasó ayer por la noche?'
Su hijo le contesta:'Bien, pues volviste después de las 3 de la madrugada, borracho como una cuba, meado, cagado e insultando a todos, rompiste 3 sillas, le pegaste un puñetazo al cuadro de los abuelos, vomitaste en el pasillo y te pusiste un ojo morado cuando te diste la gran ostia contra la puerta del cuarto de baño......'
Confundido, el señor pregunta:
'-¿Y como es que todo esta tan limpio y ordenado, y el desayuno esperándome en la mesa?'
Su hijo le contesta:'-Ahhh, eso......!! Mamá te arrastró hacia el dormitorio y cuando intentó sacarte los pantalones, tu gritaste:

¡¡¡QUIETAAAAAAAAAAAA MALA MUJERRRRRRRRRR, QUE ESTOY CASADO!!!'


----------



## SHARKHAN (18 Jul 2009)

El yerno a la suegra:

María, le gustan las lentejas hechas de ayer?

Sí.

Pues venga mañana a comerlas.

xDDDDD


----------



## barullo (20 Jul 2009)

Está la familia de catalanes reunida ante el féretro del padre, recién fallecido. El hijo menor dice:

-Ahora tendremos que hacer realidad la última voluntad de papá: ser enterrado con un millón de pesetas en el ataúd.

El hijo mediano añade:

-Sí, bueno... pero en realidad sólo pondremos 750.000 pesetas, porque hay que descontar el 25% de IRPF.

El hijo mayor apostilla:

-También tendremos que deducir el 16% de IVA.

La viuda tercia en la conversación de forma resolutiva:

-¡Basta ya! Vuestro padre no merece estos regateos. Se le enterrará con la tarjeta de crédito... y que él gaste cuanto quiera.


----------



## barullo (20 Jul 2009)

George Bush va a un colegio de primaria para, sorprendentemente, ponerse a hablar sobre la guerra en Irak. Después de su exposición invita a los niños para que, libremente, le pregunten lo que quieran. Un niño levanta la mano, y Bush le pregunta cómo se llama.

-Bob.

-¿Y cuál es tu pregunta, Bob?

-Tengo 3 preguntas. Primera: ¿por qué EEUU invadió Iraq sin el apoyo de la ONU? Segunda: ¿por qué es usted el presidente si Al Gore tuvo más votos? Y tercera: ¿qué pasó con Osama Bin Laden?

En ese preciso momento sonó la campana del recreo. Bush dijo a los niños que continuarían al finalizar éste. A la vuelta, preguntó:

-¿Por dónde íbamos? ¡Ah!, es verdad, el turno de preguntas. ¿Alguien quiere preguntarme algo?

Otro niño levantó su mano. Bush lo señaló y le preguntó cómo se llamaba.

-Steve.

-¿Y cuál es tu pregunta, Steve?

-Tengo 5 preguntas. Primera: ¿por qué EEUU invadió Iraq sin el apoyo de la ONU? Segunda: ¿por qué es usted el presidente si Al Gore tuvo más votos? Tercera: ¿qué pasó con Osama Bin Laden? Cuarta: ¿por qué la campana del recreo sonó 20 minutos antes? Y quinta: ¿dónde está Bob?


----------



## barullo (20 Jul 2009)

¿Cuántos continentes hay?
Unos 150, aunque no he estado en todos. Conozco el de Majadahonda y Alcobendas. De todas formas ahora se llaman Carrefour.
(uffff, jojojojo)


----------



## barullo (20 Jul 2009)

*Cosas de niños, jojo...*

Era un niño chiquitillo, que pasa por delante de la habitación de sus padres, y ve a su madre subida encima del padre, ahí sentada:

Bum, y venga, ooooh, ooooh...

Y al dia siguiente, el niño va a su mama y le dice:

-Mama: ¿qué hacias tú sentada encima del papa dando brincos?

La madre dice: hijo, ¿tu no sabes que el papa tiene esa barriga tan grande?...

...Pues la mama se la va chafando, para que quede normal...

Y el niño dice: mama, eso no sirve de nada...

-¿Por qué, hijo mio?

-Porque cuando tú no estás, viene la vecina, y se la vuelve a hinchar...


----------



## Marlo (20 Jul 2009)

Buscando fotos de rumanas tetudas en google (por motivos que no vienen al caso) he encontrado este testimonio humano que me parece loleante.







> Mi experiencia en una boda Rumañola
> 
> Andy Luke
> 
> ...


----------



## andion (21 Jul 2009)

Marlo dijo:


> Buscando fotos de rumanas tetudas en google (por motivos que no vienen al caso) he encontrado este testimonio humano que me parece loleante.



Esta historia, sin fotos.............


----------



## Sandruskun (21 Jul 2009)

Jajaja son malisimos todos!


----------



## barullo (21 Jul 2009)

Habia 3 tias que estaban comentando qué hacian despues de hacer el amor...Y la primera dice:

-Yo despues de hacer ñoco-ñoco, me pego un baño tailandés, y me quedo de coña...

Y la 2ª dice:

-Yo despues de hacer ñoco-ñoco, me pego una sauna...

Y la 3ª, que es la más hortera, dice:

-Yo, despues de echar un casquete, me pego un baño checo...

-¿Y eso qué es, cómo lo haces?

-Me siento en el bidé, y con la mano, checo-checo-checo-checo


----------



## barullo (21 Jul 2009)

Uno que llega al infierno y dice:

-¿Y las demonias?

-Qué coño demonias, si aqui no hay...

-Si, me dirás que te salen los cuernos por la humedad!!!


----------



## barullo (21 Jul 2009)

-¿Qué te pasa Encarni?

-Mira Paqui, que me huele el chocho a cebolla, y no puedo ligar con ningún hombre, porque a la que intimamos, el olor le tira patrás...

-Pues tengo la solución a tu problema...

-¿Qué me dices?

-Tengo un amigo que no tiene olfato...

-Ostia, presentamelo...

Y al dia siguente se lo presenta.

-Mira aqui Antonio, aqui Encarni la cebollera... (la hijaputa encima con cachondeo)

Total que amor a primera vista, y rapido pal catre, porque ella hacia 3 años que no abria el sagrario...Ella se lo pone facíl, llegan a la habitación y ella se espatarra, y él empieza con unos besitos por el cuello, pasa por el pecho, y al llegar abajo, tira patrás...Y ella le dice:

-¿Dónde vas?

-¿Dónde voy?, si te huele el coño a cebolla cosa mala!!!

-Pero si me habian dicho que no tenias olfato...

-Si, pero que me están llorando los ojos!!!


----------



## barullo (21 Jul 2009)

Estaban unos españoles en Dinamarca, y habia una competición internacional de piraguismo.

Y se suben a un puente, y cuando empieza la competición y pasa una piragua, le dicen:

-Hijodeputa, hijodeputa!!!

Y los de la piragua, mirando flipaos...

Pasa la siguiente:

-Hijodeputa, hijodeputa!!!

Y los piraguistas flipando...

Pasa la 3ª:

-Hijiodeputa, hijodeputa!!!

Y los de la piragua:

-Me cago en tus muertos, cabrón!!!

-Éstos son, éstos son, España!!! España!!! España!!!


----------



## barullo (22 Jul 2009)

Una abuelilla de 80 años, va a una farmacia, y dice:

-Jefe, deme una compresa...

-Señora, ¿pero usted para qué la quiere a su edad?

-No, si me la pongo de plantilla, para ir cómoda...

-Hombre! señora para eso tenemos unas que se llaman "Devor-olor", cojonudas...

-Esas son las que me pongo en el coño!!!


----------



## barullo (22 Jul 2009)

Un señor llega corriendo a su casa:

-Cariño, cariño, que me ha tocado la primitiva!!!

Y la mujer responde:

-Coño, ahora bajo a celebrarlo...

Baja la mujer, y al cruzar la calle, la chafa un camión...Y el marido dice:

-No, si cuando se tiene la racha...


----------



## barullo (22 Jul 2009)

Habia una vez una cigueña, que iba volando y volando y venga volar y venga volar...

Y en la cestita, en vez de un niño, llevaba un abuelete de 80 años, y la cigueña venga a volar, venga a volar...

En eso, que un dia se para en lo alto de una montaña, y otea el horizonte, y el abuelete saca la cabeza de la cesta y dice:

-Confiesalo ya, jodia...Tas perdio!!!


----------



## barullo (22 Jul 2009)

Un señor que llega a su casa, fuera de hora, y su mujer, que le estaba poniendo los cuernos, pega un salto y el amante se esconde por donde puede y ella se recompone como puede...Entra el marido, y ella toda sudada, porque estaba a puntito de llegar al climax...

-¿Qué te pasa cariño?, dice el marido...

-Ay, ay, Pepe, me parece que me va a dar un infarto...

-Un infarto, ¿pero cómo?

Y en eso que pasa el hijo pequeño corriendo y dice:

-Papa, armario coco...Armario coco...

-¿Armario coco?

Abre el armario, y ve a su mejor amigo, ahí en pelotas tapandose los huevos...

Y el marido dice:

-Antonio, tú, mi mejor amigo, eres un hijo de la gran puta...Mi mujer está a punto de tener un infarto, y tú aqui asustando al niño, mamón...


----------



## barullo (22 Jul 2009)

Habia una familia catalana -no era agarrada, era ahorrativa- y tenian un hijo...

Total que un dia el niño decide viajar...

-Papa, que me voy a Nueva York...

Y contesta el padre:

-Vale, cuando llegues, llama...Que así la mama y yo estaremos tranquilos...

-No...

-¿Por qué?

-Porque es muy cara la llamada...

-Baaah, ya paga el papa, tu llama a cobro revertido...

-Vale...

Se va el niño para N.Y. y a la 12 horas, suena el telefono...

-Digame?

-¿Aceptaria usted una llamada a cobro revertido?

-No!!!

cuelga y dice: 

-Maria, el niño ya ha llegado!!!


----------



## barullo (22 Jul 2009)

¿Por qué el Papa siempre es hombre?

Porque así decimos su Santidad el Papa...

En cambio, si fuera mujer diriamos:

Su Santidad la mama...


----------



## dontag (23 Jul 2009)

una pareja esta en la cama despues de hacer el amor.. se ponen cada uno en un lado de la cama, y de pronto grita el marido

-SORDA DE MIERDA!!!!!!!!

y responde su mujer

-yo tambien te quiero,cariño.


----------



## dontag (23 Jul 2009)

¿Sabéis porqué los escoceses usan minifalda en vez de pantalones?










Porque las ovejas salen corriendo cuando les oyen bajarse la cremallera.


----------



## barullo (23 Jul 2009)

¿Sabeis dónde veranean los argentinos?

En Esteee...pona


----------



## barullo (23 Jul 2009)

Condenan a muerte a un francés, a un inglés y a un español...

Y le dicen al francés:

-¿Cuál es tu última voluntad?

-La ilusión de toda mi vida es acostarme con Brigritte Bardot...

Y le llevan a Brigritte Bardot.

Le dicen al inglés:

-A ver, ¿tu última voluntad?

-Yo me quiero acostar con la Margaret Thatcher...

Y le llevan a Margaret Thatcher.

Y por último, el español:

-¿Tu última voluntad?

-Yo quiero una tortilla de patatas...

-¿Cómo una tortilla de patatas?, con lo cachondos que sois los españoles...

-Para qué? si no se lo podré contar a nadie...


----------



## barullo (23 Jul 2009)

Le dice un marido a su mujer:

-Nena, me ha dicho el director, que si dejo la bebida, me nombra gerente...

-Oh, qué bien, ¿y tú que le has dicho?

-No, que gracias, que cuando yo me emborracho me creo que soy el dueño...


----------



## barullo (26 Jul 2009)

*Tipical Spanish*

Un hombre llega a buscar trabajo y llega a una empresa y pregunta cuanto le van a pagar si trabaja allí.

El empresario le responde:
- Al principio vas a cobrar 800 euros al mes y mas tarde 1000 euros

Y responde el hombre:
- Entonces vengo más tarde.


----------



## barullo (26 Jul 2009)

-Pacoooo!!!!...

...Te llamo por la cortadora de cesped...

-Pues se oye de puta madre tio!!!


----------



## barullo (26 Jul 2009)

Durante una visita a un hospital psiquiátrico, uno de los visitantes le preguntó con mucho interés al Director:

- Doctor, ¿qué criterio usan ustedes para decidir si un paciente debe o no ser internado?

-Bueno- dijo el director - tenemos una prueba científica casi infalible. Consiste en lo siguiente: llenamos completamente una bañera, luego le ofrecemos al paciente una cucharita, una taza y un cubo y le pedimos que vacíe la bañera.

En función de cómo vacíe la bañera, sabemos si hay que internarlo o no. Nos ha llevado años de estudio idear esta prueba, pero es muy exacta.

-Ah, entiendo- dijo el visitante - una persona normal usaría el cubo porque es mucho más grande que la cucharita y la taza.

- No -dijo el director- una persona normal sacaría el tapón. Usted ¿qué prefiere: una habitación con o sin vistas al jardín?


----------



## barullo (26 Jul 2009)

Van un moro,un ruso,un español y un aleman en un avion.Las turbinas explotan y los pilotos anuncian que deben soltar lo que no necesiten para perder peso y poder planear.Total que va el moro y dice:
-Voy a tirar este cargamento de 200Kg de hachis...
Y todos dicen:-¿Pero que coño haces,estas loco?
Y responde:
-Esto en mi pais,asi,A MONTONES!!
Pero no funciona.Entonces sale el ruso,coge todas sus cajas del mejor vodka y las tira.Y todos:
-¿que haces?tas loco tu,eh?
-Esto en mi pais,asi,A MONTONES!!
Le toca el turno al aleman y hace lo mismo con todas sus salchichas de buenisima calidad.Y todos pasan de decir nada ya...
El aleman:-Esto en mi pais,asi,A MONTONES!!
Aunque siguen cayendo y todos le dicen al español que haga algo...Entonces el español engancha al moro por el cuello y...PARA ABAJO.
-Esto en mi pais:A MONTONES!!


----------



## barullo (27 Jul 2009)

*Funcionarios*

¿A qué grupo de funcionarios pertenece usted?

-Hay tres grupos: Incas, Mayas y Aztecas

-No sé que grupos son esos...

-Sí, hombre:

-El que Inca los codos para leer el periódico.

-El que siempre llega tarde y pregunta: ¿Mayamao alguien?

-El que siempre se va antes de tiempo y dice: Aztecargo que yo me piro.


----------



## barullo (27 Jul 2009)

*Más funcionarios*

Se encuantran dos amigos.

-¿Que tal Pepito?, cuanto tiempo sin verte. ¿A que te dedicas ahora?- Le dice uno al otro

-Pues mira, aprobé unas oposiciones y ahora soy funcionario - responde el otro

-Buen trabajo chaval, poca faena, buen horario y por las tardes sin trabajar!!

-Perdona, -le puntualiza el amigo- es por las mañanas cuando no trabajamos, por las tardes es que no vamos!!!.


----------



## barullo (27 Jul 2009)

Está un catalán haciendo turismo por Madrid. En esto que entra en un bar, llama al camarero y le dice:
- Nen, ven aquí.

El camarero llega y le dice:
- Aqui en Madrid no se dice nen, así que no me vuelvas a llamar así. Puedes llamarme Jefe, Tío... pero nen no, no lo vuelvas a hacer.
El catalán se empieza a mosquear y le dice:
- Vale, Tío, no pasa nada. Ponme un vasito de cerveza.
A lo que el camarero le contesta:
- Aquí en Madrid no tenemos vasitos de cerveza, te puedo poner una cerveza, una caña, una jarrita, un tubo, una birra.... pero un vasito de cerveza...no!!
El catalán ya con un rebote de cojones le dice:
- Collons, pues ponme una caña, Tío. Y de camino traeme unas olivitas.
El camarero mira al polaco con desprecio y moviendo la cabeza hacia los lados dice:
- Aqui en Madrid no tenemos olivitas, te puedo poner unas aceitunas si quieres...
El catalán ya aguantándose pa no lanzarse a por el camarero le dice:
-Un segundo tú, que tengo una curiosidad, aqui en Madrid como se llama a los Gilipollas??
Y le contesta el camarero:
- Aqui no los llamamos, vienen solitos por la N-II


----------



## luismarple (28 Jul 2009)

Un bonito chiste dedicado a los nuncafollistas:

Esto es un hombre que una mañana se encuentra un extraño sarpullido en la polla, decide ir al médico y este, tras examinarle le pide que le hable un poco de sus hábitos sexuales, a lo que el protagonista responde:

"Pues verá, todas las mañanas, cuando me despierto junto a mi mujercita y con el empalme mañanero, me arrimo a ella (está espectacular y le va la marcha una barbaridad) y me bajo la empalmada echando el primero del día, después desayunamos juntos y si nos da tiempo echamos otro en la ducha, después voy al trabajo, donde tengo una compañera con la que hace años que tengo un affair y si no es en el archivo es en el almacén, pero todas las mañanas antes de comer ya hemos echado uno, luego, a la hora de comer a veces me voy a un puticlub que hay en un polígono cerca de mi curro, con unas brasileñas impresionantes y suelo echar otro, como, vuelvo al curro a toda velocidad y si encontramos la excusa para perdernos en el archivo mi compañera y yo echamos otro, termino ni jornada laboral, y llego a casa donde mi mujer me está esperando ansiosa (ya le digo que le va mucho la marcha), echamos uno nada mas entro por la puerta, cenamos cualquier cosilla y de cabeza a la cama, a follar hasta que caigamos rendidos por el sueño".

A lo que el médico responde "joder!! con esa vida sexual no me extraña que le haya salido sarpullido!! lo que tiene que hacer es moderarse un poco!!"

Y el protagonista le dice "bufff, no sabe que peso me quita de encima, creí que era por las pajas!"


----------



## barullo (28 Jul 2009)

Dos moros que llegan a España en una patera, y le dice uno a otro:

-Oye, ¿y ahora qué hacemos para sacar dinero, que no tenemos ni para comer?,

Y le contesta el otro: -Vamos a hacer una cosa, vamos a cortar por la mitad ese trozo de cartón y vamos a escribir en ellos una frase y nos ponemos a pedir en una esquina, y dentro de 4 horas nos vemos aquí de nuevo y vemos cuánto dinero tenemos.

El otro moro está conforme y se van. A las 4 horas vuelven y le dice un moro al otro,

-Oye, ¿cuánto has sacado?

Y este le contesta: - 60 euros,

El otro extrañado le dice: - ¿sólo eso? ¿qué has puesto en el trozo de cartón?

Y el moro le responde: - pues, tengo mujer y 4 hijos, no tengo trabajo y tampoco para comer.

Entonces el moro que ha conseguido 60 euros le pregunta al otro: - ¿y tú?,

-Yo he sacado 3.000 euros,

El otro le dice, ¿tanto? ¿que has escrito tu en el cartón para sacar tanto dinero?

Y este le responde: - ME FALTAN 6 EUROS PARA IRME A MARRUECOS.


----------



## barullo (28 Jul 2009)

-Este año podemos decir que con el gobierno de Zapatero entramos en una etapa de fuerte consumismo.

-¿De que consumismo habla? ¡No hay un duro!

-Bien, usted verá como transcurre el año y usted seguirá con-su-mismo sueldo, con-su-mismo traje, con-su-mismo coche…


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Jul 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> -Este año podemos decir que con el gobierno de Zapatero entramos en una etapa de fuerte consumismo.
> 
> -¿De que consumismo habla? ¡No hay un duro!
> 
> -Bien, usted verá como transcurre el año y usted seguirá con-su-mismo sueldo, con-su-mismo traje, con-su-mismo coche…



¡El del consumismo otra vez, Calopez, banealoooo!


----------



## barullo (28 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¡El del consumismo otra vez, Calopez, banealoooo!



Coño, a cualquier puta se le escapa un peo, ¿no?


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (29 Jul 2009)

*Rubias*

Se celebra un congreso para demostrar que las rubias no son tan tontas como todo el mundo cree. El foro estaba completamente lleno de rubias, atestado. Sale el moderador:
- Voy a elegir a una rubia al azar y le voy a hacer preguntas para ver si es tonta como todas las rubias
- Elige a una rubia ante el alborozo y griterio del personal: ¿cuanto es 18 + 21?
- La rubia tras pensarlo mucho dice: 28
- Moderador: ohhhhhh, se ha equivocado, pues va a ser verdad que sois tontas.
Todo el publico puesto en pie lleno de rubias: ¡¡¡¡ dele otra oportunidad, dele otra oportunidad !!!!!!
- Moderador: buenooooo, veeeeeeeeenga, otra pregunta mas facil: cuanto es 8 + 5?
- La rubia se lo piensa y suelta: 43
- Moderador: pues nooooooo, vaya tonta que es usted
Todas las rubias de nuevo: ¡¡¡ dele otra oportunidad, dele otra oportunidad !!!!
-Moderador: la ultima pregunta y la ultima oportunidad. Una bien fácil: cuanto es 2 + 2?
- La rubia responde: 4
Todas las rubias: ¡¡¡ dele otra oportunidad, dele otra oportunidad !!!!!!


----------



## Casi_expepito (29 Jul 2009)

EL mejor que me han contado:o


-----------
Sherlock Holmes y el Dr. Watson se fueron a pasar unos días de acampada a un camping.

Tras una buena cena y una botella de vino se desearon buenas noches y se acostaron en sus respectivos sacos.

Horas más tarde Holmes se despertó y llamó con el codo a su fiel amigo:
Watson mira al cielo y dime que ves??
Veo millones de estrellas…
Y eso, que te indica – volvió a preguntar Holmes.

Watson pensó por un minuto y, plenamente decidido a impresionar a su amigo con sus dotes deductivas, contestó:
Desde un punto de vista astronómico me indica que existen millones de galaxias y potencialmente por lo tanto billones de planetas.
Astrológicamente hablando me indica que Saturno está en conjunción con Leo.
Cronológicamente, deduzco que son aproximadamente las 3:15 de la madrugada.
Teológicamente puedo ver que Dios es Todopoderoso y que nosotros somos pequeños e insignificantes.
Meteorologicamente intuyo que mañana tendremos un hermoso y soleado día.

Y a usted que le indica mi querido Sherlock?

Tras un corto silencio Holmes habló:
-Watson ¿eres gilipollas o qué? ... ¡¡Nos han robado la tienda de campaña!


----------



## Casi_expepito (29 Jul 2009)

Va un tío a un puticlub y había un maromo en la puerta.

Le dice ... ¡¡no sé si usted sabe, pero este es un club muy selecto y nuestras chicas demandan que cualquiera que esté con ellas tenga unas medidas considerables!! . A lo que el tío responde

- Ningún problema: ¡mira!! 

Se baja el pantalón y saca un peazo rabo con un tatuaje que ponía : "RENOPLA"

A esto que le dejan pasar. Momentos más tarde se oyen gritos de una de las putas y una hora más tarde sale el hombre fumándose un pitillo

Detrás aparece la puta, toda descojonada a lo que el portero le pregunta

- ¡¡Qué, ¿ha ido bien con "RENOPLA"?

A lo que la puta responde: ¿"RENOPLA"? cuando se le ha puesto tiesa, aparecía el tatuaje la incripción "REcuerdos de ConstantiNOPLA"


----------



## barullo (29 Jul 2009)

Una señora va caminando por la calle y en un local ve un anuncio donde pone:
"El adivino henry enseña a adivinar", por lo que la señora entra al local.

Dentro se presenta al adivino y le dice que esta interesada en las clases para aprender a adivinar, el adivino le dice que si le apetece, podrian empezar ahora mismo con la primera clase, a lo que ella accede.

Le dice el adivino: pase a esta habitacion por favor...

La sra. pasa.

Adivino: Ahora por favor quitese la ropa.

La sra. extrañada accede.

Adivino: ahora por favor acuestese en esa cama.

la sra. lo hace pero con una cara ya nada agradable.

Adivino: Ahora por favor abra las piernas.

La sra. le dice al fin:

-Oiga Pero Ud. me va a follar!!!

Adivino: Ves? ya estás empezando a adivinar.


----------



## barullo (30 Jul 2009)

En un casting para un programa de televisión se pide a los participantes que den el nombre, los apellidos y una característica que les haga especiales.

Llega el primero: 'Pepe Romerales. 100 m lisos en 10 segundos'.

El siguiente: 'Manuel Vargas. Bailarín profesional'.

En eso llega otro y dice: 'José Unamuno. Una polla de 28 cm .' 

La que estaba apuntando le mira con los ojos desorbitados y le pregunta:

- ¿¿¿Una qué??? 

- Unamuno, joder, ¡Como el escritor!!!


----------



## barullo (31 Jul 2009)

Entra un hombre en 1 bar y le pregunta el camarero:

-¿qué va a tomar?

A lo que el hombre responde:

-3 cafes: 1 para ti , 1 para mí y otro para tu puta madre

El camarero al ver que su jefe lo esta observando reprime las ganas de pegarle una paliza a aquél hombre.

Al día siguiente vuelve el mismo hombre

-¿qué va a tomar?

-3 cafes: 1 para mí , uno para ti y otro para tu puta madre

El hombre ya sin poder aguantar salta la barra y la pega una paliza de muerte al cliente; pero al día siguiente el hombre vuelve al bar y dice:

-Ponme 2 cafes: 1 para mí y otro para tu puta madre porque veo que a ti el café te pone muy nervioso.


----------



## barullo (1 Ago 2009)

Un tío esta haciendo un crucigrama. 
-Oye, a ver si tu sabes esta: 'Órgano sexual femenino', con cuatro letras,y la segunda es una 'O'. 
-¿Horizontal o vertical? 
-Horizontal. 
-¡Ah! pues entonces 'boca'.


----------



## barullo (1 Ago 2009)

Un borracho llega a su casa cantando y haciendo barullo, en eso se asoma un vecino y le dice: 
-¡¡Psss!!, ¡no haga bulla que su mujer se va a despertar! 
-¡No se preocupe!, cuando llego así mi mujer y yo jugamos al exorcista! 
-¿Ah, si? y ¿cómo es eso? 
-Bueno, ella me sermonea y yo vomito!


----------



## barullo (1 Ago 2009)

Mamá, mamá.. Me se cae la baba.

-No hija, es 'se me'.

-No mamá... ¡Te juro que es baba!


----------



## barullo (1 Ago 2009)

¿Qué hace un hincha del mandril después de haber ganado la Champions?

-Apagar la Play Station.


----------



## barullo (1 Ago 2009)

¿Por qué al Mandril le llaman la Nissan?

Porque nissan llevao la liga, nissan llevao la copa, nissan llevao la champions...


----------



## Aldarius (4 Ago 2009)

*En el Museo del Louvre*

Después de otra reunión de la CE, algunos ministros decidieron
pasar por el Museo del Louvre para "aliviar" el estrés y se
paran meditativos ante un precioso cuadro de Adán y Eva en el
Paraíso.

Suelta Ángela Merkel:
- Miren que perfección de cuerpos: ella esbelta y delgada, él
con cuerpo atlético, los músculos perfilados ... Los
estereotipos son necesariamente alemanes.

Sarkozy respondió de inmediato:
- De ninguna manera. Es evidente que el erotismo que se puede
ver desde ambas figuras... ella tan femenina ... él tan
masculino .. saben que pronto llegará la tentación ... Sólo
pueden ser franceses.

Moviendo negativamente la cabeza, Gordon Brown arriesga:
- Of course not! Miren atentamente ... la serenidad de sus
rostros, la delicadeza de la pose, la sobriedad del gesto ...
Sólo pueden ser Ingleses.

Después de unos segundos más de contemplación, Zapatero
exclama: - NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO.. Miren bien: no tienen ropa, no
tienen zapatos, no tienen casa, sólo tienen una manzana para
comer ... no protestan y encima piensan que están en el paraíso
... No tengo la menor duda, SON ESPAÑOLES !!!!!!


----------



## Pitu (5 Ago 2009)

Una madre le dice a su hija:

- Me ha dicho la vecina que te estás acostando con tu novio. ¿Es verdad?
- ¡Ay, mamá! La gente es muy cotilla; una se acuesta con cualquiera y ya dicen que es el novio.


----------



## Pitu (5 Ago 2009)

Le dice un amigo a otro:

- Ayer conocí a una mujer preciosa. Tenia unos senos maravillosos, unas piernas perfectas, un talle divino, un pelo suave y sedoso, unas manos finas, un cuello esbelto...

El otro le pregunta:
- ¿Y de cara?
- Muy cara amigo. Muy cara. :

---------------------------------------------------------

Un barco tenía un capitán muy valiente. Un día van a atacar un barco pirata, el capitán ordena:

- ¡Tráiganme mi camisa roja!
Un marinero se la entrega, se la pone, luchan y ganan. Al otro día divisan otros dos barcos piratas y el capitán vuelve a pedir:
- ¡Tráiganme mi camisa roja!
Vuelven a ganar y uno de sus hombres le pregunta:
- Mi capitán, ¿por qué cada vez que vamos a la batalla, usted pide su camisa roja?
El capitán le responde:
- Porque si soy herido ustedes no se darían cuenta y seguirían peleando bravamente.
Al otro día aparecen 10 barcos piratas, y el capitán dice:
¡Tráiganme mis pantalones marrones!.


----------



## Casi_expepito (5 Ago 2009)

Palacio Real.Cena de celebración del cumpleaños de S.M. El Rey.

Asisten a la cena personalidades de la realeza, política.... En esto que los invitados se sientan a la mesa. Deslumbrados por el lujo de la mesa, Sonsoles (la mujer de Zapatero) le dice a su marido:

- Ay José Luis, mira qué cubiertos más monos. De Oro puro con brillantes y esmeraldas incrustados. Anda porfa, cógeme uno de recuerdo!! Yo tengo que tener uno de esos para casa...
- Pero Sonsoles, por favor...
- Ni por favor ni leches!!! Tu me coges un cubierto ahora mismo...
- Bueno, bueno, no te pongas así.

Así que el presidente disimuladamente, coge un cuchillo y se lo guarda en la chaqueta....

Justo en frente del Matrimonio Zapatero, se encontraban Carod Rovira y su esposa, que vieron la faena.

Ella le dice a su marido:
- Anda Josep Lluis, cariño, cógeme tu uno a mí.
- Pero por el amor de Deu, ¿cómo voy a hacer eso?
- Que yo quiero uno, si la Sonsoles va a tener uno yo también. Y no me discutas...
- Bueno, lo que tu digas.

Así que con el mismo disimulo que zapatero, Carod Rovira se dispone a coger el cuchillo pero su mano tonta en la que tiene el tembleque le traiciona, con la mala suerte que el cuchillo golpea varias veces una copa...clin, clin, clin, clin, clin.... Se hace un silencio, y sonrojado sin saber qué hacer, se levanta y para salir del paso alza la copa y dice:

- Brindemos por su Majestad el Rey Don Juan Carlos, por que cumpla muchos más. ¡¡¡Felicidades Majestad!!!

Todos brindan, y Rovira, se sienta aliviado.

- De verdad, Josep Lluis, que torpe eres. Pero yo no me quedo sin mi cuchillo, así que ya lo estás cogiendo.
- Pero cariño, ya ves que no puedo. Déjalo estar.
- Que no, que no y que no... Que la Sonsoles tiene su cuchillo y yo también quiero uno.
- Ufff, de verdad, que mira que te pones pesadita...pero en fin, la verdad es que el cubierto es valioso.

Así que de nuevo se dispone a coger el cuchillo, pero nuevamente su mano le traiciona y vuelve a golpear la copa...Clin, clin, clin, clin, clin.....
Una vez más, se hace un silencio sepulcral, por lo que Carod Rovira

-Un brindis por su Majestad la Reina Doña Sofia. Por ser tan buena anfitriona y estar tan guapa. ¡¡¡Sofía, guapa!!!

Todos brindan y el se siente de nuevo aliviado.

- Eres un inútil!!! No eres capaz de coger para mí un miserabl cuchillo.
- Pero es que ....
- Ni es que ni nada!!! Quiero mi cuchillo y lo quiero ahora.
- Pero no puede ser, ya ves que mi temblorosa mano no me lo permite....
-¿Que no te lo permite? Pues ya te lo puede ir permitiendo, porque cómo no me consigas el cuchillo ahora mismo, te monto el espectáculo aquí delante de todo el mundo.
- Pero no seas así...
- Ni así ni nada. Ya me lo puedes ir cogiendo. Y como metas la pata,suelto delante de todo el mundo que me divorcio de ti.

Así que Josep Lluis, ante la furia de su mujer, decide volver a intenta coger de nuevo el cuchillo, pero ..clin, clin, clin, clin, clin...
Silencio total, sudores fríos recorren su frente. Se pone en pie y viendo la cara de furia de su mujer dice:

- Permítanme que les haga un truco de magia.
- ¿Ven este cuchillo que tengo en mi mano? Pues lo voy a hacer desaparecer.
- Lo introduzco en mi chaqueta, doy unos pases mágicos y flus, flis , flas y...
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Zapatero, mírate la chaqueta!!!!!!


----------



## Casi_expepito (5 Ago 2009)

Un hombre se quejaba de un fuerte dolor en el hombro y un amigo le dice:
- Hay una computadora en la farmacia que puede diagnosticar cualquier cosa, mucho más rápido y más barato que un doctor. Pones una muestra de tu orina y la computadora te diagnostica tu problema, y te sugiere qué hacer. Además, sólo cuesta 5 euros.

El hombre llenó un frasco con orina y fue a la farmacia. Encontró la computadora y puso la muestra de orina dentro de la máquina. Luego depositó los 5 euros en la ranura. La computadora comenzó a hacer ruidos, a encender y apagar varias luces, y luego de una pequeña pausa, por una ranura salió un papel que decía:

"Ud. tiene hombro de tenista.
Frote su brazo con agua caliente y sal.
No haga esfuerzos físicos de magnitud.
En dos semanas va a estar mucho mejor."

Más tarde, decidió probar si la computadora podía ser engañada. Mezcló agua del grifo, un poco de caca del perro, un poco de pis de la hija y su mujer. Para terminar, se masturbó y puso su semen en la extraña mezcla. Fue a la farmacia, encontró la computadora, y le puso la mezcla, además de los 5 euros. Después de los sonidos y luces de rigor, la máquina imprimió el siguiente análisis: 

"Su agua es demasiado impura: Cómprese un purificador.
Su perro tiene parásitos: Déle vitaminas.
Su hija se droga: Intérnela en un instituto de rehabilitación.
Su esposa está embarazada: Y no es suyo. Consiga un abogado.
Y si no deja de cascársela ... ¡¡¡no se le va a curar nunca el hombro!!!."


----------



## Casi_expepito (5 Ago 2009)

- ¡Papá! ¡Papá! En el colegio, en la clase de informática, me pidieron que para mañana explique la diferencia entre 'virtualmente' y 'realmente'.
- Bueno... Pregúntale a tu madre si se acostaría con otro hombre por un millón de Euros.

El niño obedece:
- Mamá... ¿te acostarías con otro hombre por un millón de Euros?
- ¡Por supuesto!
- ¡Papá! ¡Papá! ¡¡¡Dijo que sí!!!
- Bueno... ahora anda y pregúntale a tu hermana...

Y va Jaimito:
- María... ¿te acostarías con un hombre por un millón de Euros?
- ¡Claro que sí!
- ¡Papá! ¡Papá! ¡¡¡También dijo que sí!!!
- Vale y pregúntale también a tu hermano mayor.

Y se lo pregunta:
- Paco, te acostarías con un hombre por un millón de Euros?
- Pues claro tío!!!
- Papá Papá él también a dicho que sí!!!

Y el padre concluye:
- ¿Ves?... 'VIRTUALMENTE' tenemos tres millones de Euros, pero 'REALMENTE' sólo tenemos un par de putas y un maricón en casa.


----------



## barullo (5 Ago 2009)

Era una mujer tan gorda, tan gorda, que la balanza marcaba: continuará…


----------



## barullo (5 Ago 2009)

2 curas que iban montados en una motillo y en un control rutinario , va y los para un mosso d'esquadra

-Bon dia, padres, ustedes siempre van con Dios ?

-Si señor , le contestan los curas .

-Y les dice el mosso: pues multa por ir tres en una moto.


----------



## barullo (5 Ago 2009)

Un mariquita va al mercado a comprar .

-Carnicero, tienes longaniza ??

El carnicero le contesta:

-Si "señor"... como la quiere, cortada en rodajas ????

Y le dice el mariquita :

-Maricon, que te piensas que mi culo es una hucha...


----------



## barullo (5 Ago 2009)

Esto era una pareja de raza negra que tenian que ir a una fiesta de disfraces. Cuando el marido llega de trabajar se encuentra un disfraz de Spiderman sobre la cama y dice:

-¿Pero Sara donde has visto tu un Spiderman negro? Necesito otro disfraz!.

Al día siguiente a la misma hora se encuentra otro disfraz, esta vez de Superman:

-¿Pero Sara donde has visto tu Superman negro?.

La mujer ya harta al dia siguiente le pone sobre la cama dos botones blancos, un cinturon blanco y un palo de madera. El marido extrañado le pregunta para que coño es eso y ella le responde:

-Pues mira es para el disfraz. Te desnudas y te pegas los botones y vas de dominó, y si no estas conforme te pones el cinturón blanco y vas de galleta oreo, y si no te metes el palo por el culo ¡y vas de Magnum!


----------



## barullo (5 Ago 2009)

2 guardias civiles que llevaban por la calle arrestado a un gitano y le iban dando de ostias hasta en el carne de identidad.

En aquello que se cruzan por la calle con la mujer del gitano :

-Ay Jesus del gran poder ,señores guardias que le estan haciendo a mi Manue ..... con lo buenesito que es .... no le peguen mas , oju ....

- Buenecito? buenecito? mire usted ,su Manuel va diciendo por ahi que compra los guardias civiles a 10€ y los jueces a 50€

y les contesta la gitana:

-Matarlo a este hijolagranputa ,por gastarse el dinero en porquerias...


----------



## barullo (5 Ago 2009)

Estaba Jesús en el cielo, reunido con todos sus discípulos, y estaban
analizando la problemática de la droga en el mundo y cómo ésta destruía a
muchas personas y familias.

Como ellos nunca habían probado ningún tipo de droga, no sabían realmente
qué era lo que producía, de modo que Jesús decidió mandar a todos sus
discípulos a distintas partes del mundo para que trajeran muestras de
distintas drogas y las analizaran...

Jesús pasó cinco días esperando que llegaran los discípulos, hasta que por
primera vez tocaron la puerta:

(Toc, Toc, Toc..) -¿Quién es? - preguntó Jesús

-Soy Juan. Jesús abre la puerta y le dice:

-¿Que trajiste Juan?

Cocaína de Colombia Maestro

-Muy bien..., pasa y déjala por ahí.

Al rato... (Toc, Toc, Toc..)

¿Quién es? - Soy Pedro.

Jesús abre la puerta y le dice:

-¿Que trajiste Pedro?

- Marihuana de Jamaica Maestro - Muy bien..., pasa y déjala por ahí.

(Toc, Toc, Toc..)

-Quién es? - Soy Mateo.

Jesús abre la puerta y le dice: -¿Qué trajiste Mateo?

-Crack de New York Maestro

- Muy bien..., pasa y déjala por ahí.

Y así sucesivamente iban llegando los discípulos y trajeron Heroína,
Anfetamina, LSD, Hachis, Pasta Base, etc., etc. Sólo faltaba un discípulo, y
en eso sonó la puerta: (Toc, Toc Toc) ;

-¿Quién es? -Soy yo, Judas...

Jesús abre la puerta y dice: -¿Qué trajiste Judas?

-"Al FBI ... Todos contra la pared. Ese de las greñas es el Jefe!!"


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2009)

Un matrimonio sueco, ambos rubios y de ojos azules, con sus respectivos 4 padres rubios y de ojos azules, y sus respectivos 8 abuelos rubios y de ojos azules, tienen un niño,...... negro de piel, moreno de pelo y con los ojos como el carbón.

El padre, mosqueadillo, se hace la prueba de paternidad y se confirma que el hijo es legítimo. Ante las reclamaciones del padre, que no lo podía entender, el doctor le explica:

-Bien, estamos ante un evidente caso de la "enfermedad de Kodak".

-¿Doctor y eso qué significa?

-Vagina grande, pene pequeño, entra la luz, y el niño se vela.


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2009)

Entra un tío en un banco, encapuchado con una media en la cabeza, y con una metralleta del calibre 14. Pega un hostión a la puerta y empieza a gritar desesperado:

- ¡Me cago en la puta, todo el mundo al suelo, esto es un atraco!

Ra-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-tá (se lía a disparar contra el techo, ante el acojone de los presentes).

- ¡A ver, quiero toda la pasta de la caja ahora mismo, cagondiós! Ra-ta-ta-ta-tá. Que no se mueva nadie o no respondo, hostia puta, venga ese dinero! Tú, cajera de mierda, dame toda la pasta! ¡Ahora! Ra-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-tá.

La cajera, acojonada, traga saliva, respira hondo, se santigua, se dirige amablemente al ladron:

- Oiga, que es... que... esto no es... no es lo que usted cree...

- ¡No me vengas con gilipolleces, hostia! ¿qué dices? ¿qué pasa? -responde el atracador

- Es que esto... esto no es un banco como los demás...

- ¡¿Qué coño quiere decir que no es un banco como los demás?!! ¡No me jodas, cagonlaputa, venga esa pasta, de una vez! Ra-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-tá.

Y la cajera, intentando sonreír:

- No puede ser... aquí no.... es que aquí no hay dinero... Esto es un banco de semen...

El atracador se sale de los nervios:

- ¡Pero qué coño! ¡Mecagonlaputa! Ra-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-tá. ¿Pues no me ha jodido la tía? A ver ¿y qué leches tenéis en esos cajones?

La cajera, algo más serena:

- Son... muestras de semen.

Abre el cajón y le enseña una serie de probetas llenas del liquidillo. El chorizo se queda pensativo, y al rato le dice:

- ¿Ah, sí? Pues ahora te vas a beber una, cagonlaputayá. Nuevo careto de pánico de la cajera.

-Pero...

-¡Que te bebas una ahora mismo, hostia! Ra-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-tá. ¡No me pongas nervioso y obedece! Ra-ta-ta-ta-ta-tá.

La tía empieza a llorar, se vuelve a santiguar, coge la probeta, la mira, mira al atracador...

- ¿A qué esperas? ¡Bébetela ya de una puta vez!

Ella suspira, se tapa la nariz, cierra los ojos... y se bebe todo el contenido de la probeta de un trago.

El chorizo la mira a los ojos, se quita la media de la cabeza, se acerca a ella, y le dice muuuuy suavemente:

- ¿Lo ves, Bea, cariño, como si quieres, puedes?


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2009)

Entra Patxi en una tienda de deportes a comprar una camiseta del Athletic.

El tío entra totalmente desnudo salvo que vestía un hermoso par de zapatillas.

La vendedora con mucha vergüenza le pregunta qué quiere, y Patxi le pide la camiseta del Athletic con el número de Joseba Etxeberria

A la hora de cobrarle, la vendedora le dice que son 60 euros , y el chico, en bolas, le da solo 30

Sorprendida la vendedora le pregunta: ¿Por qué me da la mitad del dinero?

Y Patxi le contesta: Ahivalaostia pues, ¡¡¡si en el escaparate hay un cartel que dice:

"En pelotas y en zapatillas: 50% de descuento"!!!


----------



## Casi_expepito (6 Ago 2009)

Una señora se pasa por el ikea a comprarse un armario, ya se sabe, de esos de montárselo en casa.
Llega a su casa y procede a montárselo ... tornillito por aquí ... arandela por allá hasta que le queda muy cuco.
- ¡¡Joder, que bien que me ha quedado!!! .

Nada más terminar la frase, se escuche un murmullo que se convierte poco a poco en un ruido atronador. La casa empieza a temblar y el armario se le desmonta. 
-	¡¡Caguenlaputa!! Dice ella . Esta es la putada que tenemos los que vivimos cerca del metro

Así lo intenta una segunda vez , una tercera ... y siempre lo mismo, el armario termina descojonado

-	¡¡seguro que estoy montando algo mál!!, comenta. No es normal que por mucho metro que pase el armario se me destroce tan fácil.

Así que puesta a solucionar el tema, llama al carpintero de la tienda de al lado para que le eche un cable.
El carpintero monta el armario y , la siguiente hora que pasa el metro ... otra vez el amario descojonado.

-	¡¡Seguro que es un tornillo o alguna sujeción que está defectuosa en el armario!!, dice el carpintero. ¡¡Vamos a hacer una cosa!!. Me meto dentro del armario para que cuando llegue la siguiente vibración, pueda apreciar cual es la juntura que está fastidiándolo todo.

Resulta que así lo hace. Se mete dentro y esperan los dos a la siguiente llegada del metro.
En ese momento, llega el marido de la señora de trabajar.
-	¡¡Hola cariño!! ¿qué tal? Le dice su esposa
-	¡¡ya ves!!!, echo polvo ... este puto trabajo. Espera que me ponga ropa cómoda que estoy destrozado.

En esto que abre el armario y vé al tiparraco ahí dentro.

-	Pero ... ¿quién es usted y ¡¡¡qué cojones está haciendo en mi casa!! Y dentro del armario nada menos!!!?
-	Mire señor!!!, responde el carpintero. Voy a serle totalmente sincero. ¡¡He venido a follarme a su mujer!! porque si le digo que estoy esperando al metro no se lo va a creer


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2009)

*Receta de cocina*

"Pollo a la Concejalía"

Ingredientes:

- un pollo
- un despacho
- varios chorizos

Preparación:

- Se coge el pollo
- Se le coloca en un despacho
- Se le rodea de chorizos
- Se le deja a su antojo

- Y él solito se va haciendo rico, rico, rico


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2009)

*Éstos picoletos!!!*

Dos guardias civiles mientras patrullan, uno le comenta al otro:

-Chaval, he descubierto una manera de hacerlo que es la re-hostia...

-¿Como? pregunta el otro

-Pues mira, pongo a mi parienta a cuatro patas, y cojo la pistola con una
mano y cuando estoy a punto de correrme, me pongo en plan cowboy, pego
cuatro tiros al aire (PAM, PAM, ...), y a mi mujer le entra un acojone de
la hostia, aprieta el culo, y no veas como te pone.

-Hostia, pues esta noche cuando llegue a casa lo pruebo.

A la mañana siguiente, se vuelven a encontrar.

Que, ¿como fue anoche?, acojonante ¿no?

-Acojonante...anda no me hables, no me hables...

-¿Que paso?, ¿lo hiciste como te dije?

-Sí, sí. Llegué a mi casa, cogí el Magnum de las ocasiones especiales, y
me puse a hacer el 69 con mi parienta. Cuando estaba a punto de correrme,
pegué 6 tiros al aire (PUUUUM,PUMMMM,...),.....

-¿Y qué?

-¿QUEEE?

-QUE ME MORDIÓ LA POLLA, SE ME CAGÓ EN LA CARA, Y DEL ARMARIO
SALIÓ UN TÍO EN PELOTAS CON LOS BRAZOS EN ALTO.


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2009)

Jesus va caminando por el desierto con sus doce apóstoles y en un momento dado les ordena :

-"Tomad una piedra y marchad con ella a cuestas!!"

Todos toman una bien grande, salvo Judas que toma una bien pequeñita.

Al poco tiempo le dicen:

-" Maestro, tenemos sed !!! ".

Entonces Jesucristo exclama:

- "Qué las piedras se conviertan en agua!!!"

Todos beben hasta hartarse menos Judas, a quien apenas le alcanza para un sorbito. Jesucristo vuelve a ordenar:

-"Tomad otra piedra para volver a caminar !!!".

Todos la toman pero Judas, esta vez toma un peñasco de una tonelada.

Trescientos kilómetros después ven a un campesino que no obtiene cultivo de su tierra por falta de abono, y entonces Jesucristo exclama:

-"Qué las piedras se conviertan en abono !!! "

Judas, casi tapado de mierda, extiende sus brazos y clama al cielo:

-"Es o no es para traicionarlo"


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2009)

Yo estaba muy feliz.

Mi novia y yo habíamos andado por más de un año, y decidimos casarnos.

Mis padres nos ayudaron en toda forma posible, mis amigos me apoyaban,
y mi novia era un sueño.

Solo había una cosa que me molestaba mucho, y era la mejor amiga de ella.

Era inteligente y sexy, y a veces flirteaba conmigo, lo que me consternaba.

Un día, la amiga de mi novia me llamó por teléfono y me pidió que fuera a su casa a ayudarle con la lista de los invitados a la boda.

Así que fui para allá.

Ella estaba sola, y cuando llegue, me susurró que, ya que me iba a casar con su mejor amiga, y tomando en cuenta que ella tenia ciertos sentimientos y deseos hacia mi persona, y que ya no podía aguantarse mas, y que antes que me casara y comprometiera mi vida a su mejor amiga, quería hacer conmigo el amor una sola vez.

¿Que podídecir?

Estaba totalmente sorprendido, y no pude decir palabra.

Así que me dijo, 'Iré al cuarto, y si tu lo deseas, entra y me tendrás.'

Admire su maravilloso trasero mecerse al subir las escaleras.

Me levante del sillón y estuve así, de pie, por un momento.

Me di vuelta y fui a la puerta principal, la cual abrí, y salí a la calle, me dirigía a mi coche.

Mi novia estaba afuera.

Con lágrimas en sus ojos, me abrazo y me dijo, 'Estoy muy feliz y orgullosa de ti. Has pasado mi pequeña prueba. No podía tener a un mejor hombre como esposo'.

Moraleja:

DEJA SIEMPRE LOS CONDONES EN TU COCHE!!!!


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2009)

Una mujer está en la cama con su amante cuando oye al marido llegar.

Vamos - le dice al amante - De prisa, quédate en pie allí en la Esquina.

Rápidamente, ella cubre el cuerpo del amante con aceite y lo salpica con
Talco por encima y le dice:

No te muevas hasta que yo te diga. Finge que eres una estatua.Yo vi Una igualita en casa de los Almeida.

En eso, el marido entra y pregunta:

¿Que es esto?

Ella, fingiendo naturalidad:-¿Eso? Ah, es sólo una estatua. Los Almeida colocaron una en el cuarto de ellos y me gusto tanto que compre una igual.

Y no se hablo mas de la estatua. A las dos de la madrugada, la mujer estaba durmiendo y el marido todavía Esta viendo TV.

De repente, el marido se levanta, camina hasta la cocina, prepara un sándwich, agarra una lata de cerveza y va para el cuarto.

Allí, se dirige a la estatua y le dice:Toma, come y bebe algo, hijo de la gran puta.! Yo me quede dos días como un idiota, en el cuarto de los Almeida y ni un vaso de agua me ofrecieron.

Esto se llama 'Solidaridad Masculina'.


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2009)

¿Sabiais que Jesus era español y no judio?

hay una prueba que no deja lugar a dudas...

que tenia 30 años y todavia vivia en casa de sus padres


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2009)

*Que ni "pintado" para éste foro*

Este es un alcalde que hace un concurso para pintar algunas obras en la ciudad.

Viene un moro y pide 10.000 euros.

Un colombiano y pide 20.000 euros.

Un español y pide 30.000 euros.

El alcalde pregunta al moro por qué 10.000, el moro le dice pues 5.000 para pintura, 3.000 para ayudantes, y 2.000 para mi.

Despues pregunta al colombiano 20.000 para qué, pues 10.000 para pintura 3.000 para ayudantes y material, y el resto mi trabajo.

Y pregunta al español y tu 30.000 para qué? es mucho.

El español dice en voz baja : alcalde 10.000 pa mi, 10.000 pa ti, y 10.000 pa el moro que pintará él.


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2009)

Dé qué formato es tu marido? 

DVD, DVD-R, CD y VHS


PARA LAS MUJERES QUE TODAVÍA NO ESTÁN INTEGRADAS A LAS NUEVAS TECNOLOGÍAS ...


Y PARA QUE LOS HOMBRES SE PUEDAN CLASIFICAR!! !

- Sabe lo qué es un marido DVD?

- Es aquel que se Desnuda, Voltea y Duerme

- Y un marido DVD + R?

- Es aquel que se Desnuda, Voltea, Duerme y Ronca.

- Y un marido CD?

- Es aquel que Come y Duerme.

Moraleja de la historia:

- NO HAY NADA COMO LOS VIEJOS VHS...

- Varias Horas de Sexo...


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2009)

Envían una neurona al cerebro de un hombre.

Llega, entra y ve que no hay nadie

-'Hay alguien ahí?' Pregunta bajito

-'Hay alguien ahiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?...'

-'Holaaaa?????'

-'HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAA?'

-'NO HAY NADIEEEEEEEE???' ya a gritos......

-'Snifff!!!'

La pobre neurona se encontraba sola allí. Empezó a ponerse muy triste ,
porque pensaba 'yo aquí sola para el resto de mi vida, sniff!!'

De repente, se oyó un ruido de alguien que se acercaba.

Era otra neurona!!!! y dice a la llorona:

-'Qué haces? Por qué lloras?'

-'Porque pensaba, sniff, que no había nadie y me iba a quedar aquí sola
para siempre sin compañeras.'

-'Pero, boba -le contestó la otra- si somos un montón!
pero estamos todas en la polla. Yo he subido a buscar hielo.'


----------



## ForrestGump (6 Ago 2009)

Como se dio cuenta pinocho que era de madera?
Se fue a hacer una paja y se prendio fuego


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Ago 2009)

Sabes aquel que diu,

LLega el tío al bar,un agarrado que nunca pagaba ni sus propias copas, y dice: a ver camarero copas para todo el mundo, con lo cual todos se quedan sorprendidos y le preguntan 
_¿Qué pasó, estás celebrando algo?

_Sí, mi mujer se fue con mi mejor amigo.

_Pero como puede ser eso, a ver cuéntanos ¿qué pasó?, ¿Quíen es ese amigo?

_No sé quien es, pero el que se la llevó es mi mejor amigo.


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Ago 2009)

¿Por qué los solteros están delgados y los casados están gordos?

Porque cuando el soltero llega a casa lo primero que hace es ir a la nevera, la abre y dice: otra vez lo mismo y se va a la cama. El casado llega a casa va a la cama quita las sábanas y dice: otra vez lo mismo y se va a la nevera.


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Ago 2009)

El cura reúne a todos los feligreses en la Iglesia y les dice: estáis hechas una ovejas descarriadas, me he enterado que este pueblo parece Sodoma y Gomorra y estáis fornicando como posesos fuera del matrimonio, por lo tanto he decidido que imponeros un castigo. ¿Ven esta pelota que tengo en mi mano? cerraré mis ojos y la lanzaré, al que le caiga deberá estar un mes sin fornicar. Coge el cura cierra los ojos tira la pelotita, esta rebota en una pared, en una columna luego rebota en un santo y le cae en la cabeza al cura, con lo cual el la recoge y dice: un, dos, tres probando!!!


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Ago 2009)

LLegan las Navidades y la madre lleva a su hijita de 6 años a ver a Papá Noel, este la sienta en sus rodillas y le dice: ho,ho,ho, si me das un besito te doy un regalito!!!, a lo que la niña le responde: ¿y si te la mamo me das toda la bolsa?


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Ago 2009)

La niña de 7 años le dice a la madre: ¡mamá me voy a hacer el amor con el chico de enfrente!, vale, ¡pero ten cuidado al cruzar la calle!


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Ago 2009)

María ¿tú hablas con tu marido cuando haces el amor?

Si tengo un teléfono cerca sí


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Ago 2009)

The last one.

Era un señor que iba con su burro por todas la fiestas de los pueblos, en cada pueblo ponía un cartel que decía: el que haga reír al burro premio de 3000 €. El buen hombre llevaba ganándose la vida bastante tiempo con este negocio hasta que un día aparece un forastero paga sus 5 € se acerca al burro le dice algo al oído y el burro se empiza a descojonar. El hombre arruinado le paga los 3000 € al forastero y se marcha a otro pueblo. 
3 semanas más tarde se encuentran otra vez el hombre, el burro y el forastero en otro pueblo. El hombre había decidido cambiar de táctica ya que el burro ya se había reído, y anunciaba el que pueda hacer llorar al burro gana 2000 €, cuando el hombre vio al forastero dijo no pude ser, pero pensó no: creo que pueda hacerlo llorar también.
El forastero se presentó pagó sus 5 € se acerco al burro y el burro se puso a llorar.

El pobre hombre ya arruinado del todo le pregunta al forastero: ¿Cómo lo has hecho?, primero lo haces reír y luego llorar, no lo entiendo.
El forastero le responde: la primera vez le dije que la tenía más grande que él y la segunda vez se la mostré.


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2009)

Una familia modelo cenaba tranquilamente cuando la hija de diez años
comenta:

- Tengo una mala noticia, ya no soy virgen

Un silencio sepulcral se apodera de la mesa y de repente empiezan las
acusaciones mutuas:

El marido dirigiéndose a su mujer:

- Esto es para que veas que eres una mala madre. Por ir vestida como una
cualquiera y flirtear con el primer imbécil que aparece por la puerta.
¡Claro, algún día esto tendría que ocurrir! ¡Con el ejemplo que ve la niña
todos los días, no me extraña!

Ahora, el padre la toma con su hija mayor de 20 años:

- ¿Y tú? (Apuntándole con el dedo) Que te pones a darte el lote en el sofá
con ese novio tuyo, que tiene pinta de mariquita arrepentido, pero claro tu
dices que es 'metrosexual' o como se llame esa cosa. ¡Es que eres igual a
tu madre! Y la niña lo ve y quiere copiar.

La madre ya no aguanta más tanta humillación y le contesta:

- ¿Quién es el idiota que se gasta la mitad del sueldo en putas y tiene la
cara de despedirse de ellas en la puerta de casa? ¿Piensas que somos
ciegas? Y aún más, sólo te diste de alta en Digital Plus para ver tus pelis
porno y te pasas todos los fines de semana matándote a pajas con ruidosos
finales incluidos. A mí por lo menos me la meten gratis y no eres tú. ¡Es
que eres inútil hasta para eso!

Totalmente descontrolada y al borde del colapso, la madre le pregunta a la
niña, con los ojos llenos de lágrimas.

- ¿Quién te hizo eso, mi niña? Cuéntame.

Entre sollozos y lágrimas, la niña le contesta:

- La profesora, que se ha enfadado y me ha quitado del Nacimiento y ahora
ya no soy Virgen, soy vaca.


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2009)

-¿Quién de ustedes sabría decirme como se puede meter un agujero en otro agujero?

Carmencita levanta la mano:

-Yo sé cómo se hace.

-¿Cómo?", pregunta la profe.

Entonces, Carmencita une el pulgar con el índice de las dos manos formando un anillo y luego los apoya alrededor de la boca.

-Ya está, señora profesora, un agujero en otro agujero.

-Muy bien. Y ahora ¿a ver quién sabe como meter tres agujeros en un agujero?

Carmencita levanta la mano.

-Dime, Carmencita.

-Lo mismo de antes, señora profesora, pero esta vez los dedos hay que ponerlos alrededor de la boca y los agujeros de la nariz. Así, señora,tres agujeros en uno.

-Muy bien, Carmencita. Y ahora ¿quién sabría como meter cinco agujeros en un agujero?.

Carmencita vuelve a levantar la mano.

-Dime Carmencita.

-Muy fácil, señora profesora. Lo mismo que antes, pero ahora los dedos cubren boca, nariz y ojos. Así, cinco agujeros en uno".

Entonces, Jaimito que se está cansando de que Carmencita se lo sabe todo, anuncia:

-Señora profesora, quiero hacer yo ahora una pregunta: ¿cómo se hace para meter 9 agujeros en un agujero?.

Nadie contesta. Hasta Carmencita se queda callada. Entonces, la maestra asegura:

-No lo sabemos, Jaimito, ¿nos explicas?.

-¡¡¡Fácil, cogemos una flauta y se la metemos por el culo a Carmencita!!!.


----------



## euriborfree (7 Ago 2009)

Entra un matrimonio a la panadería y mientras ella ojea los pasteles el marido con aire despistado le pide a la dependienta:
"Me pone, por favor, 3 funcionarios bien tostaditos, gracias"
La dependienta se extraña y responde:
"¿... funcionarios dice?
La mujer le contesta:
"Baguettes, hija, 3 baguettes. Es que mi marido siempre se confunde."


----------



## AH1N1 (8 Ago 2009)

Este está muy bueno



¿Cálopez, me falta mucho para poder entrar en el foroo VETERANOS?


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2009)

*Ayyyyy qué gilipollas!*

Están dos borrachos en un bar. Uno de ellos va al servicio y cuando regresa se había olvidado subirse la cremallera de la bragueta y su “pajarito” cae sobre la mesa. El otro borracho despavorido empieza
a gritar:
- ¡Una víbora, una víbora!

Y el otro al verlo (sin fijarse en lo que era) grita también:
- Mátala, aplástala.

El amigo del borracho coge una botella y le pega en la cabeza a la supuesta culebra a lo que el otro sigue gritando:
- ¡Dále, dále más fuerte que me acaba de picar!


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2009)

Un hombre se quejaba de un fuerte dolor en el hombro y un amigo le dice:

- Hay una computadora en la farmacia que puede diagnosticar cualquier cosa, mucho más rápido y más barato que un doctor. Pones una muestra de tu orina y la computadora te diagnostica tu problema, y te sugiere qué hacer. Además, sólo cuesta 2 euros.

El hombre llenó un frasco con orina y fue a la farmacia. Encontró la computadora y puso la muestra de orina dentro de la máquina. Luego depositó los 2 euros en la ranura. La computadora comenzó a hacer ruidos, a encender y apagar varias luces, y luego de una pequeña pausa, por una ranura salió un papel que decía:

“Ud. tiene hombro de tenista.
Frote su brazo con agua caliente y sal.
No haga esfuerzos físicos de magnitud.
En dos semanas va a estar mucho mejor.”

Más tarde, decidió probar si la computadora podía ser engañada. Mezcló agua de la canilla, un poco de caca del perro, un poco de pis de la hija y su mujer. Para terminar, se masturbó y puso su semen en la extraña mezcla. Fue a la farmacia, encontró la computadora, y le puso la mezcla, además de los 2 euros. Después de los sonidos y luces de rigor, la máquina imprimió el siguiente análisis:

“Su agua es demasiado impura: Cómprese un purificador.
Su perro tiene parásitos: Déle vitaminas.
Su hija se droga: Intérnela en un instituto de rehabilitación.
Su esposa está embarazada: Y no es suyo. Consiga un abogado.
Y si no deja de masturbarse, no se le va a curar nunca el hombro.”


----------



## Lone Star (12 Ago 2009)

...Y hecho en video.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HUcjPhlDFA0&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HUcjPhlDFA0&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (13 Ago 2009)

*Kakafú*

SEÑORA, si su hija no caga, dele pastillas KAKAFÚ

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ y verá como caga !!!!!!!!!!

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ se cagará hasta en su PUUUUUUUUUTA MADRE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## barullo (16 Ago 2009)

Dos amigos que se encuentran y le dice uno al otro:

-Oye, ¿tu abuela es mecanica?

-No, ¿por que?

-Porque la he visto en la autopista debajo de un camion.


----------



## barullo (16 Ago 2009)

-Princesa, te invito un trago de vino.

-No puedo, me cae mal para las piernas.

-¿Se te hinchan?...

-No, se me abren!!


----------



## barullo (16 Ago 2009)

Este es un niño que llega a su casa y la dice a la madre:

-¡Mamá, mamá, en la escuela me dicen peludo!

Y dice la madre muy asustada:

-¡Manolo, corre que el perro habla!


----------



## barullo (16 Ago 2009)

Va un chaval a una farmacia:

-Oiga, me puede vender un preservativo, porque esta noche voy a cenar con la familia de la chica con la que salgo desde hace tres meses y despues, a ver si cae. Bueno me va a poner dos, porque esta chica tiene una hermana que no esta nada mal, e igual cae tambien...
...Bueno, mejor me va usted a dar tres porque la madre es una cachonda que pone los cuernos a su marido y ya metidos en harina...

Llega la hora de la cena y aqui tenemos al chaval comiendose la sopa sin quitarse la gabardina, con los cuellos subidos y la cabeza agachada.

Al acabar, cuando han salido de la casa, va la chica y le pregunta:

-Manolo, Hijo!! ¿no sabia que eras tan timido?

-Ni yo que tu padre era farmaceutico.


----------



## barullo (16 Ago 2009)

*Joder con los gallegos!!!*

Un gallego llamado García, abre una ferretería a dos calles del Vaticano, en Roma. Como publicidad, fuera de su establecimiento, el gallego cuelga un enorme crucifijo. Bajo la figura de Jesús, clavado en la cruz, el galaico pone un cartel luminoso que dice:

"CLAVOS GARCIA, 2000 AÑOS DE GARANTIA"

El escándalo fué mayúsculo.

Monseñor Fanfanni, editor del Observatore Romano, va personalmente a conversar con el hijo de Galicia.

De la forma más delicada posible, el Padre Fanfanni le explica al gallego que no se puede usar este tipo de publicidad....... y mucho menos, en Roma!.

El gallego, como hombre razonable que es, modifica su anuncio, reemplazando la firgura del Cristo crucificado con otro.

Esta vez, Jesús tiene sólo una mano clavada, la otra está suelta, saludando al público. Debajo de la cruz hay un nuevo cartel luminoso que
dice:

"ADIVINEN EN QUÉ MANO SE USÓ UN CLAVO GARCIA".

El escándalo ahora llega hasta Castelgandolfo. El Papa horrorizado, va en su papamóvil hasta la tienda del ferretero.

El Santo Padre, con sus trémulas manos, le clama al gallego "Hijo mío, no puedes usar la figura de Nuestro Señor como efigie de tus
anuncios comerciales............. por favor, inventa otra cosa".
El siempre creativo gallego coloca una cruz vacía, fuera de su tienda, y debajo de ella hay un nuevo cartel luminoso :

"SI LOS CLAVOS FUERAN GARCÍA........ NI DIOS SE ESCAPARÍA"¡¡¡


----------



## Usuario eliminado (16 Ago 2009)

*Uno de genios, mestraña que os haya escapao*

Un hombre se encuentra caminando solo por la playa, cuando de repente se tropieza con una botella. La levanta, la mira, la abre y ¡Pum! se aparece un genio que le dice:

- ¡He estado preso por más de mil años en esa botella! ¡Por tu amabilidad te gratificaré con un deseo, pero piénsalo bien, porque sólo puedo concederte uno!
- 
El hombre piensa por un momento su deseo y le dice al genio:

- Siempre he deseado ir a Hawai, pero nunca he sido capaz porque me da miedo volar, y los barcos me dan claustrofobia y mareos. Me gustaría que hicieras una autopista desde aquí hasta Hawai.


El genio, desconcertado ante la magnitud del deseo,le dice:
- No, creo que no puedo hacerlo. Sólo piensa en todo el trabajo implicado con los pilares que se necesitan para mantener la autopista y cuan profundos deben insertarse en el fondo del océano. Piensa en todo el pavimento que se necesitaría, la ecología que se modificaría. Me temo que es mucho pedir, mejor piensa en otro deseo.



El hombre asiente, piensa durante un par de minutos su deseo y luego le dice al genio:
- Hay otra cosa que siempre he querido. Me gustaría ser capaz de entender a las mujeres ¿Qué las hace reír y qué las hace llorar, por qué son tan temperamentales, por qué es tan difícil salir con ellas? básicamente ¿qué las satisface?

El genio piensa por unos minutos y le contesta:

- ¿Quieres la autopista con dos carriles o con cuatro

pd. Xoancar sigue así que tú puedes


----------



## DrOtis (17 Ago 2009)

*La rana Gustavo va al médico*








PD: rana René es el nombre con el que se le conoce en latinoamérica.


----------



## Casi_expepito (17 Ago 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> Un hombre se quejaba de un fuerte dolor en el hombro y un amigo le dice:
> 
> - Hay una computadora en la farmacia que puede diagnosticar cualquier cosa, mucho más rápido y más barato que un doctor. Pones una muestra de tu orina y la computadora te diagnostica tu problema, y te sugiere qué hacer. Además, sólo cuesta 2 euros.
> 
> ...




Repe ...


----------



## barullo (18 Ago 2009)

Un español se encontró con un cubano:

-¿Y cómo andan por Cuba?

-¡Mira, chico, no nos podemos quejar...!

-¡Ah! Entonces ni bien ni mal, ¿no?

-¡No, no, miihermanooo! ¡Que no nos podemos quejar!


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2009)

Un indio arapajote y su hijo de nueve años estaban sentados en la orilla del río. El curioso niño le preguntó a su padre:

-Papá, ¿por qué mi hermana mayor se llama Luz de Luna?

-Porque tu madre y yo la creamos bajo la luz de la luna.

-Papá, ¿y por qué mi hermano se llama Toro Sentado?

-Porque tu madre y yo lo concebimos delante de un toro que estaba sentado.

-Papá, ¿y por qué mi otro hermano se llama Prado Verde?

-Porque tu madre y yo lo creamos sobre un prado verde.

-...

-¿Alguna pregunta más, Goma Rota?


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2009)

El amante, a punto de ser sorprendido por el esposo, saltó por una ventana.

Al ser apenas las siete de la mañana, y no habiendo tenido tiempo de vestirse, para disimular comenzó a hacer "footing" al lado de un grupo de corredores en el parque.

Sorprendido, uno de los corredores lo miró y le preguntó:

-¿Sin zapatillas?

-Sí, es para una mejor ventilación de los pies.

-¿Sin camiseta?

-Sí, es para una mejor ventilación de las axilas.

-¿Sin pantalones ni calzoncillos?

-Sí, es para tener mayor agilidad.

-¡Ah, comprendo! Y entonces... ¿el condón lo llevas puesto por si llueve?


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2009)

Una mujer fue al servicio de atención al cliente de una gran tienda de electrodomésticos y le dijo al empleado del mostrador que quería devolver una tostadora que había comprado porque no funcionaba. El empleado respondió entonces que no podía reembolsarle la tostadora porque la había comprado con una oferta especial. De repente, la mujer levantó los brazos y comenzó a gritar:

-¡Apriétame las tetas, apriétame las tetas, apriétame las tetas!

El empleado, aturdido, corrió a buscar al gerente del local. Frente a una multitud creciente de clientes, el gerente preguntó a la mujer:

-Pero, ¿qué le pasa, señora?

Ella explicó otra vez el problema de la tostadora; el gerente, entonces, le repitió la misma explicación dada por el empleado, la tostadora no podía ser devuelta porque se compró con una oferta especial. Inmediatamente ella, una vez más, levantó los brazos y comenzó a gritar:

-¡Apriétame las tetas, apriétame las tetas, apriétame las tetas!

Y, haciendo eso, atrajo una multitud mucho mayor. Aturdido, el gerente preguntó:

-Pero, señora, ¿por qué grita uste eso?

Cándidamente, la mujer contestó:

-¡Porque me gusta que me aprienten las tetas cuando me están jodiendo!


----------



## danilovix (29 Ago 2009)

*el cura granaino*

por si queda alguien sin haberlo visto:

YouTube - Cura granaino en sevilla


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2009)

José Luis habló de esta forma a su abogado:

-He oído que alguna gente ha demandado con éxito a las compañías de tabaco por causarles cáncer, y a los restaurantes de comida rápida por haberlos engordado.

-Así es -dijo el letrado-.

-Muy bien. Estoy interesado en poner una demanda.

-¿Contra las compañías tabaqueras o contra las cadenas de comida rápida?

-No. Quiero demandar a la cerveza Mahou, por todas las mujeres feas con las que he dormido.


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2009)

El lepero que entra a una sala de fiestas y estaba actuando un ventrilocuo con un muñeco y se sienta en una mesa y el muñeco empieza a decir paridas, y el lepero descojonandose, hasta que de buenas a primeras cuenta un chiste de Lepe, y se levanta el lepero y dice:

-Quilloooo, no se te vaya a ocurrir, eeeh?...No te vayas a pasar con los leperos, eeeh?

-Una miajita de educación, eeeeh? un respeto, no te vayas a pasar con los leperos...

Le contesta el ventrilocuo:

-Usted perdone, es que...

El lepero le interrumpe:

-Usted se calla que estoy hablando con el muñeco...


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2009)

Sale un gitano de un juicio, acompañado de la G.C. y cuando le van a meter en la furgoneta le suena el movíl...

-¿Quién es?

-Manuee...Soy tu muje...¿cómo ha salido el juicio?

-¿El juicio? el juez me ha dicho que 7 años de cárcel ó 100.000 euros...

-Manue, tu coge el dinero, no seas tonto


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2009)

Un matrimonio durmiendo a las 4 de la mañana...Y le dice la mujer al marido:

-Me parece que abajo hay gente...

Se levanta el hombre y se encuentra a un ladrón ahi en plena faena...

-¿Qué hace ud. ahi?

El chorizo esponde:

-No, no, mire ud. que yo no vengo a matar a nadie, que yo vengo a robar, pero ya me habeis visto la cara y os tengo que matar a los 2...

...Señora por cortesía, voy a empezar por ud. pero yo no venia a matar, yo venia a robar, na más...¿Ud. cómo se llama?

-Yo me llamo Mª Teresa...

-Ea, ya no la puedo matar, porque Mª Teresa se llamaba mi madre, y yo cómo la voy a matar si se llama igual que mi madre, ud. se salva...

...Pero amigo, ud. lo siento de verdad, pero le tengo que matar, ¿ud. cómo se llama?

-Yo me llamo Manolo, pero en el pueblo todo el mundo me dice Mª Teresa


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2009)

Llegan unos reporteros de TV a Andalucia a averiguar el arte que habia por allí, y fueron a preguntarle a Benito el tontito, uno de éstos tios que llevan más de 2 años con el mismo chandal puesto, con más mierda en el chandal que la tirita de un mecanico, y le preguntan:

-¿Ud. cómo se llama?

-Benito

-Le vamos a hacer unas preguntas, Benito...¿Ud. que opina de la poesia?

Y dice Benito:

-La poecia viene a mi casa, la poecia rompe la puerta, la poecia registra los cajones, la poecia encuentra la droga, y la poecia se lleva a mi primo pa la cárcel...

Y dicen los reporteros:

-Perdone, Benito, no nos ha entendido ud. queremos que nos hable sobre el poema...

Y dice Benito:

-Sí, sí, el poema va a ser sacar a mi primo de la cárcel ahora


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2009)

Ese paleto que está en un juicio porque estaba implicado en el robo de un coche, y al terminar el juicio le dice el juez:

-Caballero, queda ud. totalmente absuelto del robo del coche, por falta de pruebas...

Y dice el gañan:

-¿Entonces me puedo quedar con el coche o no?


----------



## ZZZ (2 Sep 2009)

me los acaban de pasar......

mis disculpas a las mujeres, es solo humor...

Por que las mujeres tienen una neurona más que las vacas?
¡¡¡Porqué cuando les toques las tetas no digan muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!


Que hacen tres mujeres en una isla desierta....
Se juntan dos y critican a la otra

Q hace una mujer cagando?
-Clonarse


Estan dos señores hablando y le dice uno a otro:
-Mira Patxi, creo que mi mujer es Diesel.
-¿Por qué?
-Porque no chupa nada.


¿En que se parecen las mujeres a los delfines?
-En que se cree que tienen inteligencia pero no se ha demostrado aun.


¿Qué es un grano en el culo de una mujer?
-Un derrame cerebral.

Como se llama al trozo de carne entre el ano y el potorro??
fronton, porque es ahi donde rebotan las pelotas



¿Porque las mujeres no saben nadar?
Porque no caben en el fregadero 



- ¿ Sabes cuál es la diferencia entre una niña y una mujer?
- A la niña la llevas a la cama y le cuentas un cuento, a la mujer le cuentas un cuento y la llevas a la cama.



¿Que es lo último que se oyo en el Titanic?
-!!!NO LE DEJES EL TIMON A ELLA ¡¡¡


----------



## ZZZ (2 Sep 2009)

este cosecha propia

como entretienes a una mujer 5 horas....

dandole un folio que ponga en los dos lados dale la vuelta

jojojojjoojojo con este me parto


----------



## ZZZ (2 Sep 2009)

Cuando subira la mujer a la luna?
cuando la tengan que barrer


¿Qué se tienen que poner las mujeres en los hombros para estar atractivas?
Las rodillas.



En una boda le pregunta el niño a su madre: "Mamá, mamá, ¿por qué la novia va vestida de blanco?", y la madre le responde: "Porque es el día más feliz de su vida".
"¿Y por qué el novio va vestido de negro?


¿Porque se dice que la cerveza tiene hormonas femeninas?
Porque cuando la bebes conduces mal, dices tonterias y nadie te hace caso.



* En que se parece una mujer a un churrasco?
En que cuando empieza a sangrar hay que darle la vuelta.*

*SUBLIME*



¿Que le pasa a la mujer cuando pierde el 99 por ciento de su inteligencia?
Que se queda viuda



 Como saber si una mujer anda sin calzones.... hay que ver si tiene caspa en los zapatos.



¿Que harian los hombres sin las mujeres?
Pues domesticar otro animal y esta vez no enseñarle a hablar.



*Unos extraterrestres llegan a la tierra y capturan un ejemplar de hombre y de mujer. Analizando el cerebro del hombre se quedan admirados de su complejidad. Cuando abren el craneo de la mujer sólo encuentran un hilo que cruza de lado a lado y se admiran todavía más de la complejidad de su cerebro aglutinado en un sólo hilo conductor. Se plantean entonces cortarlo y ¿qué pasa?... se le caen las orejas.*



¿Por qué las mujeres hablan más de lo que piensan y los hombres piensan más de lo que hablan?
-Porque las mujeres tienen cuatro labios y los hombres dos cabezas.


----------



## Popette (2 Sep 2009)

ZZZ dijo:


> Que hacen tres mujeres en una isla desierta....
> Se juntan dos y critican a la otra



Desgraciadamente demasiado cierto para ser gracioso


----------



## ZZZ (2 Sep 2009)

Ademas hay muchos chistes que si cambias mujer por hombre se convierten en chistes feministas

Entra una mujer a una biblioteca y le pregunta al bibliotecario
-Por favor, ¿el apartado de los derechos de la mujer?
Bibliotecario -la ultima estanteria a la derecha, la de ciencia ficcion



Por que una mujer se alegra al acabar en 6 meses un puzle de 4 piezas....
Porque en la caja ponia de 2 a 3 años.



¿si una mujer pasa por un paso de cebra a las tres de la tarde, y le atropella un coche, de quien sera la culpa?
respuesta:de la mujer, por que a las tres de la tarde tendria que estar fregando los platos.


por qué Dios hizo a las mujeres con los pies más pequeños?
Para que puedan acercarse más al fregadero.


En que se parecen las mujeres a los semaforos.
-que despues de las 12 nadie las respeta.



En que se parecen las mujeres alas nubes...
en que cuando se van se queda un dia de putamadre.



En que se parece una mujer a una foca ?
En que una es gorda, tiene bigote y huele a pescado y la otra vive en el mar


Estan un hombre y una mujer encerrados en un ascensor, y la mujer se esta empezando a poner cachonda y en esto va y le dice:
-¡¡Hazme mujer !!
Y el hombre se desabrocha el boton de los pantalones, se quita el cinturon, se los baja, se los quita y le dice:
-planchalos.


¿Su mujer se excita cuando termina de hacer el amor?
Por supuesto, sobretodo si me limpio con la cortina.



¿Sabeis por qué dicen q la mujer es el animal mas inteligente?... Porque es el unico animal capaz de:
· Meter un miembro entre paréntesis
· Elevarlo a su máxima potencia
· Sacarle factor común
· y reducirlo a su mínima expresión


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Sep 2009)

joder, como ha caido el nivel con esta media pagina


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joder, como ha caido el nivel con esta media pagina



¿Cómo?:

Explicate


----------



## un marronazo (3 Sep 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> ¿Cómo?:
> 
> Explicate



Pos no veo yo que tenga que explicar lo evidente


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> Pos no veo yo que tenga que explicar lo evidente



Lo que yo quiero saber es a quién se refiere exactamente...

No me doy por aludido, precisamente, pero tampoco quiero aburrir a las vacas como por sumar post, nada más...

...Si no gusta, se pueden emplear las energias en otras lides...


----------



## un marronazo (3 Sep 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> Lo que yo quiero saber es a quién se refiere exactamente...
> 
> No me doy por aludido, precisamente, pero tampoco quiero aburrir a las vacas como por sumar post, nada más...
> 
> ...Si no gusta, se pueden emplear las energias en otras lides...



Ufff no te enfades anda....


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Sep 2009)

al nivel de los chistes cortos de mujeres-hombres


el hilo estaba bien...

aba, aba


----------



## Pepius (3 Sep 2009)

No puedo garantizar que no esté puesto ya, pero es que es muy chorra y me encanta:

Esto que va David el Gnomo a una farmacia y dice

- Buenos días ¿Me podría dar una caja de preservativos, por favo?

- ¿Control?

- ¡No! ¡Sin troll, sin troll!


----------



## javvier (3 Sep 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> Un matrimonio durmiendo a las 4 de la mañana...Y le dice la mujer al marido:
> 
> -Me parece que abajo hay gente...
> 
> ...




Me llamo Brian y mi mujer tambien se llama Brian


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2009)

Pepius dijo:


> No puedo garantizar que no esté puesto ya, pero es que es muy chorra y me encanta:
> 
> Esto que va David el Gnomo a una farmacia y dice
> 
> ...





Si, repetido, MEEEC, MEEEEEC,


----------



## Silvio Jose (3 Sep 2009)

* Pedro: ¿Cómo es que has acabado con ese ojo morado?
* Diego: Nada, que me han dado con una merluza congelada en la cara.
* P: Coño, ¿y eso?
* D: Es que ayer mi mujer estaba de minifalda, se agachó para coger no sé qué del congelador y... bueno, su culo me pone a mil y, qué quieres que te diga, no lo pude resistir así que se la clavé allí mismo.
* P: ¿En serio?
* D: Claro. Pero ella no quería y no paraba de moverse, con lo que yo me excitaba todavía más.
* P: Vaya!
* D: Además se puso a gritar como una loca y eso me ponía aún más cachondo.
* P: Guau, me estoy imaginando la escena.
* D: Entonces, mientras me la beneficiaba a más no poder, consiguió agarrar una merluza congelada y me la tiró a la cara.
* P: No lo entiendo. ¿Acaso a tu mujer no le gusta follar?
* D: Por lo que se vé, en el Carrefour no...


----------



## Antiparras (7 Sep 2009)

Un tio se va a hacer un tacto rectal y le dice el medico...

-Bajese los pantalones, reclinese y apoyese en la camilla....
cuando el tio esta ya en postura oye al medico que dice
TRANQUILO JUAN IGNACIO!!

A lo que el paciente responde

-perdone pero yo me llamo Luis...

Y el medico... -no si JUAN IGNACIO SOY YO!!

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][/FONT]


----------



## ZZZ (7 Sep 2009)

Después de un excitante, fogoso, sabroso y reparador 69 con su novia , Eduardo
se acuerda que tiene una consulta con su odontólogo esa misma tarde.
Eduardo teme que el dentista note su aliento de vagina y se cepilla los
dientes 457 veces, pasa el hilo dental 248 veces, y se toma 15 litros
de Listerine.
Llegado al consultorio, se chupa 25 caramelos de HALLS y es atendido
por el dentista, quien le manda sentarse en la silla.
Posicionado y con la boca abierta, Eduardo se tranquiliza y deja al
profesional hacer su trabajo.
El dentista se aproxima a la boca de Eduardo y afirma categórico: 


-¡Caramba Edu ! ¿Como haces un 69 antes de venir al dentista?

-¡Doctor! ¿Todavía tengo aliento a coño?

-¡No cabrón...! ¡Te huele la frente a culo!


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2009)

ZZZ dijo:


> Después de un excitante, fogoso, sabroso y reparador 69 con su novia , Eduardo
> se acuerda que tiene una consulta con su odontólogo esa misma tarde.
> Eduardo teme que el dentista note su aliento de vagina y se cepilla los
> dientes 457 veces, pasa el hilo dental 248 veces, y se toma 15 litros
> ...



MEEEEEEC!!! MEEEEEEC!!!

Repe!!!


----------



## ZZZ (7 Sep 2009)

te lo iba a preguntar ahora jeje


----------



## ZZZ (7 Sep 2009)

pues resulta que juan tenia un dolor de cabeza tremendo,insufrible , que no se le quitaba ni el mas fuerte de los calmantes, decidio ir al medico, y tras varias pruebas y reconocimientos le dijeron:

juan, hay que extirparte los huevos, estos estan oprimiendo fuertemente la base de la espina dorsal y esto es lo que te produce tan terrible dolor. juan asustado fue a consultar a los mejores medicos, pero todos decian los mismo. extirpar la huevada.

juan decidio esperar, pues quedarse sin huevos era la ultima opcion, asi que pasaron los meses, juan ya no podia mas, y al final accedio, y se quedo sin huevos.

Tras el post operatorio juan andaba x la calle muy triste, deprimido, pues le habian quitado toda posibilidad de descendencia. triste y alicaido, se paro ante el escaparate de un sastre, y penso, que ostias!! voy a comprarme un traje, a ver si me pongo to' wapo y me alegro un poco.

-buenas
-buenas
-vengo a por un traje
-muy bien pongase aqui, que le cojo medidas.......

y asi, a ojo de buen cubero, le decia.....

-camisa..... una 42
-coñe! ha hacertado!!
-nos ha jodido, yo soy un profesional!!

-pantalon...... una 38 larga
-me esta dejando perplejo!!
-son muchos años amigo!!

-chaqueta.........la 44
-la madre que mepario!! na falla una!!
-esta usted frente al ultimo campeon de españa de sastreria!!

-calzonzillo........una 42
y a juan le salio una sonrisilla, no ha estado mal, pero aqui se ha confundio, es una 38.
el sastre mueve la cabeza negativamente haciendo gestos como, probre ignorente. (como el calvo de los gifs).

-llevo años usando una 38 y le puedo asegurar que es mi talla y me quedan estupendamente.

mire usted: su talla tiene que ser una 42 pq si usted usase una 38, le oprimiria de tal manera los testiculos contra la base de la espina dorsal, que le produciria un dolor de cabeza salvajemente descomunal!!!

xoancar, dime que no esta repe, anda


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2009)

El esposo, de profesión médico, y la esposa se pelearon a la hora del desayuno. Él, furioso, se puso en pie y le dijo:

-Y, por cierto, ¡que sepas que en la cama tampoco sirves!

Dicho esto, dio un portazo y se fue al trabajo. Al cabo de un rato, recapacitó sobre lo grosero que había sido y decidió intentar arreglar las cosas, así que llamó a su casa. Ella no cogió el teléfono hasta que hubo sonado varias veces. El esposo, muy irritado por la espera, le preguntó:

-¿Por qué has tardado tanto en contestar al teléfono?

Ella dijo:

-Estaba en la cama.

-¿En la cama tan temprano? ¿Qué estabas haciendo?

-Buscando una segunda opinión.


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2009)

Por la noche, los tres amigos, que habían estado bebiendo toda la tarde, decidieron ir a un burdel con la intención de celebrar una orgía.

Por el camino, uno de ellos se durmió por la enorme borrachera que llevaba.

Los otros dos amigos decidieron llevarlo a su casa y dejarlo allí.

Tocaron a la puerta y se fueron corriendo.

Salió la esposa del borrachín a ver quién llamaba y se encontró a su marido, tirado en el suelo.

Como pudo, lo llevó hasta la cama y comenzó a desvestirlo.

En ese momento, el borrachín despertó y dijo:

-¡Lo sabía, hijos de puta! ¡Me habéis vuelto a dejar a la más fea!


----------



## barullo (9 Sep 2009)

*Eso te pasa por cabrón...Y por llegar tarde*

Al padre Pascual le estaban ofreciendo una cena de despedida por 25 años de trabajo en una parroquia. Un político miembro de la comunidad fue invitado para dar un breve discurso. Como el político tardaba en llegar, el sacerdote decidió decir unas palabras él mismo para hacer tiempo:

-Mi primera impresión de esta parroquia la tuve con la primera confesión que me tocó escuchar. Pensé que me había enviado el obispo a un lugar terrible, ya que la primera persona que se confesó me dijo que había robado un televisor, que les había robado dinero a sus papás, había robado también en la empresa donde trabajaba, además de tener aventuras sexuales con la esposa de su jefe. También en ocasiones se dedicaba al tráfico y consumo de drogas. Y, para finalizar, confesó que le había trasmitido una enfermedad venérea a su propia hermana. Me quedé asombrado, asustadísimo. Pero cuando transcurrió un tiempo fui conociendo más gente y vi que no eran todos así; vi una parroquia llena de gente responsable, con valores, comprometida con su fe. Y así he vivido los 25 años más maravillosos de mi sacerdocio.

Justamente en ese momento llegó el político, por lo que se le dio la palabra. Por supuesto, pidió disculpas por llegar tarde y empezó a hablar diciendo:

-Nunca olvidaré el día en que llegó el padre a nuestra parroquia. De hecho, tuve el honor de ser el primero que se confesó con él...


----------



## barullo (9 Sep 2009)

Uno que va paseando y se encuentra a un amigo que hacía mucho tiempo que no veía y le dice:

- ¡Hombre Paco, cuánto tiempo! Dime, ¿a qué te dedicas?

- Pues mira, estoy estudiando psicología natural.

- ¿Psicología natural? ¿Y eso qué es?

- Pues mira muy sencillo; te pongo un ejemplo: ¿tú tienes un acuario?

- Sí.

- Entonces te gustan los peces.

- Sí.

- Si te gustan los peces te gusta la naturaleza.

- Sí.

- Si te gusta la naturaleza te gustan los animales.

- Sí.

- Si te gustan los animales te gusta también la raza humana.

- Pues mira, sí.

- Si te gusta la raza humana te gustan las mujeres.

- ¡SÍ!

- Pues, ya está. Te he hecho un estudio psicológico y he averiguado que te gustan las mujeres.

- ¡Ostia, qué guay! ¡Muy chulo, muy chulo!

Total, que se despiden, y el mismo de antes que sigue andando y se encuentra a otro amigo y le dice:

- ¡Hombre Manolo! ¿A que no sabes qué es lo que he aprendido?

- ¿El qué?

- Psicología natural.

- Y, ¿eso qué es?

- Pues te pongo un ejemplo: ¿tú tienes un acuario?

- No.

- Pues, ¡entonces eres maricón!…


----------



## barullo (9 Sep 2009)

Se abre el telón y aparece un hombre subiendo unas escaleras muy rápidamente, y sin ver un escalón, tropieza y se cae.

Se cierra el telón.

¿Cómo se llama el actor?

Sinveresteescalón.


----------



## barullo (10 Sep 2009)

Un hombre muere y va al infierno. Allí se encuentra con que hay un
infierno para cada país. Va primero al infierno alemán y pregunta:

-¿Qué te hacen aquí?

-Aquí primero te ponen en la parrilla eléctrica por una hora,
luego te acuestan en una cama llena de clavos por otra hora, y el
resto del día viene el diablo alemán y te da de latigazos.

Al personaje no le gustó nada y se fue a ver en que consistían
los otros infiernos. Tanto el inglés como el ruso y el resto de los
infiernos de las distintas naciones hacían lo mismo que el alemán;
entonces, ve que en el infierno español hay una fila llena de gente
esperando entrar.

Intrigado pregunta al último de la fila:

- ¿Qué es lo que hacen aquí?

- Aquí te ponen en una parrilla eléctrica por una hora, luego
en una cama llena de clavos por otra hora y el resto del día viene el
diablo español y te da de latigazos.

- Pero es exactamente igual a los otros infiernos, ¿por qué
aquí hay tanta gente queriendo entrar?

- Porque la parrilla no funciona, los clavos de la cama los han
robado todos y el diablo llega.......ficha........revisa los e-mails y
se larga.


----------



## Gallardo (11 Sep 2009)

¿Cómo se llama el padre de ET?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Donete.


----------



## barullo (11 Sep 2009)

El rabino Isaac Bernstein sufrió un terrible accidente que le provocó, entre otras cosas, la pérdida de su pene. Cuando visitó al urólogo, desanimado y errático, fue rápidamente reconfortado.

-Tranquilo, rabino, ahora la ciencia, combinada con la técnica, pueden solucionar cualquier problema, inclusive con circuncisión y todo.

Le entregó un muestrario en el que había un pene pequeño a $1.500, uno mediano a $3.000 y uno grande a $5.500. El hombre desechó el pequeño y dudaba entre el mediano y el grande. 

Mientras pensaba, el facultativo le dijo que sería conveniente que lo consultara con su esposa. 

A Isaac le pareció un buen consejo y llamó a su esposa para explicarle las opciones. 

El médico, al regresar al consultorio, encontró al rabino mirando hacia el vacío con tristeza.

-Y bien, amigo, ¿cuál es la decisión?

-Sara dice que prefiere remodelar la cocina...


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2009)

-Ayer por la tarde íbamos mi suegra y yo caminando por la calle. De repente, de una esquina salieron dos enmascarados y empezaron a darle golpes a mi suegra. Por poco la matan.

-¿Pero tú no interviniste?

-¡No! Habría estado muy feo pegarle entre los tres.


----------



## perezpzz (15 Sep 2009)

*Se pueden menear de allí para acá, no pongo de arria*

*Se pueden menear de allí para acá, no pongo de arria a bajo, por el cachondeo.*
De todos los colores :: Ver tema - Chistes


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2009)

Se abre el telón y hay una mujer cocinando, otra planchando y otra barriendo.

¿Cómo se llama la pelicula?

UN MUNDO PERFECTO


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2009)

*El Globo*

Un hombre vuela en globo, cuando de repente, se percata de que está perdido.

Maniobra y desciende lentamente hasta que divisa a alguien y le grita:

- Disculpe , ¿ podría ayudarme ? He quedado a las dos con un amigo, llevo
media hora de retraso y no sé donde me encuentro.

Claro que si - le contesta el hombre - usted se encuentra en un globo de
aire caliente, flotando a unos treinta metros de altura , entre los 40 y 42
grados latitud norte y entre los 58 y 60 grados longitud oeste.

- ¿Es usted informático , verdad ?, pregunta el del globo.

- Sí señor, lo soy, ¿ como lo ha adivinado ?

- Es simple , porque todo lo que me ha dicho es " técnicamente" correcto,
pero "prácticamente" inútil. Continuo perdido y voy a llegar tarde a mi
cita por culpa de su información.

- Le responde el de tierra : " Y usted es jefe ¿verdad ?

- Sí señor , ¿ como lo ha sabido?

- Es muy simple. No sabe ni donde está , ni para donde va ... Ha hecho una
promesa que no puede cumplir y espera que otro le resuelva el problema. De
hecho se halla en la misma situación en que estaba antes de encontrarnos
... salvo que ahora , por alguna extraña razón, ... ¡La culpa es mía !


----------



## gañan (15 Sep 2009)

Entrevista de trabajo en un circo.

-A ver, usted que sabe hacer?
-Yo imito a los pajaros.
-No me interesa.

Y el tio se fue volando..........


----------



## Lone Star (15 Sep 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> Se abre el telón y hay una mujer cocinando, otra planchando y otra barriendo.
> 
> ¿Cómo se llama la pelicula?
> 
> UN MUNDO PERFECTO



Falta una mujer chupándote la polla y otra, esta gilipollas, dándote fajos de billetes de 500€.


----------



## un marronazo (16 Sep 2009)

No se si está, pero a mi me ha llegado esta tarde... jartá de reir 

Un día mientras caminaba por la calle un dirigente de un importante partido político,es trágicamente atropellado por un camión y muere.Su alma llega al paraíso,se cree por error,y se encuentra en la entrada a San Pedro en persona.Antes que te acomodes parece que hay un problema.Muy raramente un alto político ha llegado aquí y no estamos seguros de que hacer contigo.Lo que haremos será hacerte pasar un día en el infierno y otro en el paraíso y luego podrás elegir donde pasar la eternidad.Y con ésto San Pedro acompaña al político al ascensor y baja,baja,y baja hasta el infierno.Las puertas se habren y se encuentra justo en medio de un verde campo de golf.A lo lejos se ve un club y de pie delante de él,están todos sus amigos políticos que habían trabajado con él,todos vestidos con trajes de noche y muy contentos.Corren a saludarlo,lo abrazan y recuerdan tiempos en los que se enriquecían a costa del pueblo.Juegan un agradable partido de golf, y luego por la noche cenan juntos en el club con langosta y caviar.Comparten la noche con hermosísimas jovencitas.Se encuentra también el diablo,que de hecho es un tipo muy simpático y se divierte mucho contando chistes y bailando.Antes que se de cuenta,es hora de irse.Lo saldan y sube al ascensor.Éste sube,sube y sube y se habre la puerta
del paraíso donde San Pedro lo está esperando.Ahora es el momento de pasar al paraíso,le dice.Así el político inescrupuloso pasa las 24 hs. sucesivas de nube en nube tocando el arpa y cantando.Se encuentra con San Pedro de nuevo quien le dice,ya has pasado un día en el infierno y otro en el paraíso,debes elegir tu eternidad.El hombre reflexiona y se decide por el infierno.San Pedro lo lleva al ascensor y otra vez baja,baja y baja hasta el infierno.Cuando las puertas se habren se encuentra con una tierra cubierta de mierda y desperdicios.Ve a sus amigos vestidos con trapos y recogiendo los desperdicios para meterlos en bolsas negras.El diablo lo alcanza y le pone un brazo al cuello.No entiendo dice el político,ayer estuve aquí y había chicas lindas,un club,comimos langosta y caviar,bailamos y nos divertimos.El diablo lo mira,sonríe y dice: ayer estábamos en campaña política.Hoy.....,ya votaste por nosotros.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (16 Sep 2009)

Está un jorobado lelo deambulando por el cementerio, en eso que se le aparece el diablo...¡¡¡fuasss !!
- juudeeer que susto, quién eres?
- lucifeeeeerrrr , qué llevas en la espalda?
- una joroba..se.. señor
- anda trae...y se la quita.
Sale corriendo despavorido y pálido llega a la taberna del pueblo y lo cuenta todo con total detalle y con su nueva esbelta figura, en eso que el repelente cojo cabrón del pueblo no pierde detalle del asombroso relato y al instante, sale escopetao cap al cementeri en que vuelve a escena lucifer.
- Celeeebritiiis....( vaya chorrazo)
- que jrande eres maestro
- dejate de mamoneo y dime que te pasa en el andar
- pues ná..que llevo una pata de palo
- pues toma una joroba.


----------



## barullo (17 Sep 2009)

María estaba consolando a su amiga Rosita, quien lloraba sobre su hombro.

-¡Soy una desgraciada, María!

-¿Por qué dices eso, Rosita?

-¡Soy una infeliz, una incomprendida! Nadie de la familia de él acepta nuestro amor. Están todos en contra: el padre, la madre, los hermanos, los sobrinos... ¡Todos!

-¿Cómo puede haber gente así, tan mala?

-¡Y eso no es nada, María! ¡La que más manía me tiene es la esposa...!


----------



## barullo (22 Sep 2009)

¿En qué se parecen la mafia y un "69"?

En que, si te vas de la lengua, te comes un marrón.


----------



## barullo (22 Sep 2009)

*Memorias de un feo*

Cuando nací, el doctor fue a la sala de espera y le dijo a mi padre: "Hicimos lo que pudimos, pero nació vivo".

Mi mamá no sabía si quedarse conmigo o con la placenta.

Como era prematuro, me metieron en una incubadora con vidrios polarizados.

Mi madre nunca me dio el pecho, porque decía que sólo me quería como amigo. Así que, en vez de darme el pecho, me daba la espalda.

Yo siempre fui muy peludo. A mi madre siempre le preguntaban: "Señora, a su hijo, ¿lo parió o lo tejió?".

Mi padre llevaba en su billetera la foto del niño que venía cuando la compró.

Pronto me di cuenta que mis padres me odiaban, pues mis juguetes para la bañera eran un radio y una tostadora eléctrica.

Una vez me perdí. Le pregunte al policía si creía que íbamos a encontrar a mis padres. Me contestó: "No lo sé; hay un montón de lugares en los que se podrían haber escondido".

Y para colmo era muy flaco, tan flaco que un día metí los dedos en el enchufe y la electricidad farró el calambrazo.

Era realmente flaco: para hacer sombra tenía que pasar dos veces por el mismo lugar.

Pero mi problema no era ser tan flaco, sino ser feo. Mis padres tenían que atarme un trozo de carne al cuello para que el perro jugara conmigo.

Sí, amigos, yo soy feo, tan feo que una vez me atropelló un auto y quedé mejor.

Cuando me secuestraron, los secuestradores mandaron un dedo mío a mis padres para pedir recompensa. Mi madre les contestó que quería más pruebas.

Tuve que trabajar desde chico. Trabajé en una tienda de mascotas y la gente no paraba de preguntar cuánto costaba yo.

Un día llamó una chica a mi casa diciéndome: "Ven a mi casa, que no hay nadie". Cuando llegué no había nadie.

A mi mujer le gusta mucho hablar conmigo después del sexo. El otro día me llamó a casa desde un hotel.

El psiquiatra me dijo un día que yo estaba loco. Yo le dije que quería escuchar una segunda opinión. "De acuerdo, además de loco es usted muy feo", me dijo.

Una vez, cuando me iba a suicidar tirándome desde la terraza de un edificio de 50 pisos, mandaron a un cura a darme unas palabras de aliento. Sólo dijo: "En sus marcas, listos...".

El último deseo de mi padre antes de morir era que me sentara en sus piernas. Lo habían condenado a la silla eléctrica...


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2009)

*Monologo de una yolovalguista borracha...*

Una mujer super elegante y bella sale de un bar con un grado de alcohol en la sangre muy alto (borracha, con una juma de esas brutales)...

Caminando tambaleante hacia su COCHE un BMW del año costosísimo trata de abrir la puerta con sus llaves,

pero su estado se lo impide a tal punto que cae sentada al lado de la puerta del coche

Patiabierta y sin bragas, observa hacia abajo y lo único que ve es su parte íntima y comienza a hablarle:

Por ti tengo coche,

Por ti tengo joyas,

Por ti tengo dinero,

Por ti puedo tener al hombre que quiera,

Por ti tengo una mansión...

y de repente se empieza a mear... y replica

¡¡ No llores coño! que no te estoy regañando.... !!


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2009)

Zapatero hablaba para más de un millón de españoles desde la Moncloa, cuando de pronto, se aparece Jesucristo bajando lentamente del cielo...

Cuando llega al lado de ZP, le dice algo al oido...
Entonces ZP, dirigiendose a la multitud dice:

Españoles! Acá el compañero Jesucristo quiere decirles algo...
Jesucristo se dirige a la tribuna y tomando el micro en sus manos dice:

Pueblo de España, éste hombre que está a mi lado, ¿no le ha dado a uds. el pan del conocimiento igual que hice yo?

El pueblo socialista responde:
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!

¿Es cierto que así como yo multipliqué los panes y los peces para dar de comer a todos, éste hombre ha repartido 400 euros para que uds. tuvieran de comer?

Los socialistas responden:
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!

¿Es cierto que ha redefinido el sistema sanitario, para curar como yo curé?

El pueblo obrero español grita:
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!

¿Es cierto que ha brindado sabiduría y conocimiento a través de la brillante educación, como yo lo hice con mis apostoles?

El pueblo Zapaterista grita:
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!

¿Es verdad que es traicionado por sus colaboradores, como yo lo fuí por Judas?

Ya incontrolable, frenetico, el pueblo socialista obrero español grita:
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!

Entonces...¿Qué cojones esperan para crucificarlo?


----------



## euriborfree (27 Sep 2009)

Un hombre, al pasar frente al Congreso de los Diputados, escucha un tremendo griterío que salía desde la sala:

"Ladron, mentiroso, comisionista, difamador, chorizo, sinvergüenza, flojo de mierda, imbecil, timador, cabron, corrupto, vendido, golfo, aprovechado, cara dura, falso, chupon, inutil, pesetero, maricon, estafador, vago de mierda, saqueador, gilipollas, bobo, oportunista, embaucador, tramposo, hijo de la gran puta,...........etc.


El hombre asustado le pregunta al guardia de la entrada:
- Señor, ¿que pasa dentro?, ¿se estan peleando.?
- No, responde el guardia, ¡¡yo creo que estan pasando lista.!!


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2009)

euriborfree dijo:


> Un hombre, al pasar frente al Congreso de los Diputados, escucha un tremendo griterío que salía desde la sala:
> 
> "Ladron, mentiroso, comisionista, difamador, chorizo, sinvergüenza, flojo de mierda, imbecil, timador, cabron, corrupto, vendido, golfo, aprovechado, cara dura, falso, chupon, inutil, pesetero, maricon, estafador, vago de mierda, saqueador, gilipollas, bobo, oportunista, embaucador, tramposo, hijo de la gran puta,...........etc.
> 
> ...






Meeeec!!!! Meeeeeeeeccc!!!

Repetido, euriborfree, repetido shurmano...


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2009)

Un granjero se dirije a comprar un gallo:

-Buenas, quisiera un buen gallo que cubra a todas mis gallinas...

-¿Cuantas tiene?

-180

Le saca un gallo francés, enorme, cresta levantada, ojos azules, plumaje precioso.

-Tome éste, es Phillipe Le Cock, no falla...

Llega a la granja y el gallo sale corriendo, agarra a la primera gallina, le echa 2 polvos, coge a la segunda y le echa el primero y cuando está echando el segundo, se queda frito.

-Qué mierda de gallo me vendieron, se zumba 2 gallinas y ya no puede más...

Entonces devuelve el gallo y explica lo sucedido.
El vendedor se disculpa y le saca un gallo japonés, imponente, con la cresta tiesa, los ojos grises, y playeras Nike.

-Éste es el Nico Sumo, pruebelo y luego me cuenta...

El granjero le suelta en el gallinero, y el gallo sale desesperao, se folla a la primera gallina, agarra a la segunda y la empala, a la tercera le hace el 69, y cuando está tirandose a la cuarta, reviente y cae muerto en medio del gallinero.

El granjero, ya hasta las pelotas, agarra el gallo por la pata, y se lo lleva al vendedor.

-Éste es el segundo gallo que me vendes, y revienta como el lagarto Jaén!!!

Entonces el vendedor le saca un gallo español, de Andalucia, todo flaco, todo pelón, ojeroso, hecho mierda, que se llama Manué...

Llega, lo suelta en el gallinero, el gallo sale corriendo, y se folla a las 180 gallinas, cada una en una postura distinta, luego pega una segunda vuelta y se las zumba a todas otra vez, sale corriendo, y se pasa por la piedra a la marrana...

Entonces el granjero le agarra por el cuello, le pega 2 leches y le mete en la jaula.

-Que fenomeno éste gallo!!! piensa el granjero.

Al dia siguiente le suelta de nuevo, le pega 2 vueltas al gallinero dandole a todo lo que tenia plumas, sale corriendo y se tira a la cabra, al perro, al gato, a la vaca, etc.

El granjero le pega 2 guantazos y lo encierra en la jaula.

-Jodío gallo hijo puta, si jodes a toda la granja te mato!!!

Al dia siguente va a buscar al gallo y se encuentra la jaula desarmada, y en el gallinero están todas las gallinas patas arriba, la vaca y la marrana con el culo colorao, hablando del Manué...El perro con el culo partio, a la cabra suspirando por Manué, y el granjero dice:

-Nooo!!! se me ha escapado el gallo y el vecino me va a matar.

Entonces coje el caballo y sale en su busca siguiendo la pista dejada por Manué...

Cabras abiertas de patas, 3 ardillas derrengás, un borrego poniendose crema anti-inflamatoria, un venado con hemorroides...Y de repente, a lo lejos, ve al Manué espachurrao en el suelo y 2 cuervos esperando que muriera...

-Noooo...Manué se me murió!!!

-Manué!!! al fin encuentro un gallo de verdad y se me muere!!!

En medio del lamento, Manué abre un ojo, mira al granjero, y señalando a los cuervos le dice:

-Ssssshhhhh...Callaté cabrón...

...Que me espantas a las morenitas!!!


----------



## Ilustrador (29 Sep 2009)

¿Por qué se llamaba PUB ARNY?

Porque los clientes entraban y se repartían tal que así: "Arniño ette me lo foio sho, arniño aqué te lo fosha tú"


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (29 Sep 2009)

LOS INDIOS Y EL FRIO

Los indios de una remota reserva preguntaron a su nuevo jefe si el próximo invierno iba a ser frío o apacible.
Dado que el jefe había sido educado en una sociedad moderna, no conocía los viejos trucos indios.
Así que, cuando miró el cielo, se vio incapaz de adivinar qué iba a suceder con el tiempo...
De cualquier manera, para no parecer dubitativo, respondió que el invierno iba a ser verdaderamente frío, y que los miembros de la tribu debían recoger leña para estar preparados.
No obstante, como también era un dirigente práctico, a los pocos días tuvo la idea de telefonear al Servicio Nacional de meteorología.
--¿El próximo invierno será muy frío? - preguntó.
--Sí, parece que el próximo invierno será bastante frío - respondió el meteorólogo de guardia.
De modo que el jefe volvió con su gente y les dijo que se pusieran a juntar todavía más leña, para estar aún más preparados.
Una semana después, el jefe llamó otra vez al Servicio Nacional de meteorología y preguntó:
--¿Será un invierno muy frío?
--Sí - respondió el meteorólogo- va a ser un invierno muy frío.
Honestamente preocupado por su gente, el jefe volvió al campamento y ordenó a sus hermanos que recogiesen toda la leña posible, ya que parecía que el invierno iba a ser verdaderamente crudo.
Dos semanas más tarde, el jefe llamó nuevamente al Servicio Nacional de Meteorología:
--¿Están ustedes absolutamente seguros de que el próximo invierno habrá de ser muy frío.
--Absolutamente, sin duda alguna - respondió el meteorólogo - va a ser uno de los inviernos más fríos que se hayan conocido.
--¿Y cómo pueden estar ustedes tan seguros?
--Coño, porque los indios están recogiendo leña como locos.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2009)

Un hombre va de compras y descubre una nueva marca de condones:

Condones Olímpicos. Impresionado, compra una caja.

Al llegar a casa, le anuncia a su mujer la nueva adquisición:

- ¿Condones Olímpicos? - dice ella- ¿Y qué tienen de especial?

- Vienen en tres colores... Oro, Plata y Bronce, como las medallas.

- ¿Y qué color te vas a poner esta noche? - pregunta ella.

Oro, por supuesto. - dice el marido orgullosamente.

- ¿De verdad?... ¿Y por qué no usas de Plata?

¡¡¡Sería bueno que alguna vez no acabaras primero!!!


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2009)

El papá de Jaimito le dice:

- Mira Jaimito, ¡ya hablé con la cigüeña para que te trajera un hermanito!

- No me jodas papá. Habiendo tantas mujeres, ¿te follaste a una cigüeña?


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2009)

Jaimito estaba sentado en clase, haciendo problemas de matemática, Cuando su profesora le dice:

- Hagamos un ejercicio deductivo... supongamos que hay cinco pájaros parados en un arbusto y le disparas a uno con una pistola, ¿Cuántos pájaros quedarían?

- Ninguno - replica Jaimito - porque uno moriría y los otros saldrían volando.

- Bueno, la respuesta no era esa - dice la maestra- quedan cuatro ¡pero me encanta tu manera de pensar!

Jaimito, algo humillado por el comentario, decide dar su merecido a la docente y dice:

- Tengo una pregunta de esas deductivas para usted, señorita:

- Si hay tres mujeres sentadas en un banco de la plaza comiéndose un helado, la primera lo está lamiendo, la segunda lo está mordiendo y la tercera lo está chupando, ¿cuál de ellas está casada?

La profesora se sonroja y contesta tímidamente:

- Bueno, no estoy segura...supongo que la que lo está chupando.

- No - dice Jaimito- La respuesta no era esa... La casada es la que lleva el anillo de bodas en el dedo, pero me encanta su manera de pensar.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2009)

Querida: La policía ha hallado un cuerpo quemado, con dentadura postiza, peluca, pechos caídos y culo deforme...

Por favor, responde este mensaje para saber que estas bien.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2009)

Un hombre entra al confesionario en una Iglesia.

Padre,... me quiero confesar
.
Si hijo, dime: ¿Cuales son tus pecados?

Padre... he sido infiel a mi esposa... soy productor de cine y la semana pasada me acosté con Jennifer López;

Y en esta semana he tenido una orgía súper ardiente con Cameron Díaz y Halle Berry,...con las dos a la vez.

Lo siento hijo, pero no te puedo absolver.

Pero... ¿Por que no Padre? si la misericordia de Dios es infinita....

Sí, pero ni Dios ni yo nos vamos a creer que... estas arrepentido joputa!!!


----------



## Pio Pio (3 Oct 2009)

Resulta que un tipo vuelve a su casa después de haber estado con su amante y mientras se estaba arreglando, se ve un terrible rasguño. Preocupado el tipo entra a la casa y justo ve pasar al gato, entonces le pega una terrible patada y el gato sale volando y gritando: ¡Miaaauuuuu! 
Entonces, viene la mujer corriendo y le dice: 
Pero, querido, ¿Qué pasó? 
Nada, este gato que me atacó y me rasguñó. 
Sí, mi amor, mátalo, mátalo, que a mí me dejó un terrible chupón en el cuello.


----------



## Pio Pio (3 Oct 2009)

En la conserjería del hotel: “Ring, ring” 
- ¿Diga? 
- Tengo un problema. Estamos en el piso 39 y mi mujer se quiere suicidar tirándose por la ventana. 
- No se preocupe, señor, los cristales de las ventanas no se pueden abrir. 
- Ese es el problema.


----------



## Pio Pio (3 Oct 2009)

Estaba un viejo leyendo un libro de sexo, y en eso llega otro y le pregunta: 
- ¿Qué lees? 
A lo que le responde: 
- Estoy leyendo un libro de historia. 
- ¿Pero si ese libro es de sexo? 
- Por eso, para mí el sexo es ya historia.
_________________


----------



## Pio Pio (3 Oct 2009)

Saben lo que significa llegar a una casa de noche y encontrar una mujer que te de un poco de amor, un poco de afecto y un poco de ternura ?? 
Significa que te equivocaste de casa


----------



## Pio Pio (3 Oct 2009)

María, ¡que felices éramos hace 15 años! 
Pero si no nos conocíamos. 
Por eso, María, por eso!!!


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Oct 2009)

El novio a su prometida : 
- Me parece que a tu madre no le soy simpatico. 
- Por que? 
- Porque me ha dicho que soy medio tonto. 
- No te preocupes, eso es solo porque te conoce a medias


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Oct 2009)

Una pareja de recien casados se van de viaje de novios; el marido 
acaba de sacarse la licencia, pero sin embargo va bajando por una montaña a 
una velocidad impresionante. La mujer esta asustadisima, y le dice : 
- Mariano, corre menos, que cada vez que tomas una curva tengo que 
cerrar los ojos de puro miedo ! 
- Ah, tu tambien ?


----------



## Usuario eliminado (4 Oct 2009)

*bendita inocencia*

Una pareja estaba jugando al golf en un campo muy distinguido, rodeado de bellísimas mansiones. En el tercer golpe, el marido le dice a la mujer:

-Querida, ten cuidado al pegarle a la pelota, no sea que la mandes a una de esas casas y rompas un vidrio. Va a costar una fortuna repararlo. 

No alcanzó a terminar la frase cuando ella da un golpe y la pelota se va directamente contra la ventana de la mejor casa.

El le reprocha:

Te dije que tuvieras cuidado. ¿Y ahora qué vamos a hacer? 

Ya más tranquilo el marido le dice:

Vamos a pedir disculpas y ver cuánto nos va a costar el arreglo.

Van hasta la casa, golpean y desde dentro una voz responde:

Pueden entrar, la puerta está sin llave. 

Abren la puerta y ven todo el vidrio disperso por el piso, una botella rota cerca de la mesa y a un hombre con aspecto distinguido sentado en un sillón que les dice:

-¿Ustedes son los que rompieron la ventana? 

-Sí... - responde el marido con timidez - y lo sentimos mucho. Queremos pagar el daño.

-De ninguna manera soy yo el que debe de agradecerles. Soy un genio que estuvo preso en esa botella durante miles de años. Ustedes me liberaron. Por eso puedo concederles tres deseos: Le doy uno a cada uno y me guardo el tercero para mí.

¡Que bien dice el marido!, Yo quiero un millón de dólares cada año, durante el resto de mí vida. 

No hay problema. Es lo menos que puedo hacer por mí libertador.

Yo quiero una casa en cada país del mundo - agrega ella.

Tú deseo está realizado.

¿Y cual es tú deseo, Genio? - Pregunta intrigado el marido. 

Se toma unos segundos y dice el genio:

-Desde que quedé preso en esa botella, hace miles de años, no tuve oportunidad de tener sexo. Mí deseo es acostarme con tu mujer porque siempre soñé hacerlo con la primera mujer que viera. 

Bueno querida, nos ganamos un montón de dinero y todas esas casas. No se que piensas tú, pero es una sola vez. Creo que no está pidiendo mucho.

La mujer asiente entusiasmada... - El tipo no está tan mal, pensó - 

El genio la lleva a un cuarto y pasa alrededor de tres horas con ella dándole con todo.

Al finalizar, mientras se visten, el genio la mira y le pregunta:

Dime tengo curiosidad: ¿Cuántos años tiene tu marido? 

Treinta y cinco - Responde ella.

¿Tan mayor y todavía cree en genios?





Moraleja:

'Los perros abren los ojos a los 15 días, pero los gilipollas nunca'·


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Oct 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Una pareja estaba jugando al golf en un campo muy distinguido, rodeado de bellísimas mansiones. En el tercer golpe, el marido le dice a la mujer:
> 
> -Querida, ten cuidado al pegarle a la pelota, no sea que la mandes a una de esas casas y rompas un vidrio. Va a costar una fortuna repararlo.
> 
> ...



moraleja aplicada a trolls


----------



## Usuario eliminado (5 Oct 2009)

Sr.Azkuna, no se habrá ofendido Vd., juro por el niño jesús, que el chiste me ha llegado por mail con moraleja incluida.

No hay nada nada de mi cosecha. y me lo envío un maromo con bigote.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2009)

Dos niños de ocho años conversaban en el parque.

El niño le preguntó a la niña:

-¿Qué vas a pedir como regalo a Santa Claus?

-Yo le voy a pedir una Barbie, ¿y tú?

-Yo le voy a pedir un Tampax -respondió el niño-.

-¿Qué es un Tampax?

-No lo sé..., pero en la televisión dicen que puedes ir a la playa todos los días, montar en bicicleta, montar a caballo, bailar, ir a la discoteca, correr, hacer de todo.... Y lo mejor: ¡sin que nadie lo note!


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2009)

Esto es un vendedor, y no los del Corte Inglés

Juan no tenía problemas y era feliz.

Un día empezó a sufrir dolores de cabeza, ligeros al principio, pero que fueron aumentando hasta llegar a ser insoportables.

Cuando su trabajo y su vida empezaron a ser afectados por el problema, y se decidió a ir al médico.

El especialista lo examinó, realizó radiografías, muestras de sangre, de heces, de orina, y le dijo:

Tengo una noticia buena y una mala.

La buena es que puedo curarle de sus dolores de cabeza.

La mala es que para hacerlo tendré que castrarlo.

Usted sufre una rara situación en la que sus testículos le oprimen la base de su columna
vertebral, y eso le causa dolores de cabeza. La única manera de remediarlo es extirpar sus testículos.

Juan quedó deprimido, sus jaquecas empeoraban; desesperado decidió someterse a la operación.

Al salir del hospital, el dolor de cabeza había desaparecido por completo, pero se sentía abatido y desanimado, como si le faltara una parte de sí mismo(obviamente).

-Lo que necesito es un traje nuevo- se dijo

Así que entró en la tienda y pidió un traje.

El vendedor lo observó por un momento y dijo:

-Muy bien, talla 44.

-¡Exacto! ¿Cómo lo supo?.

-Es mi trabajo -repuso el vendedor-.

Juan se probó el traje, que le quedó perfectamente.Mientras se observaba en el espejo, el vendedor le dijo:

-¿Qué le parece una camisa nueva?

Juan respondió:

-Pues, ¿por qué no?

-Veamos, ha de ser un 34 de mangas y dieciséis de cuello.

- ¿Cómo lo supo?

-Es mi trabajo -repitió el vendedor-.

Juan se puso la camisa y mientras se veía en el espejo, el vendedor le dijo:

-¿Unos zapatos nuevos?

-Por supuesto -dijo-.

El vendedor echó un vistazo a los pies de Juan.

-Un 42

-¡Exacto! ¿Cómo lo supo?

- Es mi trabajo -respondió el vendedor-

Mientras Juan admiraba sus zapatos nuevos, el vendedor le preguntó:

-¿Qué le parece si se lleva también unos calzoncillos nuevos?

Juan por un segundo pensó en la operación que acababa de sufrir, y dijo:

-¡Buena idea!

-Debe ser calzoncillo de talla 36 -dijo el vendedor

Juan se rió:

-No, se equivoca. He usado talla 32 desde los dieciocho años.

El vendedor negó con la cabeza: -No es posible que use la 32; el calzoncillo estaría demasiado
apretado, le presionaría los huevos contra la base de la columna, a través de la médula
espinal y tendría todo el día un tremendo dolor de cabeza...


----------



## sandokan (8 Oct 2009)

Este me lo ha explicado un niño, ya sé que es muy infantil pero me ha hecho gracia.

Sabes lo que le dice un pedo a otro?
Prepárate que vamos a salir volando.


----------



## Atún en lonchas (8 Oct 2009)

Para el gozo de las foreras:

Cuando Dios creó a Adán y Eva les dijo: 

sólo me quedan dos regalos: 

'Uno es el arte de hacer pipi de pie...

Y entonces Adán se adelantó y gritó: 
'¡¡Yo!!!, ¡¡¡Yo!!!,¡¡¡Yo!!!, 

Yo lo quiero, por favor...Señoooor, ¡¡porfaaa, porfaaa!!!

Mire que me facilitaría la vida sustancialmente. 'Eva asintió, y dijo que esas cosas no tenía importancia para ella. 
Entonces Dios le dio a Adán el regalo y éste empezó a gritar de alegría.

Corría por el jardín del Edén y hacía pipi en todos los árboles y arbustos, corrió por la playa haciendo dibujos con su pipi en la arena...

En fin, no paró de lucirse. 

Dios y Eva contemplaban al hombre loco de felicidad y Eva preguntó Dios: 

'¿Cuál es el otro regalo?' 

Dios contestó:
'Cerebro Eva, cerebro... y es para ti...!!!


----------



## gorgias1976 (8 Oct 2009)

Un paciente entra a la consulta del médico:
- Mire doctor, es que tengo un testículo mas grande que el otro.
- Bien, siéntese en la camilla y enséñeme el testículo.
El hombres saca un testículo del tamaño de un balón de baloncesto a lo que el doctor no puede aguantarse la risa y suelta una sonora carcajada. A lo que el paciente responde:
- ¿Sí? pues ahora no le enseño el grande!!


----------



## Wolfpack (8 Oct 2009)

Este es un loco le cortaba los huevos a los que tenían tres. 
Un dia llegó un turista al pueblo y al bajar del tren vio como corrían los paisanos y extrañado preguntó a uno de ellos: 
- ¿Por qué correis? 
-¡Que viene el loco que corta los huevos al que tiene tres! 
El viajante rió, y contestó: 
- Bueno entonces no hay problema, yo tengo dos.
Mientras el que corría le contesta: 
- ¡¡¡Sí pero el loco primero los corta y luego los cuenta!!!


----------



## AH1N1 (9 Oct 2009)

El hijo hebreo quiere demostrarle a su padre que ya sabe ahorrar

Hijo _Papá, papá hoy he ahorrado 15 €

Padre _Qué bien hijo dime cómo lo has hecho

Hijo _He venido corriendo desde la Univesidad detrás de la guagua

Padre _Tonto, hubieras venido corriendo detrás de un taxi y te habrías ahorrado 50 €


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2009)

Un hombre estaba poniendo flores en la tumba de un pariente cuando vio a un chino que ponía un plato de arroz en la tumba vecina. El hombre se acercó al chino y le preguntó:

-Disculpe, señor, pero... ¿cree usted de verdad que su difunto comerá el arroz?

-Sí -respondió el chino-... Cuando el suyo venga a oler sus flores.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2009)

Ésto es una pareja de la guardia civiles, y pasa un gitano con un opel Kadett robado...Y le dice un guardia:

-Alto ahí...La papela, venga!!!

-¿Qué papela? responde el gitano

-Los papeles del coche, la documentación...

El gitano empieza a buscar y encuentra un folleto y se lo da...

-¿Es ésto?

El picoleto lo lee, y a los pocos momentos le dice:

-A sus ordenes, puede ud. seguir!!!

El gitano se va cagando ostias.

Y el compañero del guardia civil le dice:

-Tú, ¿quién era?

-¿Que quién era? era el general motors


----------



## barullo (13 Oct 2009)

-Papá, ¿es cierto que en China los hombres no conocen a su mujer hasta haberse casado?

-Eso ocurre en todas partes del mundo, hijo mío.


----------



## brokeyou (13 Oct 2009)

> Dos leones huyeron del zoológico. En la huída cada uno partió con rumbo diferente.
> Uno fue para la selva y el otro para el centro de la ciudad. Los buscaron por todos lados, y nadie los encontró.
> Después de un mes y para sorpresa de todos, volvió el león que había huido para la selva. Regresó flaco, famélico y afiebrado.. Fue reconducido a la jaula.
> Pasaron ocho meses y nadie se acordó del león que había ido para el centro de la ciudad hasta que un día el león fue recapturado y llevado al zoo. Estaba gordo, sano, desbordante de salud.
> Al ponerlos juntos , el león que huyó para la selva le pregunta a su colega:
> -¿ cómo estuviste en la ciudad tanto tiempo, y regresas tan bien de salud? Yo que fui a la selva, y tuve que regresar porque casi no encontraba que comer.
> El otro león le explicó:
> -Me armé de coraje y fui a esconderme a un Organismo Público. Cada día me comía a un funcionario y nadie advertía su ausencia.
> -¿ Y por qué regresaste?....¿ se acabaron los funcionarios?.
> -Nada de eso. Los funcionarios públicos nunca se acaban. Sucede que cometí un error gravísimo. Ya había comido a un director general, dos superintendentes, cinco adjuntos, tres coordinadores, diez asesores, doce jefes de sección, quince jefes de división, cincuenta secretarias, docenas de funcionarios, y nadie los dio por desaparecidos. Pero el día que me comí al que servía el café........ahí se jodió todo.!!!!!!


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2009)

Don Jacobo, padre de Rebeca, preocupado por ésta, le preguntó:

-Querida Rebeca, ¿tienes algún pretendiente?

-Sí, papá, tengo tres.

El padre decidió someter a prueba a cada uno de ellos: Abraham, Isaac y Samuel.

Don Jacobo le entregó a Abraham un huevo, a Isaac una naranja y a Samuel un chorizo, y les dijo que en una semana debían volver y contar qué hizo cada uno con lo que se llevó.

Pasó la semana, llegó Abraham y Don Jacobo le preguntó:

-¿Qué hizo con el huevo, Abraham?

-Bueno..., al huevo le rompí la cáscara, la tiré a la basura, me preparé un huevo frito y me lo comí.

-¡No! ¡Mal, mal! Usted desperdició la cáscara de huevo, que bien picadita es comida para pájaros. No merece casarse con Rebeca. ¡Váyase!

Luego llegó Isaac y le dijo a Don Jacobo:

-Bueno..., yo pelé la naranja, me la comí y tiré la cáscara y las semillas.

El padre de Rebeca, enfurecido, le dijo:

-¡No, no y no! ¡Mal, muy mal! La cáscara de naranja es alimento de gallinas. Las semillas las puede plantar y así, algún día, podrá tener naranjas. Usted tampoco merece la mano de Rebeca. ¡Márchese!

Finalmente llegó Samuel y Don Jacobo, ya indignado, le preguntó:

-¿Y bien? Samuel, ¿qué hizo usted con el chorizo?

-Bueno, Don Jacobo..., yo al chorizo le quité el hilo y me cosí un botón de la camisa; después lo pelé y me comí lo de dentro; con el pellejo de fuera me fabriqué un preservativo y le hice el amor a su hija; y aquí tiene usted la leche para el gatito.


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2009)

Iba Venancio caminando por una calle oscura junto a su amigo Manolo cuando, de repente, surgieron tres hombres de la oscuridad.

Manolo salió corriendo y dejó a Venancio solo y desamparado, a merced de los forajidos.

Cuando estaban a punto de darle una paliza y dejarlo sin sus pertenencias, apareció un hombre a caballo, vestido de negro, con antifaz negro, sombrero negro, capa negra, y con una "Z" dibujada en la espalda, una "Z" dibujada en el sombrero, una "Z" en el pecho y una "Z" en la montura del caballo.

El enmascarado bajó de su caballo, golpeó con su espada a los ladrones, los llenó de heridas y magulladuras, les dibujó una "Z" en las ropas a cada uno y los despidió con una patada en las nalgas.

Venancio, enormemente agradecido, se arrojó a sus pies y, emocionado, le dijo:

-¡Graziaz, Zupermán!


----------



## Pepius (15 Oct 2009)

Se abre el telón
Sale un tío subido en lo alto de un tejado repartiendo hostias a lo loco con un mazo
Se cierra el telón
¿Cómo se llama la película?

La matanza de tejas


----------



## Atún en lonchas (15 Oct 2009)

Mamá, mamá, cómo es que tú eres blanca, mi papá es negro y yo soy de piel amarilla? 

- Ay, hijito, si supieras la fiesta que hubo ese día, deberías alegrarte de no ladrar!


----------



## Atún en lonchas (15 Oct 2009)

¿Cómo se dice suegra en chino? 
Lin - chen - la


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (15 Oct 2009)

Un sordo le dice a un tonto:

- ¿Tres más dos?

- Siete!

- Por el culo te la hinco!!


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2009)

¡Ay mamá! no sé si casarme con el contable o con el militar- le dice muy confundida una joven a su madre.

No lo pienses más hija, cásate con el militar, saben cocinar, hacer la cama, y recibir ordenes.


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2009)

Un avión está volando a 150 metros del aeropuerto cuando el piloto dice:
-Aquí avión, necesito pista para aterrizar.

Nadie contesta.

-Aquí avión, necesito pista para aterrizar.

Nadie contesta a su llamada.

-Aquí avión, necesito urgente pista para aterrizar.

Y se oye una voz que dice:
-La pista es: Oro parece, plata no es.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (18 Oct 2009)

Un hombre fue citado para una investigación fiscal de Hacienda.

Asustado, le preguntó a su contable de qué manera vestirse. 

- Usa harapos, para que piensen que estás en la ruina, replicó el contable. 

Cuando le preguntó a su abogado, éste le dijo exactamente lo contrario: 

- No dejes que te intimiden, usa tu mejor traje y corbata más elegante. Una buena presencia da credibilidad y ayudará a entablar una relación más amistosa con el inspector. 

Confundido, el hombre decide preguntar a su mujer, le cuenta de los dos consejos opuestos y le pide su opinión. 

- Déjame contarte una historia -dice la señora 

- Cuando estaba a punto de casarme contigo, le pregunté a mi madre qué ponerme la noche de bodas y me dijo: 

- Ponte una bata pesada, de franela, que te llegue al cuello, ello hará que te respete. 

Pero cuando le pregunté a mi mejor amiga, me dio otro consejo opuesto: 

- Ponte el negligé más pequeño que tengas, transparente y con un escote que te llegue hasta el ombligo, eso hará que te desee y afianzará vuestro amor. 

El hombre protestó: 

- Pero mi amor, ¿qué tiene que ver eso con mis impuestos? 

- Pues que no importa como te vistas, te van a follar igual.


----------



## El Tío McGregor (18 Oct 2009)

Como se dice divorcio en árabe?

Sealejalalmeja


----------



## barullo (18 Oct 2009)

¿Cómo se dice viuda jóven en ruso?

Vagina Seminova.


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2009)

Dos campesinos, Juan y María, mientras se preparaban para ir al campo a realizar sus tareas, mantenían la siguiente conversación:

-Oye, Juan, ¿cómo es eso de la reencarnación?

-A ver, María, súbete a la burra, aquí junto a mí, y por el camino te lo explico.

Una vez en camino, cabalgando ya los dos sobre la burra, Juan le dijo:

-Mira, María, ¿ves aquella vaca? Esa puede ser tu tía Gertrudis en su nueva vida.

A continuación le dijo:

-Mira, ¿ves esos puercos que están allí, en el lodo? Pueden ser tu tío José y tu hermano Remigio, los que se ahogaron en el río.

María comenzaba a estar enfadada con las explicaciones de Juan.

-Mira, María, ¿y ves aquel perro roñoso? Ese puede ser tu primo Cipriano.

De repente, María comenzó a sollozar y Juan, sorprendido, le preguntó por qué lloraba.

-¡Ay, Juan, me siento muy triste!

-¿Pero por qué, María?

-¡Porque seguramente hemos venido montados en tu puta madre!


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2009)

Doña Leonor le dijo a su vecina:

-¡Mi marido es tonto! Hace un buen rato lo mandé a comprar una barra de pan y aún no ha vuento. ¿Qué te apuestas a que vuelve sin ella?

En ese momento llegó el esposo de doña Leonor, con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja.

-¡No te vas a creer lo que me ha pasado! Al bajar las escaleras me encontré con la vecina del segundo, esa mujer joven de enormes pechos y con un trasero que corta la respiración. Sin decir palabar, me agarró de la corbata y me introdujo en su piso. Me llevó hasta su habitación, me tiró sobre la cama, se desnudó por completo y me excitó de tal manera que sentí renacer en mí sensaciones olvidadas por completo. Le hice el amor tres veces seguidas, hasta saciarla por completo. Luego me vistió y me acompañó hasta la puerta, regalándome cientos de caricias. ¡Aún no me lo puedo creer, me siento en una nube!

Doña Leonor, volviéndose hacia su vecina, exclamó:

-¿Qué te dije? ¡Al muy gilipollas se le olvidó el pan!


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2009)

Un argentino, un sueco y un nigeriano, a punto de ser papás, aguardaban ansiosamente en la maternidad el nacimiento de sus respectivos hijos. Finalmente llegó la enfermera y les dijo:

-Señores, ha habido un lamentable error: se confundieron los bebés y ya no sabemos de quién es cada uno. Sólo les puedo decir que dos de ellos son blancos y uno negro.

-No hay problema -dijo el nigeriano-, que cada uno escoja un bebé. Vamos a hacer un sorteo para determinar el orden de la elección.

Estuvieron todos de acuerdo y así lo hicieron. Finalizado el sorteo, el sueco sacó el numero uno y, por lo tanto, le tocó elegir en primer lugar. Entró en la sala de los recién nacidos, miró los bebés blancos y le parecieron idénticos, se inclinó sobre la otra cuna y salió corriendo con el bebe negro debajo del brazo.

-Oiga -gritó el nigeriano-, usted ha elegido el bebé negro. ¡Ese es mi bebé! Yo soy negro y mi esposa es negra. ¡Deme ese bebé! ¡Vuelva aquí y elija uno de los blancos!

El sueco, sin dejar de correr, respondió:

-¿Está usted loco? ¿Y si me llevo al argentino?


----------



## Atún en lonchas (22 Oct 2009)

Una amiga le dice a otra:
-Maria, ya no se que hacer, ningun tio se quiere acostar conmigo porque me huele el coño a cebolla.
Y su amiga le dice:
-No te preocupes yo tengo un amigo que es nulo de olfato y no tendras problemas.
Entonces se van a la cama y el tio le dice:
-Ostia nena a ti te huele el coño a cebolla no?
-Pero que dices chalao si tu no tienes olfato...
-Ya pero me estoy pegando un harton de llorar de la ostia


----------



## Atún en lonchas (22 Oct 2009)

Le dice un clitoris a otro, !oye, que me han dicho que ya no te corres.
-y contesta el otro- !BAH! eso son las malas lenguas.


----------



## El Tío McGregor (24 Oct 2009)

Va Superman volando por la cuidad, cuando de repente ve a una tia en pelotas buenísima tomando el sol en una terraza, y piensa: "Bueno, como soy Superman me la follo en un segundo y ni se entera".Cuando acaba se va echando leches super contento.
La tia, extrañada, dice en voz alta:

-Que ha sido eso?

A lo que el hombre invisible responde:

-No se, pero me ha dejado el culo hecho un asco!


----------



## barullo (25 Oct 2009)

Un gitano que tiene sólo un hijo de 12 que va al cole, le pregunta:

-Vamó a ve, un poblema de metimaticas, si en el campo hay 200 melones, y nos caben 100 en la flagoneta, ¿Qué nos queda?

-Otro viaje papaaaa!!!!


----------



## barullo (25 Oct 2009)

Un chaval gitano que le pregunta a su padre:

-El otro dia, en los vestuarios, vi que los niños payos la tienen asín de chiquinina, y yo la tengo asín de grande...¿eso es porque soy gitano, papaaa?

-No hijo, eso es porque tienes 18 años y estás todavia en primaria...


----------



## barullo (25 Oct 2009)

Un hombre escapa de la prisión donde ha estado preso 15 años.

Entra a una casa a buscar dinero y armas y encuentra a una pareja joven haciendo el amor en la cama.

Le ordena al tipo que se levante y lo ata una silla.

Ata a la mujer a la cama, se le monta encima y pega su boca al cuello de ella. Luego se levanta y va al baño.

Mientras EL PROFUGO está en el baño, el esposo le dice a la mujer:

-Mi amor escucha, este hombre es un convicto

que ha escapado, mira su ropa.

Probablemente pasó mucho tiempo en la prisión

y no ha visto una mujer en años.

Lo vi cuando besó tu cuello.

Si quiere tener sexo, no te resistas,

no te quejes, haz todo lo que te ordene.

Satisfacelo sin importar lo que te pida.

Este tipo probablemente es muy peligroso

y si se molesta nos puede matar a los dos.

Se fuerte mi amor. ''TE AMO'''

Y la mujer le responde...

- Él no estaba besando mi cuello,

me susurraba algo en el oído.

Me dijo que es gay activo, que le pareciste guapo,

muy pero muy bello y que tienes un culo hermoso.

Y me preguntó si teníamos Vaselina,

le dije que estaba en el baño.

-Se fuerte mi amor.

Yo también ¡TE AMO!


----------



## akashilla (25 Oct 2009)

Un marido aburrido de que su mujer siempre tuviera una respuesta a todo lo que él le preguntaba le dice un día...enga maruja, tan lista que eres, a ver si tienes huevos a decirme algo que me cabree sobremanera pero que a la vez sea una gran alegria para mi...

La maruja ni dos segundos tarda en contestarle: DE TODOS TUS AMIGOS ERES EL QUE LA TIENE MÁS GRANDE!!!!


----------



## Silvio Jose (25 Oct 2009)

A ver si os gusta este:


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Oct 2009)

Un hombre entra en la habitación con una cabra en los brazos... 

Su mujer echada en la cama está leyendo un libro... 

Dice el hombre: 'mira cariño, esta es la vaca que me follo cuando tienes jaquecas...' 

Le contesta la mujer: 'si no fueras tan gilipollas te darías cuenta de que es una cabra...' 

El hombre sonríe: 'si no fueras tan gilipollas te darías cuenta de que estoy hablando con la cabra...


----------



## barullo (30 Oct 2009)

María era la mejor moza del pueblo, la más guapa y la que tenía más salero. Un día llegó a su casa y su madre le dijo que no había nada que comer.

-Tranquila, mamá, ahora mismo salgo y consigo algo.

Nada más salir, vio venir a lo lejos al tonto del pueblo con tres gallinas y pensó: "¡Ya está, a este idiota le quito las gallinas!". Se arregló el pelo, comprobó su escote y se acercó al muchacho:

-Hola, ¿por qué no me regalas esas gallinas?

-No, estas son mis gallinas.

María le insistió, con voz dulce:

-Anda, regálame las gallinas...

-No, estas son mis gallinas.

Ella siguió insistiendo, hasta que el chico le propuso:

-Bueno, si me dejas chuparte un seno te doy una gallina.

Indignada, la chica contestó:

-¿Estás loco? ¿Por una gallina? ¡No!

-Bueno, entonces me voy.

María, recordando la situación en su casa, decidió ceder.

-Está bien, vamos detrás de aquel árbol.

Se sacó un seno y el sujeto comenzó a chuparlo. Después de eso, la joven se arriesgó:

-¿Por qué no me das otra gallina?

-No, esas son mis gallinas.

-Anda, dame otra gallina...

-Bueno, si te dejas chupar otro seno...

-¡Caramba! Está bien. ¡Total, ya me chupaste uno!

María se sacó el otro seno y se lo dejó chupar. Mientras el hombre estaba en lo suyo, María le dijo:

-¡Dame la otra gallina! ¿Qué vas a hacer con una sola? ¡Anda...!

-Bueno, si dejas que te chupe ahí abajo...

La mujer se quedó pensando y decidió aceptar. El tonto empezó a chupar y María comenzó a agitarse, a gemir y a gritar. Muy excitada, exclamó:

-¡No aguanto más, métemela, tonto! ¡Métemelaaaaaaa!

-Bueno, si me das las tres gallinas...


----------



## barullo (30 Oct 2009)

Juanito, muy curioso, preguntó al abuelo:

-Abuelo, ¿tú todavía tienes sexo con la abuela?

-Sí, pero sólo sexo oral.

Juanito, todavía más curioso, preguntó de nuevo:

-¿Qué es sexo oral, abuelo?

El abuelo respondió:

-Yo le digo a tu abuela: "Jódete"; y ella me responde: "Vete a tomar por culo".


----------



## Demostenes (3 Nov 2009)

El gitanillo liga con una paya y le pide a su papa los calzoncillos:
-Anda papaa que los trato mu bien.
Al final el padre accede y se los presta pero le avisa:
-No los ensucies, que son sagrados, que es un regalo de la abuela de cuando me case con tu madre.
Al rato vuelve el gitano y le pregunta al padre:
-Papa, ¿como se ponen los calzoncillos?
A lo que el padre muy extrañado y enfadado a la vez le explica:
-¡¡¡PO´COMO VA´ SE´ LO AMARILLO PA´LANTE Y LO MARRON PA´TRAS!!


----------



## Pepius (6 Nov 2009)

- ¿Cómo es que has acabado con ese ojo morado?
- Nada, que me han dado con una merluza congelada en la cara.
- Coño, ¿y eso?
- Es que ayer mi mujer estaba de minifalda, se agachó para coger no sé qué del congelador y... bueno, su culo me pone a mil y, qué quieres que te diga, no lo pude resistir así que se la clavé allí mismo.
- ¿En serio?
- Claro. Pero ella no quería y no paraba de moverse, con lo que yo me excitaba todavía más.
- Vaya!
- Además se puso a gritar como una loca y eso me ponía aún más cachondo.
- Guau, me estoy imaginando la escena.
- Entonces, mientras me la beneficiaba a más no poder, consiguió agarrar una merluza congelada y me la tiró a la cara.
- No lo entiendo. ¿Acaso a tu mujer no le gusta follar?
- Por lo que se vé, en el Carrefour no...


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2009)

MEEEC, MEEEEEEC...

Repe, Pepius...Lo siento


----------



## Pepius (6 Nov 2009)

Xoankar dijo:


> MEEEC, MEEEEEEC...
> 
> Repe, Pepius...Lo siento



Usté perdone, no lo recordaba... 

- ¿Sabes que hacer cuando un político se ahoga?
- No...
- Bien, bien


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Nov 2009)

Un día un tipo muere y baja al infierno. Allí tiene su primer encuentro con el demonio.
-Demonio: ¿Por que estas tan triste?
-Hombre: ¿Por que me haces esa pregunta tan estúpida? ¡Estoy en el infierno!
-Demonio: Pero, si el infierno no es tan malo... De hecho, nos lo pasamos en grande aquí abajo. ¿Te gusta beber?
-Hombre: Claro, me encanta beber!!!
-Demonio: Muy bien, entonces vas a adorar los lunes. Los lunes es cuando todos bebemos. Whisky, tequila, cerveza, vino... bebemos hasta que nos caemos al suelo y no nos podemos levantar y ¡¡¡además después no tenemos resaca!!!!
-Hombre: Oye, eso suena muy bien.
-Demonio: ¿Eres fumador?
-Hombre: Claro.
-Demonio: Estupendo, entonces vas a adorar los martes. Conseguimos el mejor tabaco de todo el mundo y fumamos hasta que se nos salen los pulmones por la boca. Si pillas cáncer, no te preocupes, ya estas muerto, ¿te acuerdas?
-Hombre: ¡Esto es formidable!
-Demonio: Apuesto a que también eres jugador.
-Hombre: Pues si...
-Demonio: Pues los miércoles jugamos al blackjack, a la ruleta, al poker, a lo que sea. Si te arruinas... estas muerto, ¿no? ¿También te van las drogas?
-Hombre: ¿Estas bromeando? ¡Me encantan las drogas!
-Demonio: Estas de suerte, el jueves es el día de las drogas. Cocaína, heroína, crack... fumamos porros del tamaño de un submarino. Puedes conseguir todas las que quieras, y a quien le importa ¡¡¡porque ya estas muerto!!!!
-Hombre: ¡Nunca imagine que el infierno era un lugar tan maravilloso!
-Demonio: ¿Eres gay?
-Hombre: No... eso no
-Demonio: ¡¡¡¡Ooooooooooh!!!!.......... me parece que vas a odiar los viernes.


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Nov 2009)

Una señora dice al hombre que le esta tocando el pecho en el 
autobus: 
-- Es que no puede poner las manos en otro sitio? 
-- No me tiente! No me tiente!


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Nov 2009)

Vuelve Marco Antonio al palacio despues de matar unos cuantos 
cristianos y pregunta: 
- Donde se encuentra mi amada Cleopatra? 
- En la cama, con amigdalitis. 
- Estos malditos griegos...!!!


----------



## Pio Pio (7 Nov 2009)

Papa, Africa está muy lejos?? 
No creo hijo, en la fábrica trabaja un negro y viene siempre en bicicleta.


----------



## barullo (8 Nov 2009)

Como acojonar al pasajero que está sentado a tu lado en el avión o en el tren: 

1. saca tu ordenador portatil de la bolsa

2. abrelo muy despacio 

3. enciendelo

4. asegurate que el capullo de al lado está mirando la pantalla

5. después arranca tu navegador preferido

6. cierra los ojos y levanta la cabeza hacia el cielo...

7. respira profundamente...y haz click sobre el link que tienes abajo :

http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf

8. mira la cara de tu vecino.


----------



## Ni_muerta! (8 Nov 2009)

Un chico que le dice a su abuela:

-Abuela, en la tele han dicho que van a subir las pensiones.

-Pues nada hijo, me toca follar en el coche.


----------



## sandokan (8 Nov 2009)

*informáticos*

Esto es un físico, un mecánico y un informático que van en un coche y de pronto se para echando humo. El físico dice:

- Eso es el coeficiente de fricción de las ruedas que no sobrepasa el efecto aerodinámico de diseño del vehículo.

El mecánico dice:

- Ha sido la junta de culata que se ha quemado.

Y tras mucho pensar dice el informático:

-¿ Y si salimos y volvemos a entrar?


----------



## Pio Pio (8 Nov 2009)

Un pasajero le toca el hombro al taxista para hacerle una pregunta.

El taxista grita, pierde el control del coche, casi choca con un camión, se sube a la acera y se mete en un escaparate haciendo pedazos los vidrios.

Por un momento no se oye nada en el taxi, hasta que el taxista dice:
-¡Mire amigo, jamás haga eso otra vez! ¡ Casi me mata del susto!
El pasajero, impresionado le pide disculpas y le dice:
-No pensé que se fuera asustar tanto si le tocaba el hombro.
El taxista le dice:
-Lo que pasa es que es mi primer día de trabajo como taxista.
-¿y que hacía antes? 
-¡Fui chofer de coche de la funeraria durante 25 años!


----------



## Tio Pepe (9 Nov 2009)

*Paquito, ¿de qué trabaja tu papá? *
_Abogado, señorita.. _

*¿Y el tuyo, Susanita? *
_Ingeniero, señorita. _

*¿Y el tuyo a qué se dedica, Silvina? *
_Es médico, seño. _

*¿Y el tuyo, Jaimito? *
_Él baila por la noche en una discoteca gay. _

* ¿¿¿Cómo???? *

– pregunta la maestra sorprendida. 

_Si, seño, baila vestido de mujer, con un tanga de tiritas con lentejuelas. Los hombres le dan azotitos en el trasero y le ponen billetes en el elástico del tanga. Luego, si se tercia... practica el sexo oral o se hace penetrar por algunos euros y algunas veces se lo monta con dos o tres negros, que es lo que más le gusta. _

La profesora rápidamente les pide a los otros chicos que salgan del aula, 
camina hasta Jaimito y le pregunta: 

*Jaimito, ¿tu padre realmente hace eso? *
_No seño. Ahora que no hay nadie se lo puedo decir......Mi padre es asesor económico de Zapatero. Pero me daba vergüenza decirlo delante de mis compañeros. _


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Nov 2009)

Un hombre y una mujer iban sentados en juntos en un avión.De momento,la señora estornuda,saca un kleenex,se limpia cuidadosamente la nariz y se extremece violentamente.El señor la mira extrañado,pero continúa con su lectura. 
Al momento,la señora vuelve a estornudar,se saca otro kleenex,se vuelve a limpiar la nariz y se vuelve a extremecer violentamente.El señor la mira extrañado.Al rato,la señora estornuda otra vez,saca otro kleenex,se limpia cuidadosamente,y se extremece otra vez violentamente. 
El señor no aguanta más su curiosidad y le pregunta: 
-Tres veces ha estornudado,tres veces se ha limpiado la nariz y tres veces se ha extremecido con violencia,¿le sucede algo? 

-Mire,señor,padezco de una extraña enfermedad.Cada vez que estornudo,tengo un orgasmo. 

-Señora,disculpe,pero es la primera vez que escucho esa enfermedad.¿Toma alguna medicación para ella? 
La señora lo mira y sonríe.....-Si que tomo algo... 












--Pimienta--
_________________


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Nov 2009)

Iba un abuelo por el bosque cuando escuchó a sus pies una débil voz. 
Se agachó y descubrió que quien le hablaba era una ranita: 
"Soy una princesa hermosa, erótica y sensual, diestra en todos los 
placeres de la carne y el amor. 
La reina mala, envidiosa de mis encantos, me convirtió en rana, 
pero sí me das un beso, volveré a ser quien era y te daré todos los goces 
y deleites que mi voluptuoso temperamento y mi ardiente concupiscencia pueden producir". 
El viejo levanta la rana y se la echa en el bolsillo. 
Asoma la cabeza la ranita y le pregunta muy desconcertada: 
¿Qué? ¿No me vas a besar? ¡No! -Respondió el viejecito. A mi edad es 
más divertido tener una rana que habla, que una maniática sexual.


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Nov 2009)

Un tipo va conduciendo y se salta un 'stop' por la cara, pero hay un policía, que lo ve y le da el alto. 
- ¡Eh! ¡Haga el favor de enseñarme su permiso de conducir! 
- ¿Y eso, de qué? 
- ¿Cómo que de qué? ¡Usted no se paró a la altura de la señal de stop! 
- ¿Y qué, passsa algo? Reduje la velocidad y no venía nadie... 
- La normas dicen que debía detenerse completamente, no reducir. Sus papeles, por favor. 
- ¡No me jodas! A ver, ¿cuál es la diferencia, so listo? 
- La diferencia es que debía haberse detenido completamente. Los papeles, pero ¡YA! 
- ¡Y dale con la brasa! Si usted es capaz de enseñarme la diferencia entre reducir y parar, le daré mis papeles. 
- Muy bien, le haré una demostración. Haga el favor de salir de su coche. 
El tío, todo intrigado, que sale y el poli saca la porra y le empieza a dar una tanda de golpes que lo está crujiendo y en esto le pregunta al tío: 
- AHORA, ¿DESEA USTED QUE ME PARE O QUE REDUZCA LA VELOCIDAD?


----------



## Pio Pio (12 Nov 2009)

Un hombre ciego entra en un bar de lesbianas por equivocación. Se las apaña para llegar hasta la barra, pide una copa y, tras estar un rato sentado en la tabureta, le grita al camarero: 

"Eh, tú... ¿te gustaría oír un buen chiste de rubias?" 

Inmediatamente, se hace un silencio total en el bar y, con una grave, profunda y áspera voz, la mujer que está sentada junto a él, le dice: 

"Antes de que cuente ese chiste, señor, y en atención a su minusvalía física que le impide ver, creo que lo justo es que le advierta de 5 cosillas: 

- Que la camarera es rubia. 
- Que el portero del bar es una mujer y también es rubia. 
- Que yo soy otra mujer rubia, mido metro ochenta, peso 80 kilos y soy cinturón negro de karate. 
- Que la mujer que está conmigo es rubia y policía. 
- Y que la dama que está sentada al otro lado de usted es desguazadora y también es rubia. 

Y ahora que sabe todo esto, piénselo cuidadosamente: de verdad, ¿todavía quiere contar ese chiste?" 

El ciego se lo piensa durante un par de segundos, menea la cabeza y contesta: 

"Naaa... Pues no lo cuento... ¡ Paso de tener que explicarlo 5 veces... !"


----------



## luismarple (12 Nov 2009)

Joder Manolo! menuda ostia te han dao en toda la cara, y eso? pues nada, mi mujer, que le cogí una teta y me ha dado un puñetazo que me ha puesto tol ojo morao. Joder, pues a mi mujer le gusta que le coja una teta, se pone cariñosa... Ya, pero es que yo a la mía se la cogí con la puerta del coche.


----------



## Atún en lonchas (13 Nov 2009)

*TEST DE UNA PREGUNTA: A CONTINUACIÓN SERÁS SOMETIDO A UN BREVE TEST
COMPUESTO DE UNA SOLA PREGUNTA PERO MUY, MUY IMPORTANTE!!!
NO SE DEBE CONTESTAR PRECIPITADAMENTE!!!
SE DEBE REFLEXIONAR ANTES DE RESPONDER.
RESPONDE CON SINCERIDAD Y PROBARÁS TU CATADURA MORAL..*

Es una situación imaginaria, en la cual se debe decidir qué hacer.
Recuerda dar una respuesta instintiva, pero absolutamente verdadera!!!

Desplaza el texto lentamente (es muy importante para la prueba)

Estás.... 
en el sur de España, . .
en Córdoba .. para ser precisos . .

Estás en mitad del caos producido por una inundación . .

Unas lluvias increíbles .. . .

Eres fotógrafo para CNN . . .

y estás en medio de este fantástico desastre . .

la situación está al límite de la esperanza . .

Estás ahí intentando hacer las fotos más impresionantes . . .

alrededor tuyo el barro destruye casas, hace desaparecer personas . . .

la furia de la naturaleza se lanza hacia abajo con una violencia
inaudita . . . 

arrasando todo a su paso . . ...

De repente ves a un Hombre y ... 

¿ una Mujer? conduciendo un Mercedes . . .

Él está luchando desesperadamente para no ser barrido por la corriente
de fango, agua y piedra . . .

Te acercas a él . . .


Parece alguien conocido . . ..


Lo reconoces: ¡Es Zapatero y Maria Teresa de la Vega ! sí, son Ellos !!


ahora te das cuenta que la furia del río está a punto de arrastrarlos
definitivamente . . .



Tienes dos oportunidades: Salvarlos o hacer una foto ! ! !



Salvarle la vida o ser autor de una foto de premio Pulitzer! ! !



que mostrará al mundo la muerte de un Presidente y su mano derecha


Y AHORA LA PREGUNTA :


(contesta sinceramente)





Spoiler



*¿Las revelas en color o en blanco y negro?*::


----------



## Pio Pio (14 Nov 2009)

Estaba una mujer en el aeropuerto esperando la salida de su vuelo..... 
.En eso ve una báscula y le da por pesarse. 

Saca una moneda y la deposita...... La báscula le habla y le dice: 

-Tu peso es 70 kgrs. y tu futuro es el siguiente: 'Al bajarte de esta báscula te vas a tirar un pedo'. 

La mujer exclama sorprendida: 

Lo que hay que oir!!!!....... Ahora resulta que hasta una báscula me va a predecir el futuro!!!.. 

Al bajarse de la báscula con el esfuerzo, la mujer se tira un pedo, se queda sorprendidísima y dice: 

- No lo puedo creer!!! Esto es una maravilla.......Yo me vuelvo a pesar..... 

Saca otra moneda, la deposita y la báscula le dice: 

- Tu peso es de 69.9 kgrs. (por el pedo que te has tirado) y tu futuro es el siguiente: 'Al entrar al baño te vas a encontrar a tu ex-novio y vas a hacer el amor con él a pesar de estar casada..... 

La mujer exclama: 

- !!!! Aayy Poor faaavooor!!!!!! ¿Cómo me voy a encontrar a mi ex-novio en el baño de mujeres y aquí en el aeropuerto?.... 

Al entrar al baño se encuentra con su ex-novio y sin pensárselo dos veces, se echan un polvito de pie y la mujer sale del baño diciendo: 

- No puede ser!!!!! Esta báscula es una maravilla!!!!!!.......Yo me vuelvo a pesar..... 

Deposita otra moneda y la báscula dice: 

- Tu peso es de 68.8 kgrs (por el desgaste del polvete) y tu futuro es el siguiente: 

- Por pedorra, puta y cansina, ACABAS DE PERDER EL AVION!!!!!


----------



## Pio Pio (14 Nov 2009)

¡¡¡Mami, me acosté con mi novio, y ya no soy 
virgen!!!. 
- Entonces coge un limón verde y chúpalo. 
- ¿Y eso me va a devolver la virginidad?. 
- No, pero te quitara la cara de puta satisfecha y 
viciosa que tienes.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2009)

Un gangoso estaba en la comisaría obteniendo el documento de identidad. El funcionario que le atendía preguntó:

-¿Cómo se llama usted?

-Vedro Vérez...

El funcionario, sin poder contener una risita irónica, le preguntó:

-¿Con "be" de burro...?

A lo que el gangoso respondió:

-¡No! Con "ve" de tu vuta madre...


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2009)

En el parque de María Luisa había dos estatuas de un hombre y una mujer y llevaban muchos años una enfrente de la otra. Una mañana se les apareció un ángel y les dijo:

-Como habéis sido unas estatuas ejemplares y habéis deleitado a mucha gente, voy a concederos lo que más ansiáis: la vida. Tenéis treinta minutos para hacer todo lo que queráis.

Al mover el ángel una mano, las dos estatuas cobraron vida. Las dos se miraron, sonrieron y corrieron detrás de unos arbustos. A los quince minutos, las dos estatuas salieron de los arbustos con las caras llenas de satisfacción.

-Todavía os quedan quince minutos. ¿Queréis continuar?

La estatua hombre miró a la estatua mujer y le dijo:

-¿Quieres volver a hacerlo?

-¡Claro que sí! -dijo la estatua mujer, sonriendo-. Pero esta vez tú agarras la paloma y yo me cago encima de ella.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2009)

En el colegio, la maestra les preguntaba a los chicos qué querían ser de mayores. Le preguntó a Luis y éste le contestó:

-Yo quiero ser arquitecto; y si me va mal, dibujante.

-Muy bien, Luis. ¿Y tú, María?

-Yo quiero ser gimnasta; y si me va mal, profesora de gimnasia.

-¿Y tú, Jaimito?

-Yo quiero mujeres y champagne.

La maestra se quedó pensando y preguntó:

-¿Y si te va mal?

-Paja y coca cola.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2009)

Un tartamudo fue a ver a un médico para librarse de su enfermedad:

-Ho-o-ol-a, do-c-torr.

-Buenos días. Tome asiento y cuénteme, ¿en qué puedo ayudarlo?

-Qui-e-e-rro dd-ee-j-j-ar de s-er ta-tar-tar- mu-mu-do...

-Sí, señor, ya lo entiendo. Por favor, cuénteme cómo es un día rutinario de su vida.

-Bu-eno, me le-van-to a la ma-ñana y ha-go el a-mor c-on mi mu-jer, al me-diod-ía con mi sec-ret-aria, a la tar-de c-con mi am-ante, y a la no-ch-e de nue-vo con mmi mmujjjer.

-Bueno, desvístase que lo voy a revisar. ¡Cielo santo! ¡Usted tiene cuatro testículos! Aquí está su problema. Le voy a tener que operar y extraer los que están de más, con lo cual su problema quedará solucionado definitivamente.

Varias semanas después, el hombre volvió a la consulta:

-Hola, doctor. Verá: estoy curado. Mire qué bien que hablo, qué fluido. Pero no sabe cómo ha empeorado mi vida sexual, ya ni presión tengo, nada con la mujer, ni con la secretaria, ni con mi amante. Así que quisiera que me volviera a implantar los dos testículos que me quitó.

El médico respondió:

-¡Saaa-nta Rrrri-taaa, Saaa-nta Rrrri-taaa...!


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2009)

Un empleado acudió al despacho de su jefe para pedirle un aumento de sueldo:

-Jefe, tiene usted que subirme el sueldo, porque le advierto que hay cuatro compañías que andan detrás de mi.

El jefe, sorprendido, preguntó:

-¿Ah, sí? ¿Y puede decirme cuáles son esas compañías?

-¡Claro! La compañía del teléfono, la del agua, la de la luz y la del gas.


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2009)

piopio dijo:


> Estaba una mujer en el aeropuerto esperando la salida de su vuelo.....
> .En eso ve una báscula y le da por pesarse.
> 
> Saca una moneda y la deposita...... La báscula le habla y le dice:
> ...





Meeec!!! Meeeec!!!

Repetido...


----------



## Pio Pio (16 Nov 2009)

Publicado: Mar Nov 17, 2009 3:43 am Asunto: UNA DULCE ANCIANITA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Una señora que estaba cumpliendo 85 años, muy admirada en el pueblo por ser la única profesora de órgano, recibe una llamada telefónica del cura del pueblo notificándole que pasaría a su casa por la tarde para darle la felicitación por su onomástico. 


Cuando el padre llega a la casa de la anciana se da cuenta que sobre el órgano que tiene la viejita en la sala hay un jarrón de vidrio lleno de agua con un condón flotando. El sacerdote no puede creer lo que ve y trata de disimular su asombro ante la anciana. 


Luego de un rato hablando sobre todo lo que la mujer ha hecho en 85 años de vida y haberse tomado dos cafecitos, el clérigo sigue atónito de ver el condón flotando en la jarra de vidrio, así que no aguanta más y decide salir de su curiosidad, y con trabajo le pregunta: 


"Perdona, hija, pero, ¿me podrías explicar qué es eso?" (Apuntando al jarrón). 


"Ah, claro que sí, eso es algo maravilloso que me encontré hace diez años. Recuerdo que paseando por el pueblo, de pronto vi un sobrecito en el suelo que decía en letras muy pequeñas: Colóquelo sobre el órgano, manténgalo húmedo y prevendrá cualquier enfermedad. Y desde entonces, no lo va a creer, pero ni resfriados me han dado..."


----------



## Pio Pio (17 Nov 2009)

Juan viaja con su mujer y su suegra a Jerusalén y la suegra muere allí. 
En el tanatorio el director del mismo le dice: mire, si la enterramos aquí en Jerusalén le sale por 300 euros y si la lleva a su país le sale 12.000 usted dirá? 
Juan: me la llevo a mi país. 
director: está usted seguro ? le sale mucho más caro!! 
Juan: si hace 2000 años enterrasteis a un hombre y resucito.. no puedo correr ese riesgo..


----------



## Atún en lonchas (17 Nov 2009)

Una LEPERA entra a una farmacia y pide un frasco de Frecuencia.
La farmacéutica la mira y le dice:
-'Oiga... en mis 30 años de experiencia en esta profesión, nunca he oído de ese producto.
¿Es algún tipo de perfume nuevo?
A lo que la LEPERA contesta:

-'¡Yo que zé! El ginecólogo me dijo que me lavara el XOXO con FRECUENCIA


----------



## barullo (19 Nov 2009)

Una mujer le dice a su marido:

-Cariño, no puedo hacer este puzzle de un gallo que he comprado...

Y el marido contesta:

-Guardemos la caja de Corn Flakes y olvida el asunto


----------



## Silvio Jose (21 Nov 2009)

Uno minimalista:

Va un pelirrojo al confesionario

- ¿Pecas, hijo?

- Sí padre, hasta en la polla.


----------



## Bokeron (22 Nov 2009)

Pregunta del Fiscal:- ¿Es cierto que usted el día de los hechos se cagó en los muertos del denunciante, en toda su puta familia, en la perra de su madre y el hijo puta de su padre, al igual que en toda la corte celestial?

Respuesta del acusado: -No, es falso... Yo estaba tranquilamente trabajando en la fundición, y entonces le dije: "Antonio, por Dios, ¿No te das cuenta de que me has echado todo el acero fundido por la espalda y que es una sensación muy desagradable?


.


----------



## Bokeron (22 Nov 2009)

La guardia civil


A un tipo le para la Guardia Civil de Tráfico cuando conducía hacia su casa en compañía de su esposa. 

Tipo: - ¿Cuál es el problema agente? 
Oficial: - Circulaba a 120 K/h en una zona de 80 
Tipo: - No señor, iba a 85!! 
Esposa: - No es cierto Luís, ibas a 110!! 

El tipo le echa una mirada de advertencia a su mujer. 

Oficial: - También lo voy a multar porque tiene fundida la luz de freno de la izquierda 
Tipo: - ¿luz? ¿cuál luz ? No tenía ni idea !!!! 
Esposa: - No te hagas el tonto Luís, te dije que llevabas la luz fundida desde hace lo menos 6 semanas!!! 

Esta vez la echa una mirada venenosa, de esas que causan pavor 

Oficial: - También lo multaré por no usar el cinturón de seguridad 
Tipo: - Pero si me lo quité en el momento que me detuvo!! 
Esposa: - Por favor Luís!!! Pero si tú nunca lo utilizas!!! 

Esta vez Luis no soporta y en el colmo de la exasperación grita a su mujer: "CIERRA EL PICO HIJA DE PUTAAAA" !!!! 

Oficial: - Señora, ¿su esposo le habla así normalmente? 
Esposa: - No... sólo cuando está borracho!!!.


-----------------



Un Trato es un Trato......

>> > > Después de medio siglo de armonía total en el matrimonio, él muere, y
>> > > poco tiempo después, élla también va para el cielo. En el cielo, élla 
>> > > encuentra al marido y corre hasta donde él, se acerca y le dice: 
>> > >
>> > > Queriiiiiidoooooooooooo! qué bueno otra vez juntossssssss!!
>> > >
>> > > Y él responde: 
>> > >
>> > > "No me vengas ahora con estupideces! 
>> > >
>> > > El trato fue: HASTA QUE LA MUERTE NOS SEPARE.


----------



## hipotecadito (24 Nov 2009)

Le dice un hombre a su mujer:

“Te apuesto lo que sea a que no eres capaz de decirme algo que sea capaz de alegrarme y entristecerme a la vez”

A lo que ella responde:

“De tu grupo de amigos el que la tiene más grande eres tú”.


----------



## CIUDADANOALCORCON=ANIMOSA (24 Nov 2009)

hipotecadito dijo:


> Le dice un hombre a su mujer:
> 
> “Te apuesto lo que sea a que no eres capaz de decirme algo que sea capaz de alegrarme y entristecerme a la vez”
> 
> ...



en mi caso fue peor: me dijo que de todos los pavos que se habia follao yo era el que la tenia mas pequeña :ouch:


----------



## Ni_muerta! (24 Nov 2009)

No si esta repe.

Un hombre busco el mejor momento para confesarle a su mujer que le era infiel. Eligio decirselo mientras hacian el amor y ella estuviese a punto de llegar al orgasmo.

Ella:

-Dale cariño que estoy a punto, si, si... oh..
-Qu si mi amor, tengo algo que decirte.
-El que? pero no pares por favor, sigue, sigue.
-Tengo otra.
-Pues esa metemela por el culo!!!


----------



## barullo (25 Nov 2009)

Conversaciones "reales" registradas entre un Servicio de Asistencia Técnica y usuarias de equipos informáticos.


Caso 1
Técnico de Servicio: ¿Qué ordenador tiene?
Usuaria: Uno blanco
Técnico de Servicio: (Silencio)

Caso 2
Usuaria: ¡Hola! No puedo sacar el disquete de la disquetera.
Técnico de Servicio: ¿Ha intentado apretar el botón?
Usuaria: Sí, claro, está como pegado...
Técnico de Servicio: Eso no suena bien, tomaré nota.
Usuaria: No... Espera... No había metido el disquete... está todavía en la mesa..., gracias.

Caso 3
Técnico de Servicio: Haga clic sobre el ícono de 'Mi PC', a la izquierda de la pantalla.
Usuaria: ¿Su izquierda o mi izquierda?

Caso 4
Técnico de Servicio: Buenos días, ¿en qué puedo ayudarle?
Usuaria: Hola, no puedo imprimir.
Técnico de Servicio: Por favor dé clic en 'inicio' y...
Usuaria: Escuche, no empiece con tecnicismos, no soy experta en ordenadores. ¡Coño!

Caso 5
Usuaria: Hola, buenas tardes, no puedo imprimir, cada vez que lo intento dice 'No se encuentra impresora'. He cogido incluso la impresora, la he colocado en frente del monitor pero el ordenador todavía dice que no la puede encontrar.

Caso 6
Usuaria: Tengo problemas para imprimir en rojo.
Técnico de Servicio: ¿Tiene una impresora a color?
Usuaria: No, la mía es blanca.

Caso 7
Técnico de Servicio: ¿Qué ve en su monitor ahora mismo?
Usuaria: Un osito de peluche que mi novio me compró.

Caso 8
Técnico de Servicio: Ahora, pulse F8..
Usuaria: No funciona.
Técnico de Servicio: ¿Qué hizo exactamente?
Usuaria: Presionar la F 8 veces como me dijiste, pero no ocurre nada.

Caso 9
Usuaria: Mi teclado no quiere funcionar.
Técnico de Servicio: ¿Está segura de que está conectado?
Usuaria: No lo sé. No alcanzo la parte de atrás.
Técnico de Servicio: Coja el teclado y dé diez pasos hacia atrás.
Usuaria: ok
Técnico de Servicio: ¿El teclado sigue con usted?
Usuaria: Sí
Técnico de Servicio: Eso significa que el teclado no está conectado ¿Hay algún otro teclado?
Usuaria: Sí, hay otro aquí. Huy,.... ¡¡¡Este sí funciona!!!

Caso 10
Técnico de Servicio: Tu password es 'a' minúscula de andamio, V mayúscula de Víctor, el número 7...
Usuaria: ¿7 en mayúscula o minúscula?

Caso 11
Usuaria: No puedo conectarme a Internet, aparece error de clave.
Técnico de Servicio: ¿Está segura de que está utilizando el password correcto?
Usuaria: Sí, estoy segura, ví a mi esposo escribirlo
Técnico de Servicio: ¿Me puede decir cuál era el password?
Usuaria: 5 asteriscos.

Caso 12
Usuaria: Tengo un grave problema. Un amigo me puso un protector de pantalla, pero cada vez que muevo el ratón desaparece...

Caso 13
Usuaria: No logro encontrar el simbolito para abrir el Word.
Técnico de Servicio: Mire en el escritorio.¿qué tiene ahí?
Usuaria: Muchos papeles y mi bolso.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (26 Nov 2009)

Dos impresoras están hablando tranquilamente. De repente se cae un folio al suelo:

¿ se te ha caido a ti o es una impresión mía?


----------



## Demostenes (26 Nov 2009)

El sargento al soldado:

- Soldado, ayer faltó ustéd a las prácticas de camuflaje...

El soldado:

- Y usted ¿como lo sabe?


----------



## devest (26 Nov 2009)

Un chirigota y un tema que nos gusta a los del foro:

YouTube - CHIRIGOTA CENSURADA.avi


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Nov 2009)

I D LOVE TO BE EIGHT AGAIN

A man asked his wife what she'd like
for her birthday.
'I'd love to be eight again' she
replied.
On the morning of her birthday, he
arose early and made her a bowl of Coco
Pops and jammy toasties!

He took her to Alton Towers and put her
on every ride in the park:
* The Death Slide
* The Wall of Fear
* The Screaming Monster Roller Coaster

Five hours later she staggered out of
the theme park. Her head was reeling
and her stomach felt upside down. Right
away they journeyed to a McDonalds
where her loving husband ordered her a
Happy Meal with extra fries and a
refreshing chocolate milk shake .
Then it was off to the movies: the
latest Kiddies three hour epic cartoon,
a hot dog, popcorn, all the Coke she
could drink, her favourite lolly and
M&Ms What a fabulous adventure!
Finally she wobbled home with her
husband and collapsed onto the bed
exhausted. He leaned over his precious
wife with a big smile and lovingly
asked 'Well dear, what was it like
being eight again?'

Her eyes slowly opened and her
expression changed to one of total
realisation...'I meant my dress size,
you f*cking tw*t !!!'
The moral of this story: Even when a
man is listening, he's still gonna get
it wrong.....


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Nov 2009)

Polish Divorce
>
> A Polish man moved to the USA and married an American girl. Although

>his
> English was far from perfect, they got along very well until one day
>he rushed
> into a lawyer's office and asked him if he could arrange a divorce
for
>him.
>
> The lawyer said that getting a divorce would depend on the
>circumstances, and
> asked him the following questions:
>
> Have you any grounds?
> - Yes, acre and half and nice little home.
>
> No, I mean what is the foundation of this case?
> - It made of concrete.
>
> I don't think you understand. Does either of you have a real grudge?
> - No, we have carport, and not need one.
>
> I mean. What are your relations like?
> - All my relations still in Poland.
>
> Is there any infidelity in your marriage?
> - We have hi-fidelity stereo and good DVD player.
>
> Does your wife beat you up?
> - No, I always up before her.
>
> Is your wife a nagger?
> - No, she white.
>
> Why do you want this divorce?
> - She going to kill me.
>
> What makes you think that?
> - I got proof.
>
> What kind of proof?
> - She going to poison me. She buy a bottle at drugstore and put on
>shelf in
> bathroom. I can read, and it say: "Polish Remover."


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Nov 2009)

After a long night of making love, the young guy rolled over, pulled out a
cigarette from his jeans and searched for his lighter.


Unable to find it, he asked the girl if she had one at hand.


"There might be some matches in the top drawer," she replied.


He opened the drawer of the bedside table and found a box of matches
sitting neatly on top of a framed picture of another man.


Naturally, the guy began to worry.


"Is this your husband?" he inquired nervously.


"No, silly," she replied, snuggling up to him.


"Your boyfriend then?" he asked.


"No, not at all," she said, nibbling away at his ear.


"Well, who is he then?" demanded the bewildered guy.


Calmly, the girl replied, "That's me before the operation."


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Nov 2009)

Mujibar was trying to get a job in India . The Personnel Manager said,


"Mujibar, you have passed all the tests, except one. Unless you pass it


you cannot qualify for this job." Mujibar said, "I am ready."The manager


said, "Make a sentence using the words Yellow, Pink and Green .





"Mujibar thought for a few minutes and said, "Mister manager, I am ready
.”





"The manager said, "Go ahead."Mujibar said, "The telephone goes green,


green , and I pink it up, and say, ' Yellow ', this is Mujibar.








"Mujibar now works as a technician at a call center for computer
problems.





No doubt you have spoken to him. I know I have.


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Nov 2009)

Una multinacional británica no está satisfecha con el lenguaje que
> utilizan algunos de sus empleados aquí in Spain. Se han enterado de la
> frecuencia de los tacos en las conversaciones de la empresa y esto les
> ha llevado a emprender una cruzada de limpieza lingüística. Para ello,
> Mr. Adamson, que es el responsable del Área de Comunicación Interna, ha
> enviado "a la plantilla española" un decálogo en contra del uso del
> lenguaje impropio.
>
> Dice así:
>
>
>
> FROM: Group Offices London
> TO: All Spanish Staff
> SUBJECT: Improper Language Usage
>
> It's been brought to our attention by several officials visiting our
> headquarters that the Spanish staff commonly uses offensive language.
> Such behaviour, in addition to violating our group's policy, is highly
> unprofessional and offensive to both visitors and the staff itself.
>
> Therefore it is requested to our Spanish staff to adhere immediately to
> the following rules:
>
> 1. Foreign colleagues or visitors should not be referred to as "ese
> guiri de mierda".
>
> 2. Words like "coño", "hostia", and other such expressions will not be
> used for emphasis, no matter how heated the discussion is.
>
> 3. You will not say "la ha cagao" when someone makes a mistake, or "la
> está cagando" if you see somebody being reprimanded, or "¡qué cagada!"
> when major mistake has been made. All direct or derived forms of the
> verb "cagar" are inappropriate in our environment.
>
> 4. No Project Manager, Section Supervisor or Head of Administration
> Chief, will be referred to, under any circumstances, as "el hijo de la
> gran puta", or "el muy cabrón" or even "el comemierda".
>
> 5. Lack of determination will not be referred as to "falta de huevos" or
> "mariconería" nor will persons with a lack of initiative be ever
> referred to as "capullo" or "acojonado"
>
> 6. Unusual and/or creative ideas shall not be referred to as "pajas
> mentales" in particular when they stem from your manager.
>
> 7. You will not say "cómo me jode" if a person is persistent, or "está
> jodido" or "se lo van a follar" if a colleague is going through a
> difficult situation. Furthermore, when matters become complicated the
> words "qué jodienda" should not be used.
>
> 8. When asking someone to leave you alone, you must not say "vete a
> tomar por culo", nor should you ever substitute the most educated "may I
> help you?" with "¿que coño quieres ahora?"
>
> 9. If things get tough, an acceptable expression such as we are going
> through a difficult time should be used rather than "esto esta jodido"
> or "nos van a follar a todos". Additionally, if you make a mistake, just
> say so and do not say "que putada" or any expressions composed with the
> root "puta".
>
> 10. No salary increase shall ever be referred to as "subida de mierda".
>
> 11. Last, but not least, after reading this note please do not say "me
> voy a limpiar el culo con ella" or "me la paso por el forro de los
> cojones".
>
> Just keep it clean and odorless and dispose of it properly.


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Nov 2009)

My Dear Wife,
You will surely understand that I have certain needs that you, being 54
years old, can no longer satisfy. I am very happy with you and I value
you as a good wife. Therefore, after reading this letter, I hope that
you
will not wrongly interpret the fact that I will be spending the evening
with my 18 year old secretary at the Comfort Inn Hotel. Please don't be
upset----I shall be home before midnight.


When the man came home late that night, he found the following letter on
the
dining room table:

My Dear Husband,
I received your letter and thank you for your honesty
about my being 54 years old. I would like to take this opportunity to
remind you that you are also 54 years old. As you know, I am a math
teacher at our local college. I would like to inform you that while you
read this, I will be at the Hotel Fiesta with Michael, one of my
students, who is also the assistant tennis coach. He is young, virile,
and like your secretary, is 18 years old.
As a successful businessman who has an excellent knowledge of math, you
will understand that we are in the same situation, although with one
small
difference - 18 goes into 54 a lot more times than 54 goes into 18.
Therefore, I will not be home until sometime tomorrow.


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2009)

La mujer estaba desnuda, mirándose en el espejo de la habitación. No estaba muy feliz con lo que veía y le dijo a su marido:

-¡Me siento horrible! Parezco vieja, gorda y fea. Realmente necesito que me digas algo bonito...

El marido respondió:

-¡De la vista estás estupendamente!


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2009)

Manolo fue a la consulta del médico, visiblemente molesto, y le dijo a la recepcionista:

-¡Señorita, vengo a ver al doctor Pérez!

-¿Tiene hora?

-Sí, son las doce y media.

-No, señor, digo si tiene usted cita con el médico. O sea, que si es usted paciente.

-¿Que si soy paciente? Hace tres meses que estoy esperando que el doctor me pague el arreglo de chapa que le hice a su coche. ¡Vaya si soy paciente!


----------



## Pio Pio (26 Nov 2009)

Auxilio, socorro, amor, que llamen a los bomberooos, se quema nuestra casaaaaa. 
¡Shhhh!, silencio mi amor, no hagas ruido que vas a despertar a tu madre.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (27 Nov 2009)

15 DE SEPTIEMBRE 2020, PRIMER DÍA DE ESCUELA EN ESPAÑA. 
La profesora, pasa lista:

"Mustafá El-Ekhseri¨"
"Presente"

"Achmed El-Cabul"
"Presente"

"Kadir Sel-Ohlmi"
"Presente"

"Mohammed Endahrha"
"Presente"

"Al Ber Tomar Tindi-Ez"

Nadie contesta

"Al Ber Tomar Tindi-Ez" 

Nadie contesta

Profesora: "Por última vez: Al Ber Tomar Tindi-Ez"

De repente se levanta un chico y dice: "Debo ser yo profesora, pero se pronuncia :Alberto Martin Diez"


----------



## Atún en lonchas (27 Nov 2009)

Una mañana un tipo apreciaba su hermoso cuerpo escultural de gimnasio *(Xoancar mismamente)* y al estarlo admirando frente al espejo notó que había adquirido un bonito bronceado por todo su cuerpo, menos en el pene y decidió hacer algo para remediarlo. 

Fue a la playa, se desnudó, se enterró completamente en la arena, exceptuando el pene, para que se le pudiera broncear con el sol. 

Un rato más tarde, pasan dos señoras ya mayores *(un marronazo y Rita la Cantadora por ejemplo)*, una de ellas se apoyaba en un bastón para caminar mejor. 

De pronto, una ve 'el pene' emergiendo de la arena y empieza a tocarlo con el bastón. Después le dice a su amiga: 

!Realmente el mundo no es justo Rita!' 

¿Que quieres decir?', pregunta la amiga... 

Cuando tenía 20 años, estaba curiosa por verlo; 

Cuando tenía 30 años, lo disfruté; 

Cuando tenía 40, lo pedía; 

Cuando tenía 50, pagué por él; 

Cuando tenía 60, rogué por el; 

Cuando tuve 70, se me olvidó que existía; y ahora que tengo 80, 
Estas 'cosas' crecen silvestres y yo...... 


Spoiler



*¡¡¡Ya no me puedo agachar!!!! :cook:*


----------



## Atún en lonchas (27 Nov 2009)

*Una plegaria*

Una plegaria

Dios mío,

Sabes que yo nunca te pido nada. Este año te has llevado a mi cantante favorito Michael Jackson, a mi actor favorito, Patrick Swayze y a mi actriz favorita Farrah Fawcett....



Spoiler



...No hace falta que te diga que mi político favorito es Rodríguez Zapatero::


----------



## AH1N1 (29 Nov 2009)

Jaimito (5años) está escuchando escondido detrás de la puerta a su hermano que le dice a su novia, vamos a der una vuelta en el coche , vale, dice ella. Jaimito sale corriendo y se esconde en el maletero del coche para ver lo que hacían.
Llegan a un lugar algo apartado, el hermano, aparca el coche y le dice a la novia, ¿Quieres o no quieres?, ella le dice que NO. Entonces te vuelves caminado, le dice el hermano de Jaimito a su novia (Jaimito había estado muy atento a la conversación). Llegan a casa, Jaimito se baja del coche, coge su triciclo, va a buscar a su vecinita (5 años también) y le dice, ¿vamos a dar una vuelta en el triciclo?, vale dice la vecinita. Jaimito la monta en el soporte trasero de las ruedas del triciclo y salen rumbo a un descampado algo alejado de la casa, cuando llegan le dice, ¿quieres o no?, ¿que si quiero qué? yo qué sé, tú ¿quieres o no?, bueno, dice la niña, sí quiero, joder dice Jaimito, ahora me jodiste, tú te vuelves en el triciclo y yo caminando.


----------



## AH1N1 (29 Nov 2009)

Una familia tiznada que llega a España. El padre sale a buscar trabajo y ve que como es negro no consigue trabajo. Luego de unos días decide pintarse de blanco, cual es su sorpresa al comprobar que todos sus problemas desaparecen inmediatamente, consigue trabajo, hace muy buenos amigos, no lo echan de los bares, etc. Por la noche llega a su casa y decide contarle todo eso a su familia y les dice que se pinten, al igual que él, de blanco para no tener más problemas.
Pero su familia se niega rotundamente, y le recriminan por haberse pintado de blanco, el padre les dice, pero hijo a ti en el cole no te pegan, insultan, te tratan mal por ser negro, si te pintas de blanco se acaban todos los problemas, papá me da igual, yo soy negro y lo seguiré siendo. Intenta hablar con la mujer y la misma respuesta. 

El hombre se cansa y dice, ves llevo 1 hora viviendo con estos negros y no dan más que problemas.


----------



## Pio Pio (29 Nov 2009)

A el zoologico de londres se le murio un gorila y fueron de safari a africa a conseguir otro. 
Sin embarago les habian dicho que habia un cazador mexicano llamado juan gorilero que los atrapaba y era infalible. 
Llegaron a la casa de juan gorilero y los desconcerto ver que vivia en una casa humilde. 
-señor juan gorilero, venimos del zoologico de londres y deseamos un gorila ya que el que teniamos fallecio. 
-¿de cuanto tiempo disponen? 
-solo una semana... 
-aun tengo luz, ahorita le traigo un... 
Los ingleses se sorprendieron mas al ver que juan gorilero llenaba una lata vacia con piedras y se llevaba una cuerda y un perro flaco y desnutrido tras el. 
Posteriormente la esposa del juan gorilero marcho con un palo. 
Llenos de curiosidad le preguntan a la mujer que como es posible que con tan pocas cosas pudieran cazar un gorila. 
-es facil. Los gorillas son animales muy nerviosos, mi marido usa la lata como maraca y les molesta mucho el ruido y huyen. Luego los persigue y los obliga a que se suban a un arbol. Posteriomente el se trepa y con el peso del gorila este se cae y el perro le muerde los genitales y lo inmoviliza y ya asi, mi marido lo amarra... 
-¡oh que interesante! Y usted..¿para que trae el palo? 
-es que a vces se cae mi marido y tengo que quitar al puto perro...


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2009)

Doctor, doctor me duele aqui!

Pues ponte alli!

Doctor, doctor me sigue doliendo!

Doliendo!!! no le sigas!


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2009)

¿Por qué César llevaba sandalias?

Porque era Julio


----------



## Pio Pio (2 Dic 2009)

Dos amigos se encuentran en un ultramoderno edificio de oficinas en el año 2078. 

“- Hola, Juan, ¿cómo te va?” 

“- ¡De maravilla!, Carlos, muchas gracias. A propósito, te felicito, ¡qué hermosa secretaria tienes!” 

“- Pues ahí donde la ves, resulta que es un robot” 

“- ¡Ah! ¿Un robot? A ver, explícame” 

“- Mira, Además de guapa, domina siete idiomas y once códigos alfanuméricos. También sabe utilizar el ordenador, conoce el word, access, excel ó power point ó el sistema que tú le digas. 

Y si le aprietas la teta izquierda te toma dictado, y apretándole la derecha te repasa la agenda. 

Además, si le lengüeteas la oreja derecha te sirve café, le lengüeteas la izquierda y te pone el azúcar. Y eso no es todo. Hace el amor mejor que cualquier mujer de carne y hueso”. 

“- ¡No me digas!” 

“- ¡Cómo te lo digo! Sí, es una maravilla... Es más... si quieres te la presto un rato para que te ayude en tu trabajo”. 

El hombre acepta y se la lleva supuestamente a su despacho. A los pocos segundos, desde el baño se escuchan unos gritos espeluznantes. 

“-¡Aaayyy!, ¡Aaaayyy!, 

¡Aaauuuuuxiiiiliooo!, ¡¡¡Ayúuuudenmeee por favoooorrr!!!” 

Al oírlos el amigo dueño del robot sale corriendo hacia el baño gritándole al otro: 

“- ¡Juan! ¡Juan! Perdona, que se me olvidó decirte que por el culo... 

¡¡¡ES UN SACAPUNTAS....!!!


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Dic 2009)

Dos amigos que se encuentran y le dice uno al otro: 
- ¡Oye!, ¿A ti te gustan los trios? 
El amigo: Sí claro 
-Pues vete corriendo a tu casa que llegas a tiempo.








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dos mujeres y le dice una a la otra: 

- Que bolso más bonito. Y que piel más suave. ¿Qué piel es? 
- Es piel de pene. 
- ¿De pene? 
- Sí, y aparte de lo suave que es, lo mejor es que le das un par de chupadas y se convierte en maleta.
_________________


----------



## Pio Pio (7 Dic 2009)

Las monjas van al cielo 

Un autobús lleno de monjas choca y todas fallecen. Todas llegan al cielo y tratan de entrar pero en la puerta está San Pedro que les dice: 

-´Calmadas hermanas, por favor formen una fila y vayan contestando mis Preguntas.´ 

´A ver Sor Maria, ¿has tocado un pene alguna vez?´ 
´Jijijijji, bueno pues solo una vez y fue con la punta de mi dedo´ 
´Esta bien,´ dice San Pedro, ´Mete tu dedo en el agua bendita y pasa´. 

´A ver Sor Verónica, ¿has tocado un pene alguna vez?´ 
-´Pues si, pero solo lo agarre con la mano izquierda.´ 
-´Bueno mete tu mano izquierda en el agua bendita y pasa.´ 

En eso se oye tremendo alboroto y una de las monjas empujando por fin logra llegar hasta el frente. 
-´Pero ¿por qué tanto alboroto hija mía?´ 
-´¡Mire excelencia, si voy a tener que hacer gárgaras con esa agua, quiero hacerlo antes de que Sor Beatriz se lave el culo con ella!´


----------



## Atún en lonchas (7 Dic 2009)

*Fabulas sexuales*

FÁBULA 1:
EL BURRO Y LA MOSCA

En una ocasión un burro estaba pastando tranquilamente en el prado, cuando de repente una mosca empieza a molestar alrededor de él.
El burro utiliza su largo pene para intentar espantarla, pero la mosca sigue molestando 
hasta que se coloca en la punta de su nariz.
El burro aprovecha, y de un lenguetazo atrapa a la molesta mosca.

MORALEJA:



Spoiler



Lo que no puedas acabar con el pene, termínalo con la lengua::




FABULA 2:
EL PAJARITO Y LA CUCARACHA 


Había una vez una cucaracha que iba por el bosque, cuando empieza a llover a cantaros.
Busca refugio y encuentra un árbol hueco, pero dentro había un pajarito, así que le dice: 
'Pajarito, Pajarito! déjame entrar en el árbol que me estoy mojando!', y responde el Pajarito: 
'No te dejo, no hay espacio para los dos'. 
La cucaracha vuelve a insistir: 
'Por favor Pajarito, que voy a pescar una neumonía!. 
Y el Pajarito: 'Te he dicho que no!'.
Llovía cada vez más, y la cucaracha estaba ya chorreando: 
'Por favor Pajarito, que tengo mucho frío!!' insistía la pobre cucarachita.
No te lo repito más, si digo que no, es que no' afirma el Pajarito. 

MORALEJA: 



Spoiler



Cuanto más se moja la cucaracha, más duro se pone el pajarito:cook:







FÁBULA 3:
EL CONEJITO Y EL TREN

Una vez un conejito paseaba por una vía para trenes, 
y estaba tan contento saltando de una riel a la otra que no vio que un tren se aproximaba a gran velocidad! 
Lo vio pero fue demasiado tarde: el tren le cortó la colita!!!
El conejito miró para atrás y gritó: 
'mi rabito! dónde está mi rabito?',
miró en las rieles, ahí estaba su colita, y pensó 
'nooo! cómo voy a dejar mi traserito ahí botado en las vías del tren! no puedo dejarlo ahí! ahora mismo voy y lo recojo!'. 
Dicho y hecho, el conejito saltó de nuevo a las rieles a rescatar su colita, y cuando la estaba recogiendo vino otro tren y ZAS! le cortó la cabeza!!! 

MORALEJA: 


Spoiler



Nunca pierdas la cabeza por un culito


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2009)

Querido Dios:

Este año te llevaste a mi cantante favorito: Michael Jackson,
a mi actor extranjero preferidoatrick Swayze,
a mi actor español favorito: José Luis López Vázquez,
a mi actriz favorita: Farrah Fawcett,
y a mi escritor preferido: Mario Benedetti.

Quiero decirte que mi político preferido es:
Esperanza Aguirre (y estamos ya casi a fin de año...)


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (8 Dic 2009)

Dos monjas salieron del convento a vender unas galletitas. Una era la Hermana Matemática (M), y la otra la Hermana Lógica (L). 

M: Está empezando a caer la noche y aún estamos muy lejos del convento.

L: Hermana, ¿se ha dado cuenta de que nos sigue un hombre hace media hora? 

M: Sí, ¿y qué será lo que quiere? 

L: Es lógico. Nos querrá violar. 

M: ¡Dios Mío!. Calculo que si continuamos caminando a este ritmo, nos alcanzará dentro de 15 minutos. ¿Qué podemos hacer? 

L: La única cosa lógica que podemos hacer es caminar más rápido!!! 

M: ¡¡¡No está funcionando!!! 

L: ¡Claro que no! él hizo la única cosa lógica que se podía hacer!, él comenzó también a caminar más rápido!!! 

M: Y ahora, ¿Qué vamos a hacer? Nos alcanzará en un minuto. 

L: La única cosa lógica que podemos hacer es separarnos, usted vaya por aquel lado y yo por este otro; no podrá seguirnos a las dos! 

Entonces, el hombre decidió seguir a la Hermana Lógica. La Hermana Matemática llegó al convento, preocupada de lo que pudiera haberle ocurrido a la Hermana Lógica, al cabo de un rato llego la hermana Lógica. 

M: ¡¡Hermana Lógica!!. Gracias a Dios que llegó usted. Cuénteme ¿qué ocurrió?. 

L: Ocurrió lo lógico. El hombre no podía seguir a las dos,por lo que optó por seguirme a mí. 

M: Y, ¿qué ocurrió después? 

L: Lo lógico. Yo comencé a correr lo más rápido que pude, y él también. 

M: Y? 

L: De nuevo lo lógico. Me alcanzó 

M: ¡Dios Mío!. Y, ¿qué hizo usted? 

L: Hice lo lógico, me levanté el hábito 

M: ¡¡¡Dios Mío, Hermana!!!. Y, ¿qué hizo él hombre? 

L: Él también hizo lo lógico, se bajó los pantalones 

M: ¡Oh, no!. Qué ocurrió después? 

L: ¿Acaso no es lógico, Hermana?



Spoiler



¡Una monja con el hábito levantado corre mucho más deprisa que un hombre con los pantalones bajados!


----------



## Ni_muerta! (9 Dic 2009)

En clase, la profe pregunta a los niños:

“¿Quién de vosotros sabría decirme como se puede meter un agujero en otro agujero?

Carmencita levanta la mano:

“Yo sé cómo se hace”.

“¿Cómo?”, pregunta la profe.

Entonces, Carmencita une el pulgar con el índice de las dos manos formando un anillo y luego los apoya alrededor de la boca.

“Ya está, señora profesora, un agujero en otro agujero”.

“Muy bien. Y ahora ¿a ver quién sabe como meter tres agujeros en un agujero?”

Carmencita levanta la mano.

“Dime, Carmencita.”

“Lo mismo de antes, señora profesora, pero esta vez los dedos hay que ponerlos alrededor de la boca y los agujeros de la nariz. Así, señora, tres agujeros en uno”.

“Muy bien, Carmencita. Y ahora ¿quién sabría como meter cinco agujeros en un agujero?”

Carmencita vuelve a levantar la mano.

“Dime Carmencita”.

“Muy fácil, señora profesora. Lo mismo que antes, pero ahora los dedos cubren boca, nariz y ojos. Así, cinco agujeros en uno”.

Entonces, Jaimito que se está cansando de que Carmencita se lo sabe todo, anuncia:

“Señora profesora, quiero hacer yo ahora una pregunta: ¿cómo se hace para meter 9 agujeros en un agujero?”

Nadie contesta. Hasta Carmencita se queda callada. Entonces, la maestra asegura:

“No lo sabemos, Jaimito, ¿por qué no nos lo explicas?”

“¡Fácil, metemos una flauta por el culo de Carmencita!“


----------



## Pio Pio (17 Dic 2009)

El marido, en su lecho de muerte, llama a su mujer. Con voz ronca y ya débil, le dice: 

- Muy bien, llegó mi hora, pero antes quiero hacerte una confesión. 
- No, no, tranquilo, tú no debes hacer ningún esfuerzo. 
- Pero, mujer, es preciso - insiste el marido - Es preciso morir en paz. Te quiero confesar algo. 
- Está bien, está bien. ¡Habla! 
- He tenido relaciones con tu hermana, tu mamá y tu mejor amiga. 
- Lo sé, lo sé ¡¡Por eso te envenené, hijo de puta!!!


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2009)

*¿Por qué los perros son mejor que las mujeres?*

¿Por qué los perros son mejores que las mujeres?

* Tu perro no llora.
* Tu perro adora que tus amigos te visiten.
* A tu perro no le molesta que uses su champú.
* Tu perro piensa que cantas bien.
* Cuanto más tarde llegues, tu perro se alegrará más de verte.
* Tu perro te perdona si juegas con otros perros.
* Tu perro no se da cuenta si le dices el nombre de otro perro.
* Los perros piensan que los eructos son divertidos.
* Los perros aman la carne roja.
* Todo mundo puede tener un perro bonito.
* Si tu perro es hermoso, los otros perros no lo odian.
* Los perros no van de compras.
* Tu perro adora que dejes cosas tiradas en el suelo.
* El carácter de tu perro es el mismo todo el mes.
* Tu perro nunca necesita “examinar la relación”.
* Los padres de tu perro nunca te visitan.
* Tu perro adora los paseos en coche.
* Tu perro entiende que los instintos son mejores que preguntar direcciones.
* Los perros no odian su cuerpo.
* Los perros no critican.
* Los perros nunca esperan regalos.
* Es legal mantener encadenado un perro.
* Los perros no usan tu ropa.
* Los perros nunca necesitan un “masaje de pies”.
* Tu perro te encuentra divertido cuando estás ebrio.
* Los perros no hablan.
* Los perros no son maliciosos.
* Los perros rara vez viven más que tú.

P.D. A las mujeres que lean esto y no les cause gracia, les cuento que los perros tampoco se pican.


----------



## Pio Pio (20 Dic 2009)

Le dice un mejicano a un español: 
MEJ - Debes saber que en Mejico somos todos muy machos. 
Y le responde el español: 
ESP - Pues en España somos la mitad machos y la mitad hembras 
y nos lo pasamos de puta madre.
_________________






Como quitarte de encima un ligon : 
- Hola, estudias o trabajas ? 
- Si. 
- Ah... bueno, y a que te dedicas ? 
- Me gano la vida haciendo de travesti.


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2009)

*Truco para que crezcan las tetas*

Truco para que crezcan las tetas:

Salgo de la ducha..... me miro al espejo y pienso en voz alta:
-'! Qué bueno sería tener unas tetas más gordas!'.

Mi marido que lo ha oído, en lugar de decir:
-'¡No es verdad!' , como dice normalmente, me dice :
-'Si quieres que te crezcan, debes pasarte un trozo de papel higiénico entre las tetas durante algunos segundos'.

Con muchas dudas, pero decidida a probar todo, cojo un trozo de papel higiénico y me lo paso entre las tetas durante algunos segundos. Después le pregunto:
-'¿Durante cuanto tiempo lo tengo que hacer?'

Y él me contesta:
-'Tienes que hacerlo todos los días durante varios años'.

Le digo:
-'¿Tú estas seguro de que pasándome un trozo de papel higiénico entre las tetas todos los días durante unos años éstas me crecerán?.

Y él me respondió:
-' Si te ha funcionado con el culo, ¿Por qué no te va a funcionar con las tetas?'




Mi marido está todavía vivo, y después de algunos meses de rehabilitación, quizás vuelva a caminar.


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (22 Dic 2009)

- Tío... me ha dejado mi mujer.

- (gangoso)Bu.... bu... bu.... bu... bu... bu...eno.... lo... lo... lo... lo... lo q... q..q..q.... que ti... ti... ti.. ti lo que ti... lo que tienes q.. q.. que ha.. ha... hacer.... e .. es... ol... olvi... olvid... olvidarla 































- Sí, claro, para tí es fácil decirlo.....


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2009)

Un cura se pone a echar un sermón:

-Queridos hermanos, esta mañana, paseando, he sido testigo de un suceso que aún me tiene conmocionado, y no puedo por menos que contaros...

...Una monja iba acompañada de sus alumnas cuando vio a un hombre desnudo boca arriba, con sus organos genitales al aire...

...La monja, para evitar que las niñas lo viesen, se levantó la falda y se sentó sobre él...

...La monja, al ver que algo se le metía, alzó los ojos al cielo y empezó a invocar una plegaria...

...Y decia la monja: 

-"Ay San Aniceto, ¿qué es ésto que me meto?"

-"Ay San Armando, ¿qué diablo me está entrando?"

-"Ay Santa Teresa, vaya cosa más tiesa"

-"Ay Santa Maria, ésto yo no lo sabía"

-"Ay San Carvajal, de aquí no me voy a bajar"

-"Ay Santa Marta, si ésto mide una cuarta"

-"Ay San Mateo, creo que aquí me quedo"

-"Ay San Gaspar, qué bueno es follar"

-"Ay San Generoso, ésto si que es sabroso"

-"Ay Santa Victoria, si estoy llegando a la gloria"

-"Ay San Angúlo, cómo me tiembla el culo"

-"Ay San Cresendo, creo que me estoy corriendo"

Las alumnas, sorprendidas viendo a la monja de aclamar al cielo, se acercaron, el hombre intentó levantarse, la monja abrió los ojos y gritó:

-"Ay San Renato, si me la sacas te mato"


*Felices fiestas y un aún más feliz nuevo año para todos, os desea vuestro amiguito el osito Xoanki*


----------



## Difuso (24 Dic 2009)

*El PERRO' ( del " amo ")*

'El PERRO' ( del " amo ")

Un carnicero estaba apunto de cerrar su negocio cuando vio entrar un perro. Trato de espantarlo, pero el perro volvió.

Nuevamente intento espantarlo, pero entonces se dio cuenta que el animal traía un sobre en el hocico.

Curioso el carnicero abrió el sobre y en su interior encontró un billete de 500 pesos y una nota que decía; Podría mandarme con el perro 1kg de carne molida de res y 1/2kg de pierna de cerdo?

Asombrado, el carnicero tomo el dinero, coloco la carne molida y la pierna de cerdo en una bolsa y puso la bolsa junto al perro, pero olvido darle el cambio al perro.

El perro empezó a gruñir y a mostrarle los colmillos.

Al darse cuenta de su error, el carnicero puso el cambio del billete en la bolsa; el perro se calmo, cogió la bolsa en el hocico y salio del establecimiento.

El carnicero, impresionado, decidió seguir al can y cerro a toda prisa su negocio.
El animal bajo por la calle hasta el primer semáforo, donde se sentó en la acera y aguardo para poder cruzar.

Luego atravesó la calle y camino hasta una parada de autobús, con el carnicero siguiéndole de cerca. En la parada cuando vio que era el autobús correcto, subió seguido por el carnicero.

El carnicero, boquiabierto, observo que el can erguido sobre las patas traseras, toco el timbre para descender, siempre con la bolsa en el hocico.

Perro y carnicero caminaron por la calle hasta que el animal se detuvo en una casa, donde puso las compras junto a la puerta y, retirándose un poco, se lanzo contra esta, golpeándola fuerte. Repitió la acción varias veces, pero nadie rescindió en la casa.

En el colmo del asombro, el carnicero vio al perro tomar la bolsa con el hocico, rodear la casa, saltar una cerca y dirigirse a una ventana. Una vez allí, toco con las patas en el vidrio varias veces sin soltar la bolsa; luego regreso a la puerta.

En ese momento, un hombre abrió la puerta... y comenzó a golpear al perro! El carnicero corrió hasta el hombre para impedirlo, diciéndole: Por Dios, amigo Que es lo que esta haciendo? Su perro es un genio!... Es único!

El hombre, evidentemente molesto, respondió:

Que genio ni que coño!! Esta es la segunda vez en esta semana que al muy estupido se le olvidan las llaves.... y yo en el baño.

*MORALEJA:

Por mas que te esfuerces y cumplas mas allá de tu deber en el trabajo, a los ojos de un jefe siempre estarás por debajo de lo que el quiere.
*


----------



## Ni_muerta! (24 Dic 2009)

Difuso dijo:


> 'El PERRO' ( del " amo ")
> 
> Un carnicero estaba apunto de cerrar su negocio cuando vio entrar un perro. Trato de espantarlo, pero el perro volvió.
> 
> ...




Jrande! como un templo!


----------



## sandokan (26 Dic 2009)

Se abre el telón y se ve a un vasco cagando en un lavabo y a otro fuera tocando a la puerta desesperadamente. ¿ cómo se llama la película?

- Termina-Aitor


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Dic 2009)

Llega uno un poco bebido a un bar y pregunta: ¿Tienes sacarina? Le contestan: 

- Sí. 

- Pues pon “el baúl de los recuerdos”…
_________________


----------



## Berebere (27 Dic 2009)

piopio dijo:


> Llega uno un poco bebido a un bar y pregunta: ¿Tienes sacarina? Le contestan:
> 
> - Sí.
> 
> ...



Aún a riesgo de quedar como un tonto... ¿Alguien puede explicármelo?


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Dic 2009)

Estas falto de asistir a Karaokes
Karina, cantante de los 70, uno de sus mayores éxitos "el baúl de los recuerdos"
Debes de ser insultantemente joven.


----------



## Atún en lonchas (29 Dic 2009)

Se mueren Bertín Osborne, Antonio Banderas y El Fari, suben al cielo y San Pedro les dice:- En el cielo tenemos solo una norma. "No piseis a las palomas"

Entran en el cielo y está lleno de palomas por todas partes!.
Es casi imposible moverse sin pisar a ninguna y, aunque intentan evitarlas, al poco Bertín pisa a una por accidente.

Al momento se presenta San Pedro con la mujer más fea que podáis imaginar, y la encadena con unas esposas al pobre chico: "Por haber pisado a una paloma, estás condenado a pasar el resto de la eternidad encadenado a esta horrible mujer"

Al día siguiente, Antonio Banderas pisa accidentalmente a otra paloma. 
San Pedro, que no se pierde ni una, aparece en menos que canta un gallo con otra mujer terriblemente fea y los esposa juntos para siempre.

El Fari, viendo la seriedad del asunto, pone todo el cuidado del mundo y consigue que los meses vayan pasando sin haber pisado a ninguna paloma.
Un día sin embargo, sin haber pisado paloma alguna, se le presenta San Pedro con un bombón digno de las páginas centrales de Playboy.
Una rubia impresionante, alta, tostada por el sol y con unas curvas que no te cuento.
Sin decir una palabra, los encadena juntos y se larga. 

El Fari,> dice alucinado:
- "Me pregunto que coño habré hecho para que me encadenen a tí"
- "Yo no sé tú, -dice la chica- pero yo acabo de pisar una puta paloma".


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Ene 2010)

A proposito de mi firma ,me acuerdo de este que me hace mucha gracia.
Un chiste. 
Mariaaaaaa que hace este pelo rizado en la sopa? seguro es de tu coño!!!! 
Bueno Pepe, no te pongas así... al fin y al cabo tú...cuando me haces cositas.... ahí abajo..... no te da tanto asco. 

Cada cosa en su momento y en su lugar Maria!!! 
Imaginate el asco que me daria encontrar un fideo ahí abajo.


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Ene 2010)

Este es de cosecha propia:
Va un hombre al médico y le dice: mire doctor en el entrecejo me a salido una verruguita y tiene forma de pene. 
El doctor lo examina: cierto!!, afirma ,es un pene minúsculo, pero irá creciendo. 
Mire le voy a dar la mejor receta: Haga las maletas y viaje mucho por todos los países 
Todo lo que pueda viajar!! vea mundo!!. 
Pero doctor no entiendo esa receta como me va a solucionar el problema. 
El doctor le mira a los ojos y le dice:Eso es un pene en crecimiento, y cuando le salgan los huevos no va a ver jamás.


----------



## Atún en lonchas (12 Ene 2010)

*Una familia modelo cenaba tranquilamente cuando la hija de diez años comenta: *

- Tengo una mala noticia, *ya no soy virgen*... Un silencio sepulcral se apoderó de la mesa y de repente empiezan las acusaciones mutuas: El marido digiriéndose a su mujer: 

- Esto es para que veas la porqueria que eres como madre. Por andar vestida como una p.....y calentar a cualquiera que aparece por la puerta. ¡Claro, algún día esto tendría que pasar! ¡Con el ejemplo que ve la niña todos los días, no me extraña! 

Ahora, el padre se la agarra con su hija mayor de 20 años: 

- ¿Y tuuuuu? (Apuntándola con el dedo) Qué te revuelcas en el sofá con ese novio tuyo, que tiene pinta de narco arrepentido malnacido, y al que tu llamas 'metrosexual' o como coño se llame esa cosa. ¡Igual a tu madre! Y claro!!!...la niña lo ve.... y quiere copiar todo. 

La madre ya no aguanta más tanta humillación y le contesta: 

- Pero....¿ y quién es el cabron que se gasta la mitad del sueldo en putas.... y todas las mañanas tiene cara de despedirse de ellas en la puerta de casa....eh? ¿Piensas que somos ciegas o idiotas?... Que sólo te diste de alta en DirecTV para ver tus películas porno!!!! y te pasas las noches chateando con quien sabe que clase de zorras teniendo cibersexo, MANIATICO ENFERMO !!!. A mí por lo menos me follan gratis... y no eres tu ....¡¡¡¡animal!!!. ¡Eres un inútil hasta para eso! 

Totalmente descontrolada y al borde del colapso, la madre le pregunta a la niña, con los ojos llenos de lágrimas. 

- ¿ Y quién te hizo eso, mi chiquita? Cuentale a mamá .... 

Entre sollozos y lágrimas, la hijita le contesta: 

- La profesora de catecismo... que se enojó conmigo y me cambió en la función de Navidad ..... 

y ahora ya no soy virgen...soy la vaca...!!!!


----------



## Atún en lonchas (13 Ene 2010)

Sabido es, que los Arquitectos por su honestidad siempre van al cielo. San Pedro buscó en su archivo, pero últimamente andaba un poco desorganizado no lo encontró en el montón de papeles, así que le dijo: ‘Lo lamento, no estás en lista...' De modo que el Arquitecto se fue a la puerta del infierno le dieron albergue y alojamiento inmediatamente. 

Poco tiempo pasó y el Arquitecto se cansó de padecer las miserias del infierno, y se puso a diseñar y construir mejoras. Con el paso del tiempo, ya tenían ISO 9000, iluminación, ventilación, visuales, sistema de circulación, áreas de descanso, piscinas (aguas termales), espacios de doble altura, áreas verdes, lugares de recreación, casinos billares, bares, etc., sistema de monitoreo de cenizas, aire acondicionado, inodoros con drenaje, escaleras eléctricas, equipos electrónicos, redes de telecomunicaciones, sistema inalámbrico de internet, programas de mantenimiento preventivo y correctivo, sistemas de control visual, sistemas de detección de incendios, termostatos digitales, señalización, etc. …y el Arquitecto se hizo de muy buena reputación. 

Un día Dios llamó al Diablo por teléfono y con tono de sospecha le preguntó: 

'¿Y qué... Cómo estáis por allí en el infierno?.' 

¡¡Estamos de Puta Madre!!! Tenemos ISO 9000, sistema de monitoreo de cenizas, aire acondicionado, inodoros con drenaje, escaleras eléctricas, equipos electrónicos, Internet, etc. Oye, apúntate mi dirección de mail, es: diablo69feliz@ infierno. com... Y no sé cuál será la próxima sorpresa del Arquitecto!' . 

¿QUÉ, QUÉ? ¿Tienen un Arquitecto allí??Eso es un error…! Nunca debió haber llegado ahí un Arquitecto. Los Arquitectos siempre van al cielo, eso está escrito y resuelto ya. ¡Me lo mandas inmediatamente! '. 

'¡Ni loco!... Me gusta tener un Arquitecto en la empresa... Y me voy quedar con él eternamente' . 

'Mándamelo o...... ¡¡TE DEMANDARÉ!!.. .'. 

Y el Diablo, con la vista nublada por la tremenda carcajada que soltó, le contestó a Dios: 

'Ah Sí?? ...y por curiosidad.. . ¿DE DÓNDE VAS A SACAR UN ABOGADO?' si todos están aquí!!


----------



## Bokeron (13 Ene 2010)

Julio Cortázar escribía: 'La coma, esa puerta giratoria del pensamiento' 


Lea y analice la siguiente frase: 

“Si el hombre supiera realmente el valor que tiene la mujer andaría en cuatro patas en su búsqueda.” 



Si usted es mujer, con toda seguridad colocaría la coma después de la palabra mujer. 
“Si el hombre supiera realmente el valor que tiene la mujer, andaría en cuatro patas en su búsqueda.” 

Si usted es varón, con toda seguridad colocaría la coma después de la palabra tiene.

“Si el hombre supiera realmente el valor que tiene, la mujer andaría en cuatro patas en su búsqueda.”


----------



## Atún en lonchas (14 Ene 2010)

La version inversa del mujer 1.0:

(Correo electrónico para soporte técnico):


Querido Soporte Técnico;


El año pasado actualicé mi versión NOVIO 5.0 por
MARIDO 1.0 y me di cuenta que se había ralentizado
considerablemente el desempeño completo del sistema,
particularmente las aplicaciones FLORES y JOYAS, que
operaban de maravilla en el versión NOVIO 5.0


Además, MARIDO 1.0 me desinstalo otros programas
valiosos del sistema como, ROMANCE 9.5 y ATENCIÓN
PERSONAL 6.5, e instalo programas indeseables como
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE 5.0, La COPA del REY 3.0,FORMULA UNO
3.4, y la LIGA 4.1


CONVERSACIONES 8.0 jamás volvió a arrancar y LIMPIEZA
DEL HOGAR 2.6 simplemente hace que el sistema se
colapse. He tratado de solucionar la situación con los
programas DISCUSION 2.6 y RECLAMOS 1.8, pero no están
disponibles.


¿Qué puedo hacer?


Atentamente. ..


Desesperada




(Respuesta del soporte técnico)


Querida desesperada,


Lo primero que tienes que tener en mente es que NOVIO
5.0 es un paquete de Entretenimiento, mientras que
MARIDO 1.0 es un sistema operativo.
Por favor, introduce el comando: ' YO CREÍ QUE ME AMABAS.EXE' e
intenta descargar LAGRIMAS 6.2 y no olvides instalar
la actualización de 'NO SOY TU MADRE' 3.0


Si la aplicación funciona tal y como esta diseñada,
MARIDO 1.0 debería de ejecutar automáticamente las
aplicaciones de JOYAS 2.0 y FLORES 3.5.


Pero recuerda que un uso excesivo de las aplicaciones
arriba mencionadas puede causar que MARIDO 1.0 ejecute
por defecto GRUÑÓN 2.5, HAPPY HOUR 7.0, CERVEZA 6.1,
CUBATAS 9.8...CERVEZA 6.1 es un programa muy malo que va
a derivar en la descarga de RONQUIDOS BETA


Cualquier cosa que hagas, por ningún motivo.... Pero por
ningún, ningún motivo, instales SUEGRA 1.0 ya que
ejecuta un troyano que eventualmente tomara control de
todos los recursos del sistema.


También, no intentes reinstalar el programa NOVIO 5.0,
ni utilices CUERNOS 3.4 ya que son aplicaciones que no
soporta el sistema y colapsara la versión MARIDO 1.0


En resumen, MARIDO 1.0 es un programa genial, pero
tiene una memoria muy limitada y no puede aprender
nuevas aplicaciones rápidamente. Deberías de
considerar comprar software adicional para mejorar el
desempeño y la memoria.


Te recomendamos COMIDA 3.0 y PICARDIAS 7.7


Buena Suerte Servicio Técnico


----------



## Pio Pio (14 Ene 2010)

-Mi mujer se fugó con mi mejor amigo. 
-¿Tu mejor amigo? ¿Y cómo se llama? 
-No lo sé. 
-¿Y eso? ¿cómo que no lo sabes? 
-No lo sé, pero desde que se fugó con ella, se convirtió en mi mejor 
amigo.


----------



## Bokeron (16 Ene 2010)

1.- Van dos giputxis en un bote.
- Oye Josetxu ¿Tú sabes porque los buzos se tiran al mar hacia atrás?
- ¡Joder hombre! ¡Si se tirasen hacia delante caerían dentro del bote!

2.-Dos giputxis se encuentran en un camino. Uno llevaba una bolsa al hombro.
- ¿Qué tienes en la bolsa?, dice el otro.
- Pollos, responde el primero
- Si acierto cuantos llevas ¿puedo quedarme con uno?
- Si aciertas puedes quedarte con los dos.
- Bueno, pues ... ¡cinco!

3.- Juegos olímpicos en Donostia. Discurso de inauguración.
- O ... o ... o ... o ... o
- No, señor alcalde, los aros olímpicos no se leen.

4.- Le dice un giputxi a otro:
- Oye Patxi, he comprado un condensador de protones estroboscópicos con fisionador calimastrado y lo he puesto en mi patio.
- ¡EEEEEE! Espera un momento. ¿Qué coño es un patio?

5.- ULTIMAS NOTICIAS
Giputxi suicida mata a su hermano gemelo por error

6.- CURVA PELIGROSA
Un giputxi conducía por un camino secundario, cuando vio un cartel que decía: 'Curva peligrosa a la izquierda'. Sin dudar, viró a la derecha.

7.- AGENDA DE TELEFONOS
¿Por qué los giputxis usan solamente la letra 'T' en sus agendas de teléfonos?
- Teléfono de Antxon, teléfono de Txomín, teléfono de ... .

8.- Un giputxi entra un lunes en una zapatería y después de probarse unos cuantos pares, elige unos italianos muy elegantes. Al entregárselos el empleado le advierte:
- Señor, estos zapatos suelen apretar bastante los cinco primeros días.
- No hay problema, responde, no los voy a usar hasta el próximo domingo

9.- Un giputxi pregunta a su padre
- Aita ¿Puedo salir a ver el eclipse?
- Está bien hijo, pero no te acerques demasiado.

10.- Dos giputxis, amigos de la infancia, se encuentran
- ¿Y tú ahora a que te dedicas?
- Pues tengo una granja con 10.000 palomas
- ¿Mensajeras?
- No, no te exagero nada.

11.- Se encuentran dos giputxis
- Sabes, al final encontré trabajo en Santiago.
- ¿De qué?
- De Compostela

12.- Le contaba un giputxi a otro
- Ibamos yo y Txomin
- No, íbamos Txomin y yo
- Vale, listo, yo no iba.

13.- Llama un giputxi por teléfono y le contestan
- ¿Si?
- Doctor, doctor, mi mujer está a punto de dar a luz
- ¿Es su primer hijo?
- No, soy su marido

14.- Le dice un giputxi a otro
- Andoni ¿Por qué no regaste el jardín?
- Porque está lloviendo a cantaros
- No seas vago, hombre, aquí tienes un paraguas.

15.- ¿Cuál es la única flor que no se da en Donostia?
El pensamiento.

16.- Se muere un giputxi y se acerca un amigo al hijo.
- Lo siento.
- No, dejalo acostado, tal como está.

17.- Comienza la música y un giputxio que estaba un poco bebido ve una señora elegantemente vestida de negro. Tambaleante, se acerca a ella y le dice:
- Madame, ¿Me concede el placer de este baile?
- No
- ¿Y por qué no?
- Pues por cuatro motivos:
Primero, porque usted está borracho.
Segundo, porque esto es un velatorio.
Tercero, porque el Ave María no se baila.
Y cuarto porque madame será su madre. ¡Yo soy el cura!

18.- Llega un giputxi del trabajo y pregunta:
- Hijo, ¿Con que juegas?
- Con lo que me sale de los huevos.
El padre le pega y el niño corre a decirle a su madre:
- Mamá, ya no quiero mas kinders.

19.- Dos giputxis de conversación
- Anoche me acosté con una tía buenísima. ¡qué piernas!, ¡qué pechos!, qué culo!
- ¿Y de cara?
- Ah, eso si, ¡carísima!.

20.- Se juzga a un giputxi y dice el fiscal al acusado:
- A ver, ¿por qué disparó dos tiros contra su suegra?
- ¡Por qué no tenía mas balas!

21.- Dos giputxis. Uno le pregunta al otro:
- ¿Qué llevas en esa cesta?
- Si lo adivinas, te doy un racimo.
- ¡¡ Croquetas!!

22.- Un giputxi en el viaje de Colón.
- Almirante, quince carabelas se acercan
- ¿Una flota?
- No, flotan todas.

23.- Se hunde el barco y el capitán, que era de Donostia, le dice al contramaestre
- Coja ese pico, rompa la ventanilla y larguémonos de aquí en una barca salvavidas.
- Pero, ... mi capitán, aún hay mujeres a bordo.
- Si hombre, para follar estoy yo ahora.

24.- Llega un niño de Donostia a casa
- Mamá, mama en el colegio me llaman imbécil
- Bueno ¿y a mi qué?
- A ti puta.

25.- Dos giputxis se van al bosque en busca de un abeto para navidad.
Después de dos horas dando vueltas, uno le dice al otro:
- Bueno, ¡ya está bien!. El próximo abeto que veamos lo cogemos tenga o no tenga bolas de navidad.

26.- Coge un giputxi el teléfono
- Hola. ¿Es el nueve, cuatro, dos, ocho seis, siete, nueve, uno, cuatro.
- Si, si, no, si, si, no, si, no, si.

27.- Uno de Donostia va por la autopista, adelantando a todo el mundo, con su flamante coche recién comprado, cuando, de repente, nota algo raro.
Para en el arcén, baja y se da cuenta que una rueda se ha pinchado.
'¡Aibá la ostia!, donde estarán en este coche el puto gato y la rueda de repuesto.'
Mientras mascullaba, cagándose en 'too', se para uno de Bilbao al que había adelantado anteriormente, de mala manera, y le dice:
- ¿No sabes que estos coches modernos no tienen ni gato, ni rueda de repuesto?
- Aiba la ostia, responde el giputxi, ¿y como se arregla esto, pues?
- Solo tienes que soplar fuerte por el tubo de escape y se infla la rueda.
- La ostia Patxi, de cojones. ¡Gracias eh!
El bilbaino se monta en el coche y se aleja, 'Estos de Donostia son unos soplagaitas', piensa.
Mientras el de Donostia estaba sopla que te sopla por el tubo de escape del coche. 

'Aiba la ostia, esto no se infla. A ver si lo estoy haciendo mal'
Y el tío seguía y seguía soplando y lo único que se inflaba era la vena del cuello, a punto de estallar.
Ya estaba casi extenuado cuando se para otro de Donostia.
- Oye Patxi ¿que haces, pues? ...
- Mira tú. He pinchado y ha parado uno de Bilbao, y me ha dicho que en estos coches modernos soplando por el tubo de escape se infla la rueda.
El otro se empieza a reir y dice:
- Aiba la ostia, pero mira que eres gilipollas ... ,¿eh?. ¡Tienes las ventanillas bajadas! ¡¡¡Cojones!!!.

28.- Va un giputxi por el paseo de La Concha y se encuentra un espejito de cartera.
Lo abre, se mira y dice: 'Coño, yo a este tío lo conozco ... '. Se lo guarda.
De camino a casa, vuelve a mirarse y repite: ¡Joder! ¿De que conozco yo a este tío?, y se guarda el espejo.
Mientras Begoña le sirve la comida, se vuelve a mirar ¡Leche! Yo a este tío le conozco ... , creo que es el que se corta el pelo enfrente de mi.
Curiosa Begoña, le pregunta: Oye Txomin ¿Qué tienes en la mano?. Nada importante. Y lo guarda nuevamente en el bolsillo del pantalón.
Cuando Txomin se va a la cama, Begoña intrigada mira en el bolsillo del pantalón y coge el espejo ... , se mira en el mismo y dice: Lo sabía ..
¡Una foto de mujer! ... ¡y que cara de puta tiene!

29.- Entra un giputxi, en pelotas y con zapatillas, en una tienda de deportes para comprar una camiseta de Aranburu. Cuando se la prueba y comprueba que le está bien, pregunta el precio y le piden 100 euros; el giputxi entrega 50 y se va. Le llama el dependiente, le dice que le ha pedido 100 y le contesta: 'ya... pero pone un cartel en el escaparate que dice: en pelotas y zapatillas 50% de descuento'

30.- Se encuentran dos giputxis, uno de ellos llevando un barril rodando.
'Joder Iñaki, ¿Dónde vas con ese barril?'
'Voy al médico'
'Y ¿para que llevas el barril?'
'Me dijo que volviera con la orina al cabo de seis meses'


----------



## Atún en lonchas (19 Ene 2010)

Pedro: ¿Cómo es que has acabado con ese ojo morado? 

* Diego: Nada, que me han dado con una merluza congelada en la cara. 
* P: Coño, ¿y eso? 
* D: Es que ayer mi mujer estaba de minifalda, se agachó para 
coger no sé qué del congelador y... bueno, su culo me pone a mil 
y, qué quieres que te diga, no lo pude resistir así que se la 
clavé allí mismo. 
* P: ¿En serio? 
* D: Claro. Pero ella no quería y no paraba de moverse, con lo que 
yo me excitaba todavía más. 
* P: Vaya! 
* D: Además se puso a gritar como una loca y eso me ponía aún más 
cachondo. 
* P: Guau, me estoy imaginando la escena. 
* D: Entonces, mientras me la beneficiaba a más no poder, 
consiguió agarrar una merluza congelada y me la tiró a la cara. 
* P: No lo entiendo. ¿Acaso a tu mujer no le gusta follar? 
*


Spoiler



Por lo que se ve, en el Carrefour no...::


*


----------



## andresitozgz (19 Ene 2010)

Estan dos hombres en el supermercado dando vueltas como locos, total que en una esquina se chocan con los carros:

- Perdona tío es que voy como un loco buscando a mi mujer, a ver si nos vamos de una puta vez del super!

- No jodas! a mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo, vamos a explicarnos como son nuestras mujeres y nos ayudamos a buscarlas.

- La mia es Morena, muy bronceada,delgadita, lleva una camiseta blanca con mucho escote, es que se acaba de operar las tetas y le gusta lucirlas, y lleva una minifalda vaquera con unas botas. ¿y la tuya?

- Olvidate de la mía! vamos a buscar a la tuya!


----------



## BABY (19 Ene 2010)

-Mama, mama...Juanito tiene la churrita como una almendrita

-¿De pequeñita?

-No mama, de saladita, de saladita....


----------



## FRM (24 Ene 2010)

De repente ella, que estaba medio dormida, sintió que él la
acariciaba.. Primero fueron caricias tímidas, periféricas, como si
tuviera pudor... Luego las caricias fueron subiendo de tono. Cada vez
más, por todo el cuerpo, sus manos la recorrían de arriba abajo como
hacía...no recuerda bien, pero supone que tres años por lo menos...
Sensaciones que creía olvidadas volvían... Su cerebro recordaba y
ayudaba... Las caricias se amontonaban y repetían, él la levantaba, la
daba vuelta, ahora era un torbellino de sensaciones inde******ibles.
.. De repente... Nada... Nada de nada...

-¿Qué pasa? preguntó ella..sigue, por favor... quiero ..
-Shhhh- la calmó él -!Ya¡
-¿¿¿Cómo que ya???
-Ya está, ya he encontrado el mando a distancia. Sigue durmiendo, cariño


----------



## sandokan (31 Ene 2010)

Dos amigos conversando en un bar:
- Mi mujer cuando se desnuda en la cama es como una llama.
- ¿es ardiente?
- No, es peluda y escupe.


----------



## sandokan (31 Ene 2010)

Un niño de diez años va a pescar con su padre i vuelve con la cara azul y contusionada. Su madre al verlo, asustada y muy nerviosa, pregunta:

- Hijo mío!!! Qué te ha pasado?
- Ha sido un mosquito mamá.
- Pero, te ha picado?
- No ha tenido tiempo. El papá lo ha matado con el remo!


----------



## sandokan (31 Ene 2010)

Una mujer mayor es atropellada. El primero en saberlo es su yerno, y éste va al hospital dónde se encontraba ingresada su suegra. Al rato de estar en la sala de espera del hospital, sale el médico de la sala de operaciones y le dice:

- Señor, póngase en el peor de los casos!
- No me joda que me la tengo que llevar pá casa!!!


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (31 Ene 2010)

Un matrimonio está durmiendo en la residencia familiar. De repente ella oye un golpe y medio dormida dice: "mi marido, rápido, sal por la ventana"
El marido sale corriendo como un poseso y cuando va por el jardin recapacita y piensa: coño, si este es mi jardín. Hijaaaaaaaaaaa de putaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
Ella le contesta: ¿y tú, por qué corrías so cabron?


----------



## Atún en lonchas (1 Feb 2010)

Este es viejo:


*EL TRABAJO EN ESPAÑA *


Habitantes de España 
38.000.000 
Parados 
-3.000.000 
* Quedan para producir 
35.000.000 
Jubilados y amas de casa 
-12.000.000 
* Quedan para producir 
23.000.000 
Menores de 14 años 
-8.000.000 
* Quedan para producir 
15.000.000 
Enfermos e impedidos 
-587.000 
* Quedan para producir 
14.413.000 
Ejército, Policía y Guardia Civil 
-3.700.000 
* Quedan para producir 
10.713.000 
Obispos, curas, frailes y monjas 
-1.700.000 
* Quedan para producir 
9.013.000 
Funcionarios del Estado 
-6.300.000 
* Quedan para producir 
2.713.000 
Macarras, putas, artistas y jefes 
-1.700.000 
* Quedan para producir 
1.013.000 
Gente de la farándula, toreros e intermediarios 
-913.000 
* Quedan para producir 
100.000 
Presos 
-99.988 
* Quedan para producir 
12 
Participantes del Gran Hermano 
10 
* Quedan para producir 
2 
.... que somos TU y YO. Asi que PREPARATE, porque yo estoy hasta los COJONES de trabajar para tantos.


----------



## Pio Pio (1 Feb 2010)

Un madrileño entra en la farmacia del Iñaki en Bilbao... 
Hola buenos días. Me da una aspirinita... 
- Que leche aspirinita chaval. Aquí una Aspirinota y te la llevas rodando pues... 
- Bueno vale y me da también un jarabito... 
- Pero que dices! En la farmacia del Iñaki un Jarabote en garrafa y al tragopues... Quiéres algo más? 
- NO !!! Los supositorios ya los compraré en Madrid!!!


----------



## Pio Pio (1 Feb 2010)

Dos amigos que se encuentran por la calle y uno de ellos se da cuenta que el otro lleva un lazo negro alrededor del brazo y le pregunta: 

-Y ese lazo manolo. 
-Ná, que se ha muerto mi suegra. 
-No me digas!!! Pero si ayer por la tarde la vi yo y estaba tan bien. 
-Sí, pero por la noche estaba cosiendo y se pinchó el dedo con la aguja..... y para que no sufriera le pegué dos tiros.


----------



## Atún en lonchas (5 Feb 2010)

Un monaguillo se confiesa:

-‘Bendígame padre, porque he pecado. He estado con una chica ligerona’.
El cura preguntó: 

-¿Eres tú, pepito?
-Si, padre, soy yo’.
-¿Y quién es la chica con la que estuviste?
-No le puedo decir, padre, no quiero arruinar su reputación’.
-Bien, Pepito, estoy seguro de averiguar su nombre tarde o temprano,por lo que deberías decírmelo ahora. ¿Fue Norma la hija del panadero?
-No puedo decirlo’.
-¿Fue Teresa Santos?
-Nunca lo diré’.
-¿Fue Nina Treviño?
-Lo siento, pero no puedo nombrarla’.
-¿Fue Paty Pineda?’
-Mis labios están sellados’.
-Entonces ¿Fue Rosa Quiam la hija del Yucateco?
-Por favor, padre, no le puedo decir.
El cura suspira en frustración y le dice: -‘Eres muy discreto, Pepito y te respeto por eso, pero has pecado y debes cumplir una penitencia. -Dijo tajantemente el sacerdote-



No podrás ser monaguillo durante los próximos cuatro meses. Ahora vete y compórtate.

Pepito regresa a su puesto y su amigo Paco se le acerca y le susurra:

-¿Qué conseguiste?



*¡Cuatro meses de vacaciones y los nombres de cinco bien putas!!!!*


----------



## Popette (10 Feb 2010)

A woman was in town on a shopping trip. She began her day finding the most perfect shoes in the first shop and a beautiful dress on sale in the second. In the third, everything had just been reduced by 50 percent when her mobile phone rang. 

It was a female doctor notifying her that her husband had just been in 
a terrible car accident and was in critical condition and in the ICU. 

The woman told the doctor to inform her husband where she was and that she'd be there as soon as possible. 
As she hung up she realized she was leaving what was shaping up to be her best day ever in the boutiques. 
She decided to get in a couple of more shops before heading to the hospital. She ended up shopping the rest of the morning, finishing her trip with a cup of coffee and a beautiful chocolate cake slice, compliments of the last shop. She was jubilant. 
Then she remembered her husband. Feeling guilty , she dashed to the 
hospital..

She saw the doctor in the corridor and asked about her husband's 
condition. The lady doctor glared at her and shouted, 'You went ahead 
and finished your shopping trip didn't you! I hope you're proud of yourself! While you were out for the past four hours enjoying yourself in town, your husband has been languishing in the Intensive Care Unit! It's just as well you went ahead and finished, because it will more than likely be the last shopping trip you ever 
take!

For the rest of his life he will require round-the-clock care. And he will now be your career!'

The woman was feeling so guilty she broke down and sobbed. 

The lady doctor then chuckled and said, 'I'm just pulling your leg.

He's dead.. Show me what you bought.'


----------



## Spasic (10 Feb 2010)

Popette dijo:


> A woman was in town on a shopping trip. She began her day finding the most perfect shoes in the first shop and a beautiful dress on sale in the second. In the third, everything had just been reduced by 50 percent when her mobile phone rang.
> 
> It was a female doctor notifying her that her husband had just been in
> a terrible car accident and was in critical condition and in the ICU.
> ...




Es un placer practicar idiomas con ud. Me río mucho. No pun intended .
By the way: Cymru am byth


----------



## Bokeron (10 Feb 2010)

Este para los misóginos :

aunque algo de verdad sí que tiene 


27 RAZONES POR LAS QUE ES FANTÁSTICO SER HOMBRE 


1. Las conversaciones duran 30 segundos. 
2. Sabes cosas sobre coches y motos. 
3. En las películas los desnudos son casi siempre femeninos. 
4. Las vacaciones de 5 días requieren menos de 1 maleta. 
5. Las colas en el W.C. son un 80% menores. 
6. A los viejos amigos no les importa si has subido o bajado de peso. 
7. Tu culo no es un factor decisivo en entrevistas de trabajo. 
8. Todos tus orgasmos son reales. 
9. Te dan más crédito por el menor acto de inteligencia. 
10.. Puedes estar duchado y listo en 10 minutos. 
11... Si alguien se olvida de invitarte a algún lado, todavía puede ser tu amigo/a. 
12. Tu ropa interior cuesta 6 Euros por un pack de tres. 
13.. Ninguno de tus colegas de trabajo tiene la capacidad de hacerte llorar. 
14. Si tienes 34 años y eres soltero a nadie le importa. 
15 Puedes ser presidente. 
16. Las flores lo arreglan todo. 
17. Puedes llevar una camiseta blanca a un lugar en el que haya agua que salpique mucho. 
18. Te puedes quitar la camiseta cuando hace calor. 
19. Los mecánicos no te mienten tanto. 
20. No te importa que no se den cuenta de tu nuevo corte de pelo. 
21. Puedes ver TV con un amigo en silencio durante horas sin pensar 'debe estar enfadado conmigo'. 
22. La gente nunca echa miraditas a tu pecho cuando le hablas. 
23. Puedes pasar a visitar a un amigo sin que piense que quieres rollo. 
24. Puedes comprar condones sin que el de la tienda te imagine desnudo. 
25. Siempre hay algún partido de fútbol en la tele. 
26. Si alguien aparece en una fiesta con tu mismo jersey, puedes llegar a ser amigo suyo. 
27. Que no te caiga bien una persona no significa que no puedas echar un buen polvo con ella. 


Y LO BUENO ES QUE, ¡¡¡SON TODAS CIERTAS!!!


----------



## Poitiers (10 Feb 2010)

De qué hablan las piernas de una rubia?











De nada, nunca se han encontrado.. ::::


----------



## Puturrú de Fuá (11 Feb 2010)

*COSAS DIFÍCILES DE DECIR CUANDO ESTÁS BORRACHO/A*


*Difíciles:*

1. Innovador
2. Preliminar
3. Proliferación
4. Calidoscopio.

*Muy difíciles:*

1. Especificidad
2. Inconstitucionalidad
3. Desorden pasivo-agresivo
4. Procrastinación

*Del todo imposibles:*

1. No, gracias, estoy casado/a
2. ¡No, no me sirva más alcohol!
3. Lo siento, no eres mi tipo
4. No, gracias, no tengo hambre
5. Buenas, agente. ¿Ha visto que cielo estrellado tan bonito tenemos esta noche?
6. ¿Salir a cantar al Karaoke? Si canto peor que Falete con afonía.
7. !Hombre! No nos vamos a pelear por esa chorrada
8. ¿Bailar yo? Si tengo menos gracia bailando que Fernando Romay con zancos.
9. ¿Dónde está el cuarto de baño más cercano? No me gusta mear en las esquinas
10. Bueno, me voy a casa. Mañana tengo que trabajar


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Feb 2010)

Llega un señor a su casa y le dice a su mujer: 
- María prepárate que hoy vengo inspirado, y te voy hacer un 68. 
Contesta la mujer: 
- Pepe será un 69 
- No Maria, contesta el marido: tu me la chupas y te debo una.


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Feb 2010)

Una noche, se acuesta una pareja para dormir, y el marido empieza a tocar a su mujer. 
Ella se vuelve y le dice: Lo siento cariño, mañana a primera hora tengo cita con el ginecólogo y no quiero estar traginada para el examen.El marido continua haciéndole caricias, pero esta vez le susurra al oído: 
¿No me vas a decir que también tienes cita con el dentista mañana?


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Feb 2010)

Son dos amigos paseando por la calle, y uno le comenta al otro: 
- Pues a mí, las tías que más me molan son las morenas. Es que cuando veo una morena me pongo a cien... ¿Y a ti? 
- La verdad, a mí las que me van son las lloronas. 
- ¿Cómo? 
- Ya sabes, las que no lloran no MAMAN


----------



## barullo (11 Feb 2010)

Joder y luego era yo el de los chistes malos...:rolleye:


----------



## Pio Pio (14 Feb 2010)

Hijo mío, Catalunya es un país muy dificil. Así que tendrás que integrarte lo antes posible 
- Si papá, lo haré. 

Al cabo de 6 meses, el chaval habla, lee y escribe perfectamente el catalán, tiene el nivel C y esta estudiando para las oposiciones a la Generalitat. 
Decide que un paso mas seria cambiarse el nombre. Va al registro y le dice a una señorita: 


-Quisiera cambiarme el nombre 
-Como!!! 
-Si, el nombre 
-Como te llamas? 
-Mohammed 
-Y como quieres llamarte? 
-Jordi 
-Jordi?? 
-Si Jordi 
-Muy bien, a partir de ahora te llamas Jordi. 


El chaval muy contento va hacia casa a toda prisa para contarle 
a su padre como se esta integrando. 


-Papá! Papá! Sabes que he hecho hoy para integrarme un poco 
mas? 
-Que? 
-Me he cambiado el nombre!!! 
-Que has hecho que???? 
-Si, el nombre. Ahora me llamo Jordi. 


El padre cuando lo oye, le pega un bofetón que lo oyen en Tanger 


-Pero papá!! Me dijiste que me integrara! 
-Como has dicho que te llamas? 
-Jordi. 


Nuevamente, el padre le pega un bofetón que lo oyen en Fez y Casablanca. 


El chaval se gira y piensa. 

- Joder, hace 10 minutos que soy catalán y ya tengo problemas con 
los putos moros!!


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2010)

Un jefe de la mafia descubrió que su contable había desviado 10 millones de dólares de la caja.

El contable era sordomudo por eso fue admitido en la mafia, pues como no podía oir ni decir nada, en caso de una eventual detención y proceso, no podría actuar como testigo.

Cuando el jefe le fue a preguntar por los 10 millones, llevó consigo a su abogada, que conocía el lenguaje de las señales de los sordomudos.
El jefe pregunto al contable:

--¿Dónde están los 10 millones que te llevaste?

La abogada, usando el lenguaje de las señales, le hizo llegar la pregunta al contable, que a su vez respondió con señales:
--Yo no sé de qué están hablando..

La abogada lo tradujo para el jefe:
--El dice que no sabe de que le hablamos.

El mafioso sacó un pistola calibre 45 y apuntó a la cabeza del contador, gritando:

--¡Pregúntale de nuevo!

La abogada, por señales, le dijo:--Él te va a matar si no le cuentas dónde está el dinero.

El contable respondió con señales:

--Ok, ustedes ganaron. El dinero está en una valija marrón de cuero,que está enterrada en el jardín de la casa de mi primo Enzo, en el Nº 400 de la calle 26.

El mafioso le preguntó a la abogada:

--¿Qué dice?
La abogada respondió:

--Dice que no tiene miedo de morir y que usted es un pobre hijo de puta marica que no es lo suficientemente hombre para apretar el gatillo...


----------



## Gotterdamerung (20 Feb 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QOhUKPcsg2E&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QOhUKPcsg2E&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## AH1N1 (24 Feb 2010)

Había un hombre que entraba todos los días al negocio de un peluquero y contaba a la gente:
"1, 2, 3, 4, 5 " y salía corriendo.
El peluquero aburrido de este hombre , le pide a un empleado que cuando venga el señor lo siga para saber qué hace. Llega el señor y hace lo de siempre:
"1,2,3,4,5" y se marcha, el empleado lo sigue y a la media hora vuelve. El dueño de la peluquería curioso le pregunta: ¿"y, qué hace?". Bueno, entra a un supermercado, compra una botella de champagne, unos preservativos y se va a SU casa.
¡Qué raro! dice el peluquero, un comportamiento absurdo.
Perdón le dice el empleado, ¿lo puedo tutear? Sí como no. "Se va a TU casa"!!!!
:XX: :XX:


----------



## Atún en lonchas (24 Feb 2010)

QUÉ ES EL ÉXITO? 

Éxito es: 

-A los 3 años,... no mearse. 
-A los 6 años,... recordar lo que hiciste en el día. 
-A los 12 años,... tener muchos amigos. 
-A los 18 años,... tener carnet de conducir. 
-A los 20 años,... tener relaciones sexuales. 
-A los 35 años,... tener mucho dinero. 
-A los 50 años,... tener muchísimo dinero. 
-A los 65 años,... tener relaciones sexuales. 
-A los 70 años,... tener carnet de conducir. 
-A los 75 años,... tener muchos amigos. 
-A los 80 años,... recordar lo que hiciste en el día. 
-A los 85 años,... no mearse. 

Hay que joderse... ¡Las vueltas que da la vida!!


----------



## Demostenes (24 Feb 2010)

-María, prepárate que vamos a hacer el 172.

- Anda, ¿y eso como es?

- Nada, tu te pones arriba y me chupas la minga y yo te voy comiendo el conejo...

- ... ¡Pero hombre, eso es el 69 de toda la vida!

- Ya verás, ya, cuando te meta la botella de 103!!!!


----------



## barullo (24 Feb 2010)

Profesor preguntando en un examen oral a un alumno de Derecho :"¿Que es un fraude?"

Contesta el alumno: "Un fraude es lo que está haciendo usted."

El profesor indignado" ¿Cómo es eso?"

Dice el alumno: "Según el código penal, comete fraude todo aquél que se aprovecha de la ignorancia del otro para perjudicarlo."


----------



## barullo (24 Feb 2010)

Demostenes dijo:


> -María, prepárate que vamos a hacer el 172.
> 
> - Anda, ¿y eso como es?
> 
> ...




Cuanto tiempo Demostenes...


----------



## Tisdale (24 Feb 2010)

Noé, en la cubierta del arca, contempla el inmenso mar después del diluvio, cuando el arca empieza a tambalearse brutalmente. Baja corriendo a la bodega, y ve a los animales enfrascados en una tremebunda orgía, todos montándose con fuerza, una animalada, vamos.

¡Debería daros verguenza! Me paso años fabricando el arca, me pateo todo el mundo en busca de una pareja de cada animal, os salvo la vida a todos, os aseguro un futuro, y así me lo agradecéis, desgraciados, váis a hundir el barco!
Coño Noé, entiéndenos -gritan los animales- tenemos nuestras necesidades.
Eso me parece muy bien, pero no todos al mismo tiempo, si no, nos vamos a pique. Vamos a hacer lo siguiente, voy a preparar un horario, y a cada pareja le daré un tiquet con la hora que le corresponde para hacer el amor, y así todos podréis daros placer, pero sin que corramos ningún riesgo.

Noé se pone a la labor, y elabora un horario, y reparte los tiquets. A la pareja de monos, les toca el jueves a las 14:00, pero ya desde el lunes, el mono anda pesado, detrás de la mona.

Prepárate, mona, el jueves vas a saber lo que es un rabo. Dios, vas a sufrir, monita.

El martes, más de lo mismo:

Mona monita, el jueves vas a saber lo que es bueno. ¡ay dios, vas a ver lo que es una buena polla!

El miércoles, el mono segúia con su acoso:

Mona, mañana te va a caer una buena, vas a tener un polvo que ni te imaginas.

La mona, ya cabreada, se va a ver a Noé, y le comenta la situación. Noé, muy enfadado, cita al mono, y le monta la bronca:

¡Mono cabrón! ¿qué manera es esa de tratar a la mona? ¡desgraciado, a las damas hay que tratarlas con delicadeza, no puedes ir diciéndole cosas tan feas!

A lo que el mono responde:

- si Noé, eso está muy bien, lo que la mona no sabe es que perdí el tiquet jugando al póker con el elefante.


----------



## barullo (24 Feb 2010)

Una vez acabado el año fiscal, la Agencia Tributaria envió un inspector de Hacienda para auditar los libros de una sinagoga.

Mientras los iba comprobando, se giró hacia el rabino y le dijo:

- Observo que compraron un montón de cirios. ¿Qué es lo que hacen con los restos de cera que gotean?

- Buena pregunta -dijo el rabino-.

Las vamos guardando y las devolvemos al fabricante, y de vez en cuando ellos nos envían gratis una caja de cirios.

- ¡Oh! -respondió el inspector, algo decepcionado con que su insólita pregunta hubiese tenido una respuesta tan buena, pero continuó con sus odiosas maneras-.


¿Qué me puede decir sobre sus compras de galletas? ¿Qué
hacen con las migajas?


- Ah, sí -respondió el rabino, dándose cuenta de que el inspector estaba intentando ponerle en un aprieto con su absurda pregunta-, las recogemos y las devolvemos a los fabricantes, y de vez en cuando nos envían gratis una caja de benditas galletas.


- Ya veo -respondió el inspector, estrujándose el coco para ver como podía sacar de quicio al sabelotodo del rabino-.

Bien, rabino, y entonces ¿qué es lo que hacen con los prepucios que van quedando de las circuncisiones que llevan a cabo?

- Pues aquí tampoco desperdiciamos nada -respondió el rabino-.
Lo que hacemos es irlos guardando y enviarlos a la Agencia Tributaria , y de vez en cuando, una vez al año más o menos, ellos nos envían un capullo completo.



*El mayor placer de una persona inteligente es aparentar ser idiota
delante de un idiota que aparenta ser inteligente. (NO LO OLVIDEIS NUNCA, PORQUE HAY MONTONES POR TODOS LADOS)*


----------



## barullo (12 Mar 2010)

El hombre llega a su casa y se encuentra a su mujer haciendo las maletas.

- '¿Qué haces cariño?''

- Las maletas porque me voy, he leído que en Madrid hay prostitutas que ganan 400 Euros por hacer lo que yo te hago a ti gratis'
Poco después cuando la mujer sale de la casa pasa por la puerta del dormitorio y se encuentra a su marido haciendo las maletas.'

- ¿Qué haces?'

- 'Me voy contigo...por nada del mundo me perdería ver cómo vives tú con 800 Euros al año'-


----------



## averaver_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

llama uno a la peluqueria, 
-me podian decir cuanto cuesta lavar la cabeza
-6 euros le contestan
-y la polla entera?


----------



## Pio Pio (12 Mar 2010)

Una mujer entra a un local de mascotas, despues de mirar un poco no logra decidirse y le dice al vendedor: 
-'Quiero comprarle una mascota a mi marido, pero no logro decidir cual elegir'. 

El vendedor le dice:
'Tengo una rana en la bodega por solo 100 €. Quiere verla?'.

' 100 € por una rana?' pregunta la mujer. 
- 'Es una rana muy especial, chupa penes' responde el vendedor. 
La mujer lo piensa y finalmente decide comprarla. 

La lleva a su casa y le explica al marido como funciona. Esa madrugada, a las 2:00 am., a la mujer la despierta el ruido de platos y sartenes en la cocina. 

Al ir a la cocina ve que su marido y la rana sentados en la mesa hojeando libros de cocina. 
Que estan haciendo ustedes dos mirando los libros de cocina a esta hora de la madrugada?

Su marido la mira y le dice: 
Si logro que la rana tambien cocine.... te vas a la mierda!


----------



## AH1N1 (13 Mar 2010)

Mamá hoy no quiero ir al cole.
Hijo, deja de remolonear y levántate o llegarás tarde.
Que no mamá, que no voy a ir al cole, estoy harto.
A ver, cuéntame ¿qué te pasa?
Es que los chicos en el cole me insultan y me pegan mamá.
Déjate de tonterías, levántate y vístete que vas a llegar tarde, y además te voy a dar 2 razones por las que tienes que ir al cole: 1º porque tienes 38 años y 2º porque eres el Director


----------



## spamrakuen (13 Mar 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YhNYf8Juhvo&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YhNYf8Juhvo&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## AH1N1 (15 Mar 2010)

Este era un tío que tenía un foro acerca de una burbuja económica (un tal klpz) y los brotes verdes se lo terminaron por cerrar (además de los fallos del servidor ) por lo cual tuvo que empezar una nueva vida. Debido a la acuciante, crisis no había trabajo, por lo que decidió montarse su propia empresa (emprendeor hispanicus) y compró un carrito de helados. 
Su mujer se mofó de él a más no poder y él le dijo: espera a que venga con pasta y ya verás.

Al siguiente día se marcha a trabajar muy temprano y regresa a la 10 pm (es más corto) y le dice a su mujer: 10; 20; 25; 35 euros y todo de helados. Así día tras días durante dos semanas. La mujer ya harta le dice, déjame el carrito a mí que yo te voy a enseñar.

La mujer se marcha a trabajar y cuando regresa le dice: 50; 100; 200; 250; 300 euros, a lo que el marido le pregunta ¿Y todo eso de helados? y ella le responde: de lado, de frente y a cuatro patas :XX: :XX:

Ahora sí que me baneancc


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2010)

Una vez nació uno tan feo, pero tan feo que el doctor dijo:

Si no llora en 10 segundos, es un tumor


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2010)

Ésto es uno que le dice a su padre:

-Oye...Tengo 2 noticias que darte...Una buena y una mala...

Y el padre responde:

-Empieza por la buena pues...

-Tu airbag funciona de puta madre...


----------



## sandokan (26 Mar 2010)

Zoo de barcelona. vuelve un loro despeinado a la jaula de los loros y otro loro le pregunta:

- Ostia!!!!, que te pasó, lorito?
- Nada! Sólo quiero saber quien fue el hijo de puta que le dijo al gallo que había gallinas verdes!


----------



## Almeida (26 Mar 2010)

Un cirujano sale del quirofano donde acaba de intervenir y va a la sala de familiares donde hay una mujer y le dice:

- su madido ha muedto; no ha supedado la opedacion.

Y la mujer le replica:

- no me joda!!!!

Y el dr. responde:

- Clado que no mejoda; que le digo queha muedto.


----------



## Tisdale (27 Mar 2010)

Pepe, aquí huele a muerto. ¿Pepe? ¡¡¡¡Pepeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Mar 2010)

Por qué aquel tipo en el rincón siempre se ha de llevar las mujeres mas bonitas?
-¡No sé! siempre anda mal vestido! nunca trae dinero para pagar sus bebidas! y no se ve que sea un amante de la peluquería! pues trae el pelo muy desaliñao!
-Si! todo lo que hace es sentarse en ese rincón, sacar la lengua, y lamerse las cejas durante horas


----------



## averaver_borrado (27 Mar 2010)

un dia de verano:

-cariño abre las piernas que te via poner el chocho como un frigorifico

-de fresquito

-no de carne de guevos y de leche


----------



## averaver_borrado (27 Mar 2010)

que ocurre cuando metes un guevo en el microondas?
















































































que te pillas el otro con la puerta


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Mar 2010)

Exactamente al mismo tiempo, dos hombres jóvenes se encuentran en extremos opuestos del mundo: uno está caminando sobre una cuerda tendida entre dos enormes rascacielos, el otro está recibiendo sexo oral de una anciana de 95 años. Los dos están pensando exactamente lo mismo. ¿Qué es lo que están pensando? ¡No debo mirar para abajo!


----------



## Silvio Jose (6 Abr 2010)

Hombre: ¿Dios?
Dios: ¿Sí?
Hombre: ¿Puedo preguntarte algo?
Dios: ¡Por supuesto!
Hombre: ¿Qué es para ti un millón de años?
Dios: Un segundo
Hombre: ¿Y un millón de euros?
Dios: Un céntimo
Hombre: Dios …. ¿podrías darme un céntimo?
Dios: Espera un segundo


----------



## Silvio Jose (6 Abr 2010)

Otro:

La mujer habla con el médico y le dice:

-Doctor, le hablo a mi esposo y él no me contesta.

-Creo que tiene un grave problema auditivo.

El doctor examina al hombre, luego sale y le dice a la Señora:

-Señora, su esposo tiene ‘Otitis Testicular’.

-¿Y que quiere decir eso, doctor?

-Que su esposo la escucha, pero le importa un huevo lo que usted dice…


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (6 Abr 2010)

Se produce un incendio en el bar:
-Oiga, ¿la salida del bar?
-Sí, aquella rubia maciza.
-No, no, la de emergencia.
-Ah, perdón, al lado de la máquina de tabaco, la gorda que está sentada.


----------



## Krispín (6 Abr 2010)

Saben aquel que diu::::::::::::::..

.....en que se parecen un matrimonio y un restaurante chino...............:

- ...en que empieza como un rollito de primavera y acaba como cerdo agridulce..

P.D. : Ja, ja, ja........( o no..)


----------



## sandokan (9 Abr 2010)

Entra un borracho en una comisaría i dice:
- ¿podría ver al que robó en mi casa ayer?
-¿y para que lo quiere ver?
-Para saber cómo entró sin despertar a mi mujer


----------



## barullo (10 Abr 2010)

Respuesta razonada a la eterna pregunta de las tías. Y a ver si no preguntáis mas coño!! 

Estaba el otro día hablando con un amigo, cuando se le acercó una chica y le dijo:
- ¿Por qué vosotros si os zumbáis a muchas sois unos cracks, y nosotras si nos zumbamos a muchos somos unas putas?

Mi amigo, sonriendo le contestó:
- Esto es muy simple, te pondré un ejemplo. Si una llave abre muchas cerraduras, es una llave maestra. Pero si una cerradura es abierta por muchas llaves, es una puta mierda.


----------



## barullo (10 Abr 2010)

¿Por qué será que cuando tu mujer queda embarazada, todas sus amigas le acarician la barriga y le dicen "felicidades"...


...Pero ninguna te acaricia la polla y te dice: "Buen trabajo"?


----------



## averaver_borrado (10 Abr 2010)

- Padre me confieso que el otro día me acosté con una jovencita de 15 años. 
- Bueno hijo, tampoco es para tanto. Ya lo dicen las Escrituras: 'Hay que enseñar al que no sabe' 
- Sí padre, pero después encontré una señora de 65, que estaba de muy buen ver, y no me negué a su proposición. 
- Jesucristo dijo: 'Dad de comer al hambriento'. 
- Ya padre, pero lo más grave es que ayer vi a un moro agachado, con el culito todo redondito, y no me pude reprimir. 
- ¡Vaya hijo! Eso ya es más complicado... ¿Pero sabes qué te digo? ¡Al que no crea en Dios que le den por culo!!!


----------



## averaver_borrado (10 Abr 2010)

- Mi marido es impotente al 100% 
- Eso no es nada, el mío lo es al 200% 
- ¡Pero eso es imposible!. ¿Como puede ser? 
- Es que se ha quemao la lengua esta mañana.


----------



## barullo (11 Abr 2010)

El director de Recursos Humanos de una importante consultoría se dispone a hacer una prueba de selección de futuros trabajadores.

Desde la tarima, propone a los candidatos el siguiente problema:


-Teniendo en cuenta el volumen que ocupan ustedes, la velocidad de un rayo lumínico solar, la suspensión del polvo desplazado por la tiza y las vibraciones emitidas por mis cuerdas vocales, calculen la edad que tengo.


Todos los candidatos tiemblan ante el problema, excepto uno que levanta la mano y dice de inmediato:


-Cuarenta y cuatro.


El director se sorprende y pregunta:


-Y usted, ¿cómo lo sabe?


-Porque tengo un hermano que tiene 22, y es medio gilipollas...


----------



## Pio Pio (21 Abr 2010)

EL PODER DE LA LECHE !! 
Un tipo algo ingenuo, que llevaba meses viajando para atender sus clientes, volvió a su hogar y descubrió que tenia un hijo negro.. 
Debido a que él era totalmente blanco, al igual que su esposa, le pregunta a ella: 
Pero como es posible que tengamos un hijo negro si yo soy blanco y tu 
tambien? La esposa, muy tranquila respondió... 
como no tenia leche tuve que buscarme una mamá de cuna para que 
amamantara al niño
y como ella era negra, el niño se puso de ese color..... 
El Ingeniero, no muy convencido, decidió ir a consultarlo con su madre, a quien le contó la historia y la madre respondio: 
Claro que puede ser!!!!!!! Fíjate, por ejemplo, en ti mismo, desde pequeño, cuando naciste, tuve una enfermedad que me impedía amamantarte 
y entonces te di leche de vaca y mira......... que CUERNOS
te están saliendo..... GILIPOLLAS!!!!


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Abr 2010)

Un muchacho estaba recostado en la cama junto a su nueva novia.
Después de haber tenido su primera sesión de sexo, ella se pasó una
hora acariciándole los testículos.
Algo que ella parecía disfrutar enormemente.
Mientras él lo disfrutaba en la misma forma, se volvió hacia ella y
le preguntó: ¿por qué te gusta tanto acariciar mis testículos?
Y ella con voz tierna le respondió: ¡es que extraño tanto los míos!


----------



## Silly sausage (24 Abr 2010)

Bloke was sitting on a barstool, drinking a pint, at Heathrow airport, when a really beautiful woman sat down next to him. Bloke thought to himself, "Wow, she's so gorgeous, she must be a flight attendant, but which airline does she work for?"

Being a bit of a know-all and hoping to pick her up, he leaned towards her and uttered the Delta slogan, "Love to fly and it shows?"

She gave him a blank, confused stare, and bloke immediately thought to himself, "Damn, she doesn't work for Delta".

A moment later, another slogan popped into his head. He leaned towards her again, "Something special in the air?"

She gave him the same confused look.

He mentally kicked himself and scratched Singapore Airlines off the list.Next he tried the Thai Airways slogan, "Smooth as silk".

This time the woman turned on him, "What the f*** do you want?"

Bloke smiled, and said, "Ah, Ryanair!"


----------



## Atún en lonchas (7 May 2010)

- Paquito, ¿de qué trabaja tu papá? 
- Abogado, señorita.. 
- ¿Y el tuyo, Susanita? 
-Ingeniero, señorita. 
- ¿Y el tuyo a qué se dedica, Silvina? 
- Es médico, seño. 
- ¿Y el tuyo, Jaimito? 
- Él baila por la noche en una discoteca gay. 
- ¿¿¿Cómo???? – pregunta la maestra sorprendida. 
- Si, seño, baila vestido de mujer, con un tanga de tiritas con lentejuelas. Los hombres le dan azotitos en el trasero y le ponen billetes en el elástico del tanga. Luego, si se tercia... practica el sexo oral o se hace penetrar por algunos euros y algunas veces se lo monta con dos o tres negros, que es lo que más le gusta. 
La profesora rápidamente les pide a los otros chicos que salgan del aula, camina hasta Jaimito y le pregunta: 
- Jaimito, ¿tu padre realmente hace eso? 


Spoiler



- No seño. Ahora que no hay nadie se lo puedo decir......Mi padre es asesor económico de Zapatero, pero me daba vergüenza decirlo delante de mis compañeros!!.::


----------



## joseph_mary (7 May 2010)

Estan dos mujeres hablando de sus cosillas, y hablando de sus maridos, dice una.
- pues mi marido me dice que cada día que pasa, me encuentra más interesante.
- Y salta la otra, jo, que envidia. Ojalá mi marido fuera así de cariñoso....
- Y la otra la corrige, cariñoso no, arqueólogo


----------



## barullo (7 May 2010)

-Por fin, después de 6 años de relaciones, mi novio me habló de matrimonio.

-¿Y qué te dijo?

-Que tiene esposa y dos hijos.


----------



## barullo (7 May 2010)

-Señor policía, ¿sabe usted dónde queda el Santiago Cuernabeu?

-Claro, ¡eso hasta el más gilipollas lo sabe!

-Pues por eso se lo pregunto.


----------



## barullo (7 May 2010)

Un turista canadiense preguntó en una tienda de música de La Habana:

-¿Tiene la canción "Morir de amor", por las Hermanas Fabrisa, en 45 revoluciones?

-No -contestó el dependiente-, pero tenemos "Morir de hambre", por los Hermanos Castro, en una sola revolución.


----------



## barullo (7 May 2010)

Conversación en la playa:

-¡Mira, mira! Tu marido está intentando ligar con una sueca.

-¡Ja, ja, ja...!

-¿Tu marido intenta ligar y tú te ríes?

-¡Sí! ¡A ver cuánto aguanta metiendo la barriga para dentro!


----------



## Fuuuuuuu (7 May 2010)

Esto son 2 amigos que se encuentran en un bar y uno le dice al otro:

-Pepe,tengo que decirte una cosa.

-A ver,dime.

-Pero tiene que ser en privado,Pepe.

En eso que se van a un rincón del bar....

-Pepe.necesito urgentemente 600€.

-No te preocupes,nadie mas se va a enterar de esto.

:XX:


----------



## Pio Pio (8 May 2010)

Nena, ¿cuánto?
- 125 Euros -, le responde ella.
- Te ofrezco algo: Te doy 250 si me haces lo que me hace la Keli.
- ¿¿¡¡250 Euros!!?? 
- Sí, 250 Euros, pero ya sabes, siempre y cuando me hagas lo que me hace la Keli.

Acordado el precio se marchan a un lugar tranquilo.

Pasadas tres horas y media, luego de haberle hecho ella un trabajo completísimo, con cosas que ni en el Kamasutra figuran, ella se viste y le dice:

- Ya sabes, son 250 Euros. 

Pero él le recrimina:

- Sí, pero… ¿no ibas a hacerme lo que me hace la Keli? 

Ella toda asombrada le pregunta:

- Vale… ¿y qué es lo que te hace esa loca?

- ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ME FÍA !!!!!!!


----------



## gorgias1976 (9 May 2010)

Dos amigos hablando:
- Jo, pues el otro día tuve un lapsus más curioso. Estaba comiendo con mi mujer en un restaurante y le fui a pedir a la camarera un servilleta, pero en vez de eso me salió "¿me puedo servir con tus tetas?
A lo que el otro responde:
- Va, eso no es nada. El otro día estaba comiendo con mi mujer y mi suegra y quería pedirle a mi mujer que me pasara la sal pero en cambio me salió "entre tú y la zorra de tu madre me estáis amargando la vida, hijas de puta!!!"


----------



## AH2N2 (9 May 2010)

Este es uno que se casó con una polaca y se dijo a sí mismo, la voy a domesticar desde el primer día, para que aprenda que yo llevo los pantalones aquí.
Llegan a la casa y le dice a la mujer, mira, yo los lunes tengo partida de cartas por la noche con los amigos, los martes quedamos por la noche a comer unas pizzas y ver algún vídeo, los miércoles hay partido de la NBA así que ya sabes, los jueves por la noche torneo de bolos, los viernes no juntamos después del trabajo para hacer la porra de fútbol del fin de semana, y los sábados y los domingos hay partido. Esa es mi vida, te guste o no.

A lo que ella le responde, tranquilo mi amor, si yo te entiendo. Mira, en mi casa por la noche se folla los lunes, los martes, los miércoles, los jueves, los viernes, los sábados y los domingos. Estés tú o no :XX:


----------



## AH2N2 (9 May 2010)

Este era otro que se casó, a la mañana siguiente de la noche de bodas la despierta a su mujer con un beso, le hace un buen cunilingus, le prepara el desayuno y se lo trae a la cama. La mujer no podía creer la suerte que tenía de haber encontrado a semejante marido. Una vez que ella acabó de desayunar el marido le pregunta ¿te gustó mi amor? A lo que ella responde, claro que sí, estoy encantada. Vale, dice él, pues así es como quiero que me despiertes todos los días de mi vida.


----------



## Silly sausage (9 May 2010)

Esto sucede en una pareja ya mayor. El hombre una vez llegado a lo 65 años decide confesarle a su mujer sus dos infidelidades durante su matrimonio.

Cariño,¿te acuerdas de aquella panchita que trabajaba para nosotros cuando vivíamos en Madrid? Sí, responde ella. Pues ese cuerpo fue mío, dice él.
¿Te acuerdas de de la vecina del 5º cuando vivíamos en Barcelona?, sí, responde ella. Pues ese cuerpo también fue mío.

A lo que ella le responde, ¿te acuerdas cuando vivíamos en Bilbao, frente al cuartel de bomberos? Sí, responde él. Pues ese cuerpo fue mío, le dice ella


----------



## Muska_borrado (9 May 2010)

Estan 2 romanos hablando de sus cosas cuando le dice uno al otro:
-Caio, cuantos es V x V?
-XXV
-¡Por el culo te la hinco!


----------



## Al__solo (11 May 2010)

Un crio que le dice a la madre:
-Mamá tengo sangre
-y le dice: o te callas o te meto otra puñalá


------------------------------------------

Un negro que entra en la consulta del médico con una rana en la cabeza y le dice el
doctor: Buenos dias ¿que le sucede?
y dice la rana: Que ma salío un negrata en los webos doctó

--------------------------------------------------------------

Un tontito que llega a una tienda y el dependiente era tontito tambien y le dice:
-¿Que quere ?

- quero colgate


-po yo a tí estrangulate y matate


----------



## Atún en lonchas (19 May 2010)

Chistes de Vascos:

Dos bilbainos se encuentran en un camino. Uno llevaba una bolsa al hombro.
- ¿Qué tienes en la bolsa?, dice el otro.
- Pollos, responde el primero
- Si acierto cuantos llevas ¿puedo quedarme con uno?
- Si aciertas puedes quedarte con los dos.
- Bueno, pues ... ¡cinco!
-------------------

.- Le dice un bilbaino a otro:
- Oye Patxi, he comprado un condensador de protones estroboscópicos con fisionador calimastrado y lo he puesto en mi patio.
- ¡EEEEEE! Espera un momento. ¿Qué coño es un patio?

------------------------------

.- Un bilbaino pregunta a su padre
- Aita ¿Puedo salir a ver el eclipse?
- Está bien hijo, pero no te acerques demasiado.
-------------------------

.- Le contaba un bilbaino a otro
- Ibamos yo y Txomin
- No, íbamos Txomin y yo
- Vale, listo, yo no iba.
------------------------

.- Se muere un bilbaino y se acerca un amigo al hijo.
- Lo siento.
- No, dejalo acostado, tal como está.

------------

.- Dos bilbainos de conversación
- Anoche me acosté con una tía buenísima. ¡qué piernas!, ¡qué pechos!, qué culo!
- ¿Y de cara?
- Ah, eso si, ¡carísima!.
-----------------

.- Dos bilbainos.. Uno le pregunta al otro:
- ¿Qué llevas en esa cesta?
- Si lo adivinas, te doy un racimo.
- ¡¡ Croquetas!!
-----------------------
.- Se hunde el barco y el capitán, que era de Bilbao, le dice al contramaestre
- Coja ese pico, rompa la ventanilla y larguémonos de aquí en una barca salvavidas.
- Pero, ... mi capitán, aún hay mujeres a bordo.
- Si hombre, para follar estoy yo ahora.

::::


----------



## Atún en lonchas (27 May 2010)

*Científicos chinos han descubierto un nuevo "viagra" femenino.* El producto es conocido por el nombre de "Taleta".

Cuando usted le da Taleta a su mujer, dicen los chinos, ella se vuelve alegle, caliñosa, bondadosa, le complace en todo, le llama mi amol, mi tesolo, te adolo, te amo. Se vuelve como loca.

Le preguntaron al chino descubridor: -¿Realmente, ese producto es tan fantástico?

-Sí, sí, sí, galantizado, funciona bien, no falla.

-¿Pero su nombre es verdaderamente Taleta? 

-Si, si, es Taleta...... ."Taleta de clédito".


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (27 May 2010)

Una mujer, aburrida de tener un marido tan devoto como poco dado a hacer el amor, decide traer a su amante a casa mientras su marido está trabajando.
Su hijo de 9 años aparece de repente por lo que ella decide meterlo en el armario para que no moleste. A esto que su marido aparece por lo que decide mandar al amante al armario también.

Niño: Está oscuro.
Hombre: Sí, es verdad.
Niño: Tengo un balón de fútbol.
Hombre: Ah.
Niño: ¿Me lo quieres comprar?
Hombre: No, gracias.
Niño: Mi padre está fuera.
Hombre: Vale, cuánto.
Niño: 500 euros.
Hombre: Vale.

Pocas semanas después volvió a pasar que el niño y el amante coincidieron en el armario.

Niño: Está oscuro.
Hombre: Sí, es verdad.
Niño: Tengo unos guantes de portero...
Hombre: Vale, cuánto.
Niño: 1000 euros.
Hombre: Vale.

Unos días después el padre le dijo a su hijo que cogiera las cosas que se iban a jugar al fútbol a lo que el niño contestó: No puedo, he vendido la pelota y los guantes.
Padre: ¿Por cuánto?
Niño: 1500 euros.
Padre: Has hecho muy mal en vender cosas que yo te he regalado sólo con el fin de sacar dinero. Eso es codicia y has pecado hijo mío. Te voy a llevar a la iglesia para que te confieses.

Fueron a la iglesia. El padre hizo sentar a su hijo en el confesionario y cerró la puerta.
Niño: Está oscuro.
Cura: No empieces hijo de puta.


----------



## barullo (28 May 2010)

Van dos hombres en el Orient Express, en el mismo vagón, solos....
Pasa la mañana... pasa la tarde... pasa la noche... y cuando llega el amanecer le dice uno al otro:

- Oiga... ¿usted de dónde es?...

- Coño... yo soy de Bilbao, ¡ostia!

- ¡Ay va la Virgen !...qué casualidad... ¡yo soy de Santander!

- Ostia tú... ¡los dos del Norte!....

- ¿Y usted a qué se dedica?

- ¿Yo? soy violinista...

- ¡Me cago en la puta!...que puñetera casualidad... ¡yo también!

- No puede ser... ¿tú también violinista?...Pues yo toco el violín de cojones, te lo advierto...

- Para buen violinista yo, tío, ¡soy el mejor de España!

- ¿Tú el mejor de España? ¡Vamos hombre, si yo soy el mejor de Europa!

-Mira tío... fíjate si yo tocaré la hostia de bien, que cuando toco el violín en la iglesia de mi pueblo, en Santander, la Virgen de madera llora.

-Para violinista de cagarse yo, que el otro día toqué el violín en la Catedral de Bilbao y de lo bien que lo hice, bajó Jesucristo de la cruz, me dio un abrazo y me dijo: "Eso sí es tocar y no lo que hace el cabrón de Santander que hace llorar a mi madre"


----------



## barullo (28 May 2010)

Un testigo de Jehová se sienta junto a un Vasco en un vuelo Bilbao-Tenerife.
Cuando el avión ha despegado empiezan a repartir bebidas a los pasajeros.

El vasco pide un whisky doble.
La azafata le pregunta al testigo de Jehová si quiere beber algo.

Contesta el testigo de Jehová con mal tono:
“Prefiero ser raptado y violado salvajemente por una docena de putas antes que una gota de alcohol toque mis labios”.

El vasco le devuelve el whisky a la azafata y dice:
“Yo también. No sabía que se podía elegir."


----------



## barullo (28 May 2010)

Dos vascos:
-Oye, Txetxu, en el Cielo habrá frontón?

-Pues yo creo que si, Patxi, porque si alli todo es perfecto, pues habrá frontón.

-Oye, pues el primero que se muera que se lo diga al otro.

-De acuerdo

Al cabo de unos años, Txetxu se muere y al dia siguiente, Patxi oye una voz de ultratumba:

-Patxi,Patxi,Patxi, soy Txetxu

-Que quieres?

-Que te tengo que dar dos noticias, una buena y otra mala.

- La buena?

- Que yo tenia razón, que hay un frontón que te pasas, de más de 60 metros de fondo y unas instalaciones alucinantes.

- Y la noticia mala?

-Que juegas mañana a las 11:00


----------



## sandokan (29 May 2010)

por qué al pene le llaman el rumor? por que va de boca en boca


----------



## tula (29 May 2010)

El dentista 

El dentista le explica al hombre que debía extraerle la muela para lo que lo iba a anestesiar, comienza a preparar la jeringa cuando el hombre lo interrumpe: 

---Nada de agujas, yo tengo pánico a las agujas... 

---Bueno, dice el dentista, vamos a anestesiar con un poco de gas... 

---No doctor... no soporto tener la máscara de gas en la cara... 

El dentista trae una pastilla y se la da al paciente, que se la toma sin protestar 

---Con las pastillas no hay problemas... ¿qué es lo que acabo de tomar? 

---Viagra.... -dice el dentista. 

---¿Viagra?...¿para qué me dió viagra? 

---Para que tenga de donde agarrarse mientras le saco la muela sin anestesia


----------



## barullo (3 Jun 2010)

jojojojojojojo qué bueno es este chiste:


Dos políticos, uno joven y uno más mayor, van de visita electoral.

-Van a un colegio de un barrio periférico, donde el director les dice:

Tenemos muchos problemas, por favor, ayúdennos, la calefacción no va,
el techo del comedor corre riesgo de derrumbe, los wáteres están medio
rotos...

y los políticos asienten y el mayor dice:

Desde luego sí que están ustedes mal, intentaremos arreglar estos problemas lo más pronto posible, intentaremos, pero no le prometo nada, ya sabe como están los presupuestos...

-Acto seguido van a una cárcel... y el director les dice:

Tenemos problemas, por favor ayúdennos, hay uno de los 18 jacuzzis que no
funcionan, el agua sale caliente pero por la tarde no se llega a calentar
demasiado y, sobre todo, lo más importante, la parabólica, se
ve bien, pero últimamente se ven unas rayitas, y claro, la alta definición
no la vemos como debe ser.

El político mayor dice: 
No se preocupen, ningún problema, les aseguro que
la semana que viene todo estará solucionado, déjenlo en mi mano.

Al salir, el político joven le dice al mayor:

Hombre, hay algo que no
entiendo, no les promete nada a los del colegio, que están fatal, y en
cambio a los de la cárcel les ha prometido que todos sus problemas se
solucionarán pronto... por qué?

Y el político mayor le contesta...:

¿Tú vas a volver al colegio? Pues eso!!!


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2010)

El capitán dijo:
¡Suban las velas!
Y abajo se quedaron a oscuras.

¡Todos al cuarto de máquinas!
Y Máquinas durmió en el pasillo.

¡Den vueltas a estribor!
Y Estribor quedó patas arriba.

¡Suelten amarras!
Y marras salió y se los comió a todos.

¡40 grados a babor!
Y Babor murió calcinado.


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2010)

Llega un pollito a la cantina y le pregunta al cantinero:

-¿Tiene uvas?

El cantinero le responde:

-No, no tengo.

Se va el pollito y regresa al poco rato y pregunta lo mismo:

-¿Tiene uvas?

El cantinero enfurecido contesta:

-No, y si me vuelves a preguntar, te clavo los pies al piso.

Se va el pollito muy triste y a los 5 minutos regresa:

-¿Tiene clavos?

El cantinero responde:

-No.

Y el pollito vuelve a preguntar:

-¿Y, tiene uvas?


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (24 Jun 2010)

Gil Gunderson dijo:


> HISTORIA REAL COPIADA TEXTUALMENTE DE UN FORO. QUE LA DISFRUTÉIS:
> 
> copio textualmente:
> 
> ...



Esto no se puede perder. :XX:


----------



## artemis (24 Jun 2010)

El tren atropello a mi amigo

El otro día un tren atropelló a un amigo mio. Fui al hospital a visitarlo y pregunté en recepción en qué habitación se encontraba. La recepcionista me dijo que estaba en la habitación N°101, 102, 103, 104 y 105. 


Como se dice en frances el tren atropello al perro?
le pupu le mato le wauwau


----------



## afraz (25 Jun 2010)

el chiste de los trenes sobraba en un dia como hoy


----------



## artemis (25 Jun 2010)

afraz dijo:


> el chiste de los trenes sobraba en un dia como hoy



Entonces cualquier chiste sobre penes sobra cualquier dia porque hay violaciones todos los dias... y no provocadas por las imprudencias de las victimas...::


----------



## AH3N3 (18 Jul 2010)

The Italian who went to Malta
(read with Italian accent, those who cannot, suffer !)

One day ima gonna Malta to bigga hotel. Ina morning I go down to eat breakfast. I tella waitress I wanna two pissis toast. She brings me only one piss. I tella her I want two piss. She say go to the toilet. I say, you no understand, I wanna piss onna my plate. She say you better no piss onna plate, you sonna ma bitch. I don't even know the lady and she call me sonna me bitch !!

Later I go to eat at a bigga restaurant. The waitress brings me a spoon and a knife, but no fock. I tella her I wanna fock. She tell me everyone wanna fock. I tell her you no understand, I wanna fock on the table. She say you better not fock on the table, you sonna ma bitch.

So, I go back to my room inna hotel and there is no shits onna my bed. I call the manager and tella him I wanna shit. He tell me to go to toilet. I say you no understand. I wanna shit on my bed. He say you better not shit onna bed, you sonna ma bitch.

I go to the checkout and the man at the desk say: "Peace on you". I say piss on you too, you sonna ma bitch, I gonna back to Italy!!!


----------



## AH3N3 (18 Jul 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LM9vcfhgJ3Q&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LM9vcfhgJ3Q&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enrico Zola (18 Jul 2010)

AH3N3 dijo:


> The Italian who went to Malta
> (read with Italian accent, those who cannot, suffer !)



no conozco a ningún italiano que hable así en ingles, donde el nivel general es mucho mayor que España por otra parte, en cambio es el típico acento de los italoamericanos que tantas veces hemos visto en pelis de mafia. Un italiano en malta hasta en italiano se comunica pues mucha gente lo habla allí aún no siendo idioma oficial.

A ojos de un italiano es como si estuviese leyendo...

un español de valladolid va a un hotel y dice: pues wey nomas orales pinche chingon grandesito lisensiado...

(quedando claro que de Valladolid no sería)


----------



## sandokan (18 Jul 2010)

> Una señora desagradable, fea, ácida, con mala hostia, cara rencorosa entra en una tienda con sus dos niños.
> 
> Les grita, insulta, regaña, estruja y tironea sin parar.
> El encargado de la recepción se dirige amablemente a ella y le dice:
> ...



::


----------



## barullo (27 Ago 2010)

Recuperemos este jrandioso hilo:

Cierto día, un cura y una monja regresaban de una aldea hacia el convento...

Al caer la noche vieron una cabaña en medio del camino y decidieron entrar a pernoctar y proseguir el viaje al dia siguiente...

Al entrar en la cabaña, vieron que habia una cama pequeña y varias mantas en un armario...

El cura y la monja entraron y despues de algunos segundos de silencio, el cura dice:

-Hermana, Ud. puede dormir en la cama y yo duermo en el suelo...

Y así hicieron. Mientras tanto, en medio de la noche la monja despertó al cura:

-Padre...¿Está despierto?

El cura, medio dormido:

-Sí, sí...Hermana diga, ¿Qué quiere?

-Es que tengo frio, ¿Puede traerme una manta?

-Sí hermana, cómo no...

El cura se levantó, fue a buscar una manta al armario y tapó con ella a la monja con mucha ternura...

1 hora después, la hermana despierta al padre otra vez:

-Padre, ¿todavia está despierto?

-¿Qué pasa hermana? ¿Qué le sucede ahora?

-Es que tengo frio aún...¿Puede traerme otra manta?

-Claro hermana...

Una vez más el cura se levantó lleno de amor y buena voluntad para atender la petición de la monja.

Otra hora pasó, y una vez más, la monja llamó al padre:

-Padre...¿Sigue despierto?

-Si hermana, ¿Qué necesita ahora?

-Es que no puedo dormir, sigo con mucho frio!!!

Comprendiendo las intenciones de la monja, el cura le dice:

-Hermana, estamos aquí solos los 2, ¿no?

-Cierto, padre...

-Lo que ocurre aquí, y lo que deba de ocurrir, sólo nosotros 2 lo sabremos y nadie más, ¿cierto?

-Cierto...

-Entonces, le hago una sugerencia...¿Que tal si fingimos ser marido y mujer?

La monja entonces se llenó de alegria y exclamó:

-Sí, sí!!! eso, eso!!!

En aquel instante, el cura cambió el tono de voz y le gritó:

-Entonces, deja de joder de una puta vez y te levantas tú a buscar la manta de los cojones!!!


----------



## AH3N3 (27 Ago 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> no conozco a ningún italiano que hable así en ingles, donde el nivel general es mucho mayor que España por otra parte, en cambio es el típico acento de los italoamericanos que tantas veces hemos visto en pelis de mafia. Un italiano en malta hasta en italiano se comunica pues mucha gente lo habla allí aún no siendo idioma oficial.
> 
> A ojos de un italiano es como si estuviese leyendo...
> 
> ...




Éso también es un chiste???


----------



## Æmilius (1 Sep 2010)

Están dos magos en una capilla y uno le dice al otro:

-¿Oye que te pasa?

-Estreñimiento.

-Ya te lo dije... que te tenias que poner al menos + 2 en fuerza.

_chiste friki_


----------



## Æmilius (1 Sep 2010)

¿Por qué los enanos están siempre de mala leche?

Por que le rozan los huevos en el suelo. 


_Otro chiste friki_


----------



## Æmilius (1 Sep 2010)

Un gnomo entra en una barbería y le pregunta el barbero:

-¿Le corto las patillas?

- ¡Si hombre! ¿Y entonces con que ando, con los cojoncillos?


----------



## Pio Pio (1 Sep 2010)

Dos guarrindongas :
Una le dice a la otra: utimamente me se pegan las bragas, se dice seme, le responde la otra.
No se si es semen o mierda, pero ME SE PEGAN,


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Sep 2010)

Sabeis como se llama el animalejo?


Creo que es un ARMADILLO.
<****** src='http://img294.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=fotopodborka018.jpg&p=tl' type='text/java******'></******><no******></no******>


----------



## Pio Pio (14 Sep 2010)

Una niña va caminando con su abuela y le dice la niña: 
- ¡Abuela! ¡abuela! ¿puedes cerrar los ojos? 
Y dice la abuela: 
- ¿Pero para qué quieres que cierre los ojos? Dice la niña: 
- Es que me dijo mi papá: cuando tu abuela cierre los ojos nos haremos millonarios.


----------



## Buster (15 Sep 2010)

Final de la copa del mundo de fútbol entre Brasil y Alemania disputada en el estadio Maracaná. Minuto 90. Resultado 0-0. El árbitro pita penalti a favor de Brasil. El estadio empieza a corear:

REY DU EFEEEEEEEEEEECTU!!!! REY DU EFEEEEEEEEEEECTU!!!!

REY DU EFEEEEEEEEEEECTU!!!! REY DU EFEEEEEEEEEEECTU!!!!

El "rey du efectu" coge el balón. Lo coloca con mimo en el punto de penalti. Coge algo de carrerilla. Golpea el balón y........... el balón llega mansamente a las manos del portero alemán.

El estadio enmudece. La gente se lleva las manos a la cabeza. El rey du efectu se dirige a las gradas y dice:

- Tranquilos.... esperad a que bote el balón para sacar de portería...


----------



## donwebo (15 Sep 2010)

Dos lamentables:

¿Qué dice una pera para ligar?

Pero buenooooooooooo.

--

Este es un tío que va a ver a un director de circo y le dice:

-Buenas, tengo un número que quizá le podría interesar

-¿Y que sabe hacer usted?-. Dice el director

-Pues yo imito a los pájaros.

Y el director con desprecio: -jaja! perdone, pero eso no me interesa

...y el tío se fue volando.


----------



## Buster (15 Sep 2010)

Sherlock Holmes y el Dr. Watson se fueron a pasar unos días de camping. Tras una buena cena y una botella de vino, se desearon buenas noches y se acostaron en sus respectivos sacos. Horas más tarde, Holmes se despertó y llamó con el codo a su fiel amigo:

- Watson, mira el cielo y dime: ¿Qué ves?

Watson contestó:

- Veo millones y millones de estrellas...

- ¿Y eso qué te indica? - volvió a preguntar Holmes.

Watson pensó por un minuto y, plenamente decidido a impresionar esta vez a su amigo con sus dotes deductivas, contestó:

- Desde un punto de vista astronómico, me indica que existen millones de galaxias y potencialmente, por lo tanto, billones de planetas. Astrológicamente hablando, me indica que Saturno está en conjunción con Leo. Cronológicamente, deduzco que son aproximadamente las 3:15 de la madrugada. Teológicamente, puedo ver que Dios es todopoderoso y que nosotros somos pequeños e insignificantes. Meteorológicamente, intuyo que mañana tendremos un hermoso y soleado día. ¿Y a usted qué le indica, mi querido Sherlock?

Tras un corto silencio, Holmes habló:

- Watson, cada día eres más gilipollas... ¿No ves que nos han robado la tienda de campaña?


----------



## Buster (15 Sep 2010)

Entra un señor a la consulta de un médico y cual no será su sorpresa que se encuentra en la sala de espera a Juan Tamarit, el famoso mago.

- Mire usted, señor Tamarit, yo no me voy de aquí sin que me haga un truco de magia.

- No puedo, dese cuenta que voy a entrar al médico, y además en mis ratos libres no me dedico a dar espectáculos.

- Pues o me hace usted un truco, o no le dejo pasar a la consulta.

- Bueno, está bien. Vuélvase de espaldas, y bájese los pantalones y los calzoncillos.

El hombre, todo emocionado, hace lo que le dice el mago.

- ¿Qué?, dice el mago, ¿nota usted mi dedo en su culo?

- Sí, sí... - responde cada vez más emocionado por el truco.

Y dice Juan Tamarit, levantando los brazos en alto:

- TACHAAAN!!!


----------



## Buster (15 Sep 2010)

Un amigo le dice a otro:

- Paco, ¿tú qué prefieres: las mujeres que hablan mucho o las otras?

- ¿¡¡¡ Qué otras !!!?


----------



## Buster (15 Sep 2010)

- Buenos días, ¿es aquí donde hay que apuntarse para ser árbitro?

- Espere un momento...

El de la oficina se da la vuelta y grita:

- Oye Paco, que aquí hay un hijo de puta que quiere apuntarse para ser árbitro...

El pavo agarra por las solapas de la camisa al encargado y le dice:

- Oiga, usted a mí no me llama hijo de puta...

- Olvídalo Paco... que este no vale.


----------



## Buster (15 Sep 2010)

En las fiestas patronales de un pueblo deciden hacer el encierro de un toro. La gente se prepara y sueltan al morlaco. La gente empieza a correr y el toro va detrás de ellos. En esto que se había metido un tullido y por la cogera se empieza a quedar retrasado. La gente detrás de la barrera lo ve y empieza a gritar:

- ¡¡¡ EL TULLIDO !!! ¡¡¡ EL TULLIDO !!!

Y dice el tullido:

- Joder, dejad que escoja el toro...


----------



## Buster (15 Sep 2010)

Esto es un paleto que jamás había salido de su pueblo que decide ir a visitar Madrid. Por la tarde como no tiene nada que hacer decide ir a ver un partido de tenis porque nunca había visto ninguno. Partido entre McEnroe e Ivan Lendl.

El paleto se sienta en su asiento y empieza el partido. Al poco le entran ganas de mear, se levanta y de repente un juez de línea grita:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

El paleto se vuelve a sentar y sigue viendo el partido. Al poco vuelve a levantarse y vuelven a gritar:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

El paleto se sienta todo frustrado porque casi no se daba aguantado. Entonces el juez de silla dice:

Servicio para McEnroe!

Se levanta el paleto y grita:

Y UNA MIERDA!!!!!! ESTABA YO PRIMERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buster (15 Sep 2010)

Dos niños se encuentran y empiezan a comentar que van a pedir a los reyes.

- Yo me pido un scalextric y una pelota. ¿Y tú qué has pedido?
- Yo he pedido un tampax.
- ¿Un tampax? ¿Y eso qué es?
- No lo sé, pero por la tele dicen que con él puedes correr, puedes nadar, puedes esquiar...


----------



## alcorconita (15 Sep 2010)

¿ Cómo se llama la más ninfómana de todo Euskadi ?

Eli Gometxorrea.


----------



## das kind (15 Sep 2010)

Un padre y su hijo adolescente hablan de mujeres:

- Hijo, ¿a ti te gustan las mujeres con muchas tetas?
- Pues... papá, con más de dos me dan asco...


----------



## JoTaladro (15 Sep 2010)

Un hombre está en el médico...

- Doctor: Caballero, va usted a tener que dejar de masturbarse.

- Vaya, y ¿porqué doctor?

- Pues porque ahora mismo le estoy auscultando!!!


----------



## Buster (15 Sep 2010)

Se encuentran dos viudas en un cementerio: una, muy feliz limpiando la lápida de su marido y cantando como loca; la otra, muy triste, a llanto tendido. Al rato, la desconsolada mira a la contenta y le pregunta:

- Señora, ¿cuánto tiempo hace que enviudó?
- Seis meses - respondió en tono alegre la otra.
- Y, ¿cómo hace para estar tan feliz si yo llevo 3 años y no he podido superar esta pena?
- ¡Ay, hija!, porque después de muchos años, es la primera vez que sé DÓNDE está y QUIÉN se lo está COMIENDO.


----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2010)

Un borracho que se está meando como un camaleón, y ve un bar abierto...

Se dirije a él a toda prisa, entra y dice:

-Niñooo, ponme un vodka con naranja...

Y se va corriendo al lavabo, pero con la prisa y el ciego que lleva, se mete en el de señoras, se saca el nabo y mea...

En ésto que entra una mujer mayor al servicio y le ve, y horrorizada le increpa:

-Oiga, que ésto es para señoras!!!!

Y el borracho, se da la vuelta, y sin dejar de mear, responde:

-Coño, ¿Y ésto? ¿Y ésto para para qué es, entonces?


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2010)

A un hombre de unos 70 años le está entrevistando un periodista en plena calle.
El hombre entrevistado se expresa del siguiente modo:

Soy hijo de exiliados.

Hasta los 27 años y poco antes de la transición no pude volver a España por culpa de Franco.

A mi padre, pobrecito, no sabíamos ni dónde enterrarlo.

Mi madre estuvo muchos años en silla de ruedas.

Ahora tengo 70 años.

Hace meses me sacaron el 30 % de un pulmón.

Mi mujer es inmigrante.

Tengo tres hijos con ella.

De los tres sólo trabaja una, la del medio,... pero no cobra nada.

Todos, incluidos los nietos, viven de mi asignación.

La mayor se acaba de divorciar.

Mi yerno se daba a las drogas y al alcohol y la ha dejado con dos niños.

El pequeño de mis hijos aún no se ha ido de casa y además se ha casado con una divorciada y la ha traído a vivir con nosotros. 

Esa señora antes trabajaba, tenía mu buen puesto, pero desde que vino a mi casa ya no hace nada.

Ahora tienen dos niñas que también viven bajo nuestro techo.

Y para colmo este año, con lo de la crisis, casi no nos hemos podido ir de vacaciones y si me apuras... ni he podido celebrar que España ha ganado el Mundial.



El periodista pone los ojos como globos y comenta:


¡¡Majestad!!, no creo que su situación sea tan mala


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2010)

Un estudiante Árabe envía un e-mail a su padre diciendo:

Querido Papá, Londres es maravilloso, la gente es muy agradable y me encanta estar aquí, pero papá, me da un poco de vergüenza llegar a clase con mi Ferrari 599GTB de oro macizo, cuando todos mis profesores y la mayoría de mis compañeros estudiantes viajan en tren.

Tu hijo, Nasser.



Al día siguiente, Nasser recibe una respuesta a su e-mail de su padre:

Querido hijo, acabo de ordenar una transferencia a tu cuenta de 20 millones de dolares.
Por favor, deja de avergonzarnos a todos.
Ve y cómprate también tú un tren.

Con cariño, tu padre.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2010)

Dedicado al putodirector, jeje:

La Ministra de Sanidad estaba visitando uno de los mejores hospitales del país, y durante su recorrido por los pisos pasó por una habitación donde un paciente se estaba masturbando.

-“¡Oh Dios mío!” -dijo la ministra- “es escandaloso, ¿qué significa ésto?”

El doctor contestó:

- “Ese hombre tiene una enfermedad grave por la cual sus testículos se llenan rápidamente de semen. Si no hace eso 5 veces al día, explotarían y el hombre moriría instantáneamente.”

-“Oh lo siento mucho” -dijo la ministra-.

En el siguiente piso pasaron por una habitación donde una joven enfermera le estaba haciendo sexo oral a un paciente.

-“¡Oh Dios mío!”, dijo la ministra, “¿qué pasa aquí?”

El doctor respondió:

- “El mismo problema, ¡¡¡ PERO ESTE ES DE ADESLAS !!!”


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2010)

Tengo que admitir que la última discusión con mi mujer fué culpa mia...Cuando ella me preguntó:

-¿Qué estás viendo en la tele, Xoanki?

Y yo le conteste:

-Mucho polvo...Deberías limpiar

Ojojojojojojojoojojojojojo!!!


----------



## barullo (13 Oct 2010)

¿No te ha pasado alguna vez que miras a otra persona de tu misma edad y piensas que seguramente tu no puedes parecer tan viejo?

Bueno entonces, lee esta historia: 

Mi nombre es Alicia y estaba sentada en la sala de espera del dentista, era mi primera consulta con él. En la pared estaba colgado su diploma, con su nombre completo.

De repente, recordé a un muchacho alto, buen mozo, pelo negro, que tenía el mismo nombre, y que estaba en mi clase de Santa María del Bosque, como 30 años atrás. ¿Podría ser el mismo chico del cual yo estaba secretamente enamorada?

Después de verlo en el consultorio, rápidamente deseché esos pensamientos.
Era un hombre calvo, su poco pelo estaba canoso, y su cara estaba llena de arrugas, y parecía muy viejo como para haber sido mi compañero de clase.

Despúes de examinarme mis dientes, le pregunté si se había graduado en Santa María del Bosque.

Sí, Sí, sonrió con orgullo.

Le pregunté: ¿cuándo te graduaste?

Me contestó, en 1980. ¿Por qué me lo preguntas?

Y yo le dije: tú estabas en mi clase.

El me miró detenidamente ...

Y ENTONCES, ESE FEO, CALVO, ARRUGADO, GORDO, CANOSO, DECRÉPITO, HIJO DE PUTA, ME PREGUNTÓ:

¿ERAS PROFESORA?


----------



## barullo (14 Oct 2010)

LA CREACIÓN


Y Dios pobló la tierra con espinacas, coliflores, brócolis
y todo tipo de vegetales
para que el Hombre y la Mujer pudieran alimentarse
y llevar una vida sana.

Y Satanás creó McDonald's,
y MacDonald's creó el Big Mac.
Y Satanás dijo al Hombre:
'¿Lo quieres con patatas y Coca Cola?'.

Y el Hombre dijo:
'Sí y en tamaño grande'.
Y el Hombre engordó.

Y Dios dijo:
'Haya yogurt para que la Mujer conserve la silueta
que he creado con la costilla del Hombre'.

Y Satanás creó el chocolate.

Y la Mujer dijo:
'Con almendras'.
Y la Mujer engordó.

Y Dios creó las ensaladas y el aceite de oliva.
Y vio que estaba bien.

Y Satanás hizo el helado.

Y la Mujer dijo:
'De nata y fresa'.
Y la Mujer engordó.

Y Dios dijo:
'Mirad que les he dado frutas en abundancia,
que les servirán de alimento'.

Y Satanás inventó los huevos con chorizo.

Y el Hombre dijo:
'Y con Panceta'.

Y el Hombre engordó y su colesterol malo se fue por las nubes.

Y creó Dios las zapatillas deportivas
y el Hombre decidió correr para perder los kilos de más.

Y Satanás concibió la televisión por satélite
y agregó el mando a distancia
para que el Hombre no tuviese que cambiar de canal
con el sudor de su frente.

Y el Hombre dijo:
'Y quiero una cervecita'.
Y el Hombre aumentó de peso.

Y Satanás dijo a la Mujer:
'Son apetecibles a la vista del Hombre unos aperitivos'.

Y la Mujer le acercó al Hombre patatitas fritas, palitos salados,
cortezas, más chorizo y otra cerveza.

Y el Hombre,
aferrado al mando a distancia,
comió los aperitivos,
que eran abundantes en colesterol.

Y vio Satanás que estaba bien.

Y el Hombre llegó a tener las coronarias obstruidas.

Y dijo Dios:
'No es bueno que el Hombre tenga un infarto'.
Y , entonces , creó el cateterismo y la cirugía cardio-vascular
y las unidades coronarias.

Y Satanás creó... LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL.

Y, ya cansado, dijo Dios:
¡¡ ANDA Y QUE OS DEN POR CULO A TODOS !!
Y creó a los politicos


Y ahí andamos...


----------



## Pio Pio (15 Oct 2010)

Suegra, ¿usted cree en la reencarnación? 
Supongo que sí.
Y dígame, si usted muere, ¿en qué animal le gustaría reencarnarse?
Pues a mí siempre me han gustado las serpientes.
¡No vale repetir, no vale repetir!


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Oct 2010)

Resulta que un tipo vuelve a su casa después de haber estado con su amante y mientras se estaba arreglando, se ve un terrible rasguño. Preocupado el tipo entra a la casa y justo ve pasar al gato, entonces le pega una terrible patada y el gato sale volando y gritando: ¡Miaaauuuuu!
Entonces, viene la mujer corriendo y le dice:
Pero, querido, ¿Qué pasó?
Nada, este gato que me atacó y me rasguñó.
Sí, mi amor, mátalo, mátalo, que a mí me dejó un terrible chupón en el cuello.


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Oct 2010)

matrimonio va por la calle, se encuentran con un amigo..., que se dirige al marido
¡Hola, Ramón! ¿Como andás?

El marido le contesta:
Mal, Tengo un SIDA galopante. El médico me dio 3 meses de vida.
¡Que mala suerte, y es definitivo el diagnóstico?
Contesta el marido:
Inapelable, pedí junta médica y lo confirmaron
El amigo se despide y se va acongojado.
La mujer le dice al marido:
Pero, Ramón, ¿Cómo le dices a la gente que tienes SIDA, si lo que tienes en realidad es un cáncer de pulmón?

Ramón le contesta:
Yo me voy a morir igual, 
pero a ti
no te va a follar ni el loro.


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Oct 2010)

Mujer muy bella y muy sexsy, de 23 años busca como ser rica muy rapido. Se le presenta la oportunidad de casarse con un viejo de 73 años, millonario y se promete matarle de sexo en la noche de bodas. La ceremonia es fántastica, con todo el lujo posible, cientos de invitados, etc...
Y llega la noche de bodas... La bella se quita la ropa y espera en la cama al marido de 73 años, colocándose en pose muy sensual. Cuando el marido sale del baño, también desnudo, la muchacha observa estupefacta que tiene una espectacular erección, con un miembro de unos 25cm y ya cubierto con un preservativo. Nota, también, que el marido tiene 2 tapones de algodón en los oídos y una pinza tapándose la nariz. Muy asombrada, logra preguntar:
-Querido. ¿Para que es todo eso?
El marido responde.
-HAY 2 COSAS EN LA VIDA QUE NO SOPORTO;
1.-UNA MUJER GRITANDO
2.-Y EL OLOR A GOMA QUEMADA.


----------



## Schenker (28 Oct 2010)

Una madre estaba trabajando en la cocina mientras escuchaba jugar a su hijo en la sala con su tren eléctrico nuevo. Ella escucha que el tren se detiene y su hijo dice: Todos los hijoputas que quieran bajarse, !!!Háganlo ahora porque esta es la última parada!!! Y todos los hijoputas que van de regreso y se quieren subir !!!Metan su culo dentro del tren ahora porque vamos a partir ya!!!.
La madre entra a la sala y le dijo a su hijo: "Nosotros no usamos esa clase de vocabulario en esta casa. Ahora ve a tu cuarto y te quedas allí durante DOS HORAS. Cuando salgas, puedes regresar a jugar con tu tren, por supuesto usando un vocabulario agradable y decente" 
Dos horas mas tarde, el hijo sale de su cuarto y comienza a jugar de nuevo con su tren. Pronto el tren se detiene y la madre escucha a su hijo decir: "Todos los pasajeros que vayan a desembarcar el tren, por favor recuerden llevarse todos sus objetos personales consigo. Les agradecemos por haber viajado con nosotros en el día de hoy y esperamos que viajen de nuevo en una próxima oportunidad" El niño continúa: "Para aquellos que estén embarcando, les pedimos que coloquen todas sus cosas debajo de sus asientos. Recuerden que esta prohibido fumar dentro del tren. Esperamos que tengan un viaje relajado y placentero con nosotros el día de hoy". 
La madre sonríe desde la cocina, satisfecha porque el castigo funcionó, cuando oye que el niño agrega: "Y para aquellos que estén encabronados por el retraso de DOS HORAS, que le reclamen a la vieja hijaputa que esta en la cocina!!!..."


----------



## gañan (28 Oct 2010)

En la consulta del medico:

-Señorita, usted esputa?

Sorprendida con la pregunta la chica contesta:

-No, soy cartera.



No es un chiste, le ocurrio a una compañera que tuve.


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2010)

Uno que fué a por uvas::rolleye:

Anoche mi madre y yo estábamos sentados en la sala hablando de cosas de la vida.... entre otras.... estábamos hablando del tema de vivir/ morir.

Le dije:"Mamá, nunca me dejes vivir en estado vegetativo, dependiendo de máquinas y líquidos de una botella. Si me ves en ese estado, desenchufa los artefactos que me mantienen vivo. "PREFIERO MORIR".

!!!Entonces, mi madre se levantó con cara de admiración.... Y me desenchufó el televisor, el DVD, EL CABLE DE INTERNET, EL PC, EL MP3, LA PLAY-2, LA PSP, LA WII, EL TELÉFONO FIJO, ME QUITÓ EL MÓVIL, LA IPOD, EL BLACKBERRY Y ME TIRÓ TODAS LAS CERVEZAS!!!

!! LA MADRE QUE LA PARIÓ !! !! CASI ME MUERO!!!


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2010)

CARTA A LOS REYES MAGOS:

Queridos Reyes Magos: 

Este año quiero que me traigáis una cazadora militar, unos pantalones de color verde con la bandera española a ambos lados, una cadena metálica bien gorda, un puño americano, una maquinilla de afeitar, una porra metálica con uno de los extremos afilados, una navaja multiusos, un perro rottweiler bien fornido.... y, si tiene cojones, que me lo traiga *Baltasar*


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2010)

Una profesora universitaria estaba acabando de dar las últimas informaciones a sus alumnos sobre el examen final que harían al día siguiente.

Terminó diciendo que no habría excusas para quien no acudiese al examen, a menos que se tratase de un accidente grave, enfermedad o muerte de algún pariente próximo.

Un gracioso que estaba sentado al fondo de la clase
preguntó con ese típico aire de cinismo:

-De entre esos motivos justificantes.... ¿podemos incluir el de extremo cansancio por actividad sexual?

La clase explotó de risas mientras que la profesora aguardaba pacientemente a que todos se callasen.

Entonces ella miró al payaso y le respondió:

-Eso no es un motivo justificativo. Como la prueba será tipo test usted puede venir y escribir con la otra mano o puede usted contestar de pie, si es que no puede sentarse.


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2010)

*La calculadora del gitano *Jojojojojojojojojojojo...Es que me lo estoy imaginando y me descojono, jojojojo...::

Esto es un gitano que va conduciendo y le para la policía.

-¿Puede enseñarme el maletero por favor?-le dice el policía.

El policía se sorprende al ver que hay una pistola y le dice:

-¿Pero que lleva ahí señor?

-Una calculadora, le contesta el gitano.

-¡Pero no ve que es una pistola! sigue diciendo el policía cada vez más nervioso...

Y le dice el gitano gritando:

-Mi primo el Richarl me ha dicho que servía para ajustar cuentas


----------



## Tony Soprano (29 Oct 2010)

No sé si estará posteado o que... pero ahi va. 


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x8iE_OFhuR0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x8iE_OFhuR0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Bokeron (6 Nov 2010)

En la funeraria un gitano pregunta:
-¿Y, de qué murió pues el Manuel? Y otro le contesta: 
-Creo que de una pelea; porque afuera dice SEPELIO, pero no dice con quién!!


----------



## barullo (8 Nov 2010)

El penúltimo chiste, muy de actualidad por aquí...

Unos amigos que se encuentran por la calle:

-Coño manolo, cuánto tiempo...

-Joder, Torcuato, ¿Qué es de tu vida?

-Buaah, lo de siempre, de casa al trabajo, y del trabajo a casa: una puta mierda...En cambio a ti te ha ido mucho mejor, ¿no? oí que te tocaron los ciegos...

-En efecto, y ahora me paso el año de viaje en viaje, viviendo la vida...

-Qué envidia...

-Sí, mira y del último viaje a Thailandia me he traido un recuerdo muy peculiar: un caiman que la chupa...

-¿Qué dices? ¿cómo te la va a chupar? te la arrancaría o apretaría demasiado...

-Que vaaaa...Está entrenado para ello por unos nativos, si noto que empieza a apretar demasiado le arreo con la zapatilla en la cabeza y suelta...Me ha costado 120.000 pavos, qué te crees...

-No me lo puedo creer, Manolo...

-Vente conmigo a mi casa y lo ves...

Total que se van para allá, y una vez en el salón, Manolo trae el caimán, se sienta en un sofá, se baja la bragueta y le enseña el nardo al caimán...

-Caimán, venga a chupar...

Y el caimán que se amorra ante los atonitos ojos de Torcuato...

Al poco tiempo, el caimán empieza a apretar y Manolo le atiza en la cabeza con la zapatilla...Zas!!

-¿Qué, Torcuato, quieres probar?

-Vale, vale, pero a mí no me des con la zapatilla...


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2010)

Dios creó el HOMBRE y luego creó la MUJER.

Más tarde...

-EL HOMBRE descubrió EL CRISTAL e inventó LA BOTELLA.
- LA MUJER tomó EL CRISTAL e inventó EL ESPEJO.
-EL HOMBRE descubrió LA BARAJA y ahí mismo inventó EL JUEGO.
- LA MUJER agarró LA BARAJA e inventó LA BRUJERÍA.
-EL HOMBRE descubrió LA PALABRA e inventó LA CONVERSACIÓN.
- LA MUJER transformó LA CONVERSACIÓN y ahí mismo inventó EL COTILLEO.
-EL HOMBRE descubrió EL DINERO e inventó EL COMERCIO.
- LA MUJER descubrió EL COMERCIO e inventó EL CRÉDITO.


-EL HOMBRE descubrió LAS TRANSACCIONES y creó LAS TARJETAS DE CRÉDITO.
- LA MUJER descubrió LAS TARJETAS DE CRÉDITO y ahí la cagamos.


-EL HOMBRE descubrió EL TRABAJO e inventó EL SALARIO.
- LA MUJER descubrió EL SALARIO y ahí la cagamos de nuevo.


-EL HOMBRE descubrió a LA MUJER e inventó EL SEXO.
- LA MUJER descubrió EL SEXO e inventó EL MATRIMONIO ¡Y ahí la terminamos de cagar!


-DESPUÉS DE ESO, EL HOMBRE SE ACOJONÓ Y NO INVENTÓ NADA MÁS.


----------



## alapues (9 Nov 2010)

En un pueblo de una pequeña comarca gallega, un campesino llega al almacén del pueblo en un crudo día de invierno, con una tremenda helada, y un frío que te podrías reír de Siberia. 

- Manuel, le dice al dueño, quiero que me vendas una de esas bolsas de goma que se le pone agua caliente adentro para calentar la cama y tener los pies calientes. 

- Coño, Ramón, que mala suerte la tuya; justamente esta mañana le vendí la ultima a María. la de la casa de Cosio. 
- Ramón, puteando, ¿que hago yo ahora con el frío que hace por la noche? 

- No te preocupes hombre, yo te prestaré mi gato. 
- ¿Tu gato? 

- Mi gato es gordito, te lo colocas en los pies dentro de la cama y verás que calorcito que te da toda la noche.
- El martes volveré a tener bolsas así que vienes por una y me lo devuelves. 

- Bueno, gracias Manuel. 
Ramón toma el gato y se dirige a su casa. 
El día siguiente se aparece Ramón con la cara desfigurada por los rasguños, en la tienda de Manuel. 

- Manuel vengo a devolverte este gato de mierda y te lo puedes meter por el culo. Mira como me dejó el malparido. 
- Pero Ramón, ¿que pasó? si es lo más manso que hay. 

- ¿Manso?......la madre que lo parió, el embudo en el culo se lo aguantó, pero cuando empecé a echarle el agua hirviendo se puso como loco...


----------



## Lone Star (10 Nov 2010)

Sube un borracho al autobús y grita:

"¡¡¡los de atrás sois una pandilla de cabrones, los que estáis en medio unos maricones y los de delante sois todos unos hijos de puta!!!"...

El conductor da un frenazo y agarra al borracho por las solapas diciéndole:

"a ver, repíteme, si tienes huevos, quienes son los hijos de puta, los cabrones y los maricones..."

el borracho, serio, le responde:

" que coño voy a saber... Con el frenazo que has dado ¡¡¡me los has mezclado a todos!!!.


----------



## Bokeron (20 Nov 2010)

Una noche, un señor elegantemente vestido, detiene un taxi y pide al chofer lo lleve a su residencia. En la mitad del camino ve a
una señora muy bien arreglada entrando a un Night Club de LIGUES Y POLVOS LIGEROS.
La mujer le pareció familiar, por lo que pide al taxista que diera la vuelta y se parase en el aparcamiento del local.

Una vez allí, sacó un fajo de billetes y le dijo al taxista :
Aquí tienes mil dólares! Te los ganas si sacas a la mujer vestida de rojo que acaba de entrar a ese sitio, pero eso sí: A patada limpia!!.... Sin contemplación!. Esa desgraciada es mi esposa.

El taxista, que jamás había visto tanto dinero junto, acepta y se mete al Night Club. A los diez minutos el taxista sale con una mujer
arrastrándola por los cabellos, toda golpeada y diciéndole cuanto improperio puedan imaginarse. El señor echa una ojeada y se
da cuenta que la señora está vestida de verde, y sale corriendo a detener al taxista por el error cometido.

- Pare señor, pare!! !Esa no es!..... Esa no es!
El taxista jadeando le responde: 
- Tranquilo amigo, que esta es la mía. Ahora voy por la suya!


----------



## Pio Pio (21 Nov 2010)

Un turista canadiense pregunta en una
tienda de música, en La Habana : 
- ¿Tiene la canción MORIR DE AMOR, por las
Hermanas Fabrisa, en 45 revoluciones? 
- No, pero tenemos MORIR DE HAMBRE, por los
Hermanos Castro, en una sola
revolución.


----------



## Bokeron (22 Nov 2010)

SOMETIDO A UN BREVE TEST COMPUESTO DE UNA SOLA PREGUNTA, PERO MUY, MUY IMPORTANTE!! ! NO DEBES CONTESTAR PRECIPITADAMENTE! !! 
DEBES REFLEXIONAR ANTES DE RESPONDER. RESPONDE CON SINCERIDAD Y PROBARÁS SU CATADURA MORAL. 
Recuerda que debes dar una respuesta instintiva, pero absolutamente verdadera!!! 
Desplaza el texto lentamente (esto es muy importante para la prueba). 
Estás en la Selva ,... 
Estás en mitad del caos producido por una inundación... 
Unas lluvias increíbles... 
Eres fotoreportero para CNN... 
y estás en medio de este fantástico desastre... 
la situación está al límite de la esperanza... 
Estás ahí intentando hacer las fotos más impresionantes. .. 
Alrededor tuyo el barro destruye casas, hace desaparecer personas... 
la furia de la naturaleza se manifiesta con una violencia inaudita...
arrasando todo a su paso... 
De repente, ves un minibús. 
Los pasajeros están luchando desesperadamente para no ser barridos por la corriente de fango, agua y piedra... 
Te acercas a ellos... 
Parecen personas importantes.. . 
Los reconoces ....
! ZAPATERO... PAJIN... DE LA VEGA... BLANCO... RUBALCABA... RAJOY... AZNAR... ARTUR MAS... CAMPS... ARENAS... CAROD ROVIRA...
Te dás cuenta de que la furia del río está a punto de arrastrarlos definitivamente… 
Tienes dos oportunidades: Salvarlos o hacer una foto!!! 
Salvarles la vida o ser autor de una foto como para premio Pulitzer... 
que le mostrará al mundo la muerte de varias personas de las màs controvertidas!!. 
AQUI VIENE LA PREGUNTA : 
(contesta sinceramente) 





























¿La sacas con flash o sin flash?


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Nov 2010)

Un pasajero le toca el hombro al taxista para hacerle una pregunta. 
El taxista grita, pierde el control del coche, casi choca con un camión, se sube a la acera y se mete en un escaparate haciendo pedazos los vidrios. 
Por un momento no se oye nada en el taxi, hasta que el taxista dice: 
- 'Mire amigo, jamás haga eso otra vez! Casi me mata del susto!' 
El pasajero le pide disculpas y le dice: 
- 'No pensé que se fuera a asustar tanto si le tocaba el hombro' 
El taxista le dice: 
- 'Lo que pasa es que es mi primer día de trabajo como taxista' 
- ¿Y qué hacía antes? 
- Fui chofer de carroza funeraria durante 25 años'


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Nov 2010)

MÉDICO DR MENDEZ
> INFORME

Estimado Sr. Zavala:

Tenemos buenas noticias para Ud., la mancha rosada del pene no era gangrena, sino lápiz labial.

Atentamente,

El Equipo de Patología

P.D.: Lamentamos la amputación.


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Nov 2010)

LIFTING
Una francesa se hace estirar todo: la nariz, la piel de la cara, etc. ....
Finalmente, el cirujano le pregunta:
- ¿Desea la señora algo más?
- Si. Quisiera tener los ojos más grandes y expresivos.
- Nada más fácil, señora. Enfermera: traiga la cuenta, por favor


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Nov 2010)

LA PLAQUITA
En el consultorio, el paciente le muestra a su médico los resultados 
de sus análisis. El médico los analiza con cara de preocupación y le dice al paciente:
- Vamos a tener que mandarle a hacer una plaquita...
- ¿De tórax, Doctor?
- Nop.... de mármol


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2010)

COLÓN ERA SOLTERO

Cristóbal Colón pudo descubrir América sólo porque......... ¡¡ERA SOLTERO!!
Si Cristóbal Colón hubiese tenido una esposa, habría tenido que oír lo siguiente:
-¿Y por qué tienes que ir tú? - ¿Y por qué no mandan a otro?

- ¡Todo lo ves redondo! ¿Estás loco o eres idiota?

- ¡No conoces ni a mi familia y vas a descubrir el nuevo mundo!

- ¿Y sólo van a viajar hombres? ¿Me crees entupida o que?

- ¿Y por qué no puedo ir yo si tú eres el jefe?

- ¡Mentiroso, ya no sabes qué inventar para estar fuera de la casa!

- ¿Y quién es esa tal María? ¿Y Qué Pinta? ¡Y la muy hija... y se hace la Santa!

- ¿Y dices que es una Niña?... ¡Vete a la m...!

- ¡Todo lo tenías planeado, maldito! Vas a encontrarte con unas indias ... me vas engañar

- ¿Qué la Reina Isabel va a vender sus joyas para que viajes? ¿Me crees tonta o qué?
¿Qué tienes con esa vieja? ¡¡LA MUY ZORRA!!

- ¡No permitiré que vayas a ningún lado!

- No va a pasar nada si el mundo sigue plano.
Así que no te vistas que ¡¡¡no vas!!!

Definitivamente ...
Colon ERA SOLTERO...


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Nov 2010)

..¿Sabéis por que el Papa es el trabajador más feliz del mundo?
Porque todas las mañanas lo primero que hace es ver a su jefe crucificado


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Nov 2010)

Una vieja, en mitad de un servicio religiosos se inclina y le dice al oído al esposo:
-“Me acabo de tirar un pedito silencioso. ¿Qué hago?...”
Y el marido le responde:
-“Ahora nada, pero cuando lleguemos a casa, cámbiale las pilas al audífono”


----------



## Pio Pio (28 Nov 2010)

Confusión telefónica 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Un hombre lleva a su mujer a una clínica para ser sometida a una intervención quirúrgica. Como fue una larga operación, el tipo regresa a su casa para atender a sus hijos que habían quedado solos. Más tarde, llama a la clínica para enterarse del resultado de la operación.

"Buenas tardes, ¿Quién habla?"

"Hola, ¿es la clínica?"

"Sí señor".

"Le habla Pedro Ripiales. Quiero saber cómo salió mi esposa..."

Pero en ese momento, el teléfono tiene un cruce con el de un taller de reparaciones que estaba hablando con un cliente por el arreglo de una motocicleta.

"Hola, hola, ¿me están oyendo?"

"Perfectamente, señor. En cosa de dos días se la entregaremos".

"Entonces, ¿todo va bien?"

"Sí, ¡pero qué problemático fue! La desmontamos toda por dentro. Tenía muchísimas cosas en mal estado, pero ya las cambiamos y dentro de dos días va a poder montarla".

"¿Montarla?"

"Sin miedo alguno. Le cortamos el tubo de admisión porque lo tenía muy largo. ¡Se ve que usted le da duro!"

"Pero, señor..."

"El desgaste de las paredes nos lo demuestra. Usted debería engrasarla más a menudo".

"¡Eso es demasiado señor!"

"Además, debo decirle que su pistón está muy usado. No vale nada. Como usted comprenderá, le introdujimos un pistón más grueso que el suyo y hemos quedado sorprendidos del resultado. También le ampliamos el tubo de escape que estaba abollado".

"¿Del escape?"

"Sí, por donde salen los gases. Estaba casi completamente tapado, pero ahora quedó que da gusto".

"¿Pero, qué mierda?"

"No se inquiete, que ahora todo marcha bien. Yo mismo la probé. Después la hemos montado siete y con todos se ha portado maravillosamente. .


----------



## temis2011 (28 Nov 2010)

Se encuentran José Luís Rodríguez Zapatero ZP, George Bush y la reina de Inglaterra en el infierno... Bush le contaba a la reina de Inglaterra que había un teléfono rojo en el infierno y que iba a hablar con el diablo para pedirle autorización para usarlo. Rápidamente, fue y le pidió al diablo permiso para hacer una llamada a los EEUU, para saber como quedaba el país después de su partida. El diablo le concedió la llamada y habló durante 2 minutos. Al colgar, el diablo le dijo que el costo de la llamada eran 3 millones de dólares, y Bush le pagó. 

Al enterarse de esto, la reina de Inglaterra quiso hacer lo mismo y llamó a Inglaterra durante 5 minutos. 

El diablo le pasó una cuenta de 10 millones de libras. 

ZP también sintió ganas de llamar a España para ver como había dejado el país, y habló durante 3 horas. Cuando colgó, el diablo le dijo que eran 25 céntimos de Euro. 

ZP se quedó atónito, pues había visto el costo de las llamadas de los demás, así que le preguntó por qué era tan barato llamar a España... Y el diablo le respondió: 

- Mira, muchacho :rolleye:, con la cantidad de parados, las huelgas, los problemas en los hospitales públicos, los problemas educativos, la falta de agua, la kale borroka, los independentismos de aldea, la inmigración, la falta de justicia, la desmembración del Estado, la impunidad y corrupción política, la inseguridad ciudadana, el desgobierno, los incendios, los moros, los rumanos, los socios de ERC, ETA, Cristina Narbona, los problemas de vivienda, la ministra Trujillo y el inefable Moratinos, España es un caos, un infierno... ¡Y de infierno a infierno la llamada es LOCAL!


----------



## Pio Pio (28 Nov 2010)

Una pareja está en el zoológico y pasan por la jaula del gorila macho. 
Jaime -dice la mujer- Sabes que los gorilas son los animales mas parecidos al ser humano en cuanto a su comportamiento? 
Observa le voy a enseñar un seno, aprovechando que no hay gente, y seguro que se va a excitar al igual que un hombre. 
Maria le muestra un seno y el gorila se empieza a excitar y comienza a mover las barras de la jaula. 
¿Ves? dice la mujer, ahora me doy cuenta por que eres así, los hombres no pueden controlar sus instintos animales al igual que el gorila. 
Jaime le dice: Ahora muéstrale los dos, a ver que pasa. La mujer le muestra los dos senos y el gorila se excita aun mas y se desespera por salir. Jaime le dice:Es increíble como reacciona el gorila, ahora súbete la falda y muéstrale el trasero a ver que pasa. La mujer se sube la falda y le muestra el trasero, a lo que el gorila completamente excitado rompe las barras de la jaula, agarra a la mujer y empieza a desnudarla. 
Jaime , ¿ que hago? Ayúdame
Y Jaime le dice: ahora, explícale al gorila... 
Que no tienes ganas 
Que te duele la cabeza 
Que estas cansada 
Que es muy tarde 
Que te considere 
Que estas deprimida
Que tienes el período
Que tienes mucho sueño 
Que sólo quieres un abrazo....


----------



## averaver_borrado (28 Nov 2010)

-esa chica medio borracha que te saluda ...la conoces?
-Sí Es una antigua novia mía... empezó a beber después de separarnos y, 
por lo que sé, nunca más ha vuelto a estar sobria.
-Dios mío!...nunca pensé que alguien pudiese celebrar algo tanto tiempo


----------



## averaver_borrado (28 Nov 2010)

- Oye, ¿por qué caminas con las piernas abiertas?
*- Porque tengo el colesterol muy alto.
*- Bueno, ¿y qué tiene que ver el colesterol con caminar de esa forma, hombre?
*- Es que el médico me dijo: 'Los huevos... ni tocarlos'!!!


----------



## averaver_borrado (28 Nov 2010)

fue uno el martes a la zapatería Después de probarse unos cuantos pares, eligió unos italianos, muy elegantes..*
Al entregárselos, el empleado le advirtió: - Señor, este tipo de zapato suele apretar bastante en los primeros cinco días.
- No hay problema, no los voy a usar hasta el domingo...*


----------



## averaver_borrado (28 Nov 2010)

Se muere el marido y se acerca un amigo a la viuda:*
- Lo siento.
- No, mejor déjalo acostado...*


----------



## Pio Pio (29 Nov 2010)

Bando municipal 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A todas aquellas parejas que sean sorprendidas en cines, parques, solares y callejones, así como otros lugares no detallados, serán multados según la siguiente norma: 

TARIFA 2010:

1.- Con la mano en el muslo...................................... 1.000 eur 
2.- Con aquello en la mano....................................... 1.500 eur
3.- Con la boca en aquello........................................ 2.500 eur 
4.- Con aquello en lo otro......................................... 3.000 eur 
5.- Con aquello dentro de lo otro............................... 3.500 eur 
6.- Con aquello fuera de lo otro (por tonto)................. 4.000 eur 
7.- Con aquello detrás de lo otro............................... 5.000 eur 

ACLARACIÓN DE LOS ENIGMAS:

¿Qué es "AQUELLO"? 

1.- No es murciélago, pero vive colgando.
2.- No es acordeón, pero se estira y se encoge.
3.- No piensa, pero tiene cabeza. 
4.- No es una palmera, pero tiene cocos.
5.- No pertenece a ningún club, pero se le llama miembro.
6.- No produce música, pero se denomina órgano. 
7.- No es caballero, pero se levanta ante las damas. 
8.- No es buitre, pero tiene pelos en el cuello.
9.- No es trompo, pero sirve para taladrar.

¿Qué es lo "OTRO"? 

1.- Es como una almeja, pero sin concha.
2.- Tiene labios, pero no dientes
3.- Es conejo que no corre, pero se corre. 
4.- No es pescado, pero huele a bacalao. 
5.- No es abanico, pero se abre. 
6.- No muerde, pero traga. 
7.- No tiene sanguijuelas, pero se desangra.
8.- No es vegetariano, pero come nabos. 
9.- No es aspiradora, pero absorbe polvo. 

Si con todo esto no ha encontrado la respuesta a sus dudas, infórmese en la secretaría del Ayuntamiento.


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Dic 2010)

Estaba una mujer haciendo uso de su amante, cuando oye que el marido abre la puerta.
- ¡Date prisa! -le dice al tipo- ¡quédate de pie en la esquina!...
Rápidamente, le frota aceite de bebé por todo el cuerpo y luego le espolvorea con polvos de talco.
- No te muevas hasta que te lo diga -le susurra ella-, simula que eres una estatua.
- ¿Que es esto, querida? -le pregunta el marido al entrar.
- ¡Oh, solo una estatua! -responde ella con naturalidad-. Los Pérez compraron una para su dormitorio. Me gustó tanto que compré una para nosotros también.
No se habló más sobre la estatua, ni siquiera por la noche cuando se metieron en la cama.
A las dos de la madrugada, el marido se levanta, va a la cocina, y vuelve con un sandwich y un vaso de leche.
- Toma -le dice a la "estatua"-, come algo. Yo me estuve como un idiota durante tres días en el dormitorio de los Pérez y nadie me ofreció siquiera un vaso de agua.


*****


Va un tipo al doctor por un problema de "demasiada virilidad"
- Doctor tengo un problema, llevo 8 años de casado y tengo 8 hijos y no quiero más, cada vez que follamos, otro hijo.
- Ya tengo la solución, CIRUGÍA!!
- Qué va a hacer ?
- Le vamos a cortar un testículo.
Al año siguiente:
- Doctor, otra vez el problema, se quedó embarazada!!.
- Ya tengo la solución, CIRUGÍA!!
- ¿Qué me va a hacer?
- Le vamos a cortar el otro testículo.
Al año siguiente:
- Doctor otra vez el problema, se quedó embarazada!!.
- Ya tengo la solución, CIRUGÍA!!
- ¿Qué me va a hacer?, ¡¡ ya no tengo testículos !!
-¡Le vamos a cortar los cuernos!


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (12 Dic 2010)

¿En qué se parecen una lavadora y una criada?



Spoiler



Les echas un polvo y te lavan la ropa


----------



## Pio Pio (13 Dic 2010)

El marido agonizante:
- María, promete que cuando me muera te casarás con Antonio.
- ¿Pero, si es tu peor enemigo?
- ¡Pues por eso, que se joda!


----------



## barullo (21 Dic 2010)

Dos mujeres conversando:

- ¿Cómo te fue ayer?.

- ¡¡Una catástrofe!!, mi marido llegó a casa del trabajo, cenó en tres minutos, después tuvimos relaciones sexuales en cuatro minutos y a los dos minutos, ya estaba dormido!. Y tu día, ¿cómo fue?.

- ¡¡Ha sido fantástico!!. Mi marido llegó a casa y me llevó a cenar, luego caminamos bajo las estrellas durante una hora hasta que llegamos a casa. Después de una hora de juego amoroso, a la luz de las velas, tuvimos relaciones sexuales durante una hora y hablamos luego más de una hora!. 


Los dos maridos correspondientes opinan:

- ¿Qué tal ayer?.

- ¡¡Cojonudo!!, llegué a casa y la cena estaba en la mesa, cenamos, echamos un polvo y me dormí como una piedra. ¿Y tú?.

- ¡¡Un desastre!!, llegué a casa cansadísimo, no había luz, tuve que llevar a mi mujer a cenar afuera, la comida era una basura y carísima, tan cara que no tuve dinero para pagar el taxi de regreso. Fuimos andando hasta casa, cuando llegamos, todavía no había electricidad, y encendimos las velas. Estaba tan estresado que necesite una hora para tener una erección y otra para alcanzar el orgasmo. Con todo eso me desvelé y tuve que soportar a mi mujer hablando durante otra hora.


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Dic 2010)

Un hombre conoció a una hermosa mujer y decidió casarse con ella. 

Ella le dice: 
- ¡Pero, no sabemos nada el uno del otro! 
Y él responde: 
- No es problema, nos iremos conociendo con el tiempo. 

Ella accedió.

Se casaron y se fueron de luna de miel a un lujoso resort.
Una mañana, estaban tumbados junto a la piscina cuando él se levantó, subió
a un trampolín de 10 metros, realizó una perfecta
demostración, de todos los saltos que existen y luego volvió junto a su esposa. 

Ella le dice: - ¡Ha sido increíble! 

Y él responde: 
- Fui campeón olímpico de saltos de trampolín.
Ya te dije que nos conoceríamos con el tiempo'.

En esto ella se levanta, entra en la piscina y empieza a nadar, ida y vuelta
a una velocidad impresionante.
Después de 30 vueltas, sale del agua y se tumba junto al marido. 

Él dice: 
- ¡Estoy sorprendido! ¿Fuiste nadadora olímpica ? 
Y ella contesta: 
- No. Fuí puta en Venecia y atendía a domicilio...


----------



## barullo (29 Dic 2010)

-Hoyga Tata...Nesecito un reló...

-¿Pa' qué quieres un reló m'hijo? en el campo ni falta que hace, puee...

-No, Tata, no...Lo quiero pa cuando salgo por las nohecitas con la Martita...

-Pero m' hijo, Usté conoce los luceros de la noche...Usté puede leer la hora en ellos...

-No Tata, no...! Mire, en las nochecitas questán reestrelladas caminamo de la mano, oigo rebién los grillos, oigo como las plantitas se mueven con el viento...La Martita huele a jabón y yerbas silvestres...

Tonce nos sentamos a la orillita' el rio, Tata...La empiezo a besar...Le acaricio su carita, sus hombros, Tata...

Tonces rodamos por el pasto, Tata! Quito su ropa, sus enaguas, todito, Tata...

Nos quedamos en cueros, Tata, y ya cuando la luna ilumina su cuerpo, me subo encima d'ella, le beso en el cuello...Ella respira fuerte, gime, se queja, jadea, y tonce me dice:

-"Damelaora...!!! Juan, damelaora...!!!"

-Y yo sin reló, tata...


----------



## Pio Pio (29 Dic 2010)

Tía Teresa, ¿para qué te pintas? 
- Para estar mas guapa. 
- ¿Y tarda mucho en hacer efecto?

_________________






















Después de 20 años de casados, una pareja estaba acostada en la cama una noche, cuando la esposa sintió a su marido acariciarle de una manera que no lo había hecho en bastante tiempo.

Sus caricias eran muy sensuales, empezando por la nuca hasta llegar a su espalda. Después acarició sus hombros, bajando lentamente hacia sus senos y parando justo después de su ombligo. Después puso su mano en el interior de su brazo izquierdo, acariciando el lado de su seno, bajando por su costado, sobre la nalga hasta llegar a la pantorrilla.
Siguió hacia arriba por el interior de su pierna parándose en la ingle.
Repitió, las mismas caricias en el lado derecho y de repente se paró, se dió la vuelta y se puso a ver la televisión.

La esposa, que estaba muy excitada, le preguntó con una voz muy dulce:
¿por qué paraste? 

Y él le respondió: "Ya encontré el mando













- Mamá, mamá, papá se ha muerto encima de la criada. 
Y llega la hermanita: 
- Di que es mentira, que todavía mueve el culo.

_________________


----------



## rem777 (29 Dic 2010)

En realidad no es un chiste, sino una historia real:

Pedro Muñoz Seca fue detenido en Barcelona al estallar la Guerra Civil y llevado a Madrid donde estuvo preso. Finalmente fue conducido como tantos otros hasta Paracuellos del Jarama para ser asesinado. Cuando estaba preso, según parece, les dijo a sus captores: “Podréis quitarme la cartera, podréis quitarme las monedas que llevo encima, podréis quitarme el reloj de mi muñeca y las llaves que llevo en el bolsillo, me podréis quitar todo, la familia, la libertad, mis bienes, podréis quitarme hasta la vida; sólo hay una cosa que no podréis quitarme por mucho empeño que pongáis: ...el miedo que tengo.”

Humorista de ley hasta los últimos momentos, dirigió estas palabras al pelotón de fusilamiento: «Me temo que ustedes no tienen intención de incluirme en su círculo de amistades»


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Ene 2011)

Una vieja en la comisaría: 
- Oficial!, oficial!... me acaba de violar un empleado público! 
- Pero... ¿cómo sabe que era un empleado público? 
- Porque tuve que hacerlo todo yo.::


----------



## hostage (4 Ene 2011)

CASO VERIDICO



Cuidado, que no os pase como a mí. Os aviso de una estafa que están 
realizando estos días en todos los mercadonas de España y en la que 
están cayendo bastante gente. La hacen en el parking.

Así funciona el timo: Dos chicas muy guapas de entre 28 y 30 años se 
acercan al coche mientras estas colocando en el maletero tus compras 
del centro comercial. Entonces empiezan a limpiarte el parabrisas con 
esponjas mientras se mojan aposta sus ajustadas camisas haciendo gala 
de sus curvas y lanzandote todo tipo de puntas sensuales.

Cuando al final, para darles las gracias, intentas darles una propina 
ellas renuncian y piden en cambio que las lleves a la Plaza Mayor . Si 
aceptas suben y se sientan en los asientos posteriores. Mientras 
conduces empiezan a hacerte miles de halagos y comienzan a masajearte, 
unos masajes tan bien hechos que te es imposible negarte.

Cuando llegas a tu destino, una de ellas, haciéndose la agradecida, se 
sube en el asiento anterior y te echa un polvo bestial con un arte que 
te es imposible negarte, mientras la otra, sin darte cuenta te roba la 
bolsa del pan y los yogures.

Con este ingenioso sistema me han robado la compra el martes, el 
miércoles, dos veces el jueves, otra vez el sábado y probablemente 
también mañana por la tarde.

Adios, me voy a comprar .


----------



## hostage (4 Ene 2011)

En un pueblo de una pequeña comarca gallega, un campesino llega al almacén del pueblo en un crudo día de invierno, con una tremenda helada, y un frío que te podrías reír de Siberia. 

- Manuel, le dice al dueño, quiero que me vendas una de esas bolsas de goma que se le pone agua caliente adentro para calentar la cama y tener los pies calientes. 

- Coño, Ramón, que mala suerte la tuya; justamente esta mañana le vendí la ultima a María. la de la casa de Cosio. 
- Ramón, puteando, ¿que hago yo ahora con el frío que hace por la noche? 

- No te preocupes hombre, yo te prestaré mi gato. 
- ¿Tu gato? 

- Mi gato es gordito, te lo colocas en los pies dentro de la cama y verás que calorcito que te da toda la noche.
- El martes volveré a tener bolsas así que vienes por una y me lo devuelves. 

- Bueno, gracias Manuel. 
Ramón toma el gato y se dirige a su casa. 
El día siguiente se aparece Ramón con la cara desfigurada por los rasguños, en la tienda de Manuel. 

- Manuel vengo a devolverte este gato de mierda y te lo puedes meter por el culo. Mira como me dejó el malparido. 
- Pero Ramón, ¿que pasó? si es lo más manso que hay. 

- ¿Manso?......la madre que lo parió, el embudo en el culo se lo aguantó, pero cuando empecé a echarle el agua hirviendo se puso como loco...


----------



## hostage (4 Ene 2011)

Un hombre pequeño va en el ascensor cuando se monta un negro tremendo al lado suyo.



Este mira al hombrecillo y ofreciéndole la mano, le dice:
- 2,10 metros , 125 kilos, un pene de 30 cm , dos testículos de 200 gramos cada uno. Cubano. Mi nombre: Dante Lapuerta.


El hombrecillo se desmaya y el hombre negro, sorprendido, le levanta y le despierta abofeteándole. Entonces le pregunta:
- ¿Tienes algún problema?


A lo que el hombrecillo le contesta:
- ¿Podría repetir despacio lo que ha dicho?


El negro le mira desde arriba y le vuelve a decir:
- 2,10 metros , 125 kilos, un pene de 30 cm , dos
testículos de 200 gramos cada uno. Cubano. Mi nombre: Dante Lapuerta.


- Gracias Dios mío, pensé que habías dicho 'Date la vuelta'.
__________________


----------



## hostage (4 Ene 2011)

Chiste del gitano

** NOTA PARA LOS NO ANDALUCES: Naranja "guachi" o "guachintona". Dicese de la naranja de mesa denominada Navelina

EL GITANO QUE ESTABA PARADO Y SE PONE A ROBAR NARANJAS AMARGAS PARA DESPUÉS VENDERLAS COMO NARANJAS GUACHINTONAS POR LA CALLE.

TODOS LOS DÍAS IBA CAMBIANDO DE SITIO PARA QUE NO LE PILLARAN DE QUE ERAN NARANJAS AMARGAS EN LUGAR DE DULCES.


CUANDO UN DIA SE PONE A PREGONAR : “NARAHAS GUACHI MU RICAS..!!! ¿QUIEN QUIERE NARANHAS GUACHI? BARATAS A 3 KILOS POR 1 € SÓLO..!!! QUE ME LAS QUITAN DE LAS MANOS..!!!

A ESTO QUE PASA UN SEÑOR CON SU HIJO Y LE DICE AL GITANO : ¿ESTAN BUENAS LAS NARANJAS? 

GUENÍSIMAS, SUPER DURSES ..!!! CONTESTA EL GITANO… 

PUES DELE A PROBAR A MI HIJO A VER QUE TAL, DICE EL SEÑOR 

A ESTO QUE EL HIJO PRUEBAS UN GAJO Y LE DICE AL GITANO… ¡ME CAGO EN TU PUTA MADRE..!!! ...CAYENDOLE DOS LAGRIMONES COMO DOS OLLAS EXPRES. 
EL GITANO LE DICE AL PADRE : ES DELICAO ER NIÑO ¿NO? 

Y CONTESTA EL PADRE : DELICADO, NO…. ERA MUDO


----------



## Pio Pio (14 Ene 2011)

Un tío va conduciendo por la AP7, en eso ve a alguien en la cuneta, retorcido de dolor. 

- ¡¡¡Alberto!!! ¡¡pero si es Alberto!!! ¿qué le habrá pasado??... 

Detiene el vehículo y baja... 

- Alberto, amigo!! Qué pasó? 

- Mira !!!!! ... dice Alberto, señalando algo y continuando con su terrible gesto de dolor... 

Y ahí yace, hecho una pelota de hierros retorcidos, un impresionante Ferrari... 

- Pero Albertin querido!!! Si con el dinero que tienes, te puedes comprar 10 coches como ese. Vamos amigo!!! 

- No..., mira adentro !!!!!!! .. - dice Alberto mientras sigue retorcido de dolor sobre sí mismo. 

Y al mirar adentro del Ferrari... ve una rubia impresionante, hecha una pasa... 

- Bueno... Alberto... pero tú puede conseguir 10 Ferraris y 100 rubias como ésa, vamos!!! Arriba el ánimo!!! 

- No, mira adentro !!!!!! ... mira adentro !!!!! ... de la boca de la rubia !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hostage (14 Ene 2011)

Una excursión de bizcos en autobus ;

dice el guía :

Atención señoras y sres , si miran ustedes a la izquierda , a la derecha verán el coliseo .


----------



## cocinerobasura (14 Ene 2011)

- Papa, como se sabe si uno esta borracho?

- Ves esas dos personas que vienen por allí, si estuviera borracho veria cuatro.

- Papa, por allí solo viene una.


----------



## hostage (15 Ene 2011)

3ª Guerra Mundial

George W. Bush y Tony Blair están en una cena en la Casa Blanca.
Un invitado se acerca y les pregunta:
- ¿De qué están hablando?
- Estamos haciendo planes para la tercera Guerra Mundial, - dice Bush.
- ¿Y cuáles son esos planes?, - dice el invitado.
- Vamos a matar 14 millones de moros de mierda y 1 dentista, - contesta Bush.
El invitado los mira confundido y pregunta:
- ¿Un dentista?.... ¿Por qué van a matar a un dentista?
- Bush le da una palmada en la espalda a Blair y le dice:
- ¿Qué te dije? ¡Nadie va a preguntar por los moros!


----------



## hostage (15 Ene 2011)

Colección de preguntas y respuestas hechas en juicios. 
Son totalmente verídicas, se han publicado en la revista que edita el colegio de abogados de Madrid.

¿Estaba usted presente cuando le tomaron la foto?
¿Estaba usted solo o era el único?
¿Fue usted, o su hermano mayor, el que murió en la guerra?
¿A qué distancia estaban uno del otro los vehículos en el momento de la colisión?
¿Él le mató a usted?
Usted estuvo allí hasta que se marchó, ¿no es cierto?
Pregunta: Doctor, ¿cuántas autopsias ha realizado usted sobre personas fallecidas?
Respuesta: Todas mis autopsias las realice sobre personas fallecidas.
Pregunta: Cada una de sus respuestas debe ser verbal, ¿de acuerdo? ¿a qué escuela fue usted?
Respuesta: Verbal (risas en la sala)
Pregunta: ¿recuerda a la hora que examinó el cadáver?
Respuesta: la autopsia comenzo alrededor de las 8.30
Pregunta: ¿El señor Pérez estaba muerto en ese momento?
Respuesta: no, estaba sentado en la mesa preguntándome por que estaba yo haciéndole la autopsia. (Alboroto en la sala, el juez tiene que poner orden).
Pregunta: Doctor, ¿antes de realizar la autopsia comprobó si había pulso?
Respuesta: No
Pregunta: ¿Verificó la presión sanguínea?
Respuesta: No
Pregunta: ¿Verificó si había respiración?
Respuesta: No
Pregunta: Entonces, ¿es posible que el paciente estuviera vivo cuando usted comenzó la autopsia?
Respuesta: no
Pregunta: ¿Cómo puede estar usted tan seguro, Doctor?
Respuesta: Por que su cerebro estaba sobre mi mesa, en un tarro.
Pregunta: ¿Pero podría, no obstante, haber estado vivo el paciente?
Respuesta: Es posible que hubiera estado vivo y ejerciendo de abogado en alguna parte.
__________________


----------



## cocinerobasura (15 Ene 2011)

Esto era un libro de matematicas que se suicidó porque tenía muchos problemas.


----------



## barullo (15 Ene 2011)

Llega una señora a conversar con el cura párroco:

-'Padre, tengo un problema!'

-'Dime, ¿Cuál es tu problema, hija?'

-'Fíjese padre que tengo dos loritas, bonitas, pero lo único que saben
decir es:'Hola somos prostitutas, ¿Quieres divertirte un rato?'

Le contesta el cura:
-'Eso está muy mal hija, pero le propongo algo.
Yo tengo un par de pericos a los que he enseñado a rezar;
Tráigame sus loritas, las ponemos en la misma jaula con mis pericos y ellos
les enseñarán bien, y así se les quitará lo mal habladas.'

La señora, encantada con la idea, le lleva las loritas al día siguiente.

Al llegar con las loritas ve que los pericos del Padre están en su jaula
concentrados rezando el rosario.
Meten a las loritas a la jaula y fieles a su costumbre estas dicen:

-'Hola somos prostitutas. ¿Quieres divertirte un rato?
Y uno de los pericos contesta:

-'Hermanos, guarden los rosarios y cierren los libros... nuestras oraciones
han sido escuchadas:
¡LLEGARON LAS PUTAS!


----------



## Pio Pio (20 Ene 2011)

El dentista le explica al hombre que debía extraerle la muela
para lo que lo iba a anestesiar, comienza a preparar la
jeringa cuando el hombre lo interrumpe:
-Nada de agujas, yo tengo pánico a las agujas...
-Bueno,dice el dentista, vamos a anestesiar con un poco de gas.
-No doctor...no soporto tener la máscara de gas en la cara...
El dentista trae una pastilla y se la da al paciente,
que se la toma sin protestar
-Con las pastillas no hay problemas...¿que es lo que acabo de tomar?
-Viagra..... -dice el dentista. 
Viagra?...¿para qué me dio Viagra?
- Para que tenga de donde agarrarse mientras le saco la muela sin anestesia!


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (20 Ene 2011)

Uno echando un polvo con su mujer de repente se queda inmóvil y sigue así durante un rato.
Ella: ¿Por qué te has parado?
Él: He visto un vídeo de técnicas sexuales en internet, ésta se llama buffering.


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Feb 2011)

Otro chiste, este es de una tía que se va de copas 

ANOCHE SALÍ CON MIS AMIGAS A UNA 'REUNIÓN'. 
COMENTÉ A MI MARIDO QUE REGRESARÍA A CASA A LAS 12 EN PUNTO. 'TE LO PROMETO', LE DIJE. 


PERO LA 'REUNIÓN' ESTUVO MUUUUUUY BIEN, COPITAS, BAILECITO, MÁS COPITAS...Y SE ME FUE LA HORA.

RESULTA QUE LLEGUÉ A CASA A LAS 3 LA MADRUGADA COMPLETAMENTE BORRACHA. 


AL ENTRAR EN CASA, EL RELOJ DE CUCO HIZO 'CU-CU' TRES VECES. 


AL DARME CUENTA QUE MI MARIDO SE IBA A DESPERTAR POR EL RUIDO, COMO PUDE GRITÉ ''CU-CU'' OTRAS 9 VECES MÁS ... 


¡¡¡ ME QUEDÉ TAN ORGULLOSA Y SATISFECHA POR HABER TENIDO DE PRONTO, AUNQUE BORRACHA, UNA IDEA TAN BUENA PARA EVITAR UNA PELEA CON MI MARIDO...!!! 


ME ACOSTÉ DE LO MÁS TRANQUILA PENSANDO EN LO INTELIGENTE Y LISTA QUE SOY. 


POR LA MAÑANA , DURANTE EL DESAYUNO, MI MARIDO ME PREGUNTÓ A QUÉ HORA HABÍA LLEGADO Y LE CONTESTÉ QUE HABÍA LLEGADO A LAS 12 EN PUNTO, TAL Y COMO LE HABÍA PROMETIDO. 


ÉL, DE MOMENTO, NO DIJO NADA NI ME PARECIÓ DESCONFIADO 'QUÉ BIENNNNN...! 


¡SALVADAA!' -PENSÉ YO.. 


ENTONCES ÉL ME DIJO: 


'POR CIERTO...DEBEMOS CAMBIAR NUESTRO RELOJ DE CUCO.' 


LE PREGUNTÉ TEMBLOROSA, '¿SÍIII? ¿Y POR QUÉ, MI AMOR?' 


Y ME DIJO: 'BUENO, ANOCHE EL RELOJ HIZO 'CU-CU' TRES VECES..... 
LUEGO, NO SÉ CÓMO, GRITÓ '¡¡HOSTIAPUTA!!'...... DESPUÉS HIZO 'CU-CU' CUATRO VECES MÁS..... VOMITÓ EN EL PASILLO...... HIZO 'CU-CU' OTRAS TRES VECES..... SE RETORCIÓ DE LA RISA , Y OTRA VEZ HIZO 'CU-CU'.....SALIÓ CORRIENDO, PISÓ AL GATO, ROMPIÓ LA MESITA DE LA ESQUINA DE LA SALA , SE ACOSTÓ A MI LADO DANDO EL ÚLTIMO 'CU-CU', SE TIRÓ UN PEDO Y SE DURMIÓ.


----------



## Kategorie C (6 Feb 2011)

Una pareja haciendo el 69:
-¡Coño! ¡¡¡Se ha muerto el arzobispo de Toledo!!!
-Pero Manolo, qué dices, ¿¿¿a qué viene eso ahora??? 
-Tú y tu puta manía de limpiarte el culo con papel de periódico, so guarra.


----------



## barullo (8 Feb 2011)

Ains el amor...

Ahora que viene San Valentín, es tiempo de romanticismo y poesia:


ELLA LE ENVIA UN SMS AL MÓVIL DE SU NOVIO:


Mi amor:
Si estas durmiendo mándame tus sueños.
Si estas riendo mándame tu sonrisa.
Si estas llorando mándame tus lágrimas.
TE AMO!!!





ÉL LE RESPONDE:



Mi amor; 

Estoy cagando... ¿Te mando algo?


----------



## barullo (8 Feb 2011)

Más amol:

Llega un tio a su casa, de madrugada y cayéndose de borracho, y le dice con voz estropajosa a su mujer:

-Berta... !!! Voy a amarte!!!!

-¡¡¡Como si vas a Júpiter, asqueroso, pero a mí déjame dormir!!!


----------



## rem777 (16 Feb 2011)

CASOS VERIDICOS DE JUICIOS EN LOS USA (no son chistes, son reales):

No soy un experto en estos temas, pero resulta que en los EEUU, cualquier persona puede demandar a quien le parezca y el juzgado de turno está obligado a procesar al demandado y, en caso de no hacerlo, ha de justificar convenientemente su decisión.


- Un ciudadano norteamericano denunció a los extraterrestres que le habían abducido en su nave por haberle secuestrado y sustituido la mitad de su cerebro por circuitos integrados que lo habían convertido en un ser medio hombre-medio máquina. El juzgado no aceptó la tramitación de la denuncia porque... sólo las personas podían interponer una denuncia y este señor, al ser medio hombre-medio máquina ya no era una persona propiamente dicha. 

- A otro ciudadano de este país no se le ocurrió otra cosa que denunciar a Satanás por todo el mal que hay en el mundo. El juzgado denegó la tramitación de la denuncia porque... al desconocerse el domicilio del acusado, no se le podía notificar el auto del procedimiento.


----------



## hostage (16 Feb 2011)

Asaltan una joyería de madrugada en Oviedo y la "poli" necesita un
sospechoso.
> Entonces encuentran a un borracho cerca del lugar y lo llevan a comisaría.

> Allí lo bajan al sótano y un "poli" empieza a meterle la cabeza en un
> cubo
de agua.
> Cuando el borracho está casi sin aire, el" poli" le saca la cabeza y le
pregunta:
> -?dónde están las joyas?
> El borracho balbucea intentando coger aire y respirar, pero el "poli"
> repite la operación tres veces, hasta que la cuarta lo saca.
> El borracho, apunto de morir ahogado, empieza a jadear tomando aire y
> el "poli" repite:
> -¿Donde están las joyas?
> Y el borracho le contesta:
> ¡Cago en mi madre!, ¡contrata a un buzo, que yo no las veo!!


----------



## euriborfree (16 Feb 2011)

- Hola guapa ¿como te llamas?

- Me llamo Jara

- Mmmmmm Jara. Qué nombre tan exótico

- Pues jí


----------



## perezpzz (16 Feb 2011)

*Para el autor.*



luismarple dijo:


> Tengo un chiste nuevo!!



Hoy a una cajera del Lider le he dicho: " Horrorosa y de apellido Antipática " y me ha dado unas sonrisas de las buenas.


----------



## euriborfree (18 Feb 2011)

Hoy me levante temprano, me puse los calzoncillos largos, me vestí lentamente, hice café, agarre mis cañas de pescar, me fui silenciosamente al garaje, puse las cañas en la camioneta y procedí a sacarla del garaje bajo una lluvia torrencial.
Estaba toda la calle inundada y el viento gélido soplaba a 100 kph, así que volví a meter la camioneta en el garaje, puse la radio y me enteré de que el mal tiempo iba a durar todo el día. Entré de nuevo en mi casa, me desvestí silenciosamente y me deslicé dentro de la cama.
Despacito me acurruqué contra la espalda de mi mujer, puse mis manos en sus pechos y le susurré al oído: “El tiempo afuera está horrible”
Ella me contestó medio dormida, Ya lo sé. ¿Puedes creer que el bobo de mi marido se fué a pescar?


----------



## El Secretario (18 Feb 2011)

Este chiste me lo ha contado esta mañana un amigo cubano. 

Periodista entrevista a un cubano de la calle. 

-Oye mijo, ¿cómo es el pan en Cuba?

-¿En cuba?, en Cuba el pan es una puta mierda!!!

-¿Y fidel Castro?, (pregunta el periodista)

-¿Fidel Castro?, Fidel es....Y con una amplia sonrisa suelta:

Un trocito pan.


----------



## Al_solo_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

Dise: mamá ,mamá tengo sangre

y dise la vieha : te callas o te meto otra puñalá ,dehame oí a lasteban


----------



## Al_solo_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

Una familia media española en el 2016 en su guarida y llaman a la puerta y
dice el padre:¿Quien es? y contesta :¡¡El basurero!!
y dise el padre: POS DEJA TRES BOLSAS


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Mar 2011)

Una mujer va con su hijo en un taxi.
Durante el trayecto pasan por una calle llena de prostitutas, y el niño, desconociendo esta profesión, pregunta:
- Mamá ¿qué hace esa señora medio desnuda ahí ?
Y le responde la madre:
-Nada, seguramente es porque tiene calor…
El niño vuelve a preguntar:
-Mamá, ¿porqué paran los coches y se suben?
-Son amigos que las recogen. 

-Y mamá, ¿porqué hacen señas a todos los coches?
-Porque son muy simpáticas y les gusta saludar…… 

El taxista,ya cansado del niño,contesta:
-¡niño!, son pu-tas ¿entiendes?, p-u-t-a-s!!! 

El niño,desconcertado,pregunta:
-mamá, ¿qué es una puta?
-Verás hijo, una puta es un mujer que conoce a un hombre, se hacen muy muy amigos, se casan, y al cabo de un tiempo ¡tienen un hijo taxista!....


----------



## Alba-Luz (4 Mar 2011)

Dos bandidos llegan a una finca y entran en una pocilga, arrastrando a un tipo. Dentro se encuentra un negro de 1,90 m y 120 kg limpiándose las uñas con un cuchillo enorme. 
- Negro, el jefe pidió que le des por el culo a éste para que aprenda a no hacerse el macho con nuestra banda. 
- Dejadlo ahí en un rincón que más tarde me encargo de él. –respondió el negro. 
Cuando los dos bandidos se marchan, el tipo dice: 
- Por favor, señor Negro, no me haga eso, después de que me haya dado por culo mi vida será una ruina, estará acabada, tenga piedad, por el amor de Dios! 
- ¡Cállate la boca y quédate quietito ahí! –le increpó el negro. 
Al rato vuelven los bandidos con otro pobre hombre. 
– Negro, el jefe pidió que a éste le cortes las dos manos y le perfores los ojos, para que aprenda a no tocar el dinero de la venta de drogas. 
- Dejadlo ahí que dentro de un rato me encargo. 
Una hora después traen otro pobrecito. 
– Negro, a éste le cortas la verga y la lengua para que nunca más se meta con las mujeres del patrón. 
- Está bien, dejadlo ahí en el rincón con los otros. 
Finalmente, traen a otro. 
– Negro, a este lo cortas en pedacitos y le mandas cada pedacito para la familia. 
En ese momento, el primer tipo le dice al negro en voz bien baja: 
– Señor Negro, por favor no se vaya a confundir, recuerde que 
¡¡Yo soy el del culo!! 

Moraleja: 
A medida que conoces los problemas de los demás, te das cuenta que el tuyo no es tan grave!!


----------



## Alba-Luz (4 Mar 2011)

Una MUJER va entrando a un MOTEL con su AMANTE y ve saliendo al ESPOSO con otra y ella GRITA: 

¡Aajaaa! ¡¡¡ hijo de puta!!! !!!Mal parido!!! ¡¡Te pillé...... y me traje 1 testigo..!!


----------



## newdawnfades (4 Mar 2011)

Un tío que adora las motos harley decide comprarse una harley después de varios años de ahorros. Va al concesionario y pide al dependiente la mejor moto que tengan, y el vendedor se la enseña y al final lo convence y éste compra la moto, el vendedor le advierte de que tenga cuidado cuando llueva, porque el niquelado puede oxidarse, por lo que el vendedor le da un bote de vaselina para que impermeabilice la moto antes de las lluvias.

Entonces, el hombre se va tan feliz con su moto y se la enseña a su novia y le pide que vayan a probarla dando una vuelta los dos. Su novia le dice que darán la vuelta más tarde, porque tienen que ir por primera vez a comer a casa de sus padres. Pero avisa a su novio de una tradición familiar por la que el primero que hable después de comer es el que tiene que fregar los platos.

Cuando llegan a casa de los suegros del novio, éste aparca la moto fuera y entran, pero observa que en el fregadero hay una montaña de vajilla sin fregar. Comen tranquilamente y hablan durante la sobremesa, hasta que todos terminan y nadie dice una palabra. 

El novio, que quería dar una vuelta con su novia y vacilar de moto, se estaba hartando de esa incómoda situación, por lo que le da un beso a su novia para que alguien diga algo. Pero nadie dice nada. Entonces, le toca una teta a su novia, pero nadie dice nada. Ya un poco más cansado, coge a su novia, la pone sobre la mesa, y se la tira a lo bestia, pero nadie dice nada. 

Totalmente harto de esa situación, coge a la suegra, la pone sobre la mesa y se la tira más a lo bestia que a su novia, pero nadie dice nada. De repente, a lo lejos se escuchan rayos y empieza a llover. Entonces el novio se acuerda de la advertencia del dependiente del concesionario y saca la vaselina para recubrir la moto, pero el suegro cuando ve la vaselina, grita: “¡¡Tranquilo, tranquilo, ya friego yo los platos, tranquilo!!”.


----------



## perezpzz (5 Mar 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Tengo un chiste nuevo!!



La cajera del Lider tiene una niña, mientras me cobra le pregunto: Si ya tiene el cubo la pala y el flotador para llevarla a la Playa, ya falta poco.
Le digo: Que yo ya me he comprado una crema hidratante, que pone en el envase: Crema Hidratante para dar a la Madre cuando viene de la playa después de ducharse, que en el Lider no la tienen, ella contesta: Mi Madre y la respondo: Tu Madre y la mía también.


----------



## hostage (5 Mar 2011)

Un nuevo rico sufre un accidente de coche muy grave.
Tras varios dias en coma despierta rodeado de médicos y enfermeras ,
-donde estoy ? ¿que ha pasado ?

-ha sufrido vd. un accidente muy grave sr.

- ¿ y mi coche ? ¿como esta mi coche ? era un merdeces ultimo modelo 25 kilos me había costado

Los médicos y enfermeras se miran entre sí y le dicen :

-mire , suerte ha tenido que le hemos salvado la vida , ha estado a poco de irse pal otro barrio , ¿Sabe?

Y el tio erre que erre :

-¿pero me podran arreglar el coche ? ¿ Esta a salvo en un taller ?

De nuevo los médicos se miran y le dicen :

-nbo se preocupe más por el coche ya le hemos dicho que ha estado vd. muy grave , joder que le hemos cortado un brazo .

El nuevo rico se mira y ve que le falta el brazo izquierdo y dice :

- ¿ Y mi Rolex ? yo tenía un rolex ...


----------



## El Secretario (5 Mar 2011)

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img840.imageshack.us/i/vieta4.jpg/'><img src='http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/4325/vieta4.jpg' border='0'/></a>


----------



## temis2011 (5 Mar 2011)

El Secretario dijo:


> <a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img840.imageshack.us/i/vieta4.jpg/'><img src='http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/4325/vieta4.jpg' border='0'/></a>



Pobres funcionarios... ellos son los que van a pagar los platos :fiufiu:

Le dice un funcionario a otro:

¿quieres un café?






No... que me espabilo :|


ya sé que es malo lo contó Arguiñano


----------



## El Secretario (5 Mar 2011)

temis2011 dijo:


> Pobres funcionarios... ellos son los que van a pagar los platos :fiufiu:
> 
> Le dice un funcionario a otro:
> 
> ...





No te vas de Carnaval Themis?. :|

Tengo una faringitis de caballo, sino me iría aunque fuera a escupir confetti. 

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img846.imageshack.us/i/vieta15.jpg/'><img src='http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/5048/vieta15.jpg' border='0'/></a>


----------



## temis2011 (5 Mar 2011)

Si... pero más tarde, aunque no me disfrazó prefiero mirar :rolleye:,

Cuídate mucho


----------



## El Secretario (6 Mar 2011)

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img848.imageshack.us/i/vietaapache.jpg/'><img src='http://img848.imageshack.us/img848/2037/vietaapache.jpg' border='0'/></a>


----------



## El Secretario (7 Mar 2011)

No sé si va aquí esto.

Sale el retrato de un violador y parece el hermano gemelo del presentador. ::

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img854.imageshack.us/i/violador.jpg/'><img src='http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/3918/violador.jpg' border='0'/></a>


----------



## luismarple (21 Mar 2011)

perezpzz dijo:


> La cajera del Lider tiene una niña, mientras me cobra le pregunto: Si ya tiene el cubo la pala y el flotador para llevarla a la Playa, ya falta poco.
> Le digo: Que yo ya me he comprado una crema hidratante, que pone en el envase: Crema Hidratante para dar a la Madre cuando viene de la playa después de ducharse, que en el Lider no la tienen, ella contesta: Mi Madre y la respondo: Tu Madre y la mía también.



Qué pollas es esto??? llevo todo el fin de semana dándole vueltas y no hay por donde cogerlo!!

En serio, me rindo, explícamelo porque no he entendido nada.

Ya sabes, el que rie el último.... No ha pillado el chiste.


----------



## barullo (21 Mar 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Qué pollas es esto??? llevo todo el fin de semana dándole vueltas y no hay por donde cogerlo!!
> 
> En serio, me rindo, explícamelo porque no he entendido nada.
> 
> Ya sabes, el que rie el último.... No ha pillado el chiste.



Este si que es un chiste cojonudo:

El Luigimarple reflotando su hilo olvidado, y encima sin coscarse de nada...:rolleye:

...Danos un zans a toda la banda, rácano...::


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (25 Mar 2011)

TEORÍA DE LA RELATIVIDAD


Al final de la tarde, un ginecólogo espera a su última paciente...que no
llega.


Después de media hora de espera, supone que ya no vendrá y decide tomarse un
gin-tonic para relajarse antes de volver a casa. Se intala confortablemente
en una poltrona y empieza a leer un periódico, entonces suena el timbre de
la puerta.... Es la paciente que llega toda sofocada y pide disculpas por el
retraso.

- No tiene importancia - responde el médico - mire, yo estaba tomando un
gin-tonic mientras esperaba. ¿Quiere usted acompapñarme y tomar algo?

- Acepto con placer - responde la paciente aliviada - con el sofocon que
traigo...

Le sirve un vaso, se sienta frente a ella y empiezan a conversar sobre temas
banales....

De repente se oye un ruido de llaves en la puerta del consultorio. El médico
tiene un sobresalto, se levanta bruscamente y dice:



¡Mi mujer! Rápido, quítese la ropa y abra las piernas.



En la vida todo es relativo...


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (25 Mar 2011)

Un cojo y un gangoso acuden a un curandero para que les solucione sus males.
Curandero: que les ocurre?
Cojo: pues ya ve, que tengo una pata palo a ver si me la puede arreglar
Gangoso: io so gangagagoso
Curandero: no os preocupeis, yo os sanaré, id detrás de aquellas columnas y haced lo que yo os diga.
FIÚ FIÚ FUS FUS (sortilegio del curandero)
Curandero: ¡¡¡ COJO, LEVÁNTATE Y ANDA !!!!
(se oye un gran estruendo y el curandero se muestra sorprendido pero decide continuar)
¡¡¡ GANGOSO, HABLA !!!!!
Gangoso: e coo sa caio


----------



## barullo (3 Abr 2011)

Un tio estaba cortándose el pelo en una peluquería, días antes de hacer un viaje a Roma


Le mencionó el viaje al peluquero, el cual le dijo:


- ¿A Roma… por qué alguien querría ir a Roma?... Siempre está lleno de italianos que apestan. Estás loco si vas Roma… ¿Y en qué te vas a ir?


- Voy con Alitalia , - respondió el tipo. - Aprovechamos una gran oferta


- ¿Con Alitalia? - exclamó el peluquero. - ¡Esa mierda de aerolínea!... Sus aviones son viejos, sus azafatas feas y siempre llegan tarde. ¿Y dónde te vas a quedar en Roma?


- Vamos a estar en el Hotel Internacional Marriot


- ¿Esa mierda de hotel? Todo el mundo sabe que es el peor hotel de la ciudad... Las habitaciones son pequeñas, el servicio es malo y encima son careros!... ¿Y qué vas a hacer cuando estés por allí?


- Voy a ir al Vaticano y espero ver al Papa


- ¡Esta sí que es buena!, - se rió burlonamente el peluquero - Tú y un millón de personas más tratando de verlo. ¡Lo vas va a ver del tamaño de una hormiga!... Pero de todas maneras, te deseo mucha suerte en tu viaje. La vas a necesitar


Pasó un mes y el tipo volvió por su corte de pelo regular


El peluquero le preguntó acerca de su viaje a Roma


- Fue maravilloso - explico el tipo – No solamente llegamos a tiempo en uno de los aviones nuevos de Alitalia sino que, como había 'overbooking', nos pasaron a primera clase. La comida y el vino fueron deliciosos y tuvimos una azafata preciosa que nos atendió como dioses. Y el hotel, fue fantástico. Acababan de hacer una remodelación de 25 millones de dólares y ahora es el mejor hotel de Europa. Allí también había 'overbooking', de manera que se disculparon alojándonos en la suite presidencial… ¡sin cargos extras! –


- Bueno, exclamo sin mucho entusiasmo el peluquero… pero
supongo que no pudiste ver al Papa


- La verdad es que fuimos muy afortunados porque, mientras paseaba por el Vaticano, un guardia suizo me dio unos golpecitos en el hombro y me explicó que al Papa le gusta conocer personalmente a algunos visitantes. Me invitó cordialmente a seguirlo para llevarse a las habitaciones privadas del Santo Padre, donde en persona nos recibiría. Cinco minutos más tarde, el Papa entró por la puerta y estrechó mi mano... ¡Incluso me dirigió algunas palabras!


- ¿De verdad? - dijo el peluquero conmovido


- ¿Y qué te dijo?


Me dijo:

- "Hijo mío.... ¿dónde cojones te has cortado el pelo?"


----------



## Catacrocker (3 May 2011)

como se dice impotente en griego?

yanocopoulo


----------



## Alba-Luz (5 May 2011)

LA LÓGICA DE LAS MONJAS


Dos monjas salían del convento para vender biscochos.
Una es la Hermana Maria y la otra es la Hermana Luisa.
Hermana Maria: - Está quedando oscuro y nosotras todavía estamos lejos
del convento!!!
Hermana Luisa: - ¿Ya te diste cuenta que un hombre está siguiéndonos
hace como media hora?
Hermana Maria: - Si, ¿Que será lo que el quiere?
Hermana Luisa: - Es lógico El quiere violarnos.
Hermana Maria: - ¿Y ahora, que debemos hacer? El nos alcanzará en 1 minuto.
Hermana Luisa: - La única cosa lógica que nos resta hacer, es separarnos.
Tú vas para aquel lado y yo voy por aquel otro. El no podrá seguirnos a
las dos, al mismo tiempo.
Entonces, el hombre decidió seguir a la Hermana Luisa...
La Hermana María llegó al convento preocupada con lo que podría haberle sucedido a la Hermana Luisa.
Pasado un buen tiempo, llega la Hermana Luisa.

Hermana Maria: - Hermana Luisa. Gracias a Dios que llegó. Cuéntame lo que sucedió.
Hermana Luisa: - Sucedió lo lógico. El hombre no podía seguirnos a las
dos, entonces el opto por seguirme.
Hermana Maria: - ¿Entonces que sucedió?
Hermana Luisa: - Lo lógico, yo comencé a correr lo más rápido que pude y
el corrió lo más rápido que el podía también...
Hermana Maria: - ¿Y entonces?....
Hermana Luisa: - Nuevamente sucedió lo lógico: el me alcanzó.
Hermana Maria: - Oh, Dios mío! ¿Y tú qué hiciste?
Hermana Luisa: - Hice lo lógico, me levanté el hábito.
Hermana Maria: - Oh, Hermana Luisa! ¿Y que hizo el hombre?
Hermana Luisa: - El, también hizo lo lógico, se bajó sus pantalones.
Hermana Maria: - Oh, no!!! ¿Y qué sucedió después?
Hermana Luisa: - ¿No es obvio, Hermana Maria? Una monja con el hábito levantado consigue correr mucho más rápido que un hombre con los pantalones abajo!!!

SI USTED PENSO EN OTRO FINAL PARA LA HISTORIA, RECE:
188 AVE MARIAS Y 309 PADRES NUESTROS.
¡¡¡PERVERTIDOS!!!
Y PIDA A DIOS PARA QUE LIMPIE SU MENTE SUCIA


----------



## barullo (8 May 2011)

Jojojo...

Ésto son 2 amigas que se encuentran y una de ellas no deja de menear el culo...

-¿Qué te pasa? 

-Me se mete la braga...

-Será se me...

-Será semen o será mierda, pero me se mete la braga...


----------



## Buster (8 May 2011)

- ¿Por qué Julio Cesar llevaba chanclas?

- Porque era Julio.


----------



## hostage (8 May 2011)

Buster dijo:


> - ¿Por qué Julio Cesar llevaba chanclas?
> 
> - Porque era Julio.




de lo peorcito que he escuchado .

es digno de admiración , felicidades


----------



## Don Pantunflo (8 May 2011)

Un tío tiene un accidente y mientras le atienden en urgencias le dice el médico:

- Tengo 2 noticias para usted, una buena y una mala ¿cual quiere oir primero?
- La mala, doctor
- Bueno pues ésta es que le tenemos que amputar las dos piernas...
- Joder...¿y la buena?
- Al conductor de la ambulancia que le ha traído le han gustado sus bambas y se las compra


----------



## Buster (8 May 2011)

hostage dijo:


> de lo peorcito que he escuchado .
> 
> es digno de admiración , felicidades



Ya verás cuando te acuerdes del chiste otro día y te dé un ataque de risa, ya...


----------



## Invitator (8 May 2011)

Tío que va conduciendo por una autovía y le entra un apretón irresistible.

Gasolinera más cercana a 70 Km... seto apropiado al borde del arcén a 100 m.

El hombre piensa: "Bah!!, total no viene nadie, paro un momento, voy al seto, pongo el huevo y a otra cosa".

Se baja del coche y, cuando se va a subir los pantalones.... LA GUARDIA CIVIL.

Guardia: - "¿Pero qué está haciendo, insensato?. Para el coche en el arcén, lo deja abandonado sin triágulo de señalización, se baja del vehículo sin chaleco reflectante, hace aguas mayores en la vía pública...."

-"Lo siento agente; es que no podía aguantar mas, en algún sitio lo tenía que soltar, y..."

Guardia:- "Pues voy a tener que dar parte...".

- "¡¡¡ Por mí como si se la quiere llevar entera !!! "


----------



## Alba-Luz (9 May 2011)

E L BUEN HUMOR........... LA MEJOR TERAPIA ......PARA TODO 
CONSULTA PROFESIONAL 
Un sujeto se fue al médico de familia, con el testículo izquierdo, 
> > hinchado y adormecido... 
> > 
> > El clínico le dijo que era una inflamación testicular; que no se 
> > trataba de nada grave.... 
> > 
> > Sin embargo, le aconsejó fuera a ver un especialista. 
> > 
> > Y le dió el teléfono de un Colega URÓLOGO pero... se equivocó de 
> > número y le dió el de su ABOGADO. 
> > 
> > El tipo pidió una consulta y a la hora marcada allí estaba él delante 
> > del abogado, pensando que era el Urologo. 
> > 
> > - ¿En que puedo ayudarlo? - preguntó el abogado. 
> > 
> > Nuestro amigo se bajó los pantalones y le mostró el testiculo, 
> > diciendo: 
> > 
> > - Como usted está viendo, doctor, tengo una inflamación en el 
> > testiculo izquierdo... 
> > 
> > El abogado se queda mirando algunos segundos,...... sin entender 
> > absolutamente nada. Pensó, pensó y pensó... y le respondió: 
> > 
> > - Amigo mío, mi especialidad es el Derecho... 
> > 
> > Y el paciente le respondió: 
> > 
> > - ¡No me joda...! ¿Es que ahora hay un especialista para cada 
> > huevo?


----------



## xilebo (9 May 2011)

Esto es un paisano que entra en un bar y le dice al camarero:
-Quiero tres cafés.
-¿Pa quien?- le dice el camarero.
-Uno para tí otro para mí y otro para la puta de tu madre.
El camarero se aguantó las ganas de darle una paliza.
Al día siguiente:
-Quiero tres cafés-dice otra vez el mismo señor.
-¿Para quien?- dice el camarero.
-Uno para mí, otro para ti y otro para la puta de tu madre.
El camarero esta vez no se pudo controlar y le dio una paliza.
Al día siguiente vuelve a entrar el mismo señor al bar:
-Quiero dos cafés.
- ¿ Para quien?- dice el camarero.
-Uno para mí y otro para la puta de tu madre que tu te pones muy nervioso.

133


----------



## barullo (13 May 2011)

Una Maestra les expone a sus alumnos lo siguiente:

La hiena es un animal que vive en el norte de Africa; come carroña, se aparea una vez al año y emite un aullido semejando a la risa de un hombre...

A ver Andrés que entendiste?

La hiena es un animal que vive en Africa, come carne podrida, se aparea una vez al año y hace un aullido que parece que sé esta riendo.

Muy bien Andrés, tu Pablito dime.

La hiena es un animal que vive lejos, en Africa creo; come carne podrida, sé rie como si fuera un hombre y ve a su pareja una vez al año.

MMnnn bueno, has aprendido algo....Y tu Jaimito?

Yo solo tengo una pregunta maestra:

La hiena con lo lejos que vive....
Con la mierda que come...
Y con lo poco que folla...
De que coño se ríe???


----------



## lyoko (15 May 2011)

Una señorita de 30 y algunos años pero bien llevados va al ginecólogo.

La paciente es rubia y está buenísima, vamos una MELAFO.

Médico: ¿cual es su problema?
Paciente: Me da un poco de verguenza, pero es que... *Soy virgen.*

Médico: Vaya, ya lo entiendo. Es soltera, claro.
Paciente: No, soltera no, soy divorciada.

Médico: Ah, no me lo esperaba. ¿Su marido tenía algún problema o disfunción sexual? (la chica estaba realmente buena)
Paciente: ¿Cual de ellos?

Médico: Ah, ¿es que ha estado casada más de una vez? (el médico estaba muy sorprendido)
Paciente: Sí, tres veces.

Médico: Vaya, pues cuénteme cómo fue con el primero. (el médico cada vez entendía menos)
Paciente: El primero era arquitecto... Y todo eran proyectos...

Médico: Ya, entiendo. ¿y qué pasó con el segundo?
Paciente: El segundo era político... y todo eran promesas y promesas...


Médico: Ya, comprendo. ¿Y el tercero?
Paciente: El tercero era inspector de Hacienda... ¿Y venga a *DAR POR CULO*! :ouch:


----------



## barullo (3 Jun 2011)

Un hombre entra en la habitación con una cabra en los brazos.

Su mujer echada en la cama, está leyendo un libro.

Dice el hombre: 'Mira cariño, esta es la vaca con la que hago el amor cuando tienes jaquecas'

Le contesta la mujer: 'Si no fueras tan gilipollas te darías cuenta de que es una cabra'

El hombre sonríe y le contesta: 'Si no fueras tan gilipollas te darías cuenta de que estoy hablando con la cabra'


----------



## barullo (3 Jun 2011)

Una tarde un famoso banquero iba en su limusina cuando vio a dos hombres a la orilla de la carretera comiendo césped. 

Preocupado, ordenó a su chofer detenerse y bajó a investigar. 

Le preguntó a uno de ellos: 

-¿Por qué están comiéndose el césped? 

-No tenemos dinero para comida. - dijo el pobre hombre - Por eso tenemos que comer césped. 

-Bueno, entonces vengan a mi casa que yo los alimentaré - dijo el banquero. 

- Gracias, pero tengo esposa y dos hijos conmigo. Están allí, debajo de aquél árbol. 

-Que vengan también, - dijo nuevamente el banquero. 

Volviéndose al otro pobre hombre le dijo: 

-Ud. también puede venir. 

El hombre, con una voz lastimosa dijo: 

-Pero, Sr., yo también tengo esposa y seis hijos conmigo! 

-Pues que vengan también. - respondió el banquero. 

Entraron todos en el enorme y lujoso coche. Una vez en camino, uno de los hombres miró al banquero y le dijo: 

-Sr., es usted muy bueno. Muchas gracias por llevarnos a todos!!!

El banquero le contestó: -¡Hombre, no tenga vergüenza, soy muy feliz de hacerlo!. 

Les va a encantar mi casa.... ¡El césped está como de veinte centímetros de alto!


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Jun 2011)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CjHap7FQty4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ruso (3 Jun 2011)

Se encuentran por la calle Jam y Atún en Lonchas. Después de saludarse siguen hablando

Jam - Por cierto, ya veo que estás subiendo y has conseguido grabar un disco, el otro día lo vi en una tienda y me lo compré.

Atún en Lonchas - ¿Así que fuiste tu?.

__________________________________________________________________________

Estaban las madres de Reemkol y Lazslo Panaflex, Una le comenta a la otra:

"Mi hijo es más tonto que las piedras".

La otra madre la contradice y le asegura que su hijo es mucho más tonto que el suyo, y deciden comprobarlo. La primera llama a su hijo y le ordena:

"Reemkol, toma un euro y cómprame una televisión de color".

El chaval toma el dinero y va a cumplir el encargo.

La otra madre llama a su hijo:

"Lazslo, ve a casa y mira a ver si estoy allí".

Sin rechistar, el va, y en el camino se encuentran los dos críos, y éstos mantienen la misma discusión que sus madres. Reemkol dice:

"Mira si mi madre es tonta, que me dice que vaya a comprar una TV de color y no me dice el color que quiere".

Y salta Lazslo y le contesta:

"Mi madre si que es tonta, me dice que vaya a casa a ver si está allí y no me da las llaves".


----------



## Alba-Luz (3 Jun 2011)

EL PÁRROCO.


Un buen día, el párroco de un pueblo se encontró indispuesto con unos fortísimos dolores abdominales. Dado el grave estado en el que se encontraba, le trasladaron a la residencia, donde fue intervenido con urgencia. 

Mientras el cura se encontraba dormido por los efectos de la anestesia, en la habitación de al lado una joven madre soltera daba a luz un precioso retoño. Desgraciadamente, la joven madre murió y el equipo medico se planteo qué hacer con el niño. 

Uno de los médicos, tras mucho cavilar, dijo: 

-'Mirad, vamos a adjudicárselo al cura, al fin y al cabo, el hombre le dará una buena educación'. 

Dicho y hecho, al despertar el párroco se encontró con el bebe en su regazo, asustado preguntó: 

-'¿Pero esto que es?'. 

El medico se acercó y le dijo: 

-'Mire, este es el origen de sus dolores de barriga...'. 

-'Pero, si esto es imposible' dijo el cura. 

El médico le respondió: 

-'No, hombre, con lo que han evolucionado los tiempos, ahora los hombres se pueden quedar embarazados...'. 

El cura se quedo pensativo decidiendo que hacer con el niño. Y pensó: 

-'Bueno, cuando vuelva al pueblo, diré que es hijo de una hermana mía que ha fallecido y yo me haré cargo de educarlo'.

El párroco volvió así al pueblo y contó su historia. No sin algún recelo, los habitantes del pueblo se acostumbraron a ver a partir de aquel día al nuevo vecino que fue bautizado con el nombre de Juan. 

Pasaron los años y el cura se hizo muy mayor. Cuando Juan contaba 25 años, el cura enfermo y, en su lecho de muerte, dijo:

-'¡Que venga Juan! !Que venga Juan!'.

El joven corrió al lado del cura:

-'¿Que quiere tío?',

El cura, haciendo acopio de valor le dijo:

-'Mira Juan, tengo un gran secreto que contarte, y antes de morir debo decírtelo...'.

Juan interrumpió al párroco y le dijo: 

-'Tranquilo tío, no hace falta, desde hace años ya me he imaginado que en realidad es usted mi padre'. 

Y armándose de valor el cura le dice: 

-'¡NO!... Yo soy tu madre...., ¡Tu padre es el Arzobispo de Cuenca!.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2011)

Una monja y un cura cruzando el desierto del Sahara en un camello. Al tercer día, una tormenta de arena los atrapa y buscan refugio.

Cuando la tormenta termina, se dan cuenta que el camello ha muerto.

El cura dice: -Hermana esto se ve muy mal, difícilmente sobreviviremos dos días aquí y el campamento más cercano se encuentra, mínimo a una semana de camino.

Así que ahora que sabemos que no sobreviviremos, quiero pedirle un favor: Nunca he visto los senos de una mujer. ¿podría ver los suyos ?

La monja, un poco sorprendida, responde: 'En las circunstancias en que nos encontramos no veo problema'..

Y se los muestra al cura.

Este prosigue: 'Hermana, ¿le importa si los toco?'

La monja no pone objeción.

La monja después de unos minutos, pregunta:

Padre ¿puedo pedirle yo ahora un favor? Nunca he visto el pene de un hombre. ¿Me dejaría ver el suyo?'

Y el cura responde: 'En las circunstancias en las que nos encontramos, no veo el posible daño hija'...

Y se lo muestra.
¿Lo puedo tocar?
'Pues tóquelo

Después de algunos minutos de tener la atención de la monja, el cura ya no se puede contener y acercándose a ella le dice al oído:

'Hermana......
¿Sabía que si yo meto mi pene en el lugar correcto puede crear vida?

A lo que la monja responde: -¿De verdad padre? -

Si hermana…

¡Pues entonces métaselo en el CULO al camello y salgamos de aquí!


----------



## Rizzo (30 Sep 2011)

¿Cómo se dice ninfómana en vasco?



Spoiler



Eligoletxorrea



::


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2011)

Un vaquero galopando por las llanuras de Texas se encuentra con un indio...

-Hola, ¿como te llamas amijou?

-Me llamo Flor de Azahar...

-¿Comanche?

-Sí, comanche intercalada...


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2011)

Encuesta ONU


La ONU acaba de terminar su primera encuesta de ámbito mundial, y el resultado ha sido un auténtico fracaso.

La pregunta era: "Dígame honestamente, por favor, ¿qué opina de la escasez de alimentos en el resto del mundo?"

Para empezar, en los paises sudamericanos no sabían qué era "por favor".

En Cuba pedían que les explicaran qué era "opinión".

En Europa no se entendía qué era "escasez".

En África no sabían qué era "alimentos".

En los Estados Unidos nadie sabía qué era "el resto del mundo" 

Y en España, en el Congreso y en el Senado aún están debatiendo qué coño es "honestamente".


----------



## El Comediante (7 Oct 2011)

En las Naciones Unidas, en una cena de gala, se juntan varios invitados de casi todos los países.
Y se hace un corrillo en el que hablan Bush, Blair y Aznar. 
En esto que el Koffi Annan los ve y pensando que no pueden discurrir nada bueno, se interesa por lo que están tramando.
Koffi: Y de qué están hablando ustedes?
Bush: De que vamos a declarar la tercera guerra mundial.
Koffi: Pero, pero, pero...
Blair: Sí, y vamos a exterminar a los negros, a los judíos, a los moros, a los panchitos, y a un dentista.
Koffi: Cómo que a un dentista?
Aznar: Lo véis, ya os lo decía yo, la gente sólo le va a poner pegas a lo del dentista.


----------



## Homer Simpson (9 Oct 2011)

‎-Deme una caja de preservativos 

-¿Quiere bolsa? 

-No, esta vez no es tan fea...


----------



## Berebere (13 Mar 2012)

CARTA DE UN JUBILADO.




La gente que todavía trabaja me pregunta a menudo que qué hago diariamente, ahora que estoy retirado...

Pues bien, por ejemplo, el otro día fui a Madrid y entré en el edificio de usos múltiples de la calle Alcalá para presentar una documentación; sin tardar en la gestión ni cinco minutos.

Cuando salí, un Policía Local estaba poniendo una infracción por estacionamiento prohibido. Rápidamente me acerqué a él y le dije: ¡Vaya hombre, no he tardado ni cinco minutos...!

Dios le recompensaría si hiciera un pequeño gesto para con un jubilado...

Me ignoró olímpicamente y continuó rellenando la infracción.

La verdad es que me pasé un poco y le dije que no tenía vergüenza. Me miró fríamente y empezó a llenar otra infracción alegando que, además, el vehículo no tenía la pegatina de la ITV. Entonces levanté la voz para decirle que me había percatado de que estaba tratando con un cabrón que le habían dejado entrar en la Policia porque no servía para otra cosa...

Él acabó con la segunda infracción, la colocó debajo del limpiaparabrisas, y empezó con una tercera. No me achiqué y estuve así durante unos 20 minutos llamándole de todo, desde “sieso gilipollas”, hasta h. de p...... Él, a cada insulto, respondía con una nueva infracción. Con cada infracción que llenaba, se le dibujaba un sonrisa que reflejaba la satisfacción de la venganza...

Después de la enésima infracción... le dije: Bueno le tengo que dejar, porque…

¡Ahí viene mi autobús!

Desde mi jubilación, ensayo cada día cómo divertirme un poco.

Es importante hacer algo a mi edad, para no aburrirme.


----------



## luismarple (18 Mar 2012)

Dos hormigas van andando y se meten en una obra, entonces una le dice a la otra:
-Cuidado!! que viene el hormigón!!


















Y la otra contesta: tranquila, hace año y medio que la obra está parada.

(chiste tuneado a medida para burbuja.info).


----------



## bladu (19 Abr 2012)

Segun ultimas noticias, la infanta Elena ha salido al paso de las declaraciones que afirmaban que era retrasada.

"Yo no soy retrasada. Soy de maduración lenta, como la de la naranja"


----------



## El Secretario (20 Abr 2012)

bladu dijo:


> Segun ultimas noticias, la infanta Elena ha salido al paso de las declaraciones que afirmaban que era retrasada.
> 
> "Yo no soy retrasada. Soy de maduración lenta, como la de la naranja"



La infantita de naranja y la infantita de limón.

Dicen que su hermana Cristina era un cero a la izquierda en los negocios de Undargarín, pero que no tenía problemas en llevarse todos los ceros a la derecha. 

La Elena es tonta y su hermana Cristina se lo hace.


----------



## The ignorant (20 Abr 2012)

Un padre coma le dice a su hijo coma: "¡¡come como una coma!!" "coma como una coma usted" ,"¿como?" ,"comiendo".


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2013)

CARTA A LOS REYES MAGOS:

Queridos Reyes Magos:

Este año quiero que me traigáis una cazadora militar, unos pantalones de color verde con la bandera española a ambos lados, una cadena metálica bien gorda, un puño americano, una maquinilla de afeitar, una porra metálica con uno de los extremos afilados, una navaja multiusos, un perro rottweiler bien fornido.... y, si tiene cojones, que me lo traiga Baltasar ::::::


----------



## euriborfree (23 Ene 2014)

En una encuesta: 
Y usted señor, ¿utiliza algun lubricante en sus relaciones sexuales? 
- Si, vaselina. 
- ¿Y donde lo aplica? 
- En el pomo de la puerta. 
- ¿Que? 
- Si, para que resbale y no entren los niños.


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2014)

Mi mujer me ha dicho que tenemos que apretarnos el cinturón y que debemos dejar de gastar dinero en cerveza. 

Ayer vi como gastaba 65€ en maquillaje. Le pregunté porque yo tengo que prescindir de algo y ella no.

Y me respondió que el maquillaje era para que yo la viese guapa.

A lo que respondí:

-“Pues para eso mismo uso yo la cerveza”

Creo que no volveré a verla…

::::::


----------



## euriborfree (23 Ene 2014)

- Maridito, me voy que he quedado con mis amigas.

- Ah muy bonito, yo no puedo ir de putas, pero tu si...


----------



## pusycat (23 Ene 2014)

-No te das cuenta pero !Te tengo en el bote!
-Deja de decir gilipolleces y REMA!

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 13:29 ----------

-Shhhhhhhh-Shhhhhh-Shhhhhhh-Shhhhhh (Discusión entre una cobra y una bibliotecaria)


----------



## euriborfree (23 Ene 2014)

—Hijo, te compré el nuevo Call of Duty en 3D...
—Mamá, esto es un boleto de avión a Afganistán.
—¿ Te gustan o no las guerritas, maricón ?


----------



## univac (23 Ene 2014)




----------



## pusycat (23 Ene 2014)

-¿Capital de España?
- La mayor parte en Suiza

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 14:44 ----------

-091
-Tengo una bomba, qué hago?
-De qué color son los cables?
-Uno azul cobalto y el otro rojo carmesí.
-Va a morir maricón.


----------



## barullo (25 Ene 2014)

El emperador preguntó a Confucio que era una empresa, este le respondió:

-Una empresa es como un árbol lleno de monos, todos en ramas diferentes. 

Unos intentan trepar, otros hacen el tonto, otros se pasan el día sin hacer nada. Los monos de arriba miran hacia abajo y solo ven caras sonrientes…

los monos de abajo miran hacia arriba y solo ven mierda que les cae encima.

::


----------



## euriborfree (6 Feb 2014)

¡Por fin encontré el punto G de mi novia!

Lo tenía su amiga. 

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 18:36 ----------

-¿De 1 a 10 cuál es tu nivel de sordera?

-Azul.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 18:36 ----------

- Tengo la sensación de haber estado antes aquí.
- ¿Cómo lo sabes?
- El WiFi se me ha conectado solo.


----------



## euriborfree (7 Feb 2014)

-Buenos días: traigo este carrete a revelar.
-Esto es una tintorería, caballero.
-Qué demonios, pues póngame un Rioja.


----------



## barullo (7 Feb 2014)

Diferencias entre jefe y empleado:

Cuando tardas mucho en acabar una tarea, tú eres LENTO
Cuando tu jefe tarda mucho, es METICULOSO

Cuando tú no haces tu trabajo, eres PEREZOSO
Cuando tu jefe no hace el suyo, está DEMASIADO OCUPADO

Cuando tú cometes un error, tú eres un IDIOTA
Cuando tu jefe comete un error. es solamente HUMANO

Cuando tú haces algo que no te han pedido, EXTRALIMITAS tu AUTORIDAD
Cuando tu jefe lo hace, hace prueba de INICIATIVA

Cuando mantienes tu posición, eres un CABEZOTA
Cuando tu jefe lo hace, es FIRME

Cuando tú no respetas el protocolo, eres GROSERO
Cuando tu jefe lo hace, es ORIGINAL

Cuando tú contentas a tu jefe, eres un LAME-CULOS
Cuando tu jefe contenta a su jefe, es COOPERATIVO

Cuando tú no estás en tu despacho, te ESCAQUEAS
Cuando tu jefe no está en su despacho, está en OTROS ASUNTOS

Cuando tú estás de baja por enfermedad, estas siempre ENFERMO
Cuando tu jefe está de baja por enfermedad, debe estar GRAVEMENTE ENFERMO

Cuando tú mandas bromas, eso es correo INÚTIL
Cuando tu jefe lo hace, es HUMOR

::

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 01:51 ----------

Una vez llega un señor a pedir trabajo a un lugar muy serio, y el gerente le pide que pase para la entrevista. El gerente le pregunta al señor:

- ¿Qué sabe hacer usted?

- Nada, contesta el señor

- ¿Para qué es bueno?

- Para nada

- ¿Sabe siquiera barrer?

- No, no sé hacer nada.

- ¿Sabe barrer?

- No sé hacer nada

- ¿Es bueno para algo?

- No, para nada

- ¿Hay algo en lo que sea útil a la sociedad?

- No señor, no sé hacer nada

Hasta que el gerente se cabrea y le pregunta:

- Bueno entonces, ¿Por qué vino?

Y el señor le responde:

- Vine por el anuncio

Y el gerente le dice finalmente:

- ¿Cuál anuncio?

El señor le responde:

- El que dice: “Inútil presentarse sin solicitud”

jojojo::


----------



## sandokan (8 Feb 2014)

- ¿profesión?
- Técnico superior en sistemas de refrigeración de materiales de construcción.
- ¿el que moja ladrillos en las obras?
- El mismo

::


----------



## barullo (4 Mar 2014)

Celebrábamos la despedida de soltera de una de mis amigas y nos fuimos a un Club de Striptease masculino.

Una de las chicas quiso impresionar a las demás, así que sacó un billete de 10 euros y, cuando el “stripper” vino hacia nosotras, mi amiga le pasó la lengua al billete y se lo pegó en un carrillo del culo.

Para no ser menos, otra amiga sacó un billete de 20 euros. Llamó al macizo de nuevo, le pasó la lengua al billete y se lo pegó en el otro carrillo.

En otro intento por impresionarnos, una tercera sacó un billete de 50 euros, llamó al chico y le pasó la lengua al billete. Yo me empecé a preocupar por cómo se estaban poniendo las cosas, pero por suerte ella sólo le pegó el billete, de nuevo, en una de las nalgas. ¡Mi alivio duró poco tiempo! Viendo la forma en la que las cosas se estaban desarrollando, el bailarín se dirigió hacia mí.

Mientras todas mis amigas me miraban, el chico me provocaba para que yo subiera la oferta. 

Mi cerebro estallaba mientras buscaba mi billetera. 

¿Que puedo hacer? 

Entonces apareció la catalana que llevo dentro!

Saqué la tarjeta del cajero automático, se la pasé por la raja del culo, cogí los 80 euros y me fui a casa.


Jojojo::


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2014)

¿Quieres quedar como un campeón como cuando tenías 20 años y tirarte 62 minutos seguidos follando sin parar, sin pastillas, sin cremas, o productos quimicos?

pues aprovecha que este sábado cambian la hora y a las 2 son las 3

::::




-Papi, ¿qué es una felación?

-¿sabes lo de la semillita a mamá para tener hijos?

-Si si

-Pues es cuando tu madre se come todo el árbol...

::::::


----------



## Schenker (28 Mar 2014)

Los que no hayan vivido los 80 no sé si lo entenderán:

Un camionero llega a casa después de un durísimo día de trabajo, se tumba en la cama, y le dice a su mujer: 
-María, estoy hecho polvo, hoy no tengo ganas de nada, hazme el FRANCÉS. 
Su mujer rápidamente baja a la calle y le pega fuego al camión.

--------------------------------------

En la piscina de un club privado de gente pija, un hombre pierde el bañador. Sale corriendo de la piscina tapándose la cara con las manos para que no le reconozcan.

Tres amigas que ven el “espectáculo” comentan:

Una- ¡Que vergüenza¡ Menos mal que no es mi marido
La segunda- Es verdad, no es tu marido.
La tercera- Y tampoco es del club.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (30 Mar 2014)

¿cual es el mejor portero ruso?
Nicolais NICOLAREIS


----------



## euriborfree (27 May 2014)

Tía, ayer me dieron por detrás en el coche.

¿Hisciste parte amistoso, no?

Ehh¡¡¡


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2014)

Un Senegalés, que quiere venir a España y compra por 1000 € un pasaporte falso con una foto de Leonardo di Caprio.

El caso que llega a la frontera y hay una fila para pasar uno por uno delante del guardia civil. Cuando el tipo llega al guardia civil, le enseña el pasaporte to asustado. El guardia civil mira la foto se queda extrañado y le dice al hombre:

-¡Espérese un momento!

Entra dentro de la caseta y le dice al teniente:

-¡Mi Teniente! usted que es un hombre de mundo y tiene estudios… El Titanic ¿Se hundió o se quemó?


Jojojo::


----------



## barullo (3 Jun 2014)

En el baile de oficiales de un cuartel un joven capitán le dice a la esposa del general:

- ¿Me permite sacarla, señora?

- De acuerdo, pero antes bailemos un rato…




Un General de la Legión Extranjera decide hacer una visita de control a un campamento de legionarios emplazado en medio del desierto. Al rato de llegar, el Capitán del campamento le explica cómo está todo por allí y lo acompaña en una inspección.

-Muy bien Capitán, vayamos a inspeccionar el fuerte, y luego búsqueme un alojamiento porque pienso quedarme unos dos meses.

El Capitán lo acompaña y le va explicando durante la inspección:

- Esta es la cocina, esa puerta es de la sala de reuniones…

- Muy bien, muy bien -va diciendo el general.

- Y esta puerta es la sala de recreo…

El General va abriendo y va comprobando todo, y siguen por el pasillo y observa que el Capitán se salta una de las puertas.

- Sólo por curiosidad Capitán, esa puerta que nos hemos saltado ¿qué es?

- Verá General… en esta puerta tenemos a la camella… como usted comprenderá, somos 150 legionarios…que nos pasamos meses enteros en completa soledad… y para mantener la moral de la tropa alta, me pareció bien permitirlo…

- Está bien, Capitán, si eso mantiene la moral de la tropa alta…

Pasa un mes, y el General comienza a sentir la abstinencia de sexo y decide ir al Capitán y confesárselo.

- Mire… ya llevo un mes aquí… yo también soy un hombre… ¿podría hacer uso de la camella?

- Por supuesto mi General, le comprendo perfectamente, aquí tiene la llave.

El general se va donde la camella, y a los 20 minutos sale subiéndose la bragueta. El Capitán que lo ve le dice:

- ¡¿Pero cómo, mi General?! ¿¿¿Sólo 20 minutos???

- ¿Cómo que sólo 20 minutos? ¿Pues cuánto tarda un soldado raso?

- Hombre, no sé, pero el pueblo más cercano está a una hora, así que una hora para ir y otra para volver



Jojojo::


----------



## Manufacturer (17 Ago 2014)

Refloat de hilo mítico


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (17 Ago 2014)

- Cariño, tenemos algo que decirte: Los reyes somos los padres.
- ¡Soy una princesita! ¡Soy una princesita!
- No vamos a hacer carrera contigo, calopez :ouch:


Ayer me tropecé con mi ex. La tormenta debe de haberse llevado la tierra del jardín.


----------



## euriborfree (3 Sep 2014)

-Joder, desde que me he hecho de Opus, lo de la abstinencia sexual lo llevo de pena. El otro día, mi mujer se agachó a coge una caja de huevos y, sin dudarlo, se la endiñé. 
–Tío, por eso te habrán echado del Opus ¿no? 
-Del Opus… ¡Y del Carrefour!


----------



## sandokan (5 May 2015)

es muuuy malo pero lo cuento

Qué es una bombilla con patas?

- un anda-luz ::


----------



## sandokan (16 Jul 2015)

:xx::xx:


----------



## barullo (16 Jul 2015)

En una de las paradas del autobús sube una señora con sus siete hijos y ve que no hay sitio...de repente, al final del autobús ve a un tipo estirado ocupando cuatro asientos y la señora le dice:

– Señor, si usted encogiera las piernas un poco habría sitio para todos.

A lo que el señor le responde:

– Sí, pero si usted hubiera cerrado las piernas también habría sitio para todos…

::::::

---------- Post added 16-jul-2015 at 11:54 ----------

¿Por qué hacen en Lepe los establos redondos?

Para que los caballos no cojan la peste esquina.

::::::


----------



## barullo (19 Jul 2015)

Un calvo con una pata de palo es invitado a una fiesta de disfraces, pero no quiere que se noten sus defectos. 

Como no se le ocurre nada, le escribe una carta a una tienda de disfraces para que le recomienden algo. 

Tres días después recibe un paquete con un pañuelo y un disfraz de pirata, adjunta una carta que decía:

“Estimado Sr.: En el paquete le enviamos un disfraz de pirata. El pañuelo debe cubrirle su calva, de modo que no se notara y su pata de palo debe reforzar el disfraz, haciéndolo parecer más real…”

El hombre se mosquea al ver que están haciendo énfasis en su pata de palo y le escribe una carta de queja. 

Dos días después recibe otro paquete:

“Estimado Sr.: Aquí le enviamos un disfraz de cura. Esto debe disimular su pata de palo, que nadie notara. Por otra parte, su calva hará que sea más real el disfraz…”

El hombre se enfada más todavía, al ver que dejaron de fijarse en su pata de palo para hacerlo con su calva y le escribe otra carta de queja.

Tres días después recibe otro paquete:

“Estimado Sr.: Aquí le enviamos un tarro de azúcar, le aconsejamos caliente el azúcar y se la eche por la cabeza, se meta su pata de palo por el culo y vaya disfrazado de Manzana de caramelo…”




Jojojo::


----------



## bladu (10 Sep 2017)

_Hay que resucitar este hilo antologico..._

- Está usted detenido. 
- ¡Léame mis derechos!
- Mierda, sargento, ¿qué hacemos? ¡Pide que leamos!
- Es listo el cabrón... Dale una hostia !!!


----------



## Burbunvencido (10 Sep 2017)

- Buenas, venía a asegurar mi coche
+ Bien. ¿Quiere incluir lunas?
- No es necesario, solo pienso conducirlo aquí en la Tierra


----------



## Cacaceitero (11 Sep 2017)

Chistacos inventaos:

¿Cuál es la escuela con mayores adictos a la internec?

Wifindorf.

¿Cuál es el colmo de un enfermo de sidra?

Tener el Avast y le diga "la base de datos de virus ha sido actualizada"

Un cliente en el Mercadona, y la cajera lo mira y le dice:

"¿Parking?"

Y le responde:

"Mejor en mi casa,¿a las 11?"


----------



## bladu (15 Mar 2021)

Arriba con este hilo supermitico

Le dice una madre a su hijo:
- Me ha dicho un pajarito que te drogas
- ¡ La que se droga eres tu que hablas con pajaritos!


----------



## Catalinius (15 Mar 2021)

Va uno y se muere......
Moraleja: "No vayas".


----------



## Catalinius (15 Mar 2021)

Quién me iba a decir a mi que en lugar de saltar olas, iba a cagarme en ellas......


----------



## bladu (21 Feb 2022)

Arriba con este pedazo de hilo

Saben aquell que diu, esto era un chaval en el prado que le estaba comiendo el potorro a la chica, cuando ésta le dice:

-José, quítate las gafas que me haces daño!

El chaval obedece y sigue comiendo, a lo que la chica le suelta:

-José, vuelvetelas a poner que te estás comiendo la hierba!!!


----------



## DonManuel (21 Feb 2022)

Cual es la fruta que más gracia hace?
La naranjajajaja


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Arriba con este pedazo de hilo
> 
> Saben aquell que diu, esto era un chaval en el prado que le estaba comiendo el potorro a la chica, cuando ésta le dice:
> 
> ...



Hola bladu, aqui tienes más chistes para que los leas:






Venga entra te cuentas un chistecito y te piras si ves que tal


-¿Nombre? – Abu Abdalah Sarafi – ¿Sexo? – Cuatro veces por semana. – No, no. ¿Hombre o mujer? – Hombre, mujer y algunas veces camello :tragatochos::tragatochos::tragatochos: ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre una novia, una amante y una esposa? Que la novia te dice “¡ay...




www.burbuja.info





Saludines


----------



## bladu (22 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hola bladu, aqui tienes más chistes para que los leas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aporte. Pero lo ideal seria ponerlos aqui , para crear un hilo chincheta de "harte y grazejoh" patrio.


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte. Pero lo ideal seria ponerlos aqui , para crear un hilo chincheta de "harte y grazejoh" patrio.



Hay alguno más de chistes por ahi perdidos

Ese que he puesto es mio y tiene 7 años asi que tambien tiene solera


----------

